# Sims2 Addicts parts 1 - 8



## Jayne

Hello  

Anyone else out there enjoying the Sims PC game?  

I know Marielou is, because we've already had a few chats about this    

I'm a complete Sims addict, and just love Sims 2.  Have just deleted the first Sims from my computer as it was slowing down my Sims 2 game.  Gutted deleting all those fab houses and families I'd lovingly spent hours over    But, they're gone now, and it's time to move on.  

I've only managed to build one house so far in Sims 2, and have just raised 2 babies - one adopted and one natural (amazing how fast they conceive huh   ), and the adults are soon to become elders.  Think I'll cry when they die - my first Sims 2 creations     The kids are great though, so looking forward to progressing with them  

Any tips on how to make money fast!  Really fancy trying a family with a money aspiration, but am useless at earning anything more than the standard rate and promotions - never get to the top level in the jobs.  Probably because I'm cr*p at the gaming side of it all, but just love building the houses    Any cheats out there for money making? 

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

hi jayne

i too am a sims fan, luckily i havent managed to kil one of mine off yet (thanks to the life potion or whatever it's called) i haven't built a house from scratch yet just done major renovations on my existing house    

pam xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Lmao @ Jayne.....can't belive you've started this thread  Its fab though.....even though you sound like my little brother used to with his friends when he was 11  

Good luck  xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oooooh I am so glad you started this Jayne!!

Now, I could go on forever! I'm playing in Pleasentville, and am slightly frusrated that Sim Marie has 4 children (including set of twins!) and now 2 grandchildren. Huh! Sim Marie is like my evil twin who gets all the goodies! 

I have a whole town now, almost full. Just waiting on some old 'uns to die 

Ok, Money aspiration ...

Press Ctrl + C + shift - a white bar will appear at the top. Type in Kaching (with capital K) and $1000 simoleons will appear!

I know one that will give $50,000 but I need to ask Mark about that one!

Sims addict
oops, Marie xx

ps- Jayne, thought you might like this -







ahem!


----------



## Jayne

Amanda -          

Right, that's her sorted out - back to business  

I'm playing Pleasantville too Marielou  Fab cheat! Will try that on the weekend. Please do ask Mark about the 50,000 simoleon cheat - can you use it more than once  Got the cheat about anti aging from the manual - where you put "Aging off" in that white bar at the top. That worked well, whilst I saved for the babies! At the moment it's off as my adults only have 5 days until they become elders, and I need more doe first!

I suppose I could just buy a whole load of simoleon trees and keep picking the money off them  Only got one at the moment.

Pam - Have got that life juice - or whatever it's called - but am hardly ever in gold aspiration mode to risk using it  Sucked the skills out of grumpy old goth blokey from sims 1 (he keeps running into my house and trying to throttle my sims  but the mean git only had a couple  so that was a waste of time.

Gwen - Kick dh off star wars and get playing (after you've checked out FF first of course  ) 

Isn't smart milk fab! Wish I could have some of that in real life 

Marielou - You'll have to let me know what happens when one of them dies. I know in the first one - although I never let any of them die, just read it - that they get a grave which turns into ghosts at night, which is why it was important to keep the bedrooms upstairs, as ghosts didn't go upstairs. Wonder what'll happen in Sims 2 - bet there's a haunting of some kind. Did think about putting some in a swimming pool without a ladder and popping them off just to see what'd happen, but just can't bring myself to do it 

Love the banner 

Sorry for the disjointed post, but it's late, I'm tired, and all over excited that I have people to Sims chat with 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Jayne - When the Sims die, the grim reaper appears, and takes them to heaven.    One of my guys that died, loads of girls came in Hula skirts and he ran off into the sunset with them!     
If one of your pregnant women get really low on their needs, they will die.  If its before their time, one of the other sims can plead with the grim reaper to save them - and he does sometimes!    
Also, you get a grave, and sims can mourn there.  You get the ghosts come back at night, too  

I'm going to go try that Life Juice thing! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Dear Sim expert Marielou 

Do they still go to heaven if they're grumpy meanies?

LMAO at the girls in the hula skirts coming to take them away 

Can't wait to play again now. Might have a go when I get home tonight.

Going to have my 2 crumblies die soon, just to see what happens, and can't wait to see the ghosts. It's one of the daughter's (who has a knowledge aspiration) wants to see a ghost, so I can only oblige  Can the ghosts harm the live sims?

Going to use the money cheat as well on a new family with money aspiration and build a mansion! 

Wish I could leave work now and go home and play 

Oh, just remembered, have you used that energy regenerator? How fab is that! Can stay up all night building skill points and still be fresh as a daisy for work the next day 

Jayne x


----------



## Leni

I am soooo chuffed you have started this thread. My name is Leni and I am a Sims 2 addict!  I often write about it on my Blog

First I will tell you that the money cheat is CTRL C SHIFT and then type in Motherlode, this gets you the 50,000 Simoleans. You can use it over and over again. I couldn't play the game without it as I love building the houses and spend a fortune on them! 

I've created a few families, 2 sets of oldies, both very randy and into partner swapping..., and woohooing in public!!! ...it's hysterical. I've also created 2 other families, one has one son and the other has two sons. One of the sons has just moved out and one of his aspirations is to see a ghost too. Not sure what will happen when he does see a ghost though. That may be interesting. I've just started him on a criminal career too....evil laugh 

Have either of you managed to hold a successful party yet? I never have any luck with them. I was useless at it in the House Party Game too! Any tips? Energy regenerator? Not used that yet, must give it a go.

Errrrmmm, I seem to have waffled on for hours. It's great to have other Sim addicts to chat to though 

Leni x


----------



## Marielou

I have all the houses and plots filled in Pleasentview now    I am such a sims freak!      I think I must have about 20 families now, but most of them are grown up children from my original sets.  

Leni - If your sims needs to see a ghost, go into one of the houses with a gravestone,  and get those people to invite the sim round, when its dark.  Should do the trick if you get them to stand outside!  

I've had successful parties - make sure not too many people are there, and if its a marriage, get them married half way through.  Always make sure they cut a cake, or have the wine - and make sure that you have music playing, and get the sims that live in the house talking and dancing with people ALL THE TIME!    That usually does the trick.  


Jayne - The ghosts can actually scare a living sim to death! I don't know if they can hurt them, but I do know that it is possible for them to die of fright.  

I never usually use their rewards points, but have been using them like a demon today      

Have either of you had a set of twins born yet?  They are so hard - you SO need the energy regenerator then    I wish I had known about that when I was struggling with a preg sim or twins!    

Ok, I am a Sims Saddo.  

All hail the God of Sims.  

 Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Leni - Welcome to the Sims Anonymous    

LMAO at the randy oldies woohoooing everywhere - took me ages to work out how to woohoo    They kept wanting it, but I couldn't get them to do it    Sure it was more fun for them anyway because they had to wait  

Have had successful parties - just 2 though - one to invite the headmaster around, and got the kids into private school, and one as a birthday party.  Used the energy regenerator to keep all happy.  That thing is VERY addictive.  Other than that, just pretty much did what Marielou says.  

Marielou - Oh no!  Think I'll save before I let my Sim see a ghost then!  

I didn't have a set of twins, but I did adopt (because couldn't work out how to make a baby - must be all the years of real life not doing it the traditional way and so I've forgotten! - and just thought like in Sims 1 the offer would suddenly appear), so adopted the first baby with the aging cheat on, but then worked out how to woohoo and had another baby, but the adopted one was only 1 day older than the conceived one by the time I turned the aging back on - does that make sense?    Basically though, I had 2 babies with one being only 1 day older, so they may as well have been twins.  Started off using the nanny, but she got on my nerves as kept putting them to bed everytime I went to get smart milk, so ended up just using the energy regenerator to get the adults through the baby stage, and just used the nanny if I wanted to send them to work, or gain a few skill points.  I agree though - it's hard going! 

Right, I'm going home from work now and tonight I'm going to create a couple of randy crumblies and then let them pop off and turn into ghosts, because I just HAVE to see what happens      Then afte that I'm going to cheat some serious money and build, build, build!  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Well, what can I say except THANK YOU for the simoleon cheat codes    

Just had a fabby few hours building a mansion.  Didn't even get around to playing with the actual sims to kill any off and meet a ghost - but all in good time    

Sooooo nice being able to just build whatever I wanted    Thanks you    

Best get some kip now I suppose   

Night x


----------



## Marielou

Wow Jayne, a true sims freak fan, staying up till 1.30am to play! I salute you!  

I am going to go and try that smart Milk on one of my toddlers in a bit - I can't believe I've never used the 'rewards' before!  How dumb am I?!

Leni - My Elders got really randy too - they were forever in the hot tub, having some fun!! Randy buggers! 

My Cassandra Goth now has about 7 kids, I'm going to play with her family today, I'm going to use that reenergizer on her 

Have fun!
Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Haven't played yet today, but going for a bath in a sec and then I'm going to create my money aspiration sims and build    

Tomorrow is officially sims day anyway, but I feel a late night coming on tonight again    

Anyone got anymore cheats?  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Oh, just realised that the Goth house has graves in the garden, so might play that house for a bit and see if I can spot a ghost or 2    

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

Hello all you Sims fans!!

My DP bought me Sims Deluxe for Xmas which is the original game with a few add ons I think. I am slowly getting the hang of it but it sounds really basic compared to Sims 2 from what you have all been saying??

I haven't bulldozed or built from scratch yet but have doubled the size of the house since I started. I am just playing with one family all the time (it was a same sex couple but one of them died in a fire even though I had a smoke alarm!). I adopted a baby but social services took it away. The next time I managed to keep it until it turned into a child but the adults were practically dead through exhaustion by then!!

As you get more experienced do you alternate playing with all the families in the different houses?

Hope to learn lots of tips from you on here! Are there are cheats on Sims Deluxe??

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

Hi Nicky 

I only caught onto the Sims around Christmas time and got Sims Deluxe and the Sims on Holiday add on (which I wasn't that impressed with).  Absolutely loved my Sims Deluxe game, but you're right, it's not a patch on Sims 2.  I got my Sims 2 off Ebay for a fraction of the price.  It's second hand, but works perfectly, and because the houses and stuff are stored on your PC as opposed to the disc then you don't end up playing with the previous owner's buildings.  

I don't know of any cheats for Sims 1, but it'd be fab if there was a money cheat like in 2.  I just built a fab Mansion worth about £2 million and haven't even got my sims a job yet   

One tip about not letting the social worker take the baby away is to save your game before you get the baby and then if you do go wrong, you can exit the game without saving and hey presto, you still have the baby    It is hard to get through those 3 days until they become children - in sims 2 you get an needs regenerator which makes it much easier - but I used to just let one miss work and stay home and take care of the baby - get a maid and let the house go to pot, sleep/eat when baby is asleep on a couch next to the baby's crib and near the kitchen and bathroom and just go for it.  The carer sim is usually pretty low on everything by the end of the 3 days - social contact particularly.  

Remember smoke alarms only cover 1 room at a time.  

You will probably get more adventurous as you get more experience with the game and start building from scratch, creating families, etc.  Having multi level buildings was always something I found tricky too, but again it's something you get a skill for playing after a while.  

Aaaaanyway, talking of Sims, I must get back to my Mansion    It's FAB!  Can't thank you enough for that Sims money cheat    

Happy gaming  

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Still at it then  !  xxx


----------



## Jayne

Oi!  Told you before .........

                 

Jayne x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Ohhh I Love sims on the playstation2 but didnt know you could get it for the pc too! 

Anyone know where i can get it? 

Nicky x x x


----------



## nicky30

Hi Jayne

Thanks for all the tips!!

After seeing this thread I did a google search for Sims 1 cheats and found one for unlimited money . My widowed single mum and kid now have every gadget known to man and the nicest fully equipped house. Their moods have been better as they are so happy. Was a bit shocked when she took all her clothes off to get into her vibrating bed    !!!

I saw on the news the other day that the Sims is the only PC game to have more female than male players - great for control freaks like me!!

Nicky  - DP got mine in Gamestation or Game, I think.

Nicky


----------



## Jayne

Ohhhh, I love the vibrating bed   So funny.

I definitely shoud've searched for the unlimited money cheat for Sims 1. Makes thing so much more fun when you can build the house you want and dec it out without worrying about having to undecorate stuff, to recoup money, before redecorating, and having to work the life of the sim before even getting a pool - although in sims 1, the lifespan's not so much an issue is it? Unless you burn them!!! 

I'm glad your sims are happy  Now go create a whole community 

I agree, that it's fab for those of us who are control freaks 

Nicky1 - You can get Sims 1 and 2 for the PC in Tesco and Asda, but I'd definitely recommend that if you're going to get a new game for the pc then upgrade to Sims2 . It's FAB! 

I've avoided letting my oldies die yet - just can't face it. They are my very first sim creations (in Sims 2 - the Sim 1 characters are a thing of the past now anyway  ) and it's just going to be so sad when they go  Haven't seen a ghost yet either 

Jayne x 

PS - See our Sims addict  saddo hobby club is getting bigger


----------



## **Tashja**

ohhhh I have this on the Playstation but am deffo going to get it on the PC as well !!! 

All the little things you can do though sound the same on playstation and PC !!!

DH likes building the houses and decorating them really nice as well .... its a shame cause I cant get him to do a thing around our house !!  

I like playing it so I get all the promotions and good jobs !!!

This is deffo one for the control freaks !!!  

If anyone wants the cheats for the playstation vesion I have them here !!! 

Also if you have a playstation try the Urbz !!! So cool !!!


----------



## Pilchardcat

Hmmmm Jayne ??!

Hello   You've got me a little interested now   I can only find Sims 2 on PC format....is it out on PS2 yet ? 

Thanks and I promise I won't take the mick again...... yet  !

Amanda xxx


----------



## nicky30

Amanda - we have tempted you!!!

Can't wait til you are totally addicted and we can take the mick out of you!!!!!!!!


----------



## saphy75

hiya my fellow simettes

i have managed to tear myself away from sims2 to check in on you all    thanks for the cheats girls, i'm going to search the net now to see if i can find anymore, i will post back later if i find any

ttfn

pam xx


----------



## Marielou

Girls, I know some more cheats, but I can't remember them   so I'll have to go looking for them, and then let you know!  One of my guys died yesterday (an oldie) - he is one of the originals, 'Darren' can't remember his realy surname, as he married my mum    and now his surname is her surname.    He had a teenage son at the beginning of the game?    Anyway, he took AGES to die!  I;m waiting for some more oldies to die, as my teenagers are all coming up to being adults, and I'm running out of houses!   

Amanda - Once you come over to the dark side, you'll get addicted!   


MrsG - I have the Sims on Xbox, but never got into it as much as the PC - no idea why, though!  I love doing the promotions as well, and now, in the sims 2, I am addicted to making babies!  Urgh, my obsession runs into the sims now!  


Jayne - OMG, I used to love the vibrating bed as well!  (dirty buggers!) Awww I'm getting all sentimental for the Sims 1 now, but I've taken it off my PC now.    Hmmm might recreate it by playing the sims on my xbox.  
I must be a control freak - I get angry if they ignore what I tell them to do!   


Nicky - I have the Sims deluxe as well.  I do miss the pets on sims 2 - got quite addicted to having cats/dogs! 

Oh ..... has anyone heard, they're brining out an add-on for sims 2?  Basically, it lets the teenagers go away to uni, and you get to play with them while they're there!  Sounds quite good. 

Marie xx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya ladies

god what are you all like!  sounds like fun!  I have a Sims game at home for the PC tho never really played it!  Livin it large  Would that be right?

Also, has anyone played Singles?  Think it is kind of along the same lines as Sims but the main aim of the game is to get  couple together and ultimately end up with them bonking!!   

Have played this game a few times but unfortunately I have not great staying power with these games and ultimately get fed up with them!

Happy Simming Ladies!

K x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

a section to talk about my beloved sims while helping me cope! sims2 is my escape! i am addicted,
am doing the legacy challenge at the moment.i am so glad to have looked in the hobby talk section


----------



## Jayne

Amanda - HA HA HA!!!!  Gotcha!      LMAO!  I don't know if they do Sims 2 on playstation, but if not, go get the PC version and if you've never played before, forget Sims 1, splash out and get Sims 2 - it's FAB!  Or do like I did and get a second hand version from Ebay  
Bet you've looked up the Sims2 website as well haven't ya   
Take the pee again I'm starting a campaign to send you to conventry!  Either that or we'll all start talking Simoleon and you'll never have a clue what we're on about (mind you, not sure we would either as they don't half talk odd   ).  

Marielou - Awwwwwww, so sorry to hear of your loss        Serves him right that he took ages to die though if he married your mum     I'm really sad and name all my families, first, second, third, etc. so I know where they are and when I created them    Have only created married couples so far, so haven't done the dating/wedding thing - although one of my original sims sons is just about to become adult, and has a family aspiration, so should be able to do that with him.  The daughter has a knowledge aspiration and is dead brainy!  

I'm not sure about that university add on.  I was never very impressed with the Sims 1 add ons, so not sure    Besides there's sooo much I've yet to do in the original game, I don't think I could take anymore    

I must be a control feak too because I have free will permanently turned off - cause they drove me potty going off in all directions when I wanted them to do something else.  They still seem to have stroppy moments though and won't do what I want, ie. get a job if they're depressed    Just can't please some people can you  

Dizzi Squirrel - Welcome    What's the legacy challenge?  Haven't got that far yet.  

Karen - I think Livin it Large is an add on to Sims 1, not sure though    Singles sounds like the Hot Date Sims 1 add on.  Never played that though - only got the holiday add on.  

Have had to evict my money aspiration couple from the mansion as they didn't want children    So, have recreated and moved in a new couple who have a family aspiration and they are going to live in the lap of luxury - not get a job - have a couple of fun filled days woohooing and building some skill points and then have babies    Has taken DAYS to build that mansion - it's looking good though    Will actually play with the Sims in it later tonight.  

Still yet to have a Sim die or see a ghost  

Isn't that the great thing about this game.  We all have the same game, but can have a totally different experience with it.  You can pretty much play it the way you want    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne- The legacy challenge is where you create a single sim and buy a plot of land 5x5 leaving only about $2500 simoleons to build a legacy spanning 10 generations the catch is you can only marry/move in npcs and townies, and once some one moves out they can not move back in! there are other rules such as no cheats or hacks, check out ts2 site and search legacy challenge, it was created by a simmer called pinstar, there is also a yahoo group called ts2 classic legacy. it is fun i am on generation 6! it has taken since before xmas


----------



## Jayne

Oh wow, never heard of that before    Sounds fun    Might give it a go once I've finished with my mansion   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Have just found some cheats 

Go to the usual ctrl + shift + c box and enter:

twinzr2cute - Have twins when baby is born

help -all - will list all cheats! (not tried that one yet though)

And a 'secret' .........

Custom Painting

To decorate your house with custom artwork, first your sim must have a creativity level of 5 and be able to paint a still life. Have your sim paint and a frame will appear that you can center on whatever you want to paint. If you want to paint a picture of something outside the Sims 2 game, just press C anywhere at this time. This will pause the game. Use Alt + Tab to exit the game, then open a picture program such as Paint and open the snapshot you just took, it will usually be in the folder: C:\My Documents\EA\Sims2\Storytelling\Snapshot.bmp Then, you also have to open the picture you want to have in your game. If your picture is too large resize it so it will fit in the original snapshot from the game. Copy your custom picture on to your snapshot from the game, then save the picture. Use Alt + Tab to get back to your game and your sim will start painting your own custom picture. Using this trick you can put pictures of your friends or family, web pictures, or anything else in your Sims 2 game.

Take a peek at this

http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/code/914811.html

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

ooooooh Jayne I could Kiss you!!!     
LOVE the twins cheat - I have one lady who's goiung to have a baby (and, can I proudly say, its my Sim daughter who is due, so I'll be a grandmother!    )  and I'll try this cheat out then!        Do you think you have to do it when she first goes into labour?  Or before?    Hmmm one to try out, me thinks!  

Ooooh I love the idea of the custom artwork as well.  oooh Jayne, with this cheat, you are spoiling us!  

Ok, Calm down Marie .... overexcited at the Sims?!  Am I a saddo?!  

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ok, in the intrest of science (or something like that!)   I tried the twins cheat when my Sim, Molly, was in labour.  It didnt work!  Just kept going into another box, which I know from using before with getting money, means Its wrong.    
However, by some coincidence, or maybe it did work - Molly is now the proud mother of Jack and Ella (twins!)  Cow - she got pregnant her first time!  
Only problem - she still has a toddler, Gracie, who has 3 days left until she becommes a child    What have I done! 

Hehe!
Marie xx


----------



## Leni

You mad woman Marielou, you'll be totally grey trying to cope with all those kids!!! LOL  Saying that though I can't wait to try the twins cheat out  I feel so jealous. I've not been able to play for a week or so as I seem to have been really busy. For the next 3 weeks, I've got nothing planned, got the 2ww coming up so I guess I'll be playing again and probably getting very frustrated when they won't do what I want them to.

Your mansion sounds fantastic Jayne. It's great the money cheat isn't it. Makes life soooo much easier. if only it was the same in real life!

I want the aliens to visit so I keep getting one of my Sims to look through the telescope, apparently that's what brings them...we shall see.

Oh that's it, I'm going to play tonight, once I've finished my tutor session, Andy can do tonight's tea and then that's it...Sims all night....I'll even miss Desperate Housewives! 

By the way, I've got a confession to make. When I first got Sims 2, the 2nd night I played it I played it until gone 4am!!!! When I went to bed and closed my eyes they kept zooming in and out, like you do on screen following the characters. Scary! I've tried to make sure I take a break when playing ever since, but I don't always manage it.... it's sooo addictive! 

Love Leni x


----------



## Jayne

Glad you like that cheat girls   

I would say the cheat needs to be used before woohoo    I will try it then, and then again after woohoo and then again just before labour.  Hopefully that should do it!  Hope I don't end up with sextuplets  

Marie - I reakon that energy regenerator and the nanny need to be employed to full use!  Good luck!     

Leni - I take it you're playing strangeworld (can't remember the correct name now) are you?  Don't think the aliens visit Pleasantville where I'm playing at the mo.  My smart ass Sim has got max logic skill points by looking through the telescope and I haven't had an alien.  

I often do that dreaming thing too if I play late and right before bed.  It's horrible isn't it as it's just repetitive and frustrating dreaming.  

Right, I HAVE to play tonight. Got distracted with something last night so didn't play and am having withdrawal symptoms now    Must feed the addiction!  

Wish the babies first and then the easy money were true to real life though    

Happy simming  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

Leni - I have done that too!! Played too late and then gone to bed and all I can see when I close my eyes is little people loading dishwashers and playing basketball!!!

Also if I play it too much I start to feel like a Sim when pottering around in the kitchen  -  almost seeing all the commands queueing up above my head of my next tasks!!!!!!!!!

Am soooo enjoying my Sims 1 money cheat and will be build a nice big mansion tonight if I get time

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

I feel like that too Nicky     And sometimes if I've played a lot - usually a Sunday - when I go out on the Monday I look at people walking down the street and they look like Sims   

I never got to play after last night again, but have decided to put the aging cheat on my new sim couple and max them out with all their skill points to make them bionic sims before they have their twins    I maxed out the body points on my original sim couple and it was fab.  Should've seen the dives and yoga positions they could manage, and they moved really fast!  So just curious to see what happens if they max everything.  Luckily with them having the family aspiration, it's easy to keep them in platinum and use the energy regenerator to make them just constantly build skill points on super speed mode.  I did find that the energy regenerator broke broke down once when I used it too much - think I was on my third machine in a row, but just kept building huge aspiration reward points by making them lovey dovey and buying regenerator after regenerator.  Also if the exercise equipment breaks, forget the repair man, use the money cheat and just buy a new one    

Fingers crossed for some play tonight   

Marie - How are the twins?   

Jayne x


----------



## Leni

It's all you girls fault LOL I've been playing Sims again with a vengance. Can't get the bloomin' twins thing to work though  Anyway, this week had a boy, who is now at school, and a girl born. It's the first girl that's been born, all the families have had boys up to now.

Had the therapist pay a visit to Mum after the girl was born. She's definitely a bit doolally...what do you expect she's named after me!  No vists from Aliens yet, yep I'm playing Strangeworld at the moment. Mr Sim seems stuck on his Criminal Career path at the moment. He needs to make a friend but he's useless at it. No matter how much I get him to chat to folks they just don't seem to like him 

Ah well, I'm taking a break from it at the mo, will go back to the game after tea. Once I can stop my eyes from zooming in and out! 

Leni


----------



## Jayne

Well he's a criminal, what do you expect    Have you tried building up his charisma?  Maybe maxing that out would help him get a friend.  Maybe you could create another sim who's also a criminal and get them to make friends    

I still haven't tried the twins cheat out.  Still working on my experiment to see what happens when all skills ar maxed out.  Have so far managed body, cooking - we make lobster thermedore now! and creativity.  Going to work on mechanical and cleaning later this evening    

I LOVE SIMS! 

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

hiya

i'm turning into a right sims 2 addict    

i can't get the twins cheat to work   and i kept trying to get my sim to have a baby girl but all she will have are boys   (5 so far)  

well i got bored of her so i have created a new sim and gone back to playing with my original family, just trying to get the new sim to move in then gonna make some more babies   

right i'm off now coz we have company tonight 

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

Tell you how I got a baby girl (had just adopted a boy), I saved my game just before my sim was due to go into labour, then when she had a boy I exited without saving and played again, and that time it was a girl    So, really if you do the save thing, you can let your sim go into labour as many times as you like until a girl arrives    Of course, that may never happen anyway, but no doubt you'd give up eventually   

It sounds so heartless for the real world doesn't it    but, this is a game - I have to keep reminding myself! 

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Ohhh Jayne,,,,you'd be such an awful midwife    Pushing the babies back up !!


----------



## Jayne

Bought the game yet Amanda


----------



## Pilchardcat

No not yet, I want the one you have (sims2) and I can't get it on PS2 yet, only PC version


----------



## Jayne

Well fingers crossed they release a PS2 version very soon    It's fab - you'll love it


----------



## Marielou

I have the other problem - most of my babies born are girls!    I've been getting more boys born recently, though. 

Sad news everyone - Sim Mark (my hubby!) passed away yesterday.    Luckily, his daughter, is pregnant, so if its a boy, he can be 'reborn'   

That twins sims cheat dosent work for me either.  

Ooooh and My Cassandra Goth has so far got 8 kids - so near her target of 10! Only problem is, the house now has 8 people living in it - the maximum people that can live in 1 house.  However, one of her teenagers grows up tomorrow, so I'll get a new baby in then! 


How do you all play it?  I play with each family until they go to bed, then play with a diffferent family.      I have about 25 families now!  

Marie xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Marie, 

Thats how I play my sims on the ps2 aswel. I play with one family for a whole day then when they go to bed I pick another family!   LOL

Nicky x x x


----------



## Jayne

I just play with one family at a time until I get bored or it gets complicated    

I have my 'First' family who had the adopted boy and birth girl.  The adults have 5 days until they become elders and the children are both about 7 days away from adulthood.  I left them behind though as I discovered the money cheat in the meantime (I did do up their house first though   ), and am now in my 'Third Family' Mansion called Millionaire .  My 'Second' family were the ones I created with the money aspiration to go into the mansion, but I didn't like them as they wanted to go out to work all the time   and not have babies    So, I put them into storeage and moved in my 'Third' family - such original names   - and they are currently building all their skills up to max and not working.  Then I'm going to try out the twins cheat - sad if it's not working    Have you all downloaded the Sims2 patch (for PC)?  I'll probably play with this family now until the adults die and the kids grow and see how it progresses from there as to whether the kids move into new houses as they marry and have families of their own, or whatever.  Will also at some point go back to my 'First' family and see how their lives can pan out - the son has a family aspiration and the daughter a knowledge one, and as I've now worked out how to Max out skill points fast, I can probably give her a good life - she's  passed through all phases so far in platinum aspiration.  

I don't know how you keep track with playing so many other families all at the same time    I suppose I need to be careful though as if I don't create more families they could all start interbreeding   

Marielou - Hugs for the loss of 'Mark'.  Hope his passing was peaceful and he gets to be reborn 

I've never named any of my  Sims after my family or anyone I know - not sure why  

Right, think I might just have to go and play right now!    

Jayne x


----------



## Caz

Oh my! How have I missed this thread.! 
Another Sims2 addict here. Personally I prefer making houses more than I like actually playing the families, but I do have one or two families on the go right now. Pippa Lofton married Goopy Gills and now they've got a toddler called Amanda. She's a scientist and he's got a military career, so it's hard work for the pair of them. They've moved about ten times this year already. Poor sods - just settle down andI uproot them.

One little tip that worked on the first version of Sims, but I don't know how effective it is on this one. If you need lots of friends, create a famile of 8 (maximum) adults/teens. Make them all have popularity aspiration, make them all outgoing, nice and playful (but not too playful). Don't worry about the other ones as you're never going to actually play them. Move them into your neighbourhood next door to where the family you're playing live. Don't worry about a grand house, or beds for everyone; just the basics will do. Hey presto, you have 8 ready to become friends as soon as you need them. As I say, it worked with the first version of Sims, and seems to do much the same with this one.

I created a whole new neighbourhood to play with, called Hillside. In my neighbourhood I have a suspiciously large number of twins, triplets, quins etc (easily made by selecting the same characteristics for several different sims when you create the family). I think it's something to do with those secret government experiments that went on at the old laborotory, that is now disused. They built a park around it and the fishing in the pond there is great - big old fish!
I also built a replica of a house I saw on Grand Designs, built into the hill. It was an interesting experience, trying to get it just like the real one. 

I also like to make ghosts. It's easy; create a famil of one (or more if you like) to become your ghost. Build a house, with no fridge, move in your would-be ghost, go into build mode and remove the external doors while he's inside. He'll soon die of starvation and then you've got yourself a haunted house for the next family who move in...I know, how cruel!

My personal favourite past time is to download celebrity skins and play with famous people. On Sims 1 I had Mulder and Scully and poor old Mulder was always proposing to Scully, but she'd turn him down every time...something about him needing to work on his communication skills...hmmm!

Ah I love this game!


----------



## Jayne

Hi Caz    

Oh, you are so cruel, purposely killing off sims    I just can't bring myself to do it, but think I'm gonna have to be 'hard' one day and just build someone I don't like and go to the loo or something while they die    I really must experience this game to it's fullest and if the option is there, then I should play it    

Good tip on the making friends    

All my Sims are unemployed now I know the money cheat   

Well, I finally maxed out all my skill points for both of my Sims in the mansion today and guess what happened .................... NOTHING!    But they are clever and fast now    

Anyway, then they had woohoo and she got pg and they had a baby boy - so cute! (didn't send this one back   ).  You'll never believe it, but I forgot to use the cheat to get twins before they had woohoo    So am going to try it out again when the boy becomes a child.  

It's fab not having them go to work as I haven't needed a maid, gardener, repair man or nanny yet    

Oh, whilst I remember, does anyone know why the pond water is red/black and not blue?  Or is it just that way in my game    The swimming pools are glorious, but the ponds    In Sims 1 I used to get little ducks and everything on them, but nothing in this game.  

And, what's with grumpy old Mortimore Goth? - he keeps busting into my houses and having a go at my sims    Have insulted him and asked him to leave, and sucked his skills from him, but he still won't get lost    

Had a burgular today and it was so funny watching him and the cop scrap, with the Sims diving out of bed to watch and cheer it on    Sims 1, they just got taken away, so this was a bit of a surprise    

Marielou - I miss the pets too    Did get fish today, but sent them back and they were so boring!  I want a dog!  

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

hi girls

thanks for the advice on getting a baby girl jayne   wouldn't you just know it, i saved the game just before my sim was about to have her baby and she had a girl anyway   

i can't bring myself to let my sims die either   but one of my sims is in her 70's so surely it wont be much longer before she pops off   i wonder what happens to her money   will her son get it all ?? oh well not long before i find out me thinks   

how did you get fish jayne ?? i wish they did pets   i want a little doggy in my sims house, right i'm off to see what my little sims are up to today   

pam xx


----------



## saphy75

just thought i would let you all know my old sim passed away earlier today   the whole family is in mourning but i have created a fenced flower bed around her grave now i just need to remember to have the others water it  

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

Awww,   Saphy on the passing of your Sim     So what happened to the doe then?    Was the son a good enough son to inherit it, or did she leave it to meany Mortimore Goth    

I found the fish in one of the menu's - decoration miscellanious I think it was (the one with the screen for dressing behind and grandfather clock, etc.)  

I think I may have to go and see what's happening in Sim land again very soon    

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

Hi all

I am sooo loving my Sims 1 since I found the unlimited money cheat. Like Jayne I now have a community full of unemployed layabouts!!!

I haven't experienced a burglary yet - are they random? 

I have created a new Sim called Richie Rich who has a HUGE house packed full of practically everything I could buy  

He gets up every morning, goes for a swim in his HUGE pool  and then calls Melissa Roomie. Every day when she comes over he kisses, hugs, flirts, back rubs etc and then proposes but she always refuses him. She is either hungry or in a bad mood so says no. Do I need to go back to her house and get her into a really good mood before Richie invites her over next. I want them to get married!!!!!

Any other Sims 1 tips from you experienced ladies - very envious of Sims 2. I love reading all your posts. May have to put Sims 2 on my b-day list!!

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

Nicky, isn't if fab having loads of doe    

If she keeps refusing the marriage proposal for being hungry, get him to make her some food, and then once she's eaten, propose again.  I did that in my Sims 1 after several refusals and got an acceptance.  Likewise if the refusal is because she says something like 'how can I move into this place, nothing fun ever happens', get them to go and play basketball or something and then propose again.  Hope that works for you    

Burglaries are random, but if you don't have a burglar alarm they're more likely to happen.  Only problem is, if you don't have an alarm, the cops don't turn up automatically and you have to phone them.  Chances are if you phone them, the burglar will have gone by the time they get there and then you get told of for wasting police time    


Well, my 'Third' family little boy is now a child.  Something I've discovered today whilst taking him through his toddler stage, is that if you have max out cooking skills in the adult, and that adult prepares the smart milk, 2 bottles last the whole lifespan of the toddler, and they build their walking, talking, potty training skills REALLY fast, not to mention the regular things like charisma, logic, etc.  

Bit gutted though as he's so cute and when I looked at his simology he's only got 1 nice point and all the rest are grumpy    so he's going to be a right s*d once he's a teenager isn't he    
The twins cheat is definitely getting tried out tomorrow now.  I'm going to use it before woohoo and again after and see what happens!  Hope it works.  

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

A question for all your experienced Sims ladies.

In Sims 1 all the families I create all start off with £20,000. How can I move them into the bigger houses worth more than £20k?? I can only use the money cheat once they are in a (cheap) house and then I don't know how to move them to a bigger one. The only way I have found round this is to move them into a cheap house, then do the £ cheat, then make their house bigger but the neighbourhood is still left with lots of empty bigger houses as a result?

All help appreciated!!

Nicky x

P.S. Had my first burgular tonight. Nicked 2 statues and a painting and by the time I woke up melissa to call the cops the thief had gone


----------



## Jayne

Can you move them into the cheap house, then do the money cheat, then go back to the neighbourhood and evict them - they should take they're money with them - and then move them into the more expensive house    Will that work?  Should do    

If they don't take the money with them - can't see why they wouldn't though - then I can't think of a way around it    

How much is the money cheat worth in Sims 1?  


As for the burglar, get a burglar alarm and then the cops come and arrest the burglar and although you lose the item he pinches, you get compensation from the insurance for this, so not only can you buy the item again, but you're also quids in    

I haven't been able to play at all this week    Am hoping to either later today or tomorrow though     

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

that definately works in sims 2 jayne, i'm always moving my sims around    and yep they take every penny with them but any aspiration prizes you have bought will be lost  

pam xx


----------



## nicky30

Thanks Jayne and Pam

It worked!! 

BTW Jayne - the money cheat in Sims 1 is unlimited    you just keep your finger on the enter key once you have typed in the cheat and the money goes up and up until you release the enter key - its so fab!!

Have now bought a burglar alarm (hadnt spotted those before)

Ta ladies

Nicky x


----------



## wynnster

Hi ladies

Met up with Nicky30 who has told me all abouth this thread (and the money cheat  ) I only have sims1 but i am hooked again now i'm able to make all my people stinking rich  

I've been playing for hours today and i've managed to move a family into the big mansion  
I've also managed to get my bachelor married and i keep making them kiss in the hope of some 'woohoo' but nothing   she's also been flirting with another neighbour and the groom slapped him for it   so funny

Nicky - My bachelor had $400,000 in the bank and his 'lady friend' didnt refuse him, i wonder why  

Happy Playing 

Kim xxxx


----------



## Jayne

Kimmy, you can only woohoo (although that's the official name in Sims2, think it's something like 'have fun' in Sims 1) in Sims 1 on the vibrating love bed.  Get them to turn on the vibrate, and then relax on the bed and then you should get an option to - whatever the word is in Sims 1 - and off they go under the covers    In sims 2 you get fireworks, but can't remember what happens in Sims 1 now.  In sims 2, before they go for it, they also shout 'Woohoo' - makes me laugh every time    


Right, I am definitely going to play today.  I need to find out if my twins cheat has worked as my Sim is still pg - only 1 day into it.  Her first little boy is a child now, but I love the toddler bit and teaching them how to walk, talk, etc.  I think the baby bit's easier than Sims1 too, but that's probably because the pg bit is so hard.  Find the toddler bit easier again because you get a needs profile to look at.  Sims 2 definitely needs a baby monitor as an extra item too, as it's so hard to know when baby is crying if it's upstairs in a cot.  

Jayne x


----------



## wynnster

Vibrating bed   Where do i get one of those from ??  
Not fair its ages till my birthday and i want sims 2 NOW


----------



## nicky30

Ha ha Kimmy - glad you are hooked again!!

You can buy the bed  - it is the one with the love heart shaped headboard.

All my families are at least half millionaires now and none of them go to work!!!

Am now gradually creating new families and moving them in until all the houses are full then I will buy Sims 2, I think!!!

Am loving decorating all the new houses til my hearts content (money no object) - its fab!

Have fun

Nicky xx


----------



## wynnster

i dont have a bed with heart shaped head board  

No Hanky-Panky for my sims


----------



## Jayne

Oh nooooo    Perhaps it's only in the Deluxe Edition.  Is this the one you've got?  

Oh, go buy Sims 2 and then you can have hanky panky whenever you like    If you chose a couple of sims with a romance aspiration then they wanna do it with anyone and everyone - so loose!    Funny when they're elders though    

Stayed up soooo late playing last night, but have to have another go tonight.  The twins cheat didn't work for me either BTW    But my couple in the mansion now have a teenager (boy), a child (girl) and she is pg with baby due in 1 day.  I have a feeling this will be twins though as she's being sick an awful lot!  Only sick once with the other 2, but this time it's been at least 3 times!!! Thankfully she's dashed to the loo on each occasion    Mind you, she is knocking on a bit now, so maybe that has something to do with it, oh and I do keep sticking her in the needs regenerator as he energy levels only last about 2 hours at a time!  Only 6 days until she's an oldie!  Might have to use some aspiration rewards and get some life juice to reduce the age of her and her hubby for a bit, so they can raise the children.  

I still haven't had a Sim die yet though, and I really want to see what happens, and get a ghost!    They all make it through each life stage with platinum aspiration though, so will probably live an eternity! 

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

I was on Sims really late last night too!!! Made myself go to bed at 12.15am!!

Kim - I have the Deluxe version and my two 'played in bed' for the first time last night - hilarious. Methinks you ought to put Sims 2 on your birthday list!!

Roll on Jaynes ghost - cant you light a BBQ by a tree and then put a Sim in the fire!!! I'm so cruel - that happened by accident to one of mine  

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

No, but I could build a swimming pool and let them get in and then take the ladder away    Just can't bring myself to do it!    I must wait for them to die of natural causes    

Jayne x


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

I dont have the deluxe edition - i have the paupers edition  

Oh well  

One thing i can do is kill them off   I unintentially let one burn in the kitchen fire   The housemates mourned for an hour and then went back to normal, but i havent seen a ghost, is that on the super dooeper version too  

I'm not jelous at all


----------



## Jayne

Did you get a grave for the lost Sim?  If you did, then you might get a ghost - usually in the night and only downstairs, ie. you have to keep all sims sleeping upstairs if you have ghosts as apparently they don't go upstairs!  If you don't get graves even in your paupers version, then you probably won't see one   In Sims 2 (not that I'm bragging here or anything     ) you even get to chat to the grim reaper and beg for your sims life (if you want to that is   ), but I've not got that far yet, having never lost a Sim.  

Jayne x


----------



## wynnster

I didn't get a grave but a little pot (with ashes in i guess  ) was left in her place  

When i played the other day one of the houses in the neighbour hood had graves in the back garden but i've since tried all the houses and the graveyard has gone   spooky

Has anyone else killed a sim ?  Or am i the only nasty devil


----------



## Jayne

I think I'm gonna turn hard nut tonight and create a Sim and kill it, just for fun!    Ha ha ha ha ha (evil laugh!) 

Not promising though - will probably wuss out at the last minute.  Not sure why I can't do it - it's just a game!  

I did move a couple of oldies into a house yesterday and planned on playing them until they passed away, but just kept wanting to give them life juice, so gave up on that   

Bored now with my family in the Mansion and have moved back to my first family again.  Have got a bit better at the game since creating them, so spent some time last night getting them all to bond and have good relationship points, and have now moved them into one of the pre-built expensive houses (for those with Sims 2 - it's the 3 storey house built on very hilly ground), and have just modified it to suit their needs.  I like the house I built for them originally though as it was built with no money cheat, and just what they earned from jobs, so will keep that in the game as it was a hard earned house    Had great fun doing their new place and modifying and decorating the rooms, so will hopefully be able to have a little play later with them.  I also got the parents to drink some life juice as well and they've reduced their age now by 9 days each and so I sent them off to Woohoo, and heard the magic wand sound so she's pg again.  Both teenagers will soon be adults too.  

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

kimmy i have had 2 sims die on me now   (both of old age) you get a little urn with ashes in if they die in the house (i think) if they die outside you get a headstone, but i found if i went into buy mode and picked the urn up and moved it into the garden it changed into a head stone (cool) 

jayne did you manage to kil off yor sim ?? i know how you feel silly to get attached to them isn't it  

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

LMAO no I didn't    Just can't do it!    Such a softie!    Have you mourned over your headstone yet?  You should get a ghost now    

I ended up playing with a family that are already created by the game called 'Broke'.  It has a story attached that the woman's husband 'mysteriously' died in a swimming pool accident (and when you log into the game you get this teeny 4 square pool in the back garden with no ladder or anything    Anyway, she has a teenage son and a toddler who can't do anything yet, no aspiration points to be able to get him to learn to walk, talk, etc. and she is pg and throwing up everywhere!  Spent about an hour and a half last night trying to get all of their moods above red and not let the Social Worker turn up to take away the toddler!  Will be easier once she has the baby as her energy levels will last longer, but at the moment, she's permanently in bed with the son looking after the toddler, and on top of that the son has a love interest, but has a money aspiration    So finding it hard to earn some rewards to make life easier!  If I hadn't had the money cheat I have no idea how I would've been able to stop them all dying!  On top of that she's wanting to remarry again    I have revamped their house, but the game is still a challenge, so will have to have another go tonight.  Will feel so good though to pull them all through this and into the good life    Then I'll watch em grow old and die!    (maybe!   ).  

Oh, and my pond water is still RED!  Why is that?  My pools are blue, but my ponds are red!  I really miss the ducks from Sims 1 too    Sims 1 (Deluxe version mind) did have a lot going for it that Sims 2 doesn't, but then again I suppose Sims 2 is an overall better game - more challenging, more features, the life span stuff, shops and different venues to visit in the one game, etc. makes it more game play as opposed to just control and get sims to do stuff.  But it would be fab if they could combine all the stuff from Sims 1 and add it onto the package that Sims 2 is at the moment.  

Jayne x


----------



## Kelly1

Hi Everyone!!

I apologise in advance for being completely stupid when it comes to Sim's but thought i would ask you girls for some help!! 

Well i was hoping if anyone could give me a few tips on 'getting started' with Sim's 2.  I got it for my birthday in Nov, and haven't really started playing yet.  As i have never played Sims 1, i am not completely sure on how to get going....

I have looked at all the basics how to create family etc... etc... but not sure which town to go for, should i be making my own town, building my own house, or just moving in??  Do you concentrate on having just one family??

Sorry again for being so unclued up about Sim's, but i really would like to play with my birthday pressie!! hee hee!!   

Cheers for any tips
love
Kel
xxx


----------



## nicky30

Hi Kelly!!!

I haven't got Sims 2 but my experience with Sims 1 was that I started with one family and played with them for ages, got used to keeping them happy and saved money to buy new things etc. After learning lots on here I have now started to evict, bulldoze and build and to create more families.

Sims 2 sounds quite different from Sims 1 and I am sure the other ladies will have lots of advise for you  

Nice to see you on here, cycle buddy!!

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

Hi Kelly   

Welcome to the world of Sims 2    

I'd say, like Nicky, just create 1 or 2 Sims and move them into a house and just get used to keeping them happy.  You can either move them into a pre-built house or build your own - might be best to initially move them into pre-built as the layout is easier and you get to know to put bathroom(s), kitchen(s), etc. in easy to get to places.  If you want to use the money cheat, then once your sims are in press Ctrl + Shift + C and you'll get a little box, in that type Motherlode and you'll get lots of money   You can do this as many times as you like.  If you don't want to use this cheat, you can get your Sim a job by looking in the paper or a computer - the paper gets delivered, but you have to buy a computer, which usually has better jobs.  You can always buy the computer first and then get your sim to look on it and find a job, and then sell the computer and use the money for other furniture.  Make sure that initially you buy a fridge, work surface, sink, bed, comfy chair, table and chair, toilet and bath/shower as these are the absolute basics that any Sim needs to live.  Oh, and you'll need something for entertainment too, so a TV or the computer will do this.  Have a look at the Simology of the Sim first though as if your sim is active, he/she will prefer more active entertainment, than a lazy Sim who'll happily watch TV all day    Of course if you use the money cheat you don't have to worry about a job, and what you buy for the house as you can get it all and decorate the place with the best    

You will be asked to choose an aspiration for your Sim as well when you create him/her.  The aspiration for family is ideal for a Sim not working.  If you chose a money aspiration, then forget the money cheat as the only way to keep your Sim happy is to have him/her in a job.  Aspiration points = rewards which you can use to buy various things.  

Go have a play and I'm sure it will all become clear    

Have fun! 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Wow - I have missed sooooo much of this thread!  

Caz - Triplets and quinns?    How on earth did you get those?  I've had quite a few sets of twins, but no more!  Hmmm I want them!!  


My neighbourhood is now almost full - I only play on the pleasentview, so I might have to start playing in the other neighbourhodds now!  

Mark has downloaded me the Sims 2 add-on - the university patch, but I've been too chicken to add it on!!  

Oh yes, Sim Marie died the other day, just a day after sim Mark died.  Oh, and the hula girls came to Sim Marie, and she ran off into the sunset with them!    Sim Marie was a shameless hussy!! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Marielou 

Awww, that's sad that Sim Marie is dead, but what a way to go    Sounds like life was fun!   

Have missed you from this thread    

Did you ever play with the broke family as set up by the actual game?  Have just about managed to get them out of the hell hole situation they were in, and think I might move them to a new house soon   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Kelly1

Hi Nicky and Jayne

Thx for the tips!!  I will def have to get on and create some happy Sim's!!  Will let you know how i get on!!

Love
Kel
xxx


----------



## Marielou

Well, you'll never guess!!  I settled down to 'play' yesterday, and clicked on Mary-Sue pleasant (her hubby died a few days ago   ) and she was just going to bed, she had a cold.    Anyways, she wakes up at like 3am (like all old sims do - how annoying!)  and I click on 'Toilet' and 'Bubblebath' but when I went back upstairs - she's laying on the floor in a ball, and death is there, checking his list!!!  
She was only 69 days old, and was about half-way through the old age meter.  
He then rings someone on his mobile    and then kills her!!!
He then has the cheek of going and watching TV for a bit    before leaving.  
Shocking, eh?!!  
I was well shocked - was hoping she'd die soon, but soooo didnt expect it!!  

Ah well, onto the land of the living - finally released another house, my pleasantville is getting pretty clogged up, but I don't like playing in the other areas!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

LMAO Marielou!    

How do you get a sick sim - do they just get sick for no reason?  or do they have to have low fitness first?  

I've been playing with the broke family, and all of a sudden all and sundry seem to just be wandering into the house and watching the TV or playing on the swing in the garden!  Keep having to insult them, gross them out and then ask them to leave - they don't seem to come back again then  

I've been a bit more adventurous recently and played with a few different families at the same time, and have moved one of the broke family out when he turned adult into his own batchelor pad.  He's in love with one of the pleasant girls - can't remember which one now - so going to play with him (ooo errr) later and get him to propose to her.  Last time she was around the Broke house though (before he moved out) she was chucking up everywhere, so think she may be ill.  On his relationship meter, he hates her father - soon to be his father in law if I have anything to do with it - and I expect the feeling is mutual   So this should be interesting!    I wonder if his new wife will die soon after they marry, seeing as she's already a bit sickly    

The only problem with switching between all the families all the time, is none of them are getting old enough to die - I haven't even had any reach old age yet  

Who ever thought death could be such fun!  

Haven't had a chance to play the game since Sat and I have withdrawal symptoms now, so MUST play tonight!  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Jayne - I don't know why they get colds - all her aspiration was full, she was in the 'Green' for feeling good - was fit, healthy.  Sob.  The illness just struck her down in the prime of her life.  Her poor daughters.  They don't even know yet!!     

I find that sometimes people just keep wandering into the houses, which is v. annoying!!  

Ohh, if your pleasant girl is being sick - could she be preg?  They are always sick the first day they are preg!  (if only it was that easy   )  Mary-Sue wasnt sick, she just kept coughing.  

I am obsessed with getting people to have loads of babies   Once they all grow up, the place will be chock-a-block!!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

No not pg unless she's been cheating on Beau Broke!  They have to get married before they can Woohoo!    Besides she was sick for 3 days that she visited - didn't let her in the house after that! and was sick about once every hour!  So, definitely not pg - yet!  I suppose I'll find out when I play with Beau Broke and her tonight and get them married.  Or perhaps I should play with her first and look and see what her relationships are like, as that might show me what her state of health and whether she's in love with someone other than Beau also.  Not sure what her aspiration is either - it may be trollop!  

I'm addicted with getting my Sims pg too    Every single one that grows up or is created gets given a family aspiration, with just the odd one here and there with knowledge and fortune aspirations.  The Romance aspiration is fun too, so long as you create a nice Sim - a grumpy Sim doesn't get a lot of Woohoo  

Go tell your dead sim's daughters about their mother's death ASAP as they will get inheritance!  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Did everyone stop playing      

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

Hi Jayne

Unfortunately yes but not through my choosing!!

Our laptop was really slow so DP decided to ask my Dad to have a look (God only knows why as I know more about PCs than my Dad!!). 

Anyway, yep you've guessed it - now the Sims won't load. Just says "cannot locate CD" when I try to load it. Think we need to reinstall XP from scratch.

Have been missing it but have to say I have soooo much more time in the evenings for other stuff now - makes me realise how much time I spent on the Sims!!!!

Happy simming you lucky ladies who still can!! 

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

I haven't played for over a week now either    

Hope you get your pooter fixed soon Nicky    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Leni

Hi girls,

I've not played for a few weeks, had a bad 2ww  and then went to the Lakes last week. Will be playing again VERY soon though coz I got the University expansion pack for Sims 2 for my birthday today. Woohoo! Can't wait to start playing, want to play it NOW but got family and friends coming round.

Will tell you what it's like....very excited 

Leni x


----------



## Marielou

Leni  - So sorry to hear you had another BFN   


I've been playing .... what really annoys me about the sims 2 is when they are low on one of thier needs - say, energy, and when you click on the bed for them to sleep, they stand around yelling and screaming at you for 30 min minutes!!  I always end up yelling back at the screen 'If you just went to bed, you wouldnt need to YELL!'   

My Sim's son had a baby boy the other day - so I called it Mark - so DH is reborn  

Leni - Let us know what the expansion pack is like - DH downloaded it for me   but I havent played it yet.

Marie xx


----------



## Leni

Marie, love the fact you yell at your Sims...I do too. I get so frustrated with them sometimes. Andy thinks it's really funny that I talk to them  The bed thing is the worst, I tell one of them to go to bed coz their energy is low and then another one comes in and turns the tv on..aaargh! I really should take the tv out of the bedroom, that would be the logical thing huh? 

By the way, congrats on your new Sim baby 

Leni x


----------



## Jayne

OMG Leni, do you actually let your Sims turn the TV on without you telling them too   I'm such a control freak that my Sims free will is turned off!!!!  That's one reason I don't like my Sims having visitors, because they just come in and always turn the noisy stuff on, like that computer game which screeches away! and I can't do anything about it, except get one of my sims to turn it off, but no point as the other sim usually just turns it back on again! I hate it as well when you tell them to do something and they say, 'not in the mood for that right now, maybe later'!  And that thing where they shout at you, really gets on my nerves too!

The Uni expansion pack hasn't really grabbed my interest yet. Probably will though once you start talking about it and what happens 

Was reading through a Sim website last night and apparently there's a picture in it that you can buy (not sure if it's Sims 2 or the Uni expansion pack - will have a look later and post) and when you click on the pic you can regenerate your Sims basic needs levels and add/subtract days from their life, etc. 
Just tried to have a quick look on the website, but can't find it now! Hope I didn't dream it 

This is the website, some interesting info on there and lots about the University expansion pack 

http://forums.worldsims.org/index.php?

Taking Jack to a party in a sec, but hoping to have a Sims play later on today  I have one Sim who was in love with another and going steady as teenagers, but he's now grown up, so their romance is on hold until I go and play her family and get her to grow up, and then hopefully they will get married  That's the aim of today anyway 

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

Feeling very envious reading your posts!!!

The IT guy at work suggesting reinstalling the Sims without uninstalling first (so I don't lose all my saves). Will try that soon.

Leni - really sorry to hear you had a BFN  

Nicky x


----------



## Jayne

Awwww Nicky, hope you manage to get all your houses and stuff back.  Personally though, I reckon it's a sign to go and buy Sims2    Go on, you know you want to    

My first ever Sims 2 couple had twins tonight!     And they were my first ever set of twins - with no cheat! (cos it doesn't work   ).  Only went back to play with that particular family because I need the teen to grow into adult, so she can rekindle her romance with Beau Broke who is all grown up now.  

I LOVE SIMS!  (sooooo sad!   ). 

Jayne x


----------



## nicky30

Congratulations Jayne!!!!

What have you called them??!


----------



## Leni

Woohoo  Congrats on the twins Jayne.

I played with the University Expansion pack last night, it's good, not explored it all yet. I've added 3 young blokes, the Slackers although they seem to be doing quite well at Uni, I didn't even use the money cheat...not like me at all! 

So anyway,thay have a major subject, assignments and term papers to do, like the homework in Sims 2 They can earn money by working, you just select where they want to work, cafeteria, coffee house etc and they can work for a couple of hours and then that's it, no set times to go to work and they never have to work there again if you don't want them to.

The more friends they get the more they can influence them to do things like play pranks etc. They can streak, try to join secret societies and join the Greek House, you know like alpha Omega etc, very American.

um, that's it for now. I'm going to play it for a couple of hours now...no longer, I've got to get up in the morning bright and early!

By the way, thanks for all your comments about my BFN, we're getting over it and hoping to go for FET in May.

Leni x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Wow, a whole load of Sims 2 addicts all in one place...I'm in heaven!

I'm new to Sims 2 (got it for Chrimbo! - never played Sims at all before) and I'm also new to the boards.

My first family I created - just a couple (who I stupidly named after me and DH) had twins...then the dad got sick and I couldn't make him better. He then died and turned into a green ghost...the mother had lots of woo-hoos with strange men who appeared briefly and then vanished again, then she went doolally and had a breakdown - the weird psychatrist person appeared from the air...

Then the social worker arrived and took the twins away and then the mum died of a broken heart I think.

Such fun... 

BTW, who is the strange bloke Korey - he's bald I think. He turned up, charmed the mum, married her then one day just vanished...he's a villain!

Hope you don't mind me posting ppl


----------



## Jayne

LMAO Snorkmaiden    OMG!  You've had more go on with your one family than I have in my months and months of gaming with loads of families!    Look after your Sims you naughty girl!     

Leni - Uni add on sounds like good fun.  Might get it in a few months.  Just have so much I want to do yet with my ordinary Sims game - can't get distracted!    Really, really wish they'd bring out a pets expansion pack.  
Have named the twins Jack and Ben, which is the first time I've ever named any of my Sims after any of my family members or anyone I know.  Not sure why I did it.  Sort of wish I hadn't now, but am hoping to make them into something great - like the real life ones    

Going to have a play later tonight.  Didn't get much of a chance yesterday and it's still about 6 days until my teen becomes adult, so I can go and get her married.  Need to play with one of my other families too as one is an elder now - 65 days old - and am sure she'll pop off soon, so I'll have my first ever Sim death!  She's Brandy Broke - daughter of Betty and (somebody) Newbie from Sims 1  (sorry, useless with names today!    sure you know who I mean though   ).  

Found out on the Sims website also that Bella Goth is actually in the game somwhere - probably strangetown, but nobody has been able to find her yet.  Apparently EA Games have dropped strong hints that she's around somewhere though - all a conspiracy theory I reckon!    

Also found out why Mortimore Goth keeps coming into my houses and beating my Sims up for no apparent reason!  It's because they are using the telescope in the day, and when you use it in the day you are spying on your neighbours!  So, best to play chess for logic in the day and keep the telescope for the night.  Was about to go on a mission to kill Mortimore Goth because he was getting on my nerves.  One idea was to block him in some walls until he died    He can live now though, and I just won't spy on him anymore    

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

@ jayne, still thinking up ways to kill your sims off i see   and i bet you are bottling out last minute too  

i have been too busy to play on sims for a week or two   because once i get on sims i play for hours  so i haven't dared put it on. i've been painting my new kitchen ready to have the units fitted, wish it was as easy to decorate as on sims   new plaster just does not cover  

better go now ceiling is ready for yet another coat of paint  

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

Yep, Saphy, you got it!    Haven't had a single Sim death yet through either natural or unnatural causes    When my elder Sim goes though through natural causes, then I can't wait to meet 'death' and see if the hula girls come and get her.  Not sure who'll come really as she's been a bit of a tart since she got old   She's just had woohoo with the Oldie bloke, who is very happily married, but has an aspiration of romance, which basically is to woohoo with as many people as possible, so he was easy to get!    

Hope the decorating gets sorted soon, so you can get back to Sims!  Not got your priorities right have ya!   

  

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Jayne* - [quote author=Jayne

Really, really wish they'd bring out a pets expansion pack. 
Have named the twins Jack and Ben, which is the first time I've ever named any of my Sims after any of my family members or anyone I know. Not sure why I did it. Sort of wish I hadn't now, but am hoping to make them into something great - like the real life ones 

There is a pets expansion pack - I've seen it in ASDA...it's about £19.99 I think.

I regret naming my family after real ppl cos I felt awful when they died 

I'm off to get a fix now


----------



## Jayne

A pets expansion pack for Sims 2?  Thought it was just University, and that's the first expansion pack which came out recently, and they're planning another one, Nightlife or something.  If you're right and there is a pets expansion pack for Sims 2, I'm excited and getting it!  I think you might be thinking of Sims 1 though    

Had a play earlier today and had my very first Sims 2 couple ready to become elders, but with a green aspiration level - not good as I need them to live long elder lives to raise the twins they've just had!! plus at the same time, the twin toddlers were ready to become children and were only gold aspiration level.  Anyway, had to make the toddlers grow a day early, so the adults would get platinum aspiration, and then make them grow into elders a day early, as their wants were going to be too difficult to keep up their platinum level for another day.  Honestly they were all passing out everywhere at this point as they all needed sleep, food, etc.  Then, by the time I got them to all grow up, put a few with gold/platinum levels into the energy regenerators, and told the children to go to bed about 10 times - cause they kept falling asleep on the floor and then ignoring me every time I told them to go to bed.  

So, now have 2 elders, 2 teenagers - about to become adult in 2 days - and 2 children in the house.  Both of the teens are moving out when they become adult, as they have love interests elsewhere and need to get married - downloaded a fab house from the Sims website the other day too, which I'm going to move one of the couples into - and then hopefully the elders will live long enough to see the children through childhood, teens and then adulthood.  Wonder what happens if they don't!  Perhaps I should leave one of the other kids in the house once they become adult just in case.  Don't want the social worker coming along and whisking them off because they're orphaned! 

Never played with so many people in one house before.  The house is also on 3 levels, so it gets quite challenging sometimes.  

Jayne x 

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Jayne - Ohhhh, yeah - it probably was Sims 1...d'oh!

Been playing all day today - rebuilt a house and got it looking ace. It's on three floors so lots of maintenance - can't really keep up with the housework and the gardening so I've hired a maid and gardener.


----------



## Jayne

Awwwww, I'm jealous.  Haven't played at all today    I want to play now, but have to go dry my hair (which I washed about 3 hours ago and still have wrapped in a towel on my head   ).  

Love building the houses.  The house I'm playing in at the mo also is 3 storeys and I also have the maid and the gardener   

Has anyone built a basement yet? 

Think I'm going to have to play some families soon with the money cheat, but still get them off to work and build their careers, as apparently there are lots of fantastic career rewards that you can get to use, with different ones for different careers.  Had 2 of my sims quite high up the law enforcement career ladder at one point, but discovered the money cheat and so they resigned    

Still no deaths!    

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Jayne said:


> A pets expansion pack for Sims 2? Thought it was just University, and that's the first expansion pack which came out recently, and they're planning another one, Nightlife or something. If you're right and there is a pets expansion pack for Sims 2, I'm excited and getting it! I think you might be thinking of Sims 1 though
> 
> Had a play earlier today and had my very first Sims 2 couple ready to become elders, but with a green aspiration level - not good as I need them to live long elder lives to raise the twins they've just had!! plus at the same time, the twin toddlers were ready to become children and were only gold aspiration level. Anyway, had to make the toddlers grow a day early, so the adults would get platinum aspiration, and then make them grow into elders a day early, as their wants were going to be too difficult to keep up their platinum level for another day. Honestly they were all passing out everywhere at this point as they all needed sleep, food, etc. Then, by the time I got them to all grow up, put a few with gold/platinum levels into the energy regenerators, and told the children to go to bed about 10 times - cause they kept falling asleep on the floor and then ignoring me every time I told them to go to bed.
> 
> So, now have 2 elders, 2 teenagers - about to become adult in 2 days - and 2 children in the house. Both of the teens are moving out when they become adult, as they have love interests elsewhere and need to get married - downloaded a fab house from the Sims website the other day too, which I'm going to move one of the couples into - and then hopefully the elders will live long enough to see the children through childhood, teens and then adulthood. Wonder what happens if they don't! Perhaps I should leave one of the other kids in the house once they become adult just in case. Don't want the social worker coming along and whisking them off because they're orphaned!
> 
> Never played with so many people in one house before. The house is also on 3 levels, so it gets quite challenging sometimes.
> 
> Jayne x
> 
> Jayne x


Woaaa!!! Jayne....that sounds harder work then Jack & Ben together    I'm worn out just reading that post   but you do make me laugh !


----------



## Jayne

Awwwww Amanda, it's still not out on playstation 2 yet is it    Shame, you're missing all the fun!    Now get back to your noughts and crosses!  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat

Jayne.....cheeky moo !!    actually we play snap in our house for a full nights total entertainment...you can't beat it


----------



## Jayne




----------



## Snorkmaiden

> have to go dry my hair (which I washed about 3 hours ago and still have wrapped in a towel on my head ).


Sounds like me! 

I made myself feel ill yesterday playing Sims2 - played for nearly the whole day I think...well it was raining and there was nothing else to do! 

I've kicked out Lusty Lover Korey and his bit of fluff, also the boring old Mary-Sue Pleasant.. just got Daniel in there yearning after Kaylynn...who's got the hots for Don Goth. She's just given birth to Daniel's lovechild though, so it's gonna be a while til she gets any woo-hoos!!


----------



## saphy75

all this sims talk is making me jealous  i still haven't been able to find the time to play   i would try to get a couple of hours in this afternoon, but we have a social worker coming to check through our CRB checks tomorrow and i feel the need to scrub everything that stays still long enough   

happy playing

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

Saphy - Good luck for tomorrow   

I played a bit over Easter and now have my teen girl all grown up and married to Beau Broke.  Only problem is, that I married them in my First Family house and so now their surnames are First as opposed to Broke    Should've really got her to go to his place and got him to propose, as opposed to the other way around.  Was then going to move them into a posh mansion that I downloaded from the net, but changed my mind.  Then was going to move them back into the First family home where the girl was born, but again, changed my mind, as am going to put the son (who was adopted) into that house instead.  So my married couple now have a lovely adapted house that was already prebuilt in the game.  Spent ages yesterday decorating it.  Oh, and she's pg too    They moved in, went straight to bed, wooohooed 3 times (with an jum in the needs regenerator after the first 2 woohoooes) and    The thing is, she has a knowledge aspiration, so want to send her out to work, but he has a family aspiration, so thought I'd let them do the baby thing first, and then get her a job and career (so I can try out some of the career rewards) whilst he becomes a house husband   

Have 6 elders now, but not playing any of them at the moment.  Suppose I should though if I want one to pop off   

Marie - You know one of your Sims got a cold and died, and you said her body skills were maxed, was her fitness level also maxed.  Because I only realised the other day, that even if you max out the body skill count, the fitness level still drops if you don't exercise them.  Although I suppose you can see they're losing fitness as they get fatter, so you probably did realise that - just wanted to check though, in case that's why your sim got ill and died.  

Hope Marie and Mark Sims are living happy lives now they've been reborn - or is it just Mark that's been rebon?  Can't remember now    

Happy Simming   

Jayne x


----------



## Clare the minx

Heres a cheat for sims 2 to get you 100,000 sims bucks,bring up the cheats menu by pressing CTL+Shift+C and type in WARIGANOSAH then press enter.Hey presto Billionaire Sim! Not had the game long but it is just so addicitive, you carn't stop!


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Clare.  I have the 'Motherlode' Cheat which I think gives 50,000 simoleons a time.  Couldn't live without it!  But have started using it alongside putting my sims back into employment, as there are other things - like rewards - that open up in the game, only if you follow the career path and get your sims a job!  

It is really addictive isn't it.  I can play for hours and not even notice the time.  Then I come on here and never go to bed!    

Saw my first ghost today!    Played the goth mansion and they have some tombstones in the garden, which produced some fab ghosts - very funny!  Mortimore got scared a few times    Also married Cassandra off to someone that she probably shouldn't have married - because the first one turned her down and the psychiatrist appeared because she started acting like a chicken!    The married Mortimore off to - can't remember her name now, Dani I think it is - and so she's now 2 days pg.  Cassandra and her hubby have moved out.  Think I'll play this family until Mortimore dies, and then go back to the ones I've created.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi all, 
i posted a while ago about the sims legacy challenge?
anyways i have given up on it for a while and seeing as the first expansion pack is out and loaded on my PC, well ive been playing that!
glad everyone is enjoying the sims 2, has anyone else got the sims 2 University?i got the Prima guide for my birthday there is a few helpfull hints in there,
i just thought i'd say hi again and i promise to check back her more frequently! whens the best time to say hi to you all??
happy simming
Dizzi


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi  

I haven't got Sims Uni yet, don't really fancy it.  Waiting for an expansion pack to come out that really grabs me, as it's going to take up space on the PC, so not getting them all.  Besides, I'm having fun at the moment just playing the regular Sims 2    Just finished playing now in fact!    

Had my first ever Sim death tonight, and that includes from when I played Sims 1 too.  It was Mortimore Goth.  Grim reaper came for him (was hoping it'd be the Hula Girls as dying to see them   ), and it was a bit chilling!  Anyway, he's gone and his bereaved wife has married a real hunk!   

Trying to keep them all in jobs at the moment, but still using the money cheat    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Wow, I haventposted here in sooooo long!!  
But .... I have been playing   

One of my sims - Molly, and her hubby, both have a family aspiration.  They have 1 child, twin toddlers, and she is due to have another baby like NOW.   They're at it llike rabbits!  Thing is, she's so tired, she sleeps all day, only getting up to wee and eat, and the poor DH is looking after the twins by himself!    I wonder if twins are like that in real life?!     (I expect they're harder, and don't play with toys for hours on end so daddy can have a shower!)

Jayne - That elder who died when all her needs were maxed, she was also good on fitness as well.  Everyday, I make sure that the sims do at least 1 things, like excercise, study, logic etc.  She was the middle fitness?!  I've ad a few sims get colds - it just comes out of the blue  - and when 1 sim gets it, the rest of the household usually gets it too! It does say to leave them in bed, or they will get worse, but she went to work   only for 3 hours, though!  She then went to bed for 8 hours, and she woke up and died!  I guess she was just too old to cope with it, poor bugger.   

I'm going to read through all the posts now, see what everyones been up to.

Marie xx


----------



## Leni

Marielou, can't believe we didn't get to natter about Sims at Cranage!!

I've been playing again, have got the Uni add on too. 2 of my oldies have died and are haunting the 3 girls that I moved into there house! Was most disappointed that the hula girls didn't come though, just death and his scythe  One of the girls aspiration is to have 20 loves at the same time, very difficult as she doesn't get on with many people so I am busy creating new people to inhabit Pleasantview, with the same aspiration as her. at the moment she has 2 female lovers and one male lover....way to go girl!  What a nightmare.

I've also built my first communtiy lot. Not used it much yet, I find the community lots a real pain, they run really slow and the Sims get tired there quickly without really doing much. All they want to do is play on the swings! 

Errrmm, so yeah, I'm off to create some weird looking Sims, want to see how the genetics thing will continue down the family line. Might do that in Strange Town, not played there for a bit.

Jayne there is a new Nightlife Expansion back coming out here later this year.

Leni x


----------



## Jayne

Leni - Yeah, I heard about the new nightlife EP.  Not sure I fancy that either!    Fussy so and so I am    Hanging out for something like Sims Deluxe - so there are more objects and decor stuff to use - and also for something like a pet EP.  Not sure when Maxis will ever get around to creating something like that, but no doubt they will eventually and that's the sort of thing I'm after    

What sort of expansion packs do people fancy having?  

I got the Sims 1 holiday EP, and that was the only one I had, and wasn't really that impressed    Proabably why I'm now put off the Sims 2 EP's.  

I also fancy a weather EP    Although am sure I need to play this sort of thing on a games console rather than PC as m PC is pretty low spec, and so I need to keep all the gaming graphics low at the moment - can't have shadows or anything on - as it makes running soooooo sloooooow it's a nightmare!  If they brought Sims 2 out on PS2, think I'd just ditch the PC game and restart it all on that.  

Leni - I don't like the community lots much either.  Usually just go there to buy a magazine to up my Sims interests, but that's about it.  Since the money cheat, I don't even bother with food deliveries now, just buy a new fridge!  

Don Lothario - the Sim that's just married Mortimore's widow  (Dina) also has a romance aspiration, and has 2 other bits on the side at the moment.  Thankfully, so far he's only wanted woohoo either in the bed or the jacuzi, but he wants it in a public place too, so we will have to go to the community lot soon    It's a bit of a nightmare aspiration to play!!!!  Fun though!  

It was so funny when Mortimore died, as Dina didn't grieve at all, and Don was on the phone about 3 hours after he died, and so she asked him around, but he went straight to Mortimore's grave, and as the baby was due to wake, I had to get Dina to make out with him, propose engagement and marriage to him (it was easy as she already had a love interest in him before she married Mortimore, so scores were already around 70) over Mortimore's grave!     Haven't seen him come to haunt yet, but bet he does!    

Oh, and before Mortimore died, he and Dina had a little girl, and guess what I called her?  BELLA!  So Bella Goth lives on!!!!    

Marie - Can't wait until one of my Sims gets a cold now!    Haven't had any illness yet. 

Your poor tired out Sim, permanently pg!    Hope you've got a nanny in to help the hubby out!    

Oooo, think I might just have to go and have another play in a minute    Best go peg the washing out first though otherwise it will still be in the machine tomorrow once I get started on Sims    

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Ooh, *Leni, * building community lots sounds fun. I've only just got into building, but since I have I've been to most houses in Pleasantview, done the motherlode cheat code a few times and redesigned them to my liking ITA about the Sims getting really tired quickly at the community lots, but I do like the fact that you can get them to do a public woohoo in the changing cubicles...Don Lothario and Dina Caliente get about 4 public woohoos in each time I send them there 

*Jayne* - I'm not really bothered about any expansion packs yet...I thought about buying the uni pack the other day in PC World but in the end I just bought the official guide book for main Sims 2. I love the new fridge idea instead of ordering groceries, it's such a pain isn't it? I also get new bathroom furniture when they get dirty, cos I find it dull watching Sims mop up and clean, lol 

I've decided that I'm going to create some new Sims and name them after some of my students - the horrid ones who are swines...that way I can vent my frustrations on them when I've had a rough day at school, *evil laugh* I killed off Cassandra Goth the other day cos she was getting in the way of Don Lothario and Kaylynn - so I put her in the pool and took the steps away, mwah ha ha ha 

I had one of my Sims electrocute himself whilst repairing the stereo - the grim reaper appeared to collect him but Don Lothario pleaded for his life so the grim reaper spared him. It was so funny cos when he was being electrocuted all his bones showed up and then all his hair stood on end with smoke coming from it.

Does anyone know the cheatcode so that you can delete the mailbox and so stop getting bills? I'm sick of the repoman visiting cos I always forget to pay the bills...


----------



## Leni

Snorkmaiden said:


> I killed off Cassandra Goth the other day cos she was getting in the way of Don Lothario and Kaylynn - so I put her in the pool and took the steps away, mwah ha ha ha


LOL Janine, I love this idea...sooo funny, you evil woman you!   

Off to play now for a bit.

Leni x


----------



## Jayne

Ohhhh, that's so   killing Cassandra Goth!     I've just got her pg - well, not presonally you understand!    

I also have Don and Dina married, but of course, Dina married Mortimore first and had baby Bella Goth    Going to take Don and Dina to a public lot tonight for some woohoo in a changing room    

Yeah, one of my sims electrocuted herself whilst fixing the coffee machine.  Didn't die though, which was good as she was one of the first sims I ever created, and I want her to live a full life.  She's currently an elder.  

Never seen the repo man yet - I'm good with bills! (smug smile!)     

Ohhhhh, just thought of something.  In Sims1, I used to always get a call saying, 'they're coming soon, you might want to think twice about answering the door' or something like that.  Anyone got any idea what that was all about, because no one ever came and nothing out of the ordinary every ahppened.  The bills were always paid, so it wasn't the repo man.  Always wondered what that was.  Anyone know? 

Was looking in the shops today to see what games consoles Sims 2 is out on, but couldn't find it on anything except PC.  Does anyone else play Sims 2 on a console, and if so, what's it out on?  I know it's not on PS2 yet, which is a shame.  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Oh well, will have to just keep plodding away on my PC    It goes so slow with gaming sometimes.  Works fine otherwise.  Would also like to be able to use all the graphics, but can't turn any of them on.  

Thanks Gwen  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Leni and Jayne - I'm not a big fan of the community plots, either.  I only ever used them in Sims1 for a holiday or to buy a pet     I find them slow, too, and a few times, I've bought new clothes for my sims, only to get home, and they're not in the wardrobe - very frustrating!  

I'm going away Thurs-Sunday and I don't know what I'll do without my fix of the Sims.  Thought about cancelling, but its my Mum's birthday - plus, I'm dangerously close to being a saddo   

You can get the Urbz Sims on the Nintendo DS if you've got it - Mark bought one in March when they came out, but I've yet to persuade him to get the Sims.   Meanie! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Defragmented my computer the other day and went to the community lot tonight to get some magazines - just make one trip per household for magazines and games to increase interest and fun - and it ran okay.  Takes about 3-4 mins to load each lot and also to get there and get home, but whilst on the lot it ran fine, and the magazines and games were then when my sim got home.  Marie, I've had that before where I've bought stuff too and it's not been there when the Sim got home   

Only problem with the defrag was that it said it couldn't defrag the games - well, only have 3 on the PC:  Sims 2, Bob the Builder and Enjy Benjy!!!!   Promise the latter 2 are for Jack!!!  Wonder how you defrag games as I'm sure that would help.  Any ideas? 

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Jayne*


> In Sims1, I used to always get a call saying, 'they're coming soon, you might want to think twice about answering the door' or something like that. Anyone got any idea what that was all about, because no one ever came and nothing out of the ordinary every ahppened. The bills were always paid, so it wasn't the repo man. Always wondered what that was. Anyone know?


 That's really quite sinister...*shudder* 
It'd be good if Sims2 was out on PS2 - for one it'd be a lot comfier sitting on the sofa rather than this back-breaking chair, but as my hubby is hooked on Grand Theft Auto San Andreas at the moment, I wouldn't get a look in! 

Marielou


> I'm going away Thurs-Sunday and I don't know what I'll do without my fix of the Sims. Thought about cancelling, but its my Mum's birthday - plus, I'm dangerously close to being a saddo


 LOL, maybe we should start up a self help therapy group...'Hello, my name's Marie and I'm a Sims2 addict - I'm here because it's taking over my life...I need help!' *clap clap clap clap*... (Off Topic: BTW, Marie do you post on babyworld? If it's you, I think I've read your online diary there)

*Leni* - I visited the link to the Diva Pleasures site. Do you make all those yummy looking soaps? They are soo gorgeous! May have to treat myself to some 

Rightio, off to make Kaylynn deliriously happy before she becomes an Elder...Ciao folks!!!


----------



## Jayne

New Sims Home   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Cor, we only need a new home don't we! Who'd ever have thought it!   How much can we  about Sims! 

This way ladies (and gentlemen if you care to join us!) 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27163.msg316188#msg316188

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Hello people.
I am Marie, and I'm addicted to the Sims 2. 

 



> Off Topic: BTW, Marie do you post on babyworld? If it's you, I think I've read your online diary there)


Jannine - Yes, I do have a diary on babyworld - I think I'm going for worlds longest diary at the moment, its been 2 years of writing in there now. Very intresting reading back, though. Do you have a diary on there too?

Jayne - I used to get those sinister calls in the Sims 1 as well - and no, nothing happened!! I've never had them in the Sims2, so maybe they just thought it was silly and stopped it? 

I've got the wholllleeee day to myself today .... so I might just have to spend a good few hours playing with the Sims. 

Oh, and Jayne - I bet Bob the builder is for you, really  

Marie xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Marie * - Yep, I do keep a diary there. 'JLS: TTC with Male Factor Infertility' (I think...although i haven't posted for few weeks! Mind's a bit vague right now...) Mine is of epic proportions too...I can't wait to start a proper pregnancy diary...

Off to refill my coffee cup (decaff of course!) and feed some screaming Sims brats


----------



## Leni

Well I made 2 more families, hoping to get the two teens together...not sure that is going to work but now they are at college. But there's a bug in the program and the poor bloke student can't go to sleep in his room. There is furniture in there but I can't see it or click on it, when I tell him to move round the room he keeps shaking his head and saying there is a bed or a wardrobe in the way, but I can't click on them so he will sleep in the bed...aaargh!  So the poor lad spent most of the night sleeping on a couch in the common room!

I also played with the Smith family in Strangetown, very funny and very unusual, if you haven't got to them yet I suggest you do....all will be revealed 

Guess I should stand up too, I am Leni and I am addicted to Sims 2, even if it does drive me insane at times 

Janine, yep, I make the soaps, I'm currently working on a new site and a new range of soaps. Waiting for a delivery of ingredients. Feel free to mail or IM me and I'll send you a list of what I have currently got in stock. 10% discount for FF members.

Leni x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi my name is Dizzi and i am addicted to the sims 2

Dizzi
XX


----------



## Leni

Ooops, it's not the Smith family, it's the one with Vidcund, Pascal and Lazlo in it. Anyway, it's good. 

I'm going to try and put some pics of my Sims and their house up on my Blog soon. Once I work out how to, that is 

By the way, does anyone else find it really difficult to make ugly looking Sims? I just can't bring myself to do it, although I have made some fat ones! 

Leni x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I have made a fair few fat Sims, but even then they're not fat enough - I think some morbidly obese Sims would be fun...

I tried to make some ugly Sims yesterday - but they ended up looking okay despite my best efforts. I wish you could give them warts and bucked teeth and stuff, that would be cool!


----------



## Jayne

Leni -    I went straight and had a look at the Smith family yesterday after I read your post, and played them for about 20 mins before giving up because nothing unusual happened!  Now I have to go do the same with the other family and probably won't get a chance until the weekend now!!!       

I can't make ugly sims either   

Jayne x 

PS - My name is Jayne and I'm sort of addicted to Sims 2, but am not ready to admit it yet!!!!    (have to say that because if you admit it, it means you're ready for recovery and I don't want to recover!!!   ).


----------



## Leni

Aw Jayne, sorry matey  But it will be worth it. Too funny for words!

Leni x


----------



## Bekie

I thought i'd just sneak in here as i loooooove the Sims, i have thesims2 and have just brought university  You cant keep me off it 

Just thought i'd show a picture too

Never run with scissors!!!!!!!










Bekie


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi becki i saw the sissors on the sims site coulnt work out what there for!!
tell me more!
thanks Dizzi
ps how did you get your picture into your post


----------



## Bekie

Hi Dizzi!

The scissors are just there to increase fun, all you do is download them and place them in the house and any adult/elder and possibly teen can run with them, you just have to click on them and choose "run with" and they do, running all over the house its soooooo funny to watch but my sim just happened to run into a wall with them and died!!!! Her husband pleaded with the Reaper though and he brought her back 

To get the picture i paused the game and used the camera button to take a picture, then went to my documents/ea games/the sims2/storytelling and found the picture, i then uploaded it to www.photobucket.com which is free and easy enough to use and it gives you the code for this board you need the [ IMG ] tags and then just pasted the code into the reply box and it appears!!!!!

I have so many funny pictures, but i just felt the need to share that one!!!!!


----------



## Jayne

Bekie - I got the running with scissors game the other day too    Always on the look out on the Sims website for new downloads.  I only let my Sim run for a few seconds though, as I knew he'd end up dying or something!  I think the Grim Reaper is soooo spooky.  

Hey, perhaps we should all upload some pics on here of our houses and stuff that we've created - don't go mad though, or Tony might keel over!    It's easier for me though as I can upload directly, but you mere mortals will have to find another way to do it!     Would love to see some of the houses some of you have built though  

I've only taken 1 pic so far, and that is of my very first 2 sims I created in Sims2 when they became elders.  Should've done it before, but forgot!  

I'm having Sims withdrawal symptoms now.  Haven't played since Monday properly - only had about an hour on there on Tuesday.  Might see if I can have a play tonight    Need to find out what Leni's on about    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks beckie WATCH THIS SPACE!
Dizzi


----------



## Jayne

Bummer!  I lost 2 sims    By lost, I don't mean died either, I just lost them!!!    It was the Oldie pair.  Was going to play them until they died, but took them to a community lot so he could have public woohoo and raise his aspiration meter a bit - so to speak!   and anyway, when they were in the taxi on the way home, I accidentally knocked the windows key on my keyboard, which brought me out of the game.  When I went back into it all, I imagined I'd just lose what hadn't been saved, but nope - their house was empty, up for sale and they've been wiped from the memories and relationships of all other Sims!    So disappointed as he was having a fab affair with Brandi Broke!  Oh well.  

Have changed my mind now, and am into the community lots.  Have downloaded lots of outfits from the Sims exchange and keep sending my sims shopping for new wardrobes.  They spend most of their days at the moment, planning outfits and getting changed    With each sim having about 20 different choices at the moment.  

Have been out most of today, so hoping to have a little play tonight   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

PS - I have 3 wants now for an expansion pack: 

1 - Pets 

2 - Fashion and accessories    Sims need handbags and more shoes for sure!  

3.  More objects.


----------



## Marielou

Oooh yes, I'm with you Jayne in the handbags and fashion assessories!    

One thing that bugging me with the Sims at the moment - The Nanny!  
Why can't you book her to look after the kids when the parents are at work, but at different times?  For example, one family have a baby - she works 9-3pm, he works 2-9pm.  So, they need a Nanny 1-3pm, but you have to just book her 'for now' instead of track scheduele, and then follow her around the house for a sim hour, to get her to leave!    It does my head in! 

I am a download virgin - I downladed the game   so don't know if I can downlaod objcts as well to add to it?  This is what comes from being naughty     Love the scissors game, though!  

Jayne - your poor sims.   My Oldeis are long dead now - the woman keeps on haunting people   

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - That nanny thing is a right pain! The schedule only follows the person who actually books it.

You might be able to download some stuff. Have a go and see 

What generation of Sims are you on now? I've just had a third generation from my original sims I created, but still have lots of first and second generations around. I haven't even played a lot of the original families in the game - ie. the Pleasants. Mainly because their aspirations are too complicated 

I'm really into a website at the moment which gives loads of good hints and tips. It seems pretty well run too. I've not posted there yet, but have been reading for a couple of months. Take a peek if you get a chance, but be warned you could be reading for hours 

http://forums.worldsims.org/index.php?

Found out the other day that there are movies when people have their first kiss, first woohoo, etc. Bit like when a Sim goes into labour, but apparently you need a pretty powerful computer to see them, which I don't have  Makes me wonder what else I'm missing out on. I know I already have lots of stuff turned off because my PC won't take it. So wish Sims 2 was available on a console, but it's not  I'm sure there's so much more to this game, you just need a top of the range PC to see it!!!

Oh, also read that Sims can get killed by a space ship or meteorite crashing on them if they cloud watch for too long  and that they can get diseases which wipe out whole towns! Nightmare! The game is fairly buggy too - even with the patch - but we probably already know that 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Spooky Dillows!  After posting earlier today about wanting TS2 to come out on console the EA Games Website has announced that it will be in the Autumn    Right, have to start saving now for a new games console, as only have PS1    

Will be gutting to ditch all the stuff I do on the PC - particularly as it'll be even more advanced by the Autumn, but it'll be worth it for the enhanced game play    

Saying that, I was sad to see all my Sims 1 stuff go, but I got over it fast once I realised how brilliant Sims 2 is, so no doubt it'll be the same when I move to PS2    

Think I might go and have a play for an hour now   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Hey, Amanda, you can start playing in the Autumn!  Mind you, we'll probably all be bored with it by then, so you'll be on your own!  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Okay, forget all the above about how fab it will be to have TS2 on console, because have just been reading sites and it seems that most console's including PS2 (which is what I was going to get) won't play TS2 as well as the PC version because they have graphic limitations, and it's likely the console version will be a watered down version of the PC game.  So, it seems the only way to get a really fantastic Sims 2 game experience is to have a super dooper, top of the range, mega powerful PC!!  I don't have one of those!    Glad I found out though, as I'd have forked out for a console and game and probably have been disappointed.  Think I'll just plod on with my less than perfect PC version.  It's good enough really.  Would just like to see the game in all it's glory.  Maybe one day when I win the lottery and get to buy a top of the range PC    

Right, will stop prattling on about this now!    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Hmmm what about putting the money you would have put aside for the PS2 and game, and getting a new PC?  Ok, so thats probably going to turn out really expensive .... ok stratch that idea     

The movies that they play on the First Kiss/Woohoo/Labour are cool, but boring after the first few    so you're really not missing out on much! 

I've got The Urbz on the DS, and its good .... but not S2.   

Oh, we had a new arrival today in my sims game ... baby Connor!   who is Sim Marie's Grandson (her 6th Grandchild!)  
I'm on my 3rd generation of Sims, but the oldest 3rd generation are teenagers now, so not long until I've got a 4th generation  

Marie xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Aargh, I've had internet probs at home and haven't been able to get online - having major withdrawal symptoms! Had to come into my hubby's work tonight (in my slippers!) just to look on here and post. Having said that though, I've had lots of time to play with my SIMS!!! Been up to my eyeballs changing dirty nappies though...

Jayne - Oh no, what a pain that you lost two of your elders. I hate it when that happens. It makes it seem like all your hard work was for nowt doesn't it?? I 'lost' a family too last week - well, actually I've still got them but whenever I go into their home it just freezes up the whole game and I have no idea why. Everything stops responding, so I've just dumped the lot of them in the bin for now. RE the movies thing for first kisses/woohoos etc - they are quite funny! Especially the woohoo - they do this really cheesy look at each other and sort of bare their teeth and mock growl before diving under the duvet....it's sooo silly. 

Marie - ITA about the nanny. It gets on my wick. Have you ever hired the maid? If you have a fish tank in your house then all she'll do is clean the inside of the tank....wtf?

I saw the 'runs with scissors' thingy on the website - but I was at work so couldn't download it. When my internet connection is fixed at home I might download some stuff. I had to have a giggle at some of the SIMS that ppl had created...made me realise just how geeky the whole game can be. I don't think I'm at that stage yet - at least I hope not, lol!!

Cos I lost the family that I'd been working on I decided to create a new couple and get them to adopt the two kids who were taken by social services from my first ever family. Well, so far so good. I made the bloke ultra house-proud and the woman a high-flyer so they're reaping the aspiration points something rotten. I've found that the money aspiration is one of the easiest to fulfil cos you can just buy stuff while they're asleep. Anything which requires lots of SIM interaction to fulfil an aspiration is such hard work. I have a teenager with a romance aspiration - she's gonna hit rock bottom soon cos she hasn't even got any mates, let alone a boyfriend, and I can't get her to do anything, stroppy cow she is!

Ho hum, that's all for now.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

HI Jayne you say your PC is to old to see the a lot of the stuff on the Sims 2,
you don't necessarily need a new PC just upgrade the one you've got, with more memory and a faster processor and update the graphics card should be about the same cost if not less of a PS2 and game, they should just slot into the tower youve already got.
try the little PC shops not the big PC world type, and shop around. some even do finance!
i had a PS2 for my birthday with the Sims bustin out, Cr*p i only played it a few times
i love the PC version of the Sims, so in preparation for the Sims 2 we upgraded our PC, i am probably going to upgrade again for the new nightlife exp as this is beginning to run a bit slow and i am inpatient!  
i have the uni exp and it makes a big difference to the games playability, i even finaly understand the Americans school system of Freshman, Sophomore etc!
i just dont play much at the mo cause i'm always here and playing Mah jong !!!
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi - Nah, my PC's not old, just low spec, ie. one of those Tesco £599 packages    It's fine for surfing, but naff for gaming.  I'm a right dunce when it comes to computers though and upgrading.  Don't even know what you do.  Do you buy a new hard drive which is more powerful, or can you upgrade the one you already have?

I only worked out how to defrag my PC the other week    Problem is it won't defrag the games part, and I have no idea how to do this. Probably somethign to do with the virtual memory, but that's all just too confusing for me!  Sure the game would run better if I could defrag the games.  

This was why I was hoping a console game would be better, but now realise it won't.  After all, how would I download stuff for my sims on a console.  I'm a download addict at the moment, and got one of my sims to go clothes shopping last night where she spent almost 2 hours picking out outfits for her, her dh and new baby girl    

Snorkmaiden - LMAO at you having to go into your dh's work to get your PC fix    I'd be the same mind!    Hope your PC gets fixed soon.  

I agree about the romance aspiration being really hard to fulfill.  It's fine when they're married - particularly if you marry them to a knowledge Sim as more often than not they can cheat on their spouse whils the spouse is gaining a skill point (not always though!).  Once they're married though you can at least do public, bed and hot tub woohoo's    

Sometimes it's fun to have a sim hit rock bottom though when there's nothing you can do about it.  Some funny stuff happens in the game.  

I played loads last night and had dreams of the grim reaper!!!  

Marie - I've just had my third generation Sim baby in 2 families, and I'm loving the genetics thing now that the generations are going by.  It's nice in a way to see how that happens as opposed to creating your own perfect Sim.  One of my male sims is sooooo ugly!    He has a nice personality though    Will be interesting to see what his baby turns out like though.  He has a family aspiration, but I have yet to play him and get him married.  

Ohhh, I love the Sims!    Have decided now that I'm not missing out on the movies then    

Jayne x  (at work, but want to go home and play Sims!)


----------



## Jayne

Ha ha!  Have been doing a bit of asking about today and have found out how easy peasy it is to upgrade a PC and add more memory!    So, most people reakon around £100 for the extra memory for me to run Sims2 better - do you agree?  and seeing as it's my birthday in 7 days time   I think I know what to ask for as a pressie!    Going to get all the technical detaila about my PC tonight from the manual and then pop into PC world tomorrow and ask them about it.  May even be worth looking at a local PC shop to see if they can do it cheaper - do you think? 

Anyway, watch this space as I could soon have Sims2 running like clockwork    I'm excited!  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

jayne re pc upgrade,
i'm not sure about the costs and what it really involves so i will ask dh tonight for you, but your right to shop around. and as a birthday pressie it will enhance your sim time thus making you happier!
your ugly sim sounds fun, i have recreated most of our families and friends, thats quite fun, i also have a new neighbourhood where i am a teen and so is dh my parents have just broke up basicaly i am mirroring real life so the family tree part is correct! 
i love downloading too, where are you getting your downloads from?
i subscibe to the sims resource and the well dressed sims.
i am going to get my sim fix now before i cook t, then while eating tea i will watch charmed and ER then back on here and a chat online with my sil!

TTFN
Dizzi
xx
ps we need a sim emoticon !


----------



## Jayne

My PC has gone in to have a new graphics card installed today (early birthday pressie from dh - I work fast!   ).    Hopefully that'll do the trick    Still have loads of memory left, so the advice was that I didn't need to upgrade that yet, just the graphics card.  Fingers crossed they'll have it sorted either later today or sometime tomorrow.  Am in work at the mo, and already feel like I lost my best friend!  Will be strange not using the computer this evening if I don't get it back today.  Still, I'll get an early night!    

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi - I'm getting my downloads from the EA Games Website.  Also have got some from World Sims.  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Okay, I am now the proud owner of a fandabydozy, super dooper graphics card, which - so the bloke who fitted it in PC world assured me after testing out Sims 2 on it in the store - run Sims 2 and expansion packs like a dream with all the graphics options set to high    Can't tell you how happy I am!    How sad is that!  Haven't had chance to try it out yet as only got the PC back around 5.30 this evening, so will be playing tomorrow now   

The technical bloke in PC world said Sims 2 has been very good for sales apparently   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

JAYNE - that is just fantastic news you dont hang around do you!
Happy birthday! in advance as you wont be around here over the next week or so as you'll be to busy with your sims!!!! lol lol

seriously i'm glad you have been able to update your pc so easily and hopfully not to expensivly either.

i spent most of yesterday playing i'm trying to get married romance sims having affairs! 
i am also trying to build a community gym with pool etc, its the detailing that takes the time. both the sites i mentioned do freebies and are of good quality (tsr has a lower quality in some stuff - not all tho depends who the creater is)

How can i put a sims picture in a post?

Dizzi
XX


----------



## Marielou

Jayne-  Fab news! And you're a quick worker!   

I had a cunning plan for my 2ww .... last two times, I've sat on the sofa, too scared to move.  This time, I'm not doing that, I've decided to devote the next two weeks to the Sims2!     At least this way I won't get bored.  

Oh - my sim daughter had her 4th baby yesterday, so I called it Marie - hahaha I've risen from the dead!    I've already made another sim mark, so I migth make them meet up again, and marry.  Oh, scratch that, I'm going to have fun this time, and marry someone else   

Dizzi - I love the idea of the community plot with a pool - are they easy to build?  I'm great with new houese and doing family stuff (but I am quite rigid, I don't like them having affairs   ) but never done much community stuff. 

Snorkmaiden - I hate the romance aspiration as well! Its just so much hard work, getting them to love so many sims, then woo-hoo, then doing it in the public loos   I've gradually stopped using that one - my fave one is family aspiration, so they have lots of babies.  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

i dont know why i am liking the romance sims so much!  
i dont like playing popularity sims - i dont seem able to make enough friends to keep them from asp faliure, not like in real life!!!

family sims are my biggest group followed by knowledge, 

I created me and dh and my best friend in a family group, then clicked on the dummy symbol to make a child and had dh and sue create a child! then i deleted sue!!! so i had my DE baby with dh it took weeks to pluck up the courage to do it, make believe made real.

Building community lots is quite easy, go to build houses and choose an empty lot 3x4 is quite reasonable, then when it asks you to name the lot check the box for community and name it.
then enter the lot (it should be blue, residential is green) and build away ! 
or you can download lots from various websites try the sims rescource.
dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  I played last night and it was soooo fab!    I could see butterflies coming off the flowers, textures on the grass, shadows of the house, the sims, etc.  even the Sims walked with a much more real and smooth action.  It was sooo cool!    I even got to see my rainbows, surf and clouds when I went into Pleasantview    Also, could see reflections in mirrors, ripples on top of the pool and to top it all I was finally able to create a gorgeous stream with different depths to it which looks blue instead of the usually horrible browny red!  It's fab!  Can you tell I'm excited     

And nope, I never hang about on stuff once I set my mind to do it.  It wasn't that expensive either, so I'm well happy.  Didn't need to add any more memory to my PC, just a new graphics card    

Marie - I think that's a fantastic way to spend the 2ww    Good luck!      
I agree - go have fun with Sim Marie    
I've never re-created anybody I know or my family.  I did name a set of twins Jack and Ben once, but they don't look anything like my boys and I didn't like it, so not doing that again    

Dizzi - I like the idea of building a community gym    I've only used the regular lots that are there, and only use them to go and buy magazines to make the Sims interests the same for chatting purposes, and also to buy clothes - which I'm so into at the moment.  My sims spend hours in front of the wardrobes changing from this outfit to that outfit    I'm playing Casandra Goth at the mo and she's just had her first ickle bubby, so I've sent her shopping for some new clothes as I am sooooo sick of that black long dress!  She's not going to be goth anymore.  I've got rid of her glasses and changed her make up too, but she's keeping the ponytail hair    

As for putting pics in posts, I'm not sure how you can do it.  I can just upload mine.  Maybe you could email me yours if I IM you my email, and I'll put it in for you.  Only thing is we can't put loads and loads on the site, as it takes up so much space.  What I could do though is maybe put them in and then leave them for a day or so and delete them again.  I will ask Tony if it's okay and get back to you    Would love to see some pics of peoples games as we all play so differently.  It's amazing how personal the Sims game becomes, unlike any other sort of PC game.  You really can tailor it to your individual tastes, but it's nice to see what others are doing, so you can get some ideas rather than staying doing the same stuff. 

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

*Marie * - Hurrah for resurrecting Marie! And an excellent way to spend the 2ww imho.

*Jayne* - Yay for updating the puter and having more space/speed for Sims! Isn't it ace when you get to see all the cool things like rainbows and stuff?
*
Dizi * - Ooh, I think I might have a go at building a community gym - that's a grand idea.

I quite like playing the fortune aspiration as it's dead easy to fulfil the wants. The family aspiration is fun aswell - I just love getting all the Sim girls up the duff and watching them waddle about, lol.

I've just evicted all my second generation Sims so they can move into a new house, and I'm currently getting one of the adopted daughters to have an affair with her 'dad'&#8230;what a sicko eh?


----------



## Leni

Just wanted to wish you a Happy Birthday Jayne 
Hope you have a nice day.

Love Leni x


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Leni    Had a lovely day - have written all about it on my birthday thread   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Marie, how's the 2ww of Sims going?  Keeping you calm?    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Thinking of you Marie - wishing you heaps of luck and love...


----------



## Marielou

Awww thank you for thinking of me, girls    

The 2ww isnt going too badly, really.  Very very different to my IVF 2ww's - where I was a gibbering wreck, quite frankly!  I've had a few wobbles, but nothing major.  

The sims has helped! It should be marketed on here as a brilliant way of passing the 2ww - I fully recommend! 

I've got a few sims ready to die soon   Brandi Broke, and Dina Calinte.  Can't wait!  

Ok,do you all use all 3 of the areas, or stick to 1?  I still with Pleasentview - I've tried to get into the others, but just can't.  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie, I have Brandi Broke ready to pop off soon too, and also can't wait    Only thing is, I want to play another family first to get one of the girls to grow up to marry her son Miracle - don't ask why I picked that name, but you know when you first play her, she has a teenager and a toddler, and is just about to stick her head down the toilet to indicate she's pg - well, I called that baby Miracle.  What did you call him?  or did it turn out to be a girl in your game?  Got her to have an affair with Herb Oldie too, but I've lost him and his wife now in a taxi somewhere    

So, because I need to get one of my other Sims through childhood and into adulthood so she can marry Miracle Broke, I'm going to be stuck with Brandi for a while me thinks, and I want her gone.  Please let me know what sort of death you have for her.  Wonder if it'll be boring Grim Reaper.  

I have Dina Caliante currently married to one of the Lothario brothers - can't remember his name now, and they have a baby, Bella, who is Mortimore's daughter with Dina.  Oh, they lead such complicated lives  

I can't play any of the other areas either, and am still just playing Pleansantview.  

Off to have a little play now I think   

Glad the Sims is of some therapy to you during your 2ww.  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Oh dear, saddo alert.    I just went onto the sims to check what I called Brandi's sons, then decided to check all the other original sims out as well.     

Ok, so Brandi had 2 sons - Dustin and Beau?  I called the 3rd son, who was born after she suddenly started sicking up   Damian.  I figured he was the devils child    She then went on to adopt a baby boy (she was sad, I think she wanted a girl) and I called him Derren (after Derren Brown) 

Ok......
Cassandra Goth Married Don Lothario, and they had 6 kids   Fertile buggers!  
Kimberley, Natasha, Angie (adopted) , Robert, Troy (adopted) and Benjamin.

Dina Caliente married Mortimore Goth, and they had twin girls, Demi and Britney.  I thought Dina was trailer trash, so gave her kids trailer trash names   (oops, sorry if you know anyway called that   )  She then had a torrid affair with Don Lothario, and had an illigitimate daughter, Tayla.

Nina Caliente, against her wishes, married a guy I created.  They had a daughter, Tara, followed by Twins, Adam and Eva (original, no?!)  She had a breakdown when the twins were born  

Darren Dreamer married my Mum    and he already had dirk - she already had Lisa and Pete (my sister and her boyfriend in real life   )  anyway, they got hitched, and had Brady, Joshua and Sophie.  They're now both dead. (Darren and Linda) 

So.....that concludes the tale of my sims!
Has anyone found Bella Goth yet?  Apparently she's in the game somewhere ....

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

just reading about your sims make sme want to play! i will after ive looked in here at people!

i love playing pleasentveiw, i have moved out my families that mirror real people to a new neighbourhood just leaving my created familys and Brandi and her boys, cant remember what i have done with them as ive not played since MONDAY! i will check on her tonight and let you know! i deleted the other maxis families!!!

Marielou - glad the 2ww is going well for you, take care 

Jayne - glad your still enjoying your enhanced gameplay!! i love the name miracle, very cute.  
Dizzi
xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

I've dabbled briefly in Strangetown and Veronaville, but I am hooked on Pleasantview.

I have mainly been playing with families that I've created, but occassionally pop into the Broke house and fulfil a few wants. I called the new Broke baby Winston - I have no idea why, I just think it was the first name that came into my head. I got Brandi and Nina Caliente to fall in love too. 

Marie - Glad you're not going insane in the brain during your 2ww. I had Don Lothario marry Cassandra Goth too, but then I wanted him to marry someone else so I killed off Cassandra in the pool, mwah ha ha ha.

I was letting teenage Alexander Goth chat up Lilith Pleasant in the garden at night. Bad move; he was frightened by a ghost and collapsed from shock. Old Mortimer ran out to plead for his life to the Grim Reaper but alas and alack the bony old fella took him. I was well miffed...until I realised that I could reverse things by not saving the changes to the game. So, now Alexander is alive and well again and I'm making sure that he chats up Lilith inside the house.

My favourite Sim has to be Korey Jimitsakoul (or however you spell his last name). He's such a randy old man... I think I've made him woo-hoo with most of the laydeez in Pleasantville now. 

Off to play some more right now


----------



## Jayne

Double saddo alert - Marie, I loved reading all about what your original sims were up to    Snorkmaiden, yours too    Dizzi - get checking!    How could you delete the other families     They have character built into them you can never recreate  

Have any of you played with any of the career rewards yet?  
or are you all too busy using a money cheat to send your sims to work    I've just got the medical one for one of my sims, but not had a chance to try it out yet.  

Have been playing the goth mansion just recently and the ghosts are doing my head in!  Might have to sell some of the tombstones soon.  Mortimore died upstairs and he now floats around upstairs every night and is really getting on my nerves!    Can't bear to sell him on yet though   

Can't get a gardener to come to the Goth mansion either what with all the ghosts, and it's taking ages to keep the plants watered, hedges trimmed and weeds pulled - I hate those weeds that keep popping up. And the sims never water the bits you tell them to, they just go off and do other gardening stuff, so you lose track of what did and didn't get watered.  Ended up overwatering stuff then and all my plants died anyway    Might just concrete the whole garden!    

Snorkmaiden - Isn't Korey whatsisname one of the headmasters for the private school?  I haven't played him yet.  Just had him around to dinner to schmooze    

Marie - Apparently Bella Goth is in Strangetown somewhere, but I've yet to hear of anyone find her, and I have a feeling it's all a big hoax that Maxis put out.  Don't think she's really there.  Well, she is back in my game though of course, because Bella Goth is now the daughter of Mortimore and Dina    

Was reading yesterday that you can get male sims pg in strangetown, but think they  have to be alien males!    Going to have to venture into the other places soon, as there's bound to be some other stuff.  I'm just not bored with Pleasantville yet.  This game is never ending really isn't it.  

I just so wish Maxis would develop an expansion pack like sims 1 unleashed.  I want pets! 

Quick question for those of you with University.  Can you use the additional items that come with the expansion pack, back in the regular game, or are they only available when you play the EP?  

Happy simming peeps   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi Jayne
lots of the objects from sims uni are avalible in the regular game, such as the mp3 player and cell phone! pool table, gym equipment, guitar and drum kit!
as are a lot of the interactions that are new such as "hang out" & "pillow fight" 
you can also have a "sports party" if theres a tv somewhere on the lot!
add to that the new young adult life stage and new careers with new rewards, it makes the ep quite worthwhile imo.

as to my game well, Brandi has gone too! i looked everywhere, i have even deleted strangetown completely!

i have found some good downloads recently on the sims resource, new meshs for furniture and some hacked items from another site!

going to bed now, catch up again soon
hope everyone is ok.
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi - Ahhhh, now I didn't know that    Because one of my main wants is more objects, then I think I would've got university just for that.  Like the idea of the extra interactions too.  Hmmmmm, not sure what to do now.  Nightlife is due out soon.  Might just get that, but now I feel like I'm missing out on the Uni EP too    Oh, bum, there's just not enough hourse in the day to play them all is there    Well, at least not if you want some sort of life too!!!    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne - Your so right theres not enough hours to play, between reading emails from here checking the boards and the local fertility site and finding new downloads to install!
i have VERY little time for playing the sims, i am supposed to be doing my housework now  

i wouldnt be without the ep's, the uni ep has been really good to play unlike ep's for the sims 1 which was mainly new objects this give a life stage, when child becomes a teen they have the opotunity to go to college, if you get their grades up and use the phone they apply for scholaships! which fund each semester at college! there are 2 semesters each term and 4 terms in total. at the end which they leave (back to the neighbourhood bin) with a diploma to hang on the wall and are able to apply to the new jobs which sims that did not go to uni cant get.

i will be getting nightlife too!
in the sims 1 i never bothered with LL as i diddnt think i'd use the objects but after i had all the others i bought delux so i got LL and found a lot of the everyday objects were some of the best esp for new download bases. (am i making sense)

anyways ten mins before i do the housework,   back later.....
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Gosh, I love this thread!

*Jayne * - I've really tried with the career of one of my Sims and she got one career reward. She was on the Criminal Career Track and got a lying machine as a reward which is okay - it gives creativity skill points.

Yep it's true that the men in Strangetown can have babies. There's a character (Pascal? Can't remember the name) when you first open up the neighborhood, who is pg and at first I thought it was a very butch female, lol, until I discovered that men can be pg. I think you have to get them to stargaze with a telescope and then they get abducted by aliens and come back knocked up!

Last night I made the mistake of sending one of my Sims to the community lot when he had a cold...when he got back home he collapsed and died! I thought about not saving so that he came back to life but then I changed me mind cos he was so boooring. He had a family aspiration and was incredibly grumpy with no charisma so every female he interacted with ended up hating him, lol!

I'm very tempted to download the nightlife expansion pack but would prefer pets so I'm gonna wait a bit longer I think...


----------



## Jayne

Well, think I might just have to get Uni now, and nightlife and any other EP they make    Will just have to give up my whole life and dedicate it to playing Sims     Wish someone would pay me to do it! 

That is so funny about the men having babies.  Am going to have to go and play Strangetown now at some point.  Are the alien babies cute?  Bet they are.  Every single time one of my Sims have a baby - and they've had a lot I can tell you   - I go oooo, ahhhhh over it  

Haven't played for a few days and getting withdrawal symptoms now!  Might have to look on Ebay later to see if I can get a bargain Uni EP    

Jayne x  

PS - Talking of babies, I think Marielou got a BFP - 10 days post IUI and a 'faint line'!  Hmmmmm, sounds a bit good to me     So excited!


----------



## saphy75

great news about marie   

i've been on sims today  

i played the strange town one where pascal had a baby, it was sooooo funny    but i'm back to pleasantville now and i'm going to try to play with one family and over time and generations get all the career rewards coz i need to see what they all do  

pam xx


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Marie got a BFP?  OOOh, yay! Off to stalk her now and found out the news - I so hope this is it for her!

Jayne - I coo over the babies too. The alien babies are very cute - pale green with pointy ears and big eyes.


----------



## Jayne

Well, I did it!  I got University    Never fancied it really, but after hearing what Dizzi had to say about it, I was converted    Can't wait to play now! 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne - did u use your birthday money!

i am sure you will enjoy uni, so much more to learn!
i,m cooking t may play later, just checked emails
Dizzi


----------



## Jayne

Nah, not birthday money, but I did sell some stuff on Ebay this week, so used the profit from that to fund the Uni EP    I have installed it and made sure it's all working properly - which it is - but not played yet.  It looks fab though and I'm all excited now about priming some teens ready to send off there    Love some of the new objects too    

Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

awwwww jayne i'm sooooooo jealous now   i'm off to sell some stuff on ebay to pay for uni ep now (not to be out done)  

enjoy playing and let me know if it's worth it  

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

It's well worth it Saphy    I can tell that already an only played for a couple of hours last night.  Sent Alexander Goth off to uni.  He was 3 days away from becoming an adult anyway, so is now a young adult at uni studying philosophy    He got an orphans grant and a scholarship and is rich anyway, so is going to move into his own house soon    Not keen on the dorms!    Will have to play later again as so much to explore on there.  

You know I wasn't excited at all about getting this EP until the past few days or so, and now I have it, it's great.  Going to get them all now no matter what they are    It really brings a new dimension to the game, both whilst playing uni and whilst playing regular Sims 2.  Go sell some stuff and buy Uni!   

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Ooh, the uni EP is sounding more and more attractive...I might ask DH to buy me it as my anniversary pressy, heh heh heh 

Jayne - Philosophy is exactly the sort of thing you'd expect Alexander Goth to study isn't it?


----------



## saphy75

i'll have to wait a bit longer for the uni ep, i have just booked a holiday for september and want to save all my spare cash for spending money 
never mind i'm sure you lot will tell me all about it 

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

gwen said:


> hope you are all ok,and going outside once in a while....lol
> 
> gwen
> xx


  ummmmmm, sometimes! 

Had a fab play this afternoon, and spent ages building houses with all the funky new wallpaper, floor coverings and accessories - it's like something from an Austin Powers movie 

Didn't play much of Uni today, but played Nina Calliente for the first time, and just tested out all the new objects, like the exercise machine, drum kit, etc. Love the fountains for the garden too  There's over 150 new objects and it's great because you can play them in ordinary Sims 2 as well as whilst playing the Uni part  The Sims also get another bar - like the aspiration meter - which if they build up it means they can use xxxx amount of points from it to influence others to do what they want them too  They also act differently as well, in the way they move and talk to others. It's really enhanced. Loving it! 

Right, will stop banging on now about how fab University is  As I think you all probably have got the message now that I like it 

Nina Calliente is a right trollop! She has a romance aspiration and is certainly getting on with it - it's a case of one out the front door, whilst she's on the phone calling the next one around. She only stops to eat, sleep, shower and use the toilet!  So far she has 5 loves and they're all happy - probably because I downloaded her some saucy underwear  and she wolf whistles at the postman every morning  She did get caught the other day though by one of her other loves whilst she was just about to woohoo with a new one, and ended up getting slapped 

So, planning on keeping her alone in her new, funky done out house, getting lots of woohoo until she pops her clogs 

There was an urn there when I went to play her, which I turned into a tombstone and planted rose bushes around it, but the ghost was really aggressive, so the following morning I sold the tombstone for £60! 

Jayne x


----------



## alan

I'm no fan of the sims,but watching gwen trying to get to grips with it has been fun.. 

The expansions worth getting then?


----------



## Snorkmaiden

DH has promised to buy me the Uni EP as an anniversary pressy, heh heh, can't wait!

Last night I played my Elders for ages cos I want them to die now, but they're stubborn old codgers...far too full of vim and vigour too. They're sooo jealous and keep getting into cat fights, which are fun to watch.


----------



## Jayne

Snorkmaiden said:


> DH has promised to buy me the Uni EP as an anniversary pressy, heh heh, can't wait!


  Glad to see romance isn't dead then   Fab anniversary pressie 

I have some oldies I want to die too, but they've been hanging on so long - my own fault for giving them platinum aspiration through each life stage - and so I've given up now and started palying younger families. Mainly doing this though to get some of the babies to be teens so they can go to Uni  Of course, I have to play out their teen years first and only send them to Uni once they're a couple of days off adulthood, as wouldn't want them to miss their teens  Once they go to Uni they become young adults and never return to being teens when they go back to the main game. They graduate and become adult.

There's 3 universities you can choose from too. This game is endless really. I haven't even played all parts of the regular Sims 2 yet without the expansion packs. This could go on forever!!!!!!!!!!!  In fact the game will probably outlive me! 

Alan - Yep, the Uni EP is definitely worth having as it adds so much more to the regular game too. You can never play the Uni part of it, and still get so much out of the EP if you wanted to  But of course, that'd be pointless as you'd only get 50% of stuff. Can't wait for nightlife to come out now 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi all been playing like crazy over the weekend, decided to create a family and follow through on their lifetime asperation, (if you hover the mouse over the asp meter it brings up a new window) 
i created mr and mrs Hope, they are both family sims. mr sim wants to marry off 6 children while mrs hope wants 6 grandchildren!

they now have 6 children 4 girls and 2 boys, with a grandchild on the way!
i have also tried to play out each childs liftime wants (tho thats getting silly now!)
four kids went to uni, 2 have droped out.
i have managed to age everyone together by playing 3 days at the house and a term at uni alternativly!
oh well back to it, its taking longer than i thought!
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Blimey Dizzi, that sounds like a chore!    I've given up on lifetime wants already    Seem completely unacheivable to me!    One of my Sims - Nina Calliente (tart!) - wants 20 loves at the same time    Don't think she even knows 20 people yet    

Played the Pleasant Family last night for the first time.  What a nightmare!  Angela Pleasant had a tummy bug and threw up every 2 hours for a full 3 days - so glad she didn't die though as I want her to marry Beau Broke   - but she's okay now.  She has a scrap with her misfit sister at every opportunity.  The misfit sister has school grades of D-, but I'm seeing her as a challenge and trying to skill her up to get her to go to Uni just before she turns adult.  Angela's not going, because I want her married to Beau so they can have babies    

Mary Sue and ? (hubby) are about 5 days off being elders, so just doing whatever with them until they die    And, do you remember my Oldies (Coral and Bert) who were Mary Sue's parents, and they got lost in the taxi back from a community lot when I accidentally exited the game before they got home? well, they come up as deceased now in Mary Sue's memory    They didn't die though - they're just lost!  Perhaps it was the woohoo in the changing rooms that did it    

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

DH came home with the uni EP last night for me! Yaaaaaay!!!! Haven't installed it yet - gonna do that later when I've got all my housework done.

Dizi - Blimey girl, that's commitment! What have you named all the kids?

Jayne - 20 loves for Nina? That's ridiculous...how can you possibly fit that in? I find it hard enough keeping 3 lovers on the go, tee-hee...

Over the last couple of days I've been playing quite a lot in Strangetown and my fave Sim there at the moment is Pollination Tech#9 Smith. He's so funny. Whenever he's not active he just stands slumped, looking vacant! He's a family man, so I've been getting him and his wife Jenny to Try for a Baby but so far no luck...


----------



## Jayne

Snorkmaiden - It's not because he's alien is it and you need to get him pg?  Perhaps he should go stargazing or something, think that's how they get pg isn't it?  

I really must play Strangetown soon  

One of my Sims fears at the moment is that one of the dead sims is a zombie!    Never seen one of them in the game so far, perhaps it's a uni element    Any ideas anyone?  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi all,
it was a full sim day on tuesday! 

Snork madien - 
the Hope family are Adam who is now an elder, i used the green juice twice and Nicole is 5 days from elder i have used the juice 3 times both family
Emily knowledge -at uni almost in sr year, wants to be chief of staff medical!
Oliver - fortune, at uni wants to be in the hall of fame for athletics
Josh - popularity, uni drop out wants to be a celeb chef
Sophie - family sim, uni dropout,married to paul wants 6 grandchildren, baby number one on the way!
Nicki - romance, teen, wants the 20 lovers has 5 already!
Abbie - child, not yet decided which asp

i was playing sophies house when she got to the 3rd trimester it was evening she was being painted by paul, i left the game to make a drink i thought i'd paused it.............

when i came back there was a tombstone and paul was crying before going going to work! i quickly exited without saving so i could see what happens, she is a very important character!!
i do have one or two little bugs Adam's asperations are not changing when they are fulfilled and Oliver at uni his class performance meter stays red and grey although he completes assignments and term papers and is passing the deans list ok.
i do have a couple of hacked objects in the game which i have used on this family so  that could be it?

Jayne - zombie fears -  i have only seen it once and i'm sure it is related to uni i have looked in the prima guide and i can not find a specific entry about zombie fears , zombies themselves are a whole new ball game,  tho i'm yet to see one!!

sorry its a long post!   i'm tempted to reinstall the games as i have deleted strangetown and other maxis sims?

anyways Charmed and Er tonight then the house of tiny tearaways, so be i'll be back online tomorrrow
ttfn  
Dizzi
XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel

jayne if your elders, mary sue and hubby are in platnium asperation when they die you get a special tombstome/urn 
wasn't sure if you knew that already.

also watching siblings scrap is so funny i haddn't realised that the relationship was so poor until all of a sudden a pop up window showed the fur flying!!!!!!!!!!
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

No, I didn't know that Dizzi, about the being platinum when they die.  What's special about the urn/tombstone?  My only one death has been Mortimer and he was gold asp when died.  Didn't see the point really of having the asp that high if they were dying.  I have about 5 oldies ready to go soon, so will make sure the next one that goes has platinum aspiration - thanks!   

Dizzi, you're a fellow charmed fan too!    I LOVE Charmed.  Haven't missed a single episode since the series started all those years ago.  It's fab!  I usually watch it Sat night though   I never watched any of the stuff like Buffy or Angel or whatever, but Charmed is just soooooo good  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Snorkmaiden

Jayne - You're probably right about the baby thing...I will get Pollination Tech#9 (fantastic name!) to stargaze and see if that does the trick.

Dizi - Oh my word, I wonder what happened while you were out of the room...you don't think she died in childbirth do you? Surely they wouldn't include something quite so morbid and horrific??

Well, I installed my uni ep and have had a play around...I LOVE IT! I love geting the lads to streak around the frat bro house, lol. 

I've sent two of my own Sims to uni - Hubert and Seamus, but haven't decided what they'll major in yet. I do know that I want them both to be total jocks though. 

It's made life in the household that they're from much easier to play. I can concentrate on getting both my elders platinum before they die...but I just wish that Solomon would stop cheating when Melinda is home. I just get them back on an even keel and then she sees him flirting or kissing and slaps his face. Back to square one.

Elsa's romance aspiration is great fun at the moment. She has a penchant for older men...I've got her woo-hooing with most of the elders in Pleasantview except for Mortimer Goth who I never ever see at Community Lots, oddly enough.

Lastly, the baby of the house, Melody, has just become a toddler, although I fear there is a bug in the system cos it took ages for the birthday 'thing' to happen.

Happy simming y'all 

Janine xxx


----------



## Jayne

Janine (Snorkmaiden), we have your name   - Glad you're enjoying the Uni EP   I love it too   

Good luck with getting your male alien pg    Just a tip, before you sending him stargazing, save your game, because I've read on a Sims website that sometimes when stargazing Sims can get killed by a falling comet or something!  

Dizzi - Did you get your dead Sim back when you exited without saving?  Hope so.  

I've had a couple of annoying bugs lately - before installing Uni EP though, which actually has made my game run faster and better for some unknown reason, as I'd have thought it'd be the opposite with the extra drain on memory, etc.  One bug was where a baby had a birthday cake, but didn't grow.  He just lay on the floor, no one could pick him up or do anything with him.  Thankfully exiting without saving and doing the birthday cake again worked and he grew.  

I also had an oven where a sim burned something and caused a fire, but after the fire was put out, the burned food went all green and full of flies, but I couldn't get the sim to clean it up, and couldn't delete the oven because it had something on it. 

I have read that if this happens and you can't get a child to grow, get an item like my oven, etc. then you use a cheat (which escapes me a the mo, but thin it's something like 'move object') and then you get the hand and can go and delete the object/baby.  Sounds as bit harsh if you have to delete a baby or a child, but apparently when you then exit the game and go back into it, the baby/child is outside on the grass somewhere by the post box and is playable again.  If it was a baby and had been for ages and hadn't grown up, then it may be a toddler, but whatever, it will be there and you can play properly again.  It got rid of my fly infested oven too  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

World of war craft    Never heard of that. How do I try it out?    Actually, perhaps it's best I don't know as I have a very addictive personality, so already feel a new addiction coming on  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi all 
glad eveyone is enjoying the ep
we are all still learning new stuff, the game is so good i cant understand people who are bored with it already??

*Jayne* any one die platinum yet?? (i am not going to spoil it) we have a few things in common i think jayne!
i watched charmed from series 3 i think then watched series 1 and 2 from scratch on sky! ive missed one or two episodes but ive read about them on the websites! Dh loved charmed from the begining i diddnt pay it any atten just thought he was babe watching and left him to it!

thats what makes this site great its not al ttc its fun, informative friendly and educational too, how else would we know man can get pregnant!!

*Janine* i dont think its a delibarate "die in childbirth" but there are reports of it happening on the offical site, will look up the reason. but i'm sure thats what did happen, as i had it once before but i pleaded with the grim reaper and saved both mother and child!!
and yes exiting saved my game just had to play the day out again.

have worked all weekend so have not played, i normaly get an email when this threads been added to? thats not happened? (i check my mail at minimum every other day!) so i missed your posts till now- sorry
oh well time to go to bed 
Dizzi
XX
which charmed character are you? 
Piper, pheobe, paige or pru??

i would love to be piper to Blow things up and freeze time, but i'm more like paige,


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi   

Noooo, no Sims died in platinum yet    Have got 4 teens in Uni at the moment and need to do that before I can let their parents die!  Spent ages last night taking my teens off to community lots in the Uni EP.  LOVE the mobile phone, MP3 player and hand held games console   I also got one of my Sims to play Sims in the City on her PC and zoomed in close - it looked good and I wanted to play!    

I think I'm a bit like Piper in Charmed - usually have a sensible head on - but would love to have the power to blow up demons too    

Not sure if I'll have time to have a little play tonight, but can't wait to get one of my Sims to graduate.  One had her finals in freshman somester at 2.00 am the other day    Of course being a student she hadn't yet gone to bed anyway    Going to have a sports party soon.  Haven't thrown one of them yet   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I've done it 

i have UNINSTALLED and RE installed the sims and uni!
i saved my downloads to a folder on the desktop and have just finished unzipping them!

i am going to try and load it up again. i have not saved any families so everything is from scratch.
my reasons,
every time i typed in the cheat codes (i know i'm a bad girl) i got really strange eroor messages plus a couple of other bugs and i really wanted the maxis neighbourhoods back! (that is your fault by the way!) so wish me luck....on the load up
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Good luck Dizzi!  Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly. 

It will definitely be worth it   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

thanks jayne,
when is the chat room going to be back? any ideas??
i am looking for my music files at the moment to put some of my own music into the sims!
had done it before but cant find the folder now!!
are you ok?
Dizzi


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi 

Not sure when the chat room will be back up and running, sorry    

I've never tried uploading my own music into Sims, but had read that you can do it.  I quite like the music they have in the game, even if I can't understand the words   I might try and put some of mine in one day though  

I'm okay ta   Plodding along nicely   How's you? 

Didn't have a sims play this evening, but my time was spent productively on behind the scenes stuff for the site, so that's okay   I do get withdrawal symptoms though when I don't play    So sad!  

Do you know, I saw the postman this morning out of the window and the first thing that came into my mind was how much he reminded me of the postman in Sims  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

lol! (postman)  

thanks Jayne for all your help, i'm going to go offline now try and load the game before going to bed!
back tomorrow.

also thanks to you and everyone else for their hard work here behind the scenes!


----------



## Jayne

Did it work Dizzi?  Hope it did


----------



## Marielou

Wow, a lot of posts to catch up on    Since the hobby talk got 'hidden' I do forget to check the posts here    

Well, Brandi Broke and Dina Calinete have kicked the bucket!    Brandi went with the Hula girls, but Dina begged.  Poor thing.     

Reading about the Sims Uni makes me want it! I've actually got it, but have yet to install it ... ok, so if the Sim goes away to Uni, do they not live at home anymore, and you have to 'play' in the uni?    Also, how long do they stay - all the time they are teenagers?  

Do you get 'extras' in the buying section like you do with Sims1?  I might get DH to install it later on tonight or tomorrow.    

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie, Uni is FAB!  You get about 125 + new items, which you can use in university and Sims2.  Basically when your sim goes to Uni, they become a young adult, so can get engaged, woohoo, etc. and you go and play in a University town - there are 3 to choose from, like Pleasantville, Strangeworld, etc. - whilst there they live pretty much like in the Sims2 houses, but you can combine households so get a few teenagers through uni at the same time.  They can live in dorms or houses, and if in dorms you get loads of other Sims who move in too.  If your dorm is full, and you want one of your sims to go in, you can still do that and one of the games sims will move out automatically.  

In the shops you get new clothes, a mobile phone (which is great because you can just phone anyone from where you are without having to go to your phone on the wall), an MP3 player and a hand held games console.  There's cool items like drum kits, guitars, new wallpaper, carpets, etc. etc.  Bit of everything really  

So, whilst they're at Uni, you have all the 4 semesters, with 2 terms in each semester, and each term lasting around 72 hours, and a final exam at the end.  During the semesters you have to go to class - like going to work - write a term paper and do assignments, which all add up to fill a study bar.  If you do that, and you go to your final exam you pass that semester.  

When your sim graduates from Uni they get a certificate and new career paths open up to them.  

There's loads of new pranks to pull, parties to have, etc. whilst at Uni too, so it's not all work, work, work  

Also, by installing the Uni EP you get a new thing - which works in Sims 2 and in the Uni part of it - where you get a lifetime want, and if your sim fullfills that then they go permanent platinum until they die   You can also build up influence points and influence other sims to do things for you - ie. write the term paper, kiss, flirt, clean, whatever - handy for a romance aspiration sim  

There's loads more too, but all too much to type here, and probably stuff I've not even discovered yet.  Go play!    It's so different to getting the EP's on Sims 1.  These ones really enhance the game whilst using the EP and when not.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi all  
Jayne -  if i didn't already have uni - you just sold it to me!

Marielou - how can you have uni and not install it! i thought you were a Sim's addict lol 

my game reloaded fine, i have been busy restarting, i decided to do it proper so i created a new neighborhood and i am Liz deacon (my maiden name) a teenager with my mum and dad, i have built a replica of the house we had in London, i have also re created most of my family and sue! in preparation for a Sim's run of life! 
as my parents divorced i have created their future partners ready, and sue is also a teen so we can be friends as teens stretching to adulthood and beyond! this way the family tree will be correct! i know I'm  

i have also played out Brandi broke, i created her a hubby with a daughter they are now living in a nice big sparsely furnished house, with their new baby! Dustin has just gone to uni i am going to move him in with Angela and grow them up together.
thats all from me will play some more this weekend.
take care all
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Blimey Dizzi, you have been busy    I can't imagine re-running my life through Sims    Can't even name them after family or people I know - not sure why.  All my Sims are pure fiction!    

I haven't played all week    Weekends are usually my playtime    

I have Angela in Uni right now too, but Dustin grew up before I got it.  He's going to marry angela when she graduates though.  What did you name the baby that Brandi had when she was pg when you start to play.  I named the little boy Miracle   Because I wanted him to be the start of the family turning their lives around.  He's adult now, still living with Brandi, who's an elder, and he has a knowledge aspiration.  I need one of my own created sims to grow up before I play that family anymore though as I want Miracle to marry her and she's only just become a teen.  Then I'll marry Miracle and my sim off and let Brandi die.  

Jayne x 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The baby is called Ben.
i looked in Brandis memories and as far as i can tell Ben is an ivf baby! as his parents did *not * woo hoo prior to his conception/birth!

i looked on the family tree and his dad is Skip, just no memory from brandi about woo hoo! 
i havnt played them tonight got in from work charmed was just starting, then ER then i came on here before watching house of tiny tearaways! just come back before going up to bed, i have five days off now so should see some progress! with my sim families! most of the time i play fictious sims usuall from reading a book or watching somthing, have you made the Halliwells?
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Nope haven't made the Halliewells either    How unimaginative am I    By fictitious, I mean I just make Sims and then let their character unfold as I play them.  I might make up the Halliwells now you've said it   

Ben's a nice name    Not that I'm biased or anything!    
I remember looking in the family tree and memories and noticing no woohoos to conceive the baby either.  Probably because whoever designed the game didn't think of that, but it's quite nice to think of him as an IVF baby, especially as I called him Miracle   Interesting too that it's a boy in all of us.  The outcome must be pre programmed too.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

lifetime asperation completed!
i completed nina caliente's lifetime asperation of 20 lovers!! so she is now platinium forever! her lifetime want has now changed to hall of famer! so i used the green juice till she was 28 days to elder off we go again....

Dizzi
XX

ps i cheated a little!   i have the friendship candles from simslice... just had so summon afriend of the opposite sex, hug flirt kiss make out woo hoo say goodbye repeat!


----------



## Jayne

Cheater, cheater!     (says she who can't stay away from the money cheat!   ).  

I'm going to get the friendship candles tomorrow!  

Well done Dizzi!    Wonder what happens if you complete Nina's second lifetime want.  I didn't know they got another one after the first    

I'm still trying to get my first lot of Sims through Uni!!  Taking forever!  Those trimesters are longer than you imagine aren't they?    Still, having fun with them, and have just had Lillith turn into a right meany and be nasty to one of her fellow dorm mates, and also has had an affair (make out only) with one of the professors, cheating on Dirk Dreamer, who she's engaged too.  So, as payback Dirk has gone and had woohoo with one of his male professors!  It was his first time too, so not sure how he and Lillith can ever get back on track now as their first woohoo was supposed to be with each other after university!  I'm sure Lillith will woohoo her professor soon too    What a pair       

Angela Pleasant and Dustin Broke are happily engaged and waiting to woohoo after University (he's already adult though, so is waiting on the outside for her, with only occasional visits to make out!).  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

poor lillith! and dirk!
yes the semesters are long arnt they? 
havnt played today but i will tomorrow! 
are we the only ones playing at the moment??
if you do get the candles the people who turn up as friends cant be interacted with, but they will leave on the say goodbye to everyone/if its late,
it took me ages to work out they are the car pool drivers!
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Oh no, it's getting worse at Uni.  These guys are real tearaways!  Lillith's sister, Angela, had an affair with Lillith's fiance, Dirk, last night    So now the 2 fighting sisters who never got on until they went to Uni and became best friends are now no longer friends again, and Lillith and Dirk's engagement is in serious jeopardy.  Lillith may marry her professor and Dirk might have a baby with her sister, Angela, but I think he may abandon her as ultimately I think he really wants to be with his male professor and adopt a baby!    

Well, I was getting bored with the long trimesters!     Perhaps all will be well, but I haven't decided yet!  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Actually, I think I mean long somesters there    

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Oh, and of course, that's not to mention Angela's fiance who's waiting on the outside for her to get married    Fool!  

Jayne x


----------



## Bels

New Home ....!


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30419.0.html


----------



## Jayne

LMAO!  Did my Sims Addicts thread just get moderated?       

Thanks Bels!     Too funny!   

Love 

Jayne x  

(we employ some efficient people here on FF   )


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hello 
hows your games going??
mine is getting good, Bella goth turned up and i had her move in with daniel pleasent! He and mary sue broke up!
she brought with her an amazing$170,000 + i think daniel may die! and she will become a man eater! as she is a romance sim lol 

what else well angela pleasent just moved to uni, sharing a bungalow with dustin,
Lillith ran away from home the police were called after she'd been gone 24 hours so as yet she has not been found, she will turn up in a few days when she turns adult,
meanwhile her mum has remarried!
thats all for now pleasentville is doing well.
hope to catch up with your families soon.
Diizi
Xx


----------



## Jayne

I haven't played since I last posted    No time    

Dizzi - Where did you find Bella?    I've yet to meet anyone who's found Bella in the game.  Tell all please   

I created a baby Bella who was the daughter of Mortimer, and have pics of the real Bella up in some houses, but haven't found her yet.  Mind you, I had heard she was in Strangeworld, having been abducted by aliens, but I haven't played that yet.  

My Daniel and Sue Pleasant are still happily married, and oldies.  They have made good relationships with their daughters, Lillith and Angela - although I can only get one daughter to have a good relationship with either parent, and not both at the same time.  Lillith and Angela were best friends (finally) at Uni, but of course, then we had the scenario with Angela woohooing Lillith's fiance and it all went a bit pear shaped    Hoping to get them back on track once they leave uni and 'grow up!' though  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Bella was a townie in pleasentview, my friendship candle brought her right to the kitchen and when the option to move in came up i had a list of townies and the pollination technicion and the grim reaper!
so it must be random...

ok where are you sims addicts hiding?  are you in rehab??

*Marielou? Snorkmaiden? Leni? Becki? Saphy75? and Gwen?
*hope you are all ok personally and that your still playing

Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

I haven't got those friendship candles yet.  Must get them.  Where did you find them again please? 

I had read on a sims website that someone got one of their sims to marry the grim reaper    Bet they used the candles too.  Are you going to see if you can do anything with him.  Wonder what happens, and if he gets old and dies - no more grim reaper  

I think the others have gone into rehab    Either that, or they got a life!    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne friendship candles are from simslice, the grim reaper dissapeard as soon as he came not sure if it was because it was late!
i have also got some books from simslice that you can use at uni to set the semester and grades with! i just fast tracked four young adults through uni with honours!!!
i also went to the secret society!! that was really cool, there is still so much i have not discovered thats why i love this game.....
hope your ok,
i feel we are the only ones still playing at the moment !
or at least the only ones still posting!
Dizzi
XX


----------



## Marielou

Sorry girls, after all that stuff with DH I havent had time to post or play (hmmm I do feel that Mark getting attacked was perhaps a sneaky way of his to get me off the sims .... hmmm pretty drastic, don't you think?!    )  

So, sorry I havent been around .... but I am now BACK and ready to play!    

Ooooh I want some of those friendship candles - I might go look for some.  Is simslice www.slimslice.com ?  I'm sure I'll find it! 

I really am cr*p at going into the shops and town - I just tend to concentrate on them having babies    Oh, I am sooooooooo sad.  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Your link doesn't quite work  Try this one http://www.simslice.com/

I just had a quick look and there's some cool stuff on there. Think you have to pay a subscription for it though. Everything I've downloaded so far has been free, but I am tempted by this as getting there's some tempting stuff on there.

I haven't played sims now for over 2 weeks - one because I was on hols. Really missing it -SAD! Hopefully will get a chance sometime this week amidst the mountain of washing and ironing  Oh, and having a life of course 

Dizz - I agree, there is so much to discover about the game all the time, and it's so unique to each person. I love it!

Will be back with updates once I've had chance to play 

Love

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marielou glad your back, and glad dh is doing well, and yes it was a very sneaky way for him to stop you playing! 

i dont play the sims quite half as much since i found ff! i'm always on here reading the boards or at night in the chat room!

i should be doing my house work now!
and i will in five minutes..................................

Dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Have subscribed to Simslice now, so going to get some of the cool stuff from there and play soon!  Can't wait!  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Had a bit of a play last night - first time in a couple of weeks - and built a beach on a community lot in Pleasantview.  Was a bit pee'd off though when I realised I couldn't put the surf decoration on a community lot    Anyhow, this community beach lot has everything a sim's heart could desire in it    No need to visit any of the other lots now to get different things    

The stuff from Simslices if FAB!  Haven't been able to use the rain thing yet though as it takes aaaaages to work, and my computer goes really slow.  Don't think the spec quite manages to match what it needs.  Everything else works great though   Love putting a cool car on the driveway and a helicopter on the H pad on the roof of my mansion    

Have seen the volauvent secret society too - are there any others or is it just that one?  and got one of my sims to eat the cake from the cow plant, but she and the rest of the secret society promptly got ate and died!    Thought as she was gold aspiration it'd be okay.  Anyway, I promptly exited without saving and all are now alive and well again    Want do do the thing of calling up the grim reaper and bringing someone back to life, but been too scared so far    What a chicken!  Did use the plastic surgery aspiration reward kit, and my Sim ended up looking absolutely hideous!  Quite funny though  

Well, I still have my first 3 sims at Uni, but they are about to become seniors, so looking forward to them graduating.  Once they do, I'm going to go back and play Nina Calliente, as the friendship and love candles should sort her out to reach her lifetime aspiration want, and then she'll be permanent platinum.  Those candles are such a fantastic cheat    Sure it'd be impossible to get her lifetime want otherwise.  Suppose you could do it with the use of the life juice or by freezing aging, but it'd get boring having to find and chat, make friends, best friends, first kiss, etc. etc. with so many people!  Cheating's much more fun    

Nightlife has a release date now in Nov (can't remember the exact date).  Looking forward to that    

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Okay, I'm talking to myself now     Where are you all?  In rehab?    

Got Nina Calliente 35 loves, so she smashed her lifetime want of 20    Slapper!    It was so easy though with the love crystal cheat.  She ended up getting pregnant by the Repo Man, but she didn't want to marry him or anything, so said goodbye to him after the deed was done.  She's just given birth to a baby boy, and is happily going to raise him as a single mum.  He of course, will follow in his mum's footsteps with a romance aspiration.  

My uni sims are in their last somester now - thank god!  bit bored with that now    And their relationships are all back on track after the sordid affairs they all had  

Right, will stop talking to myself now   

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I'll talk to you, Jayne   

Ps - on page 1, I wasnt trying to insert a link - come to think of it, I can't remember if I was or wasnt     OMG my brain is dying  

OMG you got Nina Calinete to have 35 loves?!    Hmmm seems like hard work to me - its all I can do to get people to have two loves - I just feel so upset for their partners   

I might subscribe to slimslice as well - I'm dying to have more things to play with, and it would be cool to build a new community lot.  
I havent been playing much, so today, I shall devote my free time to the Sims.    I can't wait! 

OMG Simns2 nightlife?  I'm going to HAVE to get that - hmmm might have to get round t installing uni first, though!  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie, you should definitely instal uni as it gives you so many extra things to play with in the regular part of the game.  

Simslice is great.  It costs a few pounds to download as much as you like and then you can cancel your subscription anyway, so don't have to pay that amount every month.  

The love crystals just mean that you summon a new love and they arrive ready to kiss your sim, fall in love, and then you say goodbye    As they're walking out of the door, you summon a new love, and so on.  So all in all it took me about 15 mins to get Nina to have 35 loves - she woohooed a few as well    Once she'd hit permanent platinum, I just kept putting her in the energy regenerator to keep her going through her marathon love session    I would've stopped at the 20, but at that point I decided she needed to get pg, so that's when I spent time finding a suitable partner for her and no. 15 was the repo man, so she got up to naughties with him    

Have a lovely sim playing day   

I have to go clean the house in a minute  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Angela Pleasant, my very first Sim sent to Uni, graduated last night    She got a degree in biology.  Lillith is about to graduate with a degree in political science   Cor, wish I was that brainy!    

Jayne x


----------



## Leni

Sorry I've not been around much. Life is quite hectic at the moment, really busy with work plus..... I can't play Sims 2  ....coz hubby has taken my decent graphics card out coz the fan kept getting stuck and was making a horrible racket.... 

He has promised to get me a new 'puter soon though and then hopefully I won't be so busy and I'll be able to play again. You all seem to be doing so much with your Sims, I'm off to check out simslice now, I want all the cool things. The love crystals would really help quite a few of my Sims with their aspirations.

Well gotta go, still got work to do.

Leni x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hello I'm back! 
had a quick play on Friday night, when we got back from cornwall, Angela pleasent and Dustin broke graduated, Dustin moved back home to help the funds and Ange moved into her own place, Dustin will be joining her very soon, to get married..... i am trying to achieve their lifetime wants cant remember what they are at the moment tho!

glad you like the things on simslice, addictive isn't it? 
nightlife November, thats fantastic. looking forward to that, have seen a screen shot of a tenpin bowling alley! i used to play tenpin bowling i was a league secretary!

v busy week this week so not sure when i will play, maybe tomorrow.....
dizzi
XX


----------



## Jayne

Have also heard that nightlife will allow us to make different shaped swimming pools again, like in Sims1 - oooooooo    

My Dustin and Angela are married now too - only just in the last few days - Dustin didn't go to uni though as he grew up before I got the expansion pack    They had a lovely wedding party and are millionaires now (thanks to Motherlode).  They have a fantastic sports car parked on their drive (thanks to Simslice) and are both at the top of their career choices (again thanks to simslice) - can you tell I like the cheats     They had a lovely long honeymoon and whilst on honeymoon, conceived and had a baby boy.  Thanks to another cheat from simslice I kept their mood, wants and aspiration on permanent full whilst they were on honeymoon and had some family portraits painted to hang on their wall    Have got rid of that cheat now though and they again need to eat, shower, gain aspiration, etc.  Angela takes pregnancy rough too, and pukes at every opportunity and also gets very low on basic wants very fast - another reason for using the cheat, feared at one point she'd die of starvation/pass out so much that once the baby arrived Mr Reaper would arrive!    Strange how each sim reacts so different - Nina Calliente (Dustin's bit on the side   only heaved once during her pg, poor Angela really went through the mill).  Angela has a popularity asp and Dustin's is fortune (I hate fortune sims when I'm using a Motherlode cheat   ).  

Had my first attack of cockroaches last night too    Angela was going balistic trying to stomp on them constantly and the exterminator wasn't arriving until the morning, so had to turn off free will (not that I have it on that often as I'm too much of a control freak!) so the poor gal could go and do something else.  

Think I may have to go play a bit later tonight    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I'm beginning to wonder if I am a freak, or indeed in need of help.  

I seem to totally hate cheats - Mark keeps trying the Motherlode one, and I go beserk at him    I just like the fact that what they have, they got through hard work    Mark thinks I'm such a boring player - all they do is get married, have babies, get good careers, get old, and die     

I might start playing in one of the other neighbourhoods, and do all the cheats stuff - I really love the things you've all got (hmmm sim envy?!)  and I want a sports car in the drive!   

Nina Calinete kicked the bucket today - she went with the Hula girls too    

Jayne - I never have free will on either - too much of a control freak!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Where'd everyone go  I know, too much fun in the sun to play Sims 
Me too 

Marie - I played a little bit last week and actually put free will on for all my families. It's much better  You get to see their personalities (I say that tentatively, considering this is just a computer game after all  ). Sometimes they completely ignore what you want them to do, which is very irritating, but you get to know the grouchy sims from the happy go lucky ones, which you can't really do with free will switched off. The Maxis created Sims are most fun to play with free will on as they are already preprogrammed to be a certain way - usually bl**dy awkward! 

I can't believe that so far I have only had 1 Sim go via Mr Reaper and another 2 disappear in a taxi only to return to their home to find 2 gravestones   Must've got killed in a car crash as there was a puddle outside their house on the road which needed cleaning up too 

Next plan is to get Mortimore's daughter Bella of to Uni and into the secret society to use the phone to call the grim reaper to get Mortimore back to life. The thing is, I've found the original Bella Goth  she appeared when I used my friendship candles. So, want her and mortimore to get married again  Haven't used this reward yet, that calls the grim reaper, so not sure if that's how it works, but looking forward to trying it out  Did try and call him with another Sim to see if I could get Mortimore back, Mr Reaper answered and said that this particular Sim didn't know anyone who died and if she continued to bother him, he would come after her!  I left well alone after that 

Jayne x


----------



## Pilchardcat




----------



## Jayne




----------



## DizziSquirrel

Fun in the sun and always on ff, no time to play  
but I'm back
Jayne did you bring mortimore back to life? are he and bella together again?? I have not used that reward yet waiting to hear how you get on!
disapearing in a taxi returning to just gravestones! thats freaky  

Marielou I wish i diddnt cheat! every time i play i start a new family and vow not to use cheats! but by the time the next generation is being born, i slip in the energising painting and hey presto i'm cheating again!
The only time i stoped useing hacks and cheats was when i played legacy style, i even kept a book of progress. I started the challenge on 9th oct 04, with a single sim (male) and by legacy rules I played until the 10th of febuary almost daily! the family had grown to 6 generations. the object was to get to ten generations by only marrying/copulating with npc's or townies!
I keep meaning to repeat the challenge,
meanwhile I have Angela pleasent and Dustin Broke married with twin boys after uni, and a new baby just made!
I am going back to Dustins family home and the Angelas to get their parents to elder! before the twins become teens!
happy simming
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi 

No, I didn't manage to get Bella and Mortimore back together    Got Mortimore and Dina's daughter, Bella, into Uni and off to the secret society where the grim reaper reward is (of course using the secret society handbook to get her there) and then when she called Grimmy, he just said that she didn't know any sims who had died and if she kept calling him he'd come after her    She's a very beautiful Sim, who I plan to marry off to another very handsome Sim, so didn't want to risk Grimmy coming to get her.  Had to find out how the reward worked, so unleased the cow plant and one of the other members of the secret society went for the cake and promptly got eaten    Milked the cow plant for some freebie elixir of life (don't normally use that stuff though as Sim lives seem far to long for me to start with   ) and it came up in her memory as 'drank Josie' (or whatever the Sim's name was).  Anyway, used Motherlode to make sure she had plenty of money and went off to phone Grimmy again.  All that happens is that he asks for compensation to bring her back and you get a money bar (like when you buy groceries) and you put in how much money you want to offer for her return.  I put in the max and she just reappeared and her gravestone disappeared.  You can offer less, and then apparently the reincarnation is incomplete - maybe one to try next time    Think they just look transparent if that happens though - bit like the ghosts, but they're not.  Only problem was, when my Sim went back to her dorm, the reincarnated Sim came with her, and joined my list of Sims to play.  Didn't want her around, so sent her to the Sim bin - couldn't bear to kill her off again! 

Soooo, at the moment Bella is roaming around somewhere just waiting to be married off to someone else.  Seems there's just no way to get mortimore back.  The only way maybe is to try and get Alexandra or Cassandra to earn the Grim Reaper Phone reward (not sure how to get it for them though) and then they could maybe get him back.  Think I just might resign myself to him being gone forever though.  The thing is, I've read elsewhere that when you do get Morty and Bella back together, nothing happens anyhow, and they don't even have memories of each other, so you just have to start their relationship from scratch.  I got Alexandra to meet Bella, but they just ignored each other    Might be more hassle than it's worth.  

Have been downloading lots recently which is so great for enhancing the game - not only hacks, but also objects.  Have got rugs, parasols, gorgeous clothes, etc.  Must've downloaded a corrupt file at some point though as all my memory icons and work clothes disappeared.  Managed to fix it though by replacing my objects file and it's all back to normal now with minimum disruption and didn't lose an of my hacks/downloads either    

I have considered playing a family again from scratch with no cheats, but I just can't!  Some of them are just so good and really enhance game play, so you get to see parts of the game you never would've known were there if you didn't cheat a little    

Another thing is this playing with free will on, OMG, if you don't do that, then you have to force yourself too, and get used to it (which take a bit of doing after you've played for a long time with free will off).  Sims are so funny with free will on.  They go and nick the garden gnomes and then the person they were stolen from goes and steels them back.  They salvage stuff from trash cans, push each other on the swings, daydream on the beds, stamp on bugs, argue with each other and loads of other things they don't do with free will off, and you don't get the option to select for them.  They also seem to get stuff right, like using the toilet and eating when they need to, etc. so you can sort of let them just play alone for a bit   

Am holding out for an alien abduction now, and also getting my sims to cloud watch as apparently they can radnomly get killed by a meteorite  Makes a fab rockery apparently  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

wow Jayne you have been busy!
shame about mortimor and bella.
I always play with free will on, have never played with it turned off  
I went back to Dustins family home but it Ran R E A L L Y  S L OW to the point of not moving! guess i have a bug, i have moved them out of the lot and will try again, (will play tonight as i have been at work on nights so no play!)
have you gone into strangetown to get your alien abduction and Crash? there is a maxis family there ready to be abducted and the male gets impregnated,not sure about the crash though.
SIL has my guide so I can not look it up at the moment 

I save my downloads to the downloads folder everything goes in there, makes it a bit tricky to delete stuff though, i like the way you can delete in the game I just wish it deleted the whole file out of the folder.
have you found the white re-coulours from an artist on the sims resource? she has re coulered loads of maxis objects white, such as the arch, french doors tables and chairs. i will lokk it up for you later.
got to go my new puppy is in time out!
going mad at my door !
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Haven't gone to Strangetown yet.  Will have to do that now though, just because I know there's a family there ready to be abducted and inpregnated - fab!    Will keep fingers crossed for the crash   

I do save my downloads to my download folder, but for some reason one of them must've corrupted the objects file (that gets installed with the game) and so I had to replace that to get my memory icons and work clothes back. 

I have decided though that Uni is far too long!  Is there a hack to get them through it faster? 

Think I've found another bug too.  When I go to the Greek House if my Sim has a mobile phone I can't do the pledge thing.  Can only do it if they don't have a mobile.  Odd!  

This game is so full of little bugs and Maxis definitely need to make more patches! 

The console versions are going to be terrible when they come out.  Can you imagine not being able to download?  Unthinkable once you get started    Bet I will need to get a memory upgrade for my PC just to accommodate my downloads  

The game's working a treat though since I had my new graphics card installed  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi
have found a uni hack!
http://files.modthesims2.com:81/getfile.php?file=49566

Its a pile of books and when you click on it you can change the semester year, grade and skills the set the exam for 2 hours time, hey pesto they are finished that semester!
I found that if you still do each half of the semester, do an assignment and paper, use the adjuster and set the grade, then go to the exam, they pass and gain the extra wants and things. its still much quicker about one days study, for each term!
its from mod the sims 2, i also have a pegnancy hack for twins, triplets or quads from there!
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Wow, thanks Dizzi  

Could you link the pg hack also?  That's one Marie would definitely be interested in (am I right Marie?   ).  Marie, may be it could be your first cheat  

I'm going to have to play tonight now.  Have 3 sims at Uni in the second somester at the moment and they need to get on with it!   

Thanks Dizzi   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Just been and had a nosey on modthesims2.com and it looks good.  Some good stuff on there    See J M Pescado posts there too (have got to know him from World Sims).  His hacks are great.  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I just realised when I was playing the Sims yesterday, that I always play in Freewill mode    And there was me wondering what they would be like if I put freewill on    

Jayne - theres a pg hack?!!    I soooooo want that - My poor sims are running themselves ragged with the amount of babies I amke them have     Oooooooh a pg hack .... (drooling like Homer Simpson!!   )   

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Thought you'd like that one Marie    Are you sure you want it though - thought you didn't like cheats    Perhaps we shouldn't let you have it    

I just had a peek about for it, but can't find it on modthesims2.com.  Besides, it seems the sort of site where it's good to get something that someone else has tested first.  Will have another look later though   That's one reason I like Simslice - although you have to pay a little for the downloads, you know they work and are bug free.  

The uni hack was excellent and all my Sims graduated last night with top marks in about 10 mins flat    Only bug I found was that if I sent them to the 8th (and final) somester they went to class and didn't come back!    Quckly exited without saving and they were all there again.  So, sent them to the 7th somester and it worked fine.  Soon worked out how to fast track them through the somesters though by chosing set grade to A+ (which means they don't have to study at all) and then setting their final exam for 2 hours time   So, they got a degree without even needing to study    All for the price of 1 simoleon - fab!  

Jayne x 

PS - Dizzi - Sending hugs.  Noticed on the boards that you're having a tough time.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh jayne 
  we just posted at the same time ! and i lost my links! BRB! 
~dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I did not get to play last night as I was so upset even sim babies are hard to deal with sometimes!
I am however going to look around for some more downloads, I haven't found world sims yet so thats my first stop.

here is the twin/triplets/quad hack
http://www.variousimmers.net/vsimfo...hread.php?t=414.

I to prefer simslices hacks seem better tested, still these ones i have used and they are ok. the only thing i found was the "adjust" option brings up the fridge food order window you adjust that for your births then select to see current odds, it will make sense i promise, also because its the food slider when you send a sim to have/serve a meal, they sometimes only have the instant meal option, i have found that if you click on the check fridge supply and then re send to serve/cook meal its perfectly ok. they will also automaticly choose to cook a meal they are skilled for.
one last thing i have not yet tried for triplets or quads , I chickened out! as far as i know its fine the sim giving birth just needs to be in a spacious room! 
I think i might try a triplet hack today (pretend its SIL!) 

Jayne glad you like the uni hack, sure speeds it up! and thanks for your , I needed it, since finding FF i have been on quite a posative high, I crash landed yesterday. 
Marielou have fun with this new direction of gameplay.... keep us posted! also how is DH now? recovered i hope?
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi 

Going to download that hack now    I need some twins/triplets, etc. in my sim families    Only had one set of twins so far    

Worldsims is just a chat board like this one, but all about Sims    They do have a downloads section, but you have to donate to get to it, and I've not done that.  It's a good chat board though   It's where I found out to fix my corrupt object file   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Your link doesn't work Dizzi    Says page not found - could be the site is down maybe? 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry,
mod the sims 2 looks like its having database trouble!
try this one
www.variousimmers.net
then search for *triplet hack* thats how I got it, have tried to link it again but it went to the site but not the right page.
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

OMG Triplets?!!!!     Am I insane ......... because I LOVE when I get twins ...... oooooooh triplets!!! 

Thank you sooooo much for the link Dizzy    I guess thats my no cheats rule broken   

I went on one of the sims website ages ago, until Mark banned me as I got obsessed  

   I'm going to have sim triplets!

A very excited,
Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

OMG Quads?!!!!


----------



## Marielou

Oh dear ......... I fear I am becomming addicted to hacks ........ gonna wait till Mark gets home so he can show me how to do it ......... and then I will let rip    Seen loads of great stuff ........... and I want those Quads!  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

its very easy to get it, i can help you online now!
i loved the triplets made me lol!
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

LMAO - Enjoy Marie    

Thanks Dizzi - will have a look tomorrow at getting the multiple pregnancy hack   

Happy hacking and simming girls    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Thanks so much for helping me last night Dizzi - and for putting up with my blondeness     I really am rubbish with PC's - I know how to work the web, post pics etc - its just downloading I'm rubbish at!!  

I'm yet to play the Sims, but I'm going to have a try in a little bit .... am dying to see if I get any triplets, Quads.  Will deffo need a Nanny then!    

I looked at a few websites for more downloads, but when I tried to download them, it said I needed ot be a member, and on simslice, you had to pay?  Is that right?  Any other good websites?  And where did you both get those fab friendship candles?  
I want to find Bella Goth! 

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi there marielou,

well done I thought you did really well, last night its not easy when your not in the same room!
 unfortunatly some sites (with the some of best downloads) are not free they are subscription, although some run on a donation basis too.
on the sims rescource they have a wide range of free stuff and they are pretty good to. 
go to their sims 2 home page, register for free. then click on ALL FREE TS2 DOWNLOADS.
this morning there is over 800 items of free clothing, 80 make up, 11 free facial hair, 15 accessories, 104 residential lots and so on.
the friendship candles are unfortunatly not free they are from http://www.simslice.com/thesims2/ts2objects-pg2.htm
but if you have a pay pal account it is very cheap to subscribe. monthly it works out at - simslice £3.68p and the well dressed sim is £3.49. and my TSR is £5.22! you can make a one off payment too, ie subscibe for just one month, (until u become a download junkie!)
I use the tsr the most so its worth it. and the best hacks at the moment are simslice and mod the sims 2 although I dont trust those as much!
the well dressed sim has free stuff as does the the sims 2 (offical site)
i'm off to play for an hour now,

~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Marie, have installed Uni yet?  Lots of the hacks will only work with Uni, and it really is good.  Have fun with your pregnancy hack   

You do have to pay a bit for simslice, but it's only a few pounds via paypal, and you can do it for the month only.  That way, you can go and download everything they've made and then unsubscribe.  Wait a couple of months until they have more stuff (they don't add to their collection very rapidly) and then pay a few pounds again to get the extra stuff.  Really you could do it say twice yearly and get everything for under a tenner   Depends how addicted you get though, as you may see something come out when you're not subscribed    

Sometimes though it's better to pay for the hacks as you know they will be bug free.  But you can get some really good ones that are free, you just need to be a bit more aware before downloading them.  

Do you know, after all that, I went to install the hack last night, and didn't.  I decided that actually I quite like not knowing how many they are going to have, and the surprise element of  multiples being born.  Only have one set of twins so far.  

Amazingly I think I found a bit of realism in the game last night.  One of my newly married Sims tried for a baby over 10 times and still no fairy sound to say she was pg    So, she's adopted now, and the social worker is bringing the baby around at 10.00 am in the morning   

I've created my oldie sims and old people's home   The thing is, I have generations of elder sims just waiting to pop off, and it's a pain having to play each family until they go.  Their kiddies have all left home now and so it's just the one or two of them rattling around in a big house, with little company.  So, I thought each time I have an oldie, I'm going to move them to one house, until there are the max of 8 in there, and then just play the whole house until they all die    Sorted!    Do that generation by generation and then I don't have to keep trying to remember to play the family with the parents before the children or even grandchildren become elders.  

Have the day off work today and boys are with my mum overnight, so may go have a play now this afternoon    The weather's yuk today here, so perfect for staying indoors and playing Sims   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I like the oldies home Idea, think I may copy that! 
my sim is pg, triplets are expected, wish me luck!
both parents have the lifetime want of Marry off 6 kids! so i think twins next then a single or adopt a teen!
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Have subscribed to the sims resource this afternoon.  Some very cool downloads in there.  Downloaded a beautiful nursery set   Also really like the download wizard.  Makes it so much easier not to worry about where you unzip the downloads to.  Got some excellent clothes too    Oh, and downloaded a few celeb skins    

I just know I am going to need a memory upgrade soon on my PC    Especially once nightlife is out  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

How do you know that triplets are expected?  I've noticed nothing different about my already pregnant Sims, and I got another sim pregnant today   and nothing came up to ask about how mahy babies etc?

Is there something I should be doing?

I'm so new to all this! 

Mark is installing Sims Uni tonight   

I think I'm going to subscirbe to a few of the sims sites, once I get the hang of things! 

Jayne - Love the idea of the Oldies home, I think I might have to copy that!   Only thing is - how do you move them in, unless they are best friends with another oldie already living there?  Might start making one of my big houses for the oldies, once their kids have left home!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi marielou....
Triplets! are you clicking on the pregnant sim so it gives the adjust option? when you do this another menu appears asking if you like to change the odds, when you click that one you have the chance to change multiple birth odds. use the slider bar (fridge slider appears this is normal) slide it up then ok. 
as to moving oldies in together, when uni is installed you can merge households together, no friendship scores needed!
Good luck, 
just had my first set of triplets! 2 girls and a boy. I have created another new neighbourhood and just 3 couples all with the family asp and different star signs! the idea is to inter breed! a little and create a neighbourhood from 3 families! trying to give them all their lifetime wants!
ALSO I have not yet used a hack! in any of their houses just the maxis energiser!
wish me luck!
~dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Dizzi - when I click on the pregnant sim, no optional menu comes up - just 'Meditate' which comes up anyway?    So, I think we can safely say, its not working!    Ah well, never mind.  Do I need to do something to get it working?

Doesnt look like I've got the Sims anymore - my 'darling' husband installed the Sims Uni last night, but decided to stop halfway through   for no reason other than he's stupid, and now the Sims won't load, and neither will the Sims University.  I'm SO bloody mad! I know its only a game, but I've been playing it for ages, and it takes my mind off cr*p in my life.    Now its gone.       


Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG marielou have you unzipped it?  SORRY how could i forget to tell you to unzip each download! 
http://freezip.cjb.net/ this takes you to a page that has an easy to use free zip program ( i use it!) at the bottom of the page is the download called 
Download FreeZip v1.4.9 (250kB)

click this and save it to your desktop. the run/instal it 
THEN go can unzip your downloads.... much easier than the windows version (winzip). 
each file will have a blue and yellow FZ right click this to unzip.
 ~Dippy Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Oh Marie    I am sure you can get it all back somehow    I hope so anyhow.  Naughty Mark!    I agree, it is just a game, but it's such an ongoing game and it takes time to build houses and create families, etc.  it's sad to lose it.  I would be pretty sad too    Really hope it can be fixed.  

When you do get it all back - like Dizzi says, you need to unzip your downloads    If you have XP then there'll already be an unzip version installed you can use.  Just make sure you inzip to your downloads folder. 

Dizzi - Good luck with your new neighbourhood.  Sounds interesting that one    Well done on not using a hack too - don't know how you do it  
TSR is fab isn't it?  Have got some great stuff from there.  Risked downloading the 3D meshes, and so far, so good.  So cute having a mobile over the baby cots and loads of other bits too   Love the kitchen accessories, like bread board, rolling pin, etc.  They have horses on there at the moment.  Haven't downloaded them though.  Have you seen them?  Are they supposed to be moving decorations in the neighbourhood scene, or can they go on lots - do you know?  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Awww don't worry Dizzi - I should have asked you or Mark if that was all I needed to do    

I have a feeling mark already has winzip - I've heard him talking about it anyway, and we have Windows xp, so I'll leave it to Mark when he gets in.    He has a lot to do tonight! Apparently, he has saved the game, so it should be ok.      
My game is so big - all of Pleansetville is full, I'd hate to lose it! 

Jayne - Love the idea of mobiles over the cot, and kitchen accesories, I'll have to put that on my wish list for when I get this all sorted!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne yep ive seen the horses! I think they look silly!  sorry I have not downloaded them, I got brunta's "unsaggy" gran mesh today and outfits! 
the mesh's I have are mostly hair ones.
have you got the friendship drink from simslice? max's all neighbourhood friendships with one swig! easier than the candles even!   I just realised ive used this in my new neighbourhood! oops.
I have two lots of triplets so far ! I have actually found caring for them easy! 
when I first got ts2 I got my first baby/toddler and child taken by the sw! everything went belly up that was before i knew about asperation meters and rewards
Marielou.     I diddnt read your earlier post properly re mark only HALF installing Uni and now you have no sims! i would have been      
hope he gets it up and running soon with your saved neighbourhood.
oh well Ive checked in here back to the sims for an hour or 2, see you later....
~Dippy Dizzi 2~


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Phew that it's all saved. Mark will be busy tonight  The mobiles and stuff are from the sims resource http://www.thesimsresource.com/ and on there you can download a wizard (after you've subscribed) which does all the unzipping for you. You just choose what you want and at the click of a button it's installed  So easy. You can't do it with collections though. You need to go to the individual items of the collections and do it there. It will show you also where to get the mesh from for items like rugs, kitchen accessories, baby mobiles (which you put on the wall - like a picture - and it looks like it's attached to the cot  ).

Dizzi - Did see the frienship flask from Simslice, but not sure I want my sims to be friends instantly with all, so not downloaded that hack. The friendship and love crystals are used loads though. I also use the computer that allows you to max out moods, personality, skill and aspiration for all or individual household members. Haven't got Mirelly's (is that what it's called?) painting yet. It does a similar thing doesn't it?

Going to have to have a play tonight I think 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

PS - Dizzi - I want an unsaggy granny mesh!    How long overdue is that one!


----------



## Marielou

Right, I'm such a download virgin (don't mock me!) so on Thursday (Mark off work until then) I am going to sit down, and have a good look at the websites - especially the Sims resource, and subscribe, etc and get things moving!
For some reason, the Sims Uni wouldnt boot up today, but I do have my sims back up and running!     Mark showed me how to unzip, and I checked, and the triplet hack is working! Will update you once my first set of triplets/quads are born!    

Really really really want that mobile above the cot   and the unsaggy granny mesh! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Yay, glad you're back up and running Marie. 

Check when you download that you don't need Uni for some of the hacks or objects. 

Also, don't forget to download the mesh for some of the objects - it does carry a risk doing it, but it seems to me loads of people are using them and I've not had any probs so far.  If you just download and unzip a few at a time though it's easier to troubleshoot if you do get a problem.  

TSR is great for download objects and Simslice is fab for hacks.  

Just a thought about your uni not installing properly - do I remember you saying you downloaded Uni?  If you did, then I've read a few times on various sites that Maxis got smarter with Uni than they did with Sims and Sims2 and put something in so it couldn't be downloaded and installed properly.  As I say it's only something I've read, so if you get it working, all credit to you, but it could be the reason you're having problems    Apparently Nightlife will be the same.  It seems you gotta spend the pennies these days to get the games - game manufacturers are getting smart to downloading.  

Have fun with the pg hack and surfing the sites  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Yes, its a download Jayne - buying anything is this house is hard - Cd's, DVD's, games, you name it.    Sounds great, but I hardly ever get to go to the cinema     

I've just told him I'm buying Sims Uni tomorrow   and nearly fell over when he said 'Ok then'  

Ok, who has the real Mark, and can they keep him?!!  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

That was easy wasn't it    Whoever has the real Mark, let them keep him until you get Uni at least   

Once you get a proper copy of Uni, you'll be away no probs I'm sure.  Probably worth doing a bit of a disk clean and defrag on your computer before installing it, and make sure you get rid of any of the downloaded uni version first in case they interact badly with each other.  

Probably worth holding off in getting any more hacks or downloads until after you have Uni properly installed and running first.  Loads of them require an EP anyhow.  

You will love Uni, it has so much new stuff in it, that is both played at Uni and in normal Sims2 gameplay.  It really is worth having    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Have ordered Sims University - couldnt find it anywhere around town! 

I'm planning on having a window shopping night tomorrow  for hacks and downloads, but won't add any more on, until I have university sorted. 

Well, the triplets hack is working well now! And it _is_ very easy to use - Jayne, I have mine on 'random' so its a suprise how many babies I get! Today, 2 'career' women had their babies, and on random, they both had single babies. I'm going to play around with the odds more tomorrow, as I have another lady due - I really prefer it on random to choosing how many babies she has - although, I have one lady who wants 10 kids, she already has 5, so she's having quads next time I play with her  I'll have to make sure I have 2 nannys in for those! 

Really enjoyed playing the sims today, after not having it for a few days. One of Cassandra Goths children got married today, she has family aspiration, so I think she'll be having multiples!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Ahhh, so you can have it so you don't know what they will have anyway, but can work it the way you want if you choose to?  Might have to download that hack then afterall    

Marie, I always find having a grandparent or two around when there are lots of babies is helpful    Gotta admit though, I played last night with my broke family which has 1 baby and 2 toddlers (one adopted), and they almost drove me mad trying to get the baby and toddlers out of the cot at every waking opportunity!  The poor toddlers were exhausted, with sleep deprivation signs everywhere, and whenever one put the baby or toddler in the cot someone else would go and get them out and put them on the floor only to repeat the process over and over and over again! - arghhhhhh! - turned free will off in the end! 

The family is good at the moment though - it's the original Broke Maxis family.  Have got one grandmother (Brandy Broke - who is due to pop off in 1 day - she's 80 years old and I played and played last night thinking she'd go at 80 and she didn't!  So gave up as couldn't last another day at trying to keep the aspiration up at platinum so I can see if anything interesting happens - don't tell me!  ), Miracle - who is the baby she is pg with when you initially go into the household - and Miracle's wife (an adult Sim who is offspring from the second family I ever created).  The thing is though Miracle has knowledge aspiration, but his wife has a romance aspiration and is such a tart!    

She couldn't resist using the love crystals whilst Miracle was at work to woohoo a few random sims to reach her lifetime want of 20 loves, but was careless and ended up getting pg    Miracle seems okay about it though - not entirely sure he realises really, seeing as it all happened whilst he was at work and, his wife being a romance Sim, woohooed him when he got in from work anyhow (she fancied the hot tub for a bit of aspiration!)    Don't tell Miracle, but the other baby is far better looking than the one he produced!    Such a shame too that his wife did this - he's such a good provider for the family - has reached the top of his medical career and grafts day in and day out and what's she up too, whilst granny's looking after the kiddies    Naughty girl!  

Probably won't get a chance to play until the weekend now.  Wonder if Brandy will go with the hula girls - Marie, your Brandy did, didn't she? 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Yes, my Brandy went with Hula girls - you even get the Hawaiian music!!   
One of my sims, I can't remember their name   but they had twin daughters with red hair .... original members of the sims?  Well, anyway, it was his lifetime want to woohoo with the maid   so I did it while his wife was asleep on the sofa - anyway, she woke up, had a fight with the maid   and then slapped her husband round the face!  Soooo funny!  Then an option came up when she was talking to him, to divorce him.  I chose not to, they patched up their marriage, but now I wish she'd kicked him to the curb!    
I bet Miracle doesnt know about the baby as he was at work - he's in for a shock if he ever finds out!   

Mark is safely at work now, so I'm free to go 'shopping' for some hacks/downloads, to save to one side until I get my Sims uni    Can't wait!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Just thought I would come on to announce the arrival of my first set of Triplets - in random mode as well!     
A boy and two girls, born to a couple both with Money aspirations!    Never expected it - I really thought she'd have just a single baby.  Well, the nanny is booked, and will stay until they're children!  Twins is hard enough work .... I can't imagine how bad triplets are going to be!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

marielou and jayne have tracked down the free energiser paintin, 
http://www.simchaotics.net/Files/MerolaSims2/ME_EnergizerPainting.zip

click on it and save to downloads folder. very easy to use its a painting you click it says think of, as the sim does it all needs go green. no need for the ep either.

I am sorting out my downloads will play later...
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Marie, are you turning into a hack addict    They are very addictive   

Congratulations on the triplets      When you get Uni, you can download some hacks that allow you to max out aspiration and needs levels at the click of a button - the painting that Dizzi's given us the link for does that too I think - so you can ditch the annoying nanny, who drives me around the twist! and just get your Sims to do the work by staying up day and night looking after the babies   

I suppose at least with the parents having money aspirations they can buy loads of highchairs and cots and stuff    Bet they just want another flower bed or armless statue though    I don't really like money sims, just because of their desire to constantly buy stuff they already have    and unless you use a hack to raise their aspiration you have to get them the stuff too.  I did try buying, and then getting rid of it, but seems the game recognises this and doesn't allow the increase in aspiration    

Hope Uni arrives for you soon  

Dizzi - Thanks for that link  

I've arranged for my pooter to go in for a memory upgrade tomorrow - mostly to cope with downloads and in preparation of nightlife    I have got loads of memory left, and Sims runs like a dream since I had my new graphics card installed, but I notice it's taking a little longer to load each family these days, so know that more memory will solve that problem.  Also it seems to almost always need to increase virtual memory, so maybe more ordinary memory (blimey that sounds so untechnical    Hope Tony doesn't read this!    although he already knows I'm dull with techy stuff, so won't be surprised   ) might help that too - not to much of a problem if it doesn't though.


----------



## Jayne

Got PC back today. Had an extra 512mb of RAM added.  Still have 20 GB of hard drive memory left, so didn't upgrade that.  So, all ready now for Nightlife   

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Jayne - When is nightlife out? Another thing to add to my 'wishlist' 

Well, I've still got no sims.







Mark and his mate were messing about upgrading the PC power supply yesterday, and managed to delete the sims - AGAIN.  Funnily enough, he didnt delete his own game (Guildwars) and managed to stay up until 1am last night playing it. 
I wouldnt be so annoyed if he hadnt told me he'd fixed the sims - I just rang him, and he laughed, and said 'Oops, I was playing guildwars' 

Well, I got the last laugh -I've just deleted Guildwars.   Nev er let it be said that I'm not petty! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Have you really deleted his game Marie?      

Nightlife is out in November   

I haven't had chance to play for a good few days now, so hoping to play a little this afternoon/evening.  Have downloaded some more stuff though    My sims now have towels to go in their bathrooms    

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Brandy Broke just went with the reaper and hula girls    Made sure she was platinum aspiration when she went and am well impressed with the designer urn/tombstone.  She is now in a lovely rose garden    Made it to 83 and a half days, so not bad going eh    Made me giggle the way Reapy hands her the suitcase, whilst the hula girl's dancing away.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie you deleted his game! cool! I would do something like that! 
does he know yet?
Have you been able to reinstall your sims yet?

From my newsletter.
TSR Celebrates ~ 6 Years Old!
On August 19th, The Sims Resource will be 6 Years Old! Can you believe it? As normal with our anniversaries, we will be throwing an Event Weekend which will include a massive *10% of our databases being free! That means over 10,000 Sims 2, * and over 8,500 Sims 1 downloads for non subscribers to sink their teeth into. We will also have a prize draw or competition and activities in the Live Chat. Check out TSR's news posts nearer the date for more details.

Jayne glad you have seen the designer urn/gravestone at last! it is different for each asperation. Did you know nightlife is having a new asperation? 
So brandy is gone  
I need to get my pc ready for night life too, needs some more ram, as the loading time for the houses/community lots is around 2 min's 
game load up is around 6 mins. I think!!! its slow anyway lol
I have not played this weekend, have had a long weekend at work! will play later off to see SIL today and food shopping!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Check out My gallery I just Uploaded a picture of my first set of triplets!
it was easy to do as well! once i found the picture lol
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

That is slow load up times Dizzi.  My game loads within a min or so and even the really big houses with max graphics, shadows, etc. load within 2 mins (they didn't before I had my memory upgrade though).  

How did you get a pic in the gallery (going to look in a sec)?  I took some of reapy coming to get Brandy last night and couldn't for the life of me work out how to get them to upload anywhere.  Was going to put a pic of Brandy's last moment in here.  

Marie - Have you got Uni yet?  Or more to the point, have you got Sims back now?    I'm surprised Mark's still alive!   

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Well, Mark is still alive, and once he got over the shock of losing Guildwars   he quickly reinstalled Both the Sims2 and Guildwars    I had saved it to the harddrive, so all was not lost, and noone got killed!  

I got Sims uni in the post today    so I'm going to spend this afternoon installing and playing it! 

Loved your pic in the gallery, Dizzi - its when the triplets grow into toddlers that I'm worried about! Going to use that painting you passed on to top up mum/dad's needs levels.    

Jayne - Can't wait till november! Its my birthday 30th October, so I'll be asking for someone to preorder it for me  

Now I have Sims Uni, I'm going to subscribe to some sims websites, and start downloading in earnest!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie I'm sure you are going to enjoy sims Uni as much as Jayne and I are, 
lets hope Marks learnt his lesson, "dont mess with a sims addict"  

Jayne/Marie to upload a pic to your gallery do the usual go to your gallery here on ff, upload file 
to find the picture open these folders, 

open my documents,
then eagames, 
the sims, 
neighbourhoods,
then choose which neighbourhood your family is in,
then open storytelling, change the veiw to thumbnails and preview, 
if you do all this from the ff gallery upload a file window, when you find the picture you should be able to just select it and it will be there, then procced as per ff instructions! 
GOOD LUCK, 
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Thanks for the tutorial Dizzi  

Just realised why my pics are so bad.  It's because my pic quality settings are set to low, so need to up them now I have more memory, and try and take better pics.  Going to get rid of some of the rubbish ones now I know where to find them in my files too.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW Jayne I cant believe you got your pictures here on the thread! who's the girl mourning brandy?
their quality is fine, I wouldnt worry too much.
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

That's the tarty daughter in law!   She was the only one around when Brandy popped off to Hawaii    Saved the game and exited before they all came home too - well, it was late and I couldn't cope with plumetting aspirations and grief from another 4 Sims     

Wonder how Marie's getting on with Uni.  Bet she's playing right now   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie will post tomorrow on how much she played tonight  
I have my 2 Nephews staying for 2 nights with me so I need my sleep!
diddnt tuk them into bed till 9.30! there out for the count  
the younger one (5) loves the sims, so he will be on my game tomorrow! he's getting quite good, loves buying and placing stuff so he needs the motherlode cheat! 
I am going to go play now for half an hour! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I just made your pic's bigger by accident I was holding shift and left clicking the picture! it saves opening each one!
lol


----------



## saphy75

hiya

i was a recovering sims addict having not played for months but then i spotted dizzy's pic in the gallery and that was it i'm hooked again   i should be cleaning but i have spent the morning playing, right i'm off to play again ttfn

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

Ha ha, an addict is always an addict and now you've had that taste of Sim land again, you're finished!   

Marielou's probably still playing   

Dizzi - Did you manage just the half hour last night.  I always say that, but it ends up being longer   
Have fun with your nephews   

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I'm back!

OMG I LOVE University!  Managed to upload it easily, and then spent the best part of yesterday checking out the cool new stuff and just playing, playing, playing!!  

Can't wait for Nightlife too - Mark has preordered it from http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=stcs2&page=title&r=PC&title=667199 - only £14.99 delivered, bargin hunters!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi all
It was an hours play  I moved the broke family into their new house with a motherlode cheat, re designed and fully furnished it! tonight I will actually play it tonight as beau wants to go to uni....
Welcome back Pam, did you see Jaynes pics?
I am going to follow Maries link for nightlife in a min, I usually order from tesco online but its not on there pre order list yet.
Marie   on loading uni, told you it was stacks of fun! 

Nephews have just gone up to bed! have had the fullest day ever, sims this morning, town park at telford, mcdonalds, indoor swimming , out door swimming, playground, tea walking the dogs and moving sheep through 3 feilds, DH is reading the bed time storys now.
I am planning a pajama day tomorrow! well that is until we go to my mums, outdoor swimming and packing up to collect mummy from grandads, then I go to work for 7pm!

Take care all, 
~Dizzi~


----------



## saphy75

i didn't get my cleaning done yesterday   but i did manage to stop playing when dh got home, then i ended up watching BB (my other secret addiction)   all night 

Dizzy, yes i saw Jayne pic fabby aren't they

Marielou, university is fantastic isn't it. i think that's why i stopped playing coz my sister took her university ep back   and i knew i would have to start the whole game from scratch   but i'm trying to talk dh into buying it for me along with nighlife when it comes out

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I just pre ordered from Maries link **THANK YOU**
having my pj morning so far so good.....
~dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Any Sims2 addicts or wannabies reading this who DON'T have a copy of the Sims2 - 'Game' is doing a special offer this week - its down from ~£34.99 to only £19.99   but for this week ONLY!!  

I bought myself a copy, so now I'm offically a proper Sims2 owner, and not a dirty downloader    

Jayne - Love your photos - like the dress Brandi was wearing, so strange to see her in clothes that I didnt have her in    Glad you got to see the hula girls    

Saphy - I'm so glad I've got university too - still trying ot get used to it, been sitting reading the manuel today.    That link I gave in my last post, for Sims Nightlife, if you go on that website, and search for Sims University, they sell that for £14.99 delivered also, I bought from there, and its a very fast service.  Have used that site quite a bit, and always impressed.   

OMG, I got the Sims2 today for the first time (my whole game was a download before) and Mark has installed it, and moved my saved games over, and I'm loving having a manuel! (how sad am I?!   ) Little things I didnt know about - like the 'design tool' in buying and selling - I always wondered what it was, and never used it, now I can't wait!
Mark is off work yesterday/today so he's been on guildwars and I havent had time for the Sims, I have two women due babies with family aspiirations, so I might go for quads!      

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Glad you're enjoying Uni Marie - knew you would  

This is the pic of what was going to be the Old People's Home, but realised it didn't really have enough space, so have moved my rich family out of the mansion which for some reason decided to run slow - rest of game is fast, and refurbed it.  I downloaded the house, so sadly not my own creation.  But I did decorate it myself and added a few bits and pieces.  Have done the gardens since this pic was taken too.  

(edit - pics deleted by Jayne to save space )


----------



## Marielou

Wow, Jayne that is a gorgeous house!    I've seen a lovely house on one of the website, might be simslice, I downloaded it last night, so I'm going to try and play later on!  

Has anyone else noticed that with their game, things seem to go wrong?  For example, a family can be sitting round the table, eating dinner, but then all of a sudden, they all jump up - like the game 'forgot' what they were doing.  This also happens with some families when they 'Chat' to someone - it just won't allow them to, and I've never got to use 'Tell a secret' on a sim child.  

Anyone else had these problems?!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry marie, there are a few bugs and issues with the game, although with the Uni ep a patch for most of them will have been included, check your downloads, did it start to happen after a particular download? if so find and delete that one and see if it still happens. hope to have helped, check out the main maxis site, and look in tech help/search bbs. 
I'm not sure about the tell a secret.....    again see if anyone on the bbs has had the problem, a soulution is often there.

That house of Jaynes I HAVE IT TOO! I will post my pictures of it and the changes ive made when I find which neighbourhood I have it in!
I   at marie "selling" uni to saphy when weve spent ages "selling it to Marie" 

 once a  Sims addict always a Sims addict 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

My house! I have it on a Uni lot, this was a very early picture, notice the cheap telly, and not much furnishings 
hope you like it!

how about we download the same house and  spend the same amount of simolians, changing it/improving it and then posting a before and after picture here?  
After we have all replied to each others pictures we could remove them  to save server space?
what do you think  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Oooooh I LOVE that idea!!!  

I keep meaning to post some pictures, then forget! I havent taken photos in ages, as Mark moans (misery!   ) but I'll take some next time I see something interesting! 

Had my 2nd set of Triplets today - another 2 girls and a boy.  I have my work cut out! Luckily, they already have a teenager, plus a child who grows into a teenager in 1 day, so 4 adults to care for 3 babies!  

Dizzi - I hadnt noticed if those bugs/etc still happened after I installed Uni - they've been happening ever since I installed the Sims2 all those months ago - havent noticed anything since I installed Uni, so fingers crossed, its ok now! 

Marie xx


----------



## Bels

New Home .....


----------



## Bels

New Home .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,34679.0.html


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Bels   

Marie - There's a patch you can download for Uni now you're legal - should fix lots of problems.  You can get it from the Sims2 website.  The game is buggy though   

Oh, I have to show the you the rest of the interior or my house.  When I play next I'll get some pics - might go in and get some in a sec actually.  (did use motherlode cheat though to decorate it).  

Dizzi - Glad I admitted I didn't build that house myself    Did consider fibbing for a second  

Fab idea Dizzi of downloading the same house and us all decorating it ourselves.  Not sure I know how to decorate without Motherlode though    

I can't see a problem with us putting pics on here, so long as we delete them after we've all seen them.  I've already taken the grim reaper ones off and will take the house ones off as soon as I upload my interior pics    I don't mind taking responsibility for editing our posts and getting rid of pics every few days or so, so we don't take over the server with Sims   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Okay, I've finally submitted and given into wanting the triplets and quads hack    Have downloaded and unzipped it, so going to try it out tonight on a poor unsuspecting Sim.  Going to go for broke and straight for the quads!    Wish me luck! or should that be - wish my Sim luck!  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Ooooh Jayne, good luck with the Quads - let us know how you got on!

Spent today playing with the family who had the first set of triplets, managed to get through the first day ok.  Mum/Dad went to work, and had a Nanny in to care for them, so far so good! Wasnt too bad, really - Mum looked after the girls, Dad looked after the boy.  Just interested to see how it goes when they're toddlers   

I have a couple who both have family aspirations, so I'm going to give them quads. 

I'm noticing I have loads of Oldies waiting to die .... so I'm busy making a lovely oldies home, so I can free up some houses - I only have 2 free houses!  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Have just found this 'end of the line elder hostel' which I think I might download. I used my other one for my sims to move into, and can't be bothered building one.

http://www.thesimsresource.com/search.php?k=elder

Haven't had chance to use my pg hack yet. Need to get some more sims to elders first, then move them into the elder hostel to free up a particularly large house I have with 5 bedrooms, and then move in my newly married Sims with family aspirations. Will then go for the quads  Can't wait!

I took some pics of the inside of the other house, but used the large version, which won't upload on here. Need to be medium sized or less to fit. Will try again later.

Marie, good luck with the triplets 

Right, I'm off for a play 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I've downloaded that hostel, Jayne, thanks for the link.  
Havent had a chance to play yet, but can't wait to move some of my oldies over.  

I've also downloaded other houses, and signed up with Simsresource, theres loads I want on there! 

Which website did you see the mobiles for above the cots, Jayne?  I've been looking everywhere, but as yet, no joy.

Dizzi ~ where are you?! Playing the sims, no doubt  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - The mobiles are in The Sims Resource  If you do a search for nursery, and then scroll down to latest sets, then click 'view all matching sets', find a collection you like and then click the objects number and it will show you what's in the collection. You can then download individual items from the collection. Remember to check if it needs a mesh though - mobiles do. It should give you a link to where to download the mesh.

There's some mobiles on this page. I just did a search for mobile - without the s on the end. I find the search on TSR a bit fickle.

http://www.thesimsresource.com/items/ts2objects.php?searchonfield=header&search=mobile

I definitely recommend downloading the instalation wizard. It's really easy to use and saves loads of time.

I haven't played for a few days either, but I did manage to redecorate the oldies home that I downloaded, and have moved in Daniel and Sue Pleasant. I have 4 more oldies (2 couples) who will go in there soon - just waiting for their teens to go off to Uni. One of those sets of oldies will be my first and third ever created sets of sims. Will be very sad when my very first Sims go.

Only thing I've thought of, is that there are going to be a lot of urns or tombstones on this particular lot. Not sure if I can delete any of them  It could get very haunted! Ghosts annoy me a bit - not so keen on them


----------



## Marielou

Jayne , you can get rid of Urns/Tombstone by going into 'Buy/Sell'  - just click on it, and sell it like any other object.    One of my ghosts is doing my head in ~ she's forever waking up the family (her daughter now lives in the house, with her many children) and scaring them, and now they're always tired.  I'm reluctant to get rid of her, as sh'es Sims 'Marie'     but I think I might have to. 

Can Ghosts scare toddlers?  

Thanks for the links to the mobiles, I've been too scared to download a mesh before, is it just the same as downloading normal things?  I'll use the installation wizard, hopefully that'll help me.  

I've got a few things downloaded now, mostly houses, and a few objects.    If you download a skin, or sim, how do they appear in the game?  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Marie 

Yep, you download a mesh the same as the objects.  I haven't had any problems with meshes (so far!) and have loads for objects like towels, rugs, hair, clothes, etc.  Probably worth just downloading one at a time and testing it in your game before getting another one though, so then you'll know where the problem is if you encounter one and can clear it from your downloads folder.  

The wizard will also let you remove downloads from your computer by the click of a button.  Very easy.  

Not sure if ghosts can scare toddlers    Don't think anything hurts toddlers, babies or children does it?  

I knew about that deleting a tombstone/urn thing, but I just can't bring myself to do it.  Sounds like Sim Marie's a bit of a nightmare though!  

I'm hoping to have a play later on tonight or a bit tomorrow - not played for almost a week now!  Withdrawal symptoms!!!   

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi Jayne, Hi Marie,

Weird chatting to you on a different thread!    Sorry to crash in!

I'm a Sims addict too but when I read your posts I can't help but wonder if I've got the same game coz I'm sure my characters don't get older and getting Sims envy at all the things you can make yours do.  I've got Sims Deluxe Edition, House Party, Unleashed, Superstar and Hot date.  Any advice?  My babies grow up but maybe I'm flitting from house to house too much for the others to grow up - but it takes so long to get through a day of their time never mind any longer.

Am I just completely stupid   and missing something here?  

Love the thought of all those downloads by the way  

AnneD  xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hiya Anne,

No, you're not stupid   we've got the updated version of the sims ~ The Sims 2 ~ if you Lloved the Sims, you've GOT to get this! Its more 3D, the Sims grow up, from a baby to an old wo/man, then die ... plus the best bit  you can make them TTC, they get pregnant and give birth (the only reason i play, actually  )

http://thesims2.ea.com/ This is the offical site, so you can get a taste of what its like.

http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=sr&page=title&r=PC&title=120244 This is Play.com, they're selling the Sims2 £10 cheaper than anywhere else, with no delivery charge.

  I'm like Miss Bargin Hunter here! 

Jayne ~ I've never deleted a tombstone or urn either, I'm just too soft!  I know if you move out of the house, or all the sims die, the urns disappear, while the Tombstones stay.  But, obvio9usly, you're not going to be that with a Oldies home. Still, maybe the ghosts will scare the oldies to death 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Ooh thanks Marie, you're a star! Giving you a bubble for that  

I thought I was going nuts but now feel much better and I'll order that straight away.  Do you have any of the other games I mentioned?  I loved the superstar one but getting a bit bored with that and have fun with hot date but for some reason have more success making my Sims females date other Sims females so now have lots of lesbians and one that will date anything that moves - DH thinks I'm completely potty every time he looks over my shoulder.  (Although when I hear him coming I normally quickly switch back to my work because I feel guilty for playing  )

Should be playing out in the sun today but my roofs bust on my new flaming convertible and feeling very upset and can't get it to the garage till tomorrow.  It's been the only thing that's really made me smile for ages but knew it was too good to be true.  Think I'll go back to Sims world - it's so much easier and more controllable  

Happy Sims girls,

AnneD xxx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Anne   

Definitely ditch all of the Sims 1 stuff - Sims 2 is in a class of it's own    You need to buy Sims University expanstion pack 2, to go with your new Sims 2 game   The next EP, Nightlife, is due out in November   The expansion packs with Sims2 add so much more to the game than the ones in the original Sims - they are a must!    

Marie - Have been playing a bit today and have now got 6 oldies in the oldie home, so going to play them for a bit now until they all pop off  That's free'd up some big houses, and I've fast tracked (like in about 10 mins) some sims through university and they're ready to move into the big houses and have quads!    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi all, 
welcome Anne   
hope your sims 2 dosnt take to long to arrive, just to copy what Jayne and Marie have said It really is in a class of its own, you will wonder why you were so addicted to the sims 1 after playing the sims 2!
have you seen our pictures on here of the sims 2? I have a triplets piccy in my gallery! (from a hack) the game has the ability for your sims to have twins!

I have been playing, and working and posting and partying! (see hen night pics)
will play the sims after I finish posting here on FF!

I cleared out pleasntville leaving just the 2 families the Brokes and the Pleasents and any blood relation families in other houses, ie Dustin and Angela, Beau and Amy (paper girl went to uni together ) Herb and Coral Oldie adopted a boy called Ash he is an orphan again as both Herb and Coral died within days of each other. Ash is a teen so I will send him to uni soon. everyone wants to resurect herb and  coral, Ash is a knowledge sim so I might let him try!!! they also have the fear of them being a zombie too!
have been trying to age Mary-sue and Brandi as their grandchildren are older than their youngest kids!
I have been wary of mesh's but have been brave and downloaded the nursery meshs, mobile crib changing table and bath with no problems.
I have also re organised my downloads and cancled my subscriptions to the well dressed sim, their downloads are not that good at the moment the sims resource is at the moment the best site.
I am going to get the home in the link  and we must then post a pic of how weve changed it as I think you have both got it already??
catch you all agin soon 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Finally used my pg hack.  Set it to random and had triplets    This Sim is Bella Goth (not the real one, but the daughter of Mortimore Goth and Dina Calliente).  Babies were born in the middle of the night, in the garden (Bella was stargazing) whilst the husband was at work    

Promise to use the quads hack next time.  Really wanted to this time, but just liked the random aspect of it as the house isn't that big.  Going to save the quads hack for the couple I plan to move into one of the much bigger houses.  

Anyway, here's  little pic - they are 2 boys and a girl   

(Pics deleted - Jayne)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Fantastic, born under the stars, what have you named them?     

have been playing earlier this evening, downloaded the elder house made some changes, it now has 1 dbl bedroom 6 single bedrooms and 3 bathrooms (1 all, 1male, 1 female)
I created a new family used motherlode so they could afford the $180,000 and moved them in, two elders (man and wife knowledge) and their adult daughter, used the friendship candles to find the daughter a hubby got her pg and married and have just moved them out!
trouble is the house they've moved to has eaten up their $20,000 so they have just $9 left, the small fridge, with only a cheap loo and a cheap single bed! could be some rows, especially as Jayne is expecting triplets! ( she does not know she is expecting yet!)
going back there now for half hour before bed, see you all soon.
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi squirrel said:


> especially as Jayne is expecting triplets! ( she does not know she is expecting yet!)


          

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thought you would find that funny!  
the triplets are born, thankfully her DH had a couple of promotions, the house is still barely furnished mind!
Jayne, Phill and the triplets, Natasha, Faith and Bryan (names chosen from nearby music cd's!)

(pic deleted as agreed - Jayne)


----------



## Jayne

Awww, so cute    I haven't named my triplets yet.  Starting to run out of names!  Think I these triplets will be Rhys, Mia and ? (can't think of another boys name - I used all my favourite names up with the first few babies).  Oh, I want to go and play now and get quads  

You're so good not using a cheat to buy all the furnishings.  I am yet to kit out a house properly since discovering Motherlode.  Everytime I move in a new family I swear I won't use it, but they only need to go clothes shopping once, and that's it  

Dizzi, I have that problem with children/grandchildren aging before the older generations too.  That's one reason for creating the oldies home.  I'm currently taking time to make sure all generations are right - it can get confusing though!  Especially if you have other families that aren't related, but it seems odd to have that family stagnent whilst another family moves on a couple of generations.  I have some children running around, like Marsha Brueing (a Maxis made sim) who was playing with my first families children, and is still a child (female Peter Pan   ).  Might have to get her to grow up soon and marry someone.  Sometimes the Maxis made sims are quite interesting   I have one at the moment on the Uni lot that is permanently going off and getting pizza - he gets 3 or 4 in a row and just lets them go off    He has to use the exercise machine a lot too!    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi 
I know you can grow up maxis teens (by sending them to uni) but how do you grow up maxis children? I too find it funny that maxis kids dont grow up! and generations of our families are playing with the same kids!!
played a little last night, triplets are now children. 
oh well Dh is home need to go food shopping, see you all soon....
~Dizzi~
Happy Simming


----------



## Jayne

I thought I would try and befriend a Maxis child and ask them to move in - will that not work?  I suppose it might not    There's a Maxis Sim, Lucy Burb, who is a child though and is playable as she comes with the family to move onto a lot, but not sure about the ones that are just in the game with no home to speak of.  Will have a go and see what happens   

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I find it funny that the Maxis kids don't grow up, too!  I mean, whats the point in befriending them (worst for me is that guy Ricky, he's a teen and seems to get everywhere!) just for your own sims to grow up, and then having to keep a kid as a friend?!  Tsk.    

Jayne ~ Congrats on your triplets!      Although, what your husband (who looks pretty hunky to me   ) was doing Naked when they were born .......    

I've found since I've installed the Triplet hack, most of my sims have twins/triplets and I've left the 'birth odds' alone.  I've had

1 singelton.
2 sets of twins.
4 sets of Triplets.  
0 Quads.  

Luckily, most of the triplets are in homes where there is a teenager, who can help Mum/dad.  Don't know how I would cope with Quads!  

I never use Motherlode.    I'm such a cheat freak. I like them to earn money themselves.   Drives me mad, but I get quite obsessive about it! I need help!  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - It was Dizzi who has the hunky hubby naked in the bathroom    

I really want to stop using Motherlode, but am totally addicted to it!  Perhaps I can wean myself off by just using it to go shopping, and then flush it all down the anti cheat toilet I downloaded from Simslice, and then make them furnish the house themselves.  

Think I love Motherlode so much because when I had Sims one, and early on in Sims 2, I didn't know about money cheats and did everything from scratch.  

Must have a go soon at doing a family with no cheats  - feel a bit scared of that prospect!  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Not sure if you have already found this site/object it is from simlogical 
"Days of our life shrub"

In
Sims 2 Miscellaneous Hacked Objects
it is down the list a bit but it is a shrub, you place it on your lot and when you click on it it tells you how many days each sim on the lot has in that age.
useful for keeping Elders platinum.

Jayne you need to try a house without motherlode! as a step in the right direction, give the house a $1000 boost on a set day in the week, by typing KACHING instead of motherlode! to buy clothes for example. 
I pretend they got a small loan when I give them $1000 or the other thing I do somtimes is after the house purchase I make their funds back up to $20,000 once they have moved in!!!
Go on be brave start with a single sim get them a good job start small and go for it!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Would you believe, I never use the community plots?!  
I started using them yesterday, and got addicted to buying clothes, although some of them didnt show up in the wardrobe later    One spooky thing .... money never ever gets taken out of my Sims 'bank' for the clothes?    Should I be happy?!   If only that would happen in real life!  

Not been to anything other than the clothes shop yet .... did go many moons ago to the other shop and bought a computer game and magazine, but thats it!  I must admit, I did always think its a waste of time, as their needs go down and they need to go to bed early, but now I just max out their needs before going, so they come back more or less the same.   

Jayne .... oops thouhght it was you with the triplets, but it was just the sims name    I'm going  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - I built my own community lot (a beach - downloaded some fab water and sand meshes  ).  In that lot there is everything a sim could need - including a community bed for them to re-engergise before going home   With Uni you can buy mobile phones and handheld games and personal stereo, which are great as an adult can give a child a handheld game a as a gift.  It also makes life lots easier not having to go to the wall phone to answer the phone or make a call, plus the Sim who the call is for, has their mobile ring, so you always know who is wanted  

There's lucky you are not having to pay for the clothes    I have downloaded sooooo many outfits now, it costs a fortune each time I go there, as I have to buy almost all of them for my sim to try on at home    

Haven't played the triplets were born, so looking forward to have a play sometime this weekend  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne
I did not realise that you could give handhelds as gifts!  I am going to try that one!
I tend to build just one comunity lot with everything there, including the energiing painting/pc 
and friendship candles so that families that cant afford them can use them! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Yep, you can give handhelds to children.  Just click on the child and it should be there as one of the options   I only discovered it because one of my Sims did it in free will mode   

Have any of you had the option with your rubbish bin by the roadside, to go and get stuff back out of it, which in turn you get money for?  I've only had it happen with one Sim.  It might be related to the job he does, but don't think it is.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Is it somthing to do with your sims asperations?
ie a low asperation fortune sim
never seen this myself SIL has my sim bible so can not look it up at the moment but I will as soon as I get it back!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

No, he's a romance sim, and has loads of money and platinum aspiration


----------



## Marielou

Yes, thats happened to me before too .... usually with Don Lothario (now Goth, as he married Cassandra) it can also happen with indoor bins ... never happened to me with an outdoor one, and Don has romance aspiration as well.  
Also, his child got $4 out of the bin. (why doesnt my bin at home chuck out £4 at me!) 

OMG building my own community lot?!    I might have a go at that tomorrow .... make it my 'project'    I like the idea of having everything under one roof (umm I'm now singing the 'Toys R us' song in my head!) so I'll look later tonight for downloads for it.  

Love the idea of the handhelds ... I'm SUCH a community virgin!  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Have been sorting loads of stuff to sell on Ebay today and have decided to sell my Sims 1 Deluxe game and holiday expansion pack on Ebay    Probably won't get much for it these days, but I'm never going to play it again, so am going to sell it.  Will be sad to see it go nonetheless   

Jayne x


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Wow - I can't believe it - fellow Simmers! 
I haven't really explored all the forums - didn't know you were all here!!!
I've the Sims 2 +University - if only having a baby was that simple


----------



## Jayne

Hi Sweetpeapodder  

Great to have a new Sims addict on board    There's currently 3 of us fairly active on this board, but we did have others - think they've all gone into rehab though!    Welcome    Looking forward to hearing all about your Sims    And yes, if only having babies were so easy  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

and Welcome Sweetpeapodder (love the name!)
along with having babies easily I wish I could type motherlode in when online banking! 

I am currently playing in veronville, whereby I  have started another new family   and am currently trying to fufuill there life time wants without the money cheat and energiserpainting! so far so good  
Although today I NEED to do some real cleaning/washing   I will be playing for an hour or two  

Sweetpeapodder - Do you download stuff into your game? 
we all have the triplets and quads hack at the moment tho none of us has been brave enough to have quads yet! 

see you all later
~Dizzi~


----------



## sweetpeapodder

Hi - I do download, but it tends to be kitchen units or really nice sofas    I'm never quite brave enough to try things that alter the game in case it all goes wrong!  I have downloaded some great new houses though!  I wish I was better at building things like community lots and houses but I never seem to get the sizes right - they look nowhere near as good as other people seem to make them.


----------



## Jayne

Managed to have a little play very late last night - well early hours of this morning in the end   - and have created a couple from scratch who I have so far avoided using any cheats on.  It is sooooo hard though.  I am dying to be able to buy some of the things like the friendship candles, but they need a decent bed first!  Can't even buy some of my lovely downloads, like the rugs, towels and kitchen accessories, etc.  It is good fun though going back to basics again   

Have still only ever played Pleasantview.  Took some pics last night of the neighbourhood.  Thought it would be good to see what all our neighbourhoods looked like, but I can't find the pics on my PC, so can't put them up anyway   

Did start decorating a house the other week though - with Motherlode - and had downloaded some nice water, pebbles and sand (which I've also used on my community beach lot).  Pic below   (though this one doesn't show the sand).  Have also found fish to go in my pools and seawater from TSR   Oh, and a duck too  

Jayne x 


(pic deleted - Jayne)


----------



## Jayne

Continued playing with my family without the 'cheats' last night, and OMG it was eventful    

They finally saved just about enough money half way through their adult life to have quads!  3 girls and a boy       All went really well when the quads were babies, but once they changed into toddlers then OMG!    What a nightmare    House was a tip, babies were sleeping outside, inside, stinky with unchanged nappies, etc.  This was despite 2 nannies too!    Anyway, decided to ditch the nannies as they were doing my head in as they kept taking the toddlers out of the cots everytime the parents put them in there, and this was the root of the problem, because the toddlers couldn't get any sleep, they couldn't get potty trained.  The only need being met was that of feeding (the nannies seem to feed at every opportunity!).  I also switched off free will (perfectly legal thing to do   ) and managed to take charge and get the house in order - so proud of myself    

Anyway, the mum finally manages to find a last little bit of energy before bed to fix the trash compacter, only to get electrocuted and old Reapy turned up    I was going to let her go as opposed to exiting without saving, as I like to play the game out as it happens if I can bear it.  Thankfully Reapy was in a comical mood and started looking through his pages of who's time was up, and her hubby was there and begged for her life.  After a quick game of 'which hand is it in' hubby wins back his wife's life, and all is well - except for wifey looking a bit frazzled!  nothing a bath didn't fix though    

Anyhow, that's how I left the game.  House is clean and in bed, and mum and dad sleeping soundly too.  Toddlers all still need to get potty trained, learn to walk and talk, and mum and dad are so low down on aspiration points they are in the red!    so using smart milk isn't an option right now either   Doesn't help that mum and dad are both romance aspiration sims.  

Blimey, couldn't have chosen a more unsuitable family to bless with quads could I  

Have put a few pics below (will delete them in a couple of days though   ). 

Jayne x 

(pics deleted - Jayne)


----------



## Jayne

Oh, this is the frazzled pic and the chaos one - with children sleeping everywhere  

(pics deleted - Jayne)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne 
your pictures are great!
QUADS and ROMANCE sims what were you thinking! 
so no cheats what so ever not even the energiser painting
I am impressed! 
I have just started using nannies again but I book them "just for now" to cover a day for both parents to work, to gain extra cash otherwise I use vacation days! 
those cribs in the pictures are amazing! I love the pink and blue rooms.
the neighbourhood pictures sounds like a good idea, i believe with nightlife we will be able to see the otherhouses from the house we are playing in, I.E we will see the neighbourhood through doors/windows etc.... I can't beleve Nightlife is out in just over 2 weeks   I need to get some more RAM.
going to play now for half an hour, I have a  couple more posts to reply to then I am Simmming it before bed!

Marie and Sweetpeapodder hows your game going??
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Arghhhh, I thought nightlife was out in November!  Haven't checked for a while though, so the release date may have been brought forward since I last heard (which was a few months back).  OMG! I'm all excited now    (so sad  )  That will be so cool to be able to see the other houses.  Nightlife is definitely going to add lots to the game.  That's why I like these EP's so much, they add so much more than the EP's in Sims 1 ever did.  I've heard there's driveable cars too, so we don't have to wait for the carpool anymore, and oooooo, loads of things that I just can't think of right now   

I'm so glad I got my RAM upgraded the other week.  It's made the world of difference to my game (that and my new graphics card).  Can go now from inserting the disk to being inside a house in about 1.5 mins   (and that's for large lots too).  Don't get that annoying 'virtual memory minimum too low' notice everytime I come out of the game either anymore, and no slow downs in game.  

Think I'm going to have a quick play before I go to bed now too   Must limit myself though to just half an hour - hmmmmmm   

Jayne x 

Glad you like the pics   I got the cribs from TSR


----------



## Marielou

I thought Nightlife was out 9th November too!  Great if it's sooner!   


On the nanny subject ~ One I have is doing my head in.  This toddler was crying for hygiene and sleep, and all she kept doing was trying to feed him! He'd just cry in the highchair and not eat, then she'd take him out, and try and feed him again! In the end, he collapsed and fell asleep on the floor.    Poor baby! Luckily, the Nanny then got it into her thick head that he needed a sleep.    They're good, but v. annoying!  
I've ordered a Nanny 'Just for now' to do Night~time feeds on my triplet toddlers.  Not brave enough for quads yet    

Jayne ~ Do you find with Free~will on, they just keep putting the babies down?  In free~will, with triplet babies, if one does a poo, and the Mum picks it up to change it, and another triplet does a poo, she will put the first baby BACK in its cot, to lecture the other baby!   By the time she has finished, all the babies are crying for hygiene and food.  Mad woman.

I want the driveable cars, too!

Marie xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder

wow - Nightlife just 2 weeks away!

Jayne - the frazzled pic was great!  I have had only 1 dice with death - I got the pg exhaustion thing...


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have pre-ordered Nightlife and just checked at play.com 
Our price: £14.99 Delivered

Availability: *Due for release on 16/09/2005* RRP: £19 You save: £5.00 (26%)

just in from work, got some things to do before going out tonight but i will find an hour for my sims!
I am fast tracking 5 students at uni all bar 1 has completed their senior year, if you throw a graduation party do all the sims don gowns? or just the sim who "throws the party"?

Meet the students of the White house they are the next generation in veronville... 2 family sims 1 romance 1 fortune 1 knowledge.
twin brothers and a cousin plus 2 friends....
when I first moved them in for some reason free will was off! 
I NEVER turn it off! 
and they just stood still, did nothing and their needs were in the orange and red so I would send them to the energiser painting and they would still stay right where they were on the lot corner after coming back from class with their needs refiled until I realised what was going on 
oh well 2 days off now so catch up with you all soon
~Dizzi~

Ps Jayne - feel free to delete my pictures as and when needed

(pic deleted as agreed  Jayne)


----------



## Jayne

Can't wait to get nightlife now   

Ended up playing really late last night - knew I would, and so am knackered now tonight as only managed 4 hours sleep       but I did it, and raised my toddler quads to children - all have been potty trained, taught to walk and talk and have excellent scores with their parents   Okay, so I did have to use up every single aspiration reward point to buy an energiser machine, but I didn't cheat    

Marie - The nanny's drive me mad, and I'm not using them anymore!  and yep the parents with free will on are a pain when they put one child down to lecture another, when they both just need a nappy change  

Dizzi - Lovely to meet your family   I love seeing pics of people's games   (will go through the thread and delete all pics on the weekend). 

Going to have a quick scoot around here and then it's a major early night for me    Only in work tomorrow and then off until 14 Sept   

Want to go and play, but way too tired.  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Hmmm I seem to have detected a problem with my triplet hack   ~ No matter ho wmany times my poor Sims keep   they don't get pregnant!!    
Are they all infertile?! Should I direct them to this website?!    

Hmm wonder if I could downlaod a fertility clinic .....

Anyone else found this problem?  I really don't want to take the hack off.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Dear Marie!
Could be the hack but sometimes its a incompatible couple! I think Jayne had similar problems a little while ago. she ended up adopting  

I have been brave just had my first set of quads 2 boys 2 girls. they just turned toddler, had to use the energiser painting a couple of times but thats all!

I need to upgrade the RAM in my PC but I'm not sure I can be without it for more than a few hours! I am thinking of getting it done Friday any ideas A) how long it may take, B) how much it may cost, C) how much more should I get, D) will I lose my game  
not sure what my PC's current spec is how do I find that out ? 
hope you can help ! 

Hi Jayne are you on holiday yet? only 4 hours sleep with your 2 boys! how do you do it  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Marie - I had a couple who wouldn't get pg either, and so adopted, and then they got pg    Might be worth deleting the hack and reinstalling incase you have a corupt download.  Not sure what else to suggest though  

Talking about this, I'm a bit worried about all the hacks and downloads I have for when nightlife comes out.  Some may not be compatible, so I'm going to be so careful when I install and back up everything beforehand.  I do have all my downloads and hacks saved to a separate folder, but it will be such a pain if I have to remove them all and then install one by one, testing the game as I go to find the incompatible ones.  My game runs so perfectly at the moment, I'm loathe to do anything that might ruin it. 

Dizzi - I took my pooter into PC World and was at the doors as they opened.  They did my upgrade there and then and I was out in about 10 mins    I had 512 mb RAM added giving me a computer total of 768 mb RAM, and it's made the world of difference to my game and load times.  Cost me about £60 in total (most of that though was what it cost them to put it in I think).  They didn't touch my game.  

I find the details about my computer under View Systems Information, but not sure where it's stored. I find it via the help menus that come with XP.  Don't think you need this info though if you're just having some RAM added.  Make sure you have enough GB of hard drive space left too.  I have about half my computer's total memory free.  

Good luck with the quads.  I'm about to embark on my second lot. Sim is 1 day pg - it's Lillith Pleasant & Dirk Dreamer   They have a lovely big house and are both family aspiration sims, so hopefully a little easier this time around, and will have loads and loads of aspiration points to buy lots of the energiser machines, so won't be cheating    Raising sim quads is so, so hard.  

I am off work now until a week tomorrow   I think I've just gotten used to hardly sleeping over the past few years    Used to need 10 hours a night to just survive, and the odd afternoon nap    Must admit, I still do like my sleep, but have just learnt to live without    Makes me a bit scatty, but overall not too bad    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thank you Jayne, pc world did it there and then... Tempting our nearest pc world is half hours drive.
I usually use a local pc shop was going to ring them and see how long they need the hard drive for. I will go and look up my spec now.  
our downloads are a pain when a new xp comes out, I will move mine to a folder on the desktop prior to installing then check the tsr site and see whos updated what. you can see what you have downloaded from them without searching,
looking forward to nightlife coming out when I don't have to go to work! lots of play time....
~Dizzi~

Ok update   my spec is 1.00 GB of RAM xp home AMD Athlon xp2600+
my "c"drive
shows 15.8 is used space and 96.6 GB is free total capacity is 114GB


----------



## Jayne

Not really sure what your spec means, but surely if you have 1 GB of RAM then you have way more than what I have, and so you shouldn't need to upgrade RAM - unless of course you use loads of games on your PC.  I only have Sims on mine and a few of Jack's games, but they don't take up much space. 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Jayne I know it seems a bit silly to add more looking at my spec, but I do have _a Lot _ photos on the pc and no other games the loading times are a bit slow?? game runs quite well I can have about 7 people to a party and the cinicam plays fine... I did do a disc cleanup yesterday and that has helped... not sure what to do now, maybe I should wait till I have nightlife and see how the game runs 

I was going to play tonight, but I have neglected FF this week a bit  so feel I need to post some help and support to others! or at least read whats going on with the site and everyone these days!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Calling all addicts    How we all doing?    

Dizzi - Are you upgraded yet?

Marie - Noticed on donor thread you said you'd be playing yesterday - any news?  

My second set of quads (well, Lillith's and Dirk's) are all grown now into children (3 boys and 1 girl) - was so much easier with them being family aspiration sims - but I must admit to cheating with Motherlode for decorating the nurserys and fully equipping them with fridges too.  Oh, I also used the 'red slice' energy drink - which only increases energy and fun levels, so they still had to find time to cook and eat, use the toilet, wash, etc.  So, did cheat a bit, but it was a far more enjoyable experience!    

OMG!  So excited about Nightlife now  

Going to go back through the threads now and delete the other pics   Here's some of the new arrivals though  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

My first alien sim baby   Called him Spacey!    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Jayne ~ You play sooooo much quicker than me!    I only play one sim day at a time per family .... and as all my lots are filled, that means it takes ages for them to grow up! My first set of triplets are still toddlers .... about to start their 2nd day.  I've so far got one walking and potty trained.  Working on one per day, not worrying about talking.    You brave thing with quads!  I've so far left it down to random .... have a fair few triplets/twins but as yet, no quads.  

I didnt play the other day ~ I ended up getting emotional, and had a 5 hour phone session with my sister   talking about her baby's foot, which was under her ribs.      Was actually really lovely, we never talk much on the phone .... so 5 hours was good by anyones estimate!      I'm thinking of going down so we can go shopping this weekend .... she's only 18, but she really listens to me when I'm waffling about infertility.  Bless her.  

Anyway, I seem to have made a Sims 2 addict of my Mum .... she doesnt quite know what she's doing, but bless her, she's trying!   

I love alien sim baby's ~ I have one, but can't remeber his name!    its something weird though! 

Dizzi or Jayne ~ Is it right that Men can get pregnant with the triplet hack? If so, how?  Or is it random?  I have a couple, the woman has a romance aspriation, the bloke has a family aspiration, so would make more sense if he could have the babies.      

I'll try and upload some pics soon ~ keep meaning to, but then forget!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

Well my Sims 2 game arrived but it took my 2 weeks to get it working!  It's taking me a while to get used to after the original Sims game and haven't created any houses or my own families or anything yet.  I'm frightened to go back on after playing till 2am the other day then dreaming my life was the Sims.  Love the Sims baby pics though and dying to get some of my own.  Might try and steal a bit of time later today and get playing.

ta ta for now,

Anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NIGHTLIFE arrived Today - But DH *hid* it from me!    

And I just found it when clearing up his tools! 

so I will be loading it onto my pc in about half an hour, after ive sorted T out!!!

Anyone else got their copy yet??

Apoligies to everyone who reads my last posts as this will be the last one for a short while due to the Sims nightlife needing to be played for hours at a time!
     

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  You'll never believe this, but I'd forgotten it was even out!    Have been a bit stressed and emotional this last week or so with this, that and the other and have the most awful insomnia going on   Haven't played Sims since the 10th    Hoping things will start to even out a bit over this next week, so will go buy my copy lunchtime from work tomorrow and keep it for a bit until I'm feeling a bit better.  Just feeling a bit flat at the moment, and sims suddenly has lost some excitement    Am sure that will come back though!  

Have loads of fun Dizzi (naughty DH!  ).  Hope the installation goes smoothly and doesn't clash too badly with any of your hacks/downloads.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Jayne  to help pick you up, any reason youve been feeling so down?
and as for the insomnia, I guess you've all ready tried everything! I can only suggest put yourself into a bedtime routine _like_ the boys, you know tea, bath with grown up bubbles, story a bonk buster or Harry potter, a warm drink not coffee or half a bottle of wine! and  then sleep! (obviously athis can be a little later than the boys but not Too late)

I got my copy of NL from Play.com (Maries link) it was only £14.99 with free delivary, I will post a couple of pictures later,
again maxis has done well, loads more interactions and gameplay, loaded just fine, there is NO NEED to take out your downloads, it finds all custom content and you choose to enable or disable them! I did not know this till after I took them out! I had no problems at all for the first time ever! off to play now as only got half hours play in last night! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi 

Ta for the hugs    Just had some family problems, work stresses, personal issues    You know how it goes sometimes.  Can't even blame it on PMT    As for the insomnia - I've been using Nytol, which I find works really well for me, so I have managed to get sleep on the nights I've taken that, but if I skip a night, I'm awake almost all night    Only been taking it for about a week, so not too bad.  I expect within the next week I will be fine again.  I feel a bit brighter today to be honest - just a bit    

I bought my copy of Nightlife today - cost me a fiver more than you    Really good to know i don't have to worry too much about the downloads   That's brilliant news   Do you think I should enable them when it asks me, or disable them and enable them after installation? 

Can't wait to see your pics   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

All is not plain sailing   with my game
My downloaded objects, build items and simslice hacks _are showing up_, but *downloaded clothes are not! * and last night iI realised a couple of women were wearing downloaded outfits! but I can not buy them or get them from the create a sim screen 
So I emailed tech support at maxis and guess what ! the reply is we dont support 3rd party hacks, as it may affect your game 
So I will be doing some more searching today! I have unzipped all the files, its just custom clothes are not showing and I hate to see my toddler boys in pink pj's

otherwise the game is great, the new interactions are pretty cool, you can interact at the dining table! for example "steal a bite"  "blow kiss" 
if you havnt already installed I would suggest check what it finds and if theve caused you no problems then enable them when asked, also dont move the downloads folder out prior to instalation, partly cause it appears we dont need to and to see if your clothes show!
glad to know your feeling a _bit_ brighter.
picture's to follow!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ok 
picture 1 is a car and house downtown on its driveway!
Picture 2 is a downtown hot spot, where the sims on the date do a karoke duet
Picture 3 is a tenpin bowling date, both sims have silver plumbs which means the date is going well!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi 

Fab pics Dizzi  

I couldn't resist but to install Nightlife last night.  Didn't play though - except for testing out a car and sending it to get an alarm    Also got my married sims to try out some new interactions, like slow dance, etc. 

I was very naughty and did nothing beforehand, just installed it - didn't even back up!    Worked like a dream though - phew.  Seems that Maxis are at least recognising that people install custom content and that option when you load the game up is great   It re-set all my graphics and games options, so had to change all them.  Not sure about the seeing the other lots around the house - might take a bit of getting used to   
All my hacks and downloads were there, and hopefully all working okay - didn't get chance to test them all, but they seem okay.  Haven't checked out the clothes yet though, so will let you know.  My sims need to go shopping soon, so will send them off in their new car and see what they can buy   Best give them a few Kachings first though    

As I say, didn't play much, but from what I did see it looks excellent.  I am sure Maxis have produced another fab expansion pack, and the new objects I've seen look really good.  Also love that Sims can now carry stuff around with them and you have an inventory to see what they have on them.  Haven't been into the nightlife part yet, so going to have a little play tomorrow and do that  - too tired tonight    

Hope you manage to find your Sim clothes downloads. 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am so glad your game has installed ok, it is a worry when they bring out new EP's
so can you see neighbouring houses from the house your playing in?
I have discovered my custom clothes are in the game, in the families that have already boought them! ie saved houses pre Ep! the option to purchase them though is not avalible, having looked on the maxis/ mod the sims2 forum's it seems many people are having the same trouble, I also tried downloading a couple of new outfits, to see if they show up, they havn't so it must be a bug/glitch  
will check the forums frequntly in case some clever person comes up with the solution!
was out last night so going to play a little later!
Marielou where are you? have you got NL ? 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi

I've had a little play today  Loving it! 

I've tested out the clothes thing, and have been able to buy all downloaded clothes from shops in Pleasantview, and they are available then when the sim returns home. Haven't tried buying them in any of the nightlife areas though - is that where you are shopping for yours?

I will try downloading some new clothes from TSR and see if they're okay too. One thing I did have to do, was re-install my Wizard from TSR - have you tried that? Don't know if it'll make a difference, but mine wasn't there when I went to the site after installing nightlife. Really hope you get your clothes downloads sorted soon - you get used to using your downloads and it's disappointing then when they're not there  Fingers crossed for you.

[/quote]


Dizzi squirrel said:


> so can you see neighbouring houses from the house your playing in?


Yep, I can see them and in the options I can say how far I want to see the surrounding houses, and also whether they are clickable, ie. you can click on a neighbouring house and it asks if you want to play it. You can also enable decorations around the lots  Looks good  Takes a bit of getting used to though.

The things the Sims carry around, you can get them to take to a new house. So, if they move, you don't have to lose all your possessions. I wonder if taking a wardrobe, means you get to take all the clothes too  Always hate having to go re-shopping when my Sims move house 

Going to test out the potion the gypsy sells later - think it turns them into vampires or something (not sure yet though), oh, and there's also a new rewards area on top of career and personal - there's a potion in there I want to try out. Really like the reward you can get too that lets you change a Sims aspiration and turn ons and turn offs 

I'm feeling lots better today  Had a good night's sleep last night - without nytol  and some stresses are easing 

Happy playing 

Love

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Jayne I love reading your replies they're great. 

I too have been playing today, I changed some of my game play options and can now see neighbouring houses! and click on them! 
I have played with the asperation reward and the love potion! 
have you noticed how few lifetime asperations there are for each type of asperation, I.E pleasure sims have 50 first dates or 50 dream dates or become culinary chef these are the only ones i have seen so far!
I have shopped downtown... will try the normal community lots, otherwise i'm not sure wherther to do a complete re install!
Glad your game is going well, wheres marie 
have you had your sim scan the room? a potential love interest glows platinum!  
I made a boo boo earlier, I had my girl sim on a date when I clicked the flirt interation I clicked on the wrong man! the date went BAD.. then the guy shows up at her house and left her a suprise! and i'm not talking roses!  
I love the way you can take things from one house to another, it always made me sad to leave behind the uni sims diploma, oh just had an   I wonder if you can take paintings youve painted ie portraits?? if you have not discovered it yet you can take your car too!

I saw an advert on TV tonight for nightlife and they had 5 sims danceing together it looked really cool going to try and do that, must be something to do with the new group interaction....    

Well i've had a week of work have got a few jobs done around the place tackeled a HUGE basket of ironing tonight so am quite pleased with my self.
Glad you slept better, and are feeling brighter.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi   

I think Marie's gone away for the weekend to visit family   

Fingers crossed you find your custom clothes in one of the shops not in downtown.  

Had a little play this afternoon and can you believe, I didn't go downtown once!    Was busy getting a set of triplets to become children.  Tried out the love potion from the gypsy -bit gutted it wasn't vampire potion like I thought    

I did get a couple of sims downtown yesterday and they did the group dance thing, it just sort of happened    Looks cool    

Next time I play, I'm going to go into Downtown first and play some of the lots there - do they have any families in already? or do I need to create some.  Just thought, can our Sims in Pleasantview (or one of the others) move Downtown?  

I am sure our sims could take their paintings with them   Hope so.  I love doing them and it seems such a shame to then leave them behind if they move house.  I assume children can take a teddy bear/toys too - or even a grown up can take their childhood teddy when they leave home - awwwww   

Dying to know what your Sim got left for a bad date - don't tell though!    Will have to now make a date go bad to find out.  I've seen the roses   

I hadn't noticed the limited lifetime aspirations, but now you come to mention it .......  I haven't created a pleasure aspiration sim yet.  Will do that when I play Downtown.  Still have so many Nightlife venues to check out  

Must find the vampires too!  Assume I will find them when I play downtown - are they one of the residents maybe?  

Oh, I wanna play now    Best go and try and get some shut eye though!  

Night fellow Sims addicts  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne
I read some of Maries last posts yesterday, and realised she was away   thanks though, I will send her an Im.
Well I did a Complete uninstall /reinstall without saving downloads!
                         

Well after that I re downloaded the best of my download collections - and unzipped them before playing.......
And still no clothes 
But after exiting and re loading more objects and stuff came into the game. 
I do have a Question, I have saved downloads to a folder called download, it is located in \mydocumentseagames\the sims2\  
but inside the folder after unzipping I have abot 20 yellow numbered folders with between 1 - 9 individual files that need unzipping inside each one! 
I have unzipped these and left them in the folders but I am pretty sure they are not showing in the game! where there has been a sims bodyshop icon I have cut and pasted it to the main area of the folder and it appears to be in the game! Am I doing somthing wrong?? have I put them in the wrong place?? I am going to post this on the bbs forum later (the site was down last night!) I also donloaded the tsr wizard into the same folder and it will not work! even online the site does not recognise I have it!

                  

Meanwhile I have started again, created 2 sims downtown singly had them date a couple of times get engaged move in then get married they had a   I have used no cheats or hacks! so I am very pleased with myself.
there are houses downtown most are under $20,000 (about 7) and there are no maxis made families in them. 
I also got my guy to be friends with benjamin long, for a work promotion and gave him the group for an outing option its very simular to the date meter it can go good or bad, thankfully it went well and ben left them a house warming present that night!
I will be moving the family out to another house downtown shortly (when baby is a toddler) and will try moving personal belongings , like the teddy and a painting!

Did you take a picture of the dancing?? I bet that looked great, I love the new expressions and moves our sims can now do!
Oh well will play again later, off to mums after dinner then working a night shift tonight, if its a good night I will be here during the night!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Oh Dizzi!  Can't believe you did a complete reinstall and your custom clothes still aren't there - did you try looking for them in somewhere like Pleasantview first?  I assume you did if you did a reinstall, and they weren't there    

I'm not techinical enough to know if you're doing something wrong, of if there is something else you could do to get your custom content to show up properly.  I am sure someone on the BB will be able to help you.  

I didn't take a pic of the dancing - it did look good though   Have done the group outing thing.  Might send one of my married's out on a date soon and see if they leave gifts for each other - might make it a bad date too and see what happens  

Fingers crossed you're up and running properly again soon Dizzi - it's horrible to lose your downloads   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I still havent got Sims Nightlife!     Well, ok I did get it Monday, but I was away, and Mark has hidden it away for my birthday ..... which is a full 5 weeks away!!! 

This is torture!    I can see how much fun you two are having .... and I can't join in!! 

Hmmm you should abandon play for 5 weeks ......     

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marielou said:


> Hmmm you should abandon play for 5 weeks ......


Erm, don't think so!  

Are you sure Mark just doesn't want to keep you off there for a bit longer so he can play his games  That's yours and Dizzi's dh's hiding the game - are they trying to tell you something   I just went to a shop and bought mine. Dh didn't get a chance to even see it until it was installed  Thankfully though I am married to someone who just about knows how to turn a PC on and off, and so this machine is aaaallll mine!  Jack's starting to want it more and more these days though, so have told dh we will have to buy him one of his own that he and Ben can share, because I'm not sharing this one for more than a few hours a week  Besides, it's healthier for children to go out and play! 

Haven't played for a few days, but after I last posted, I did create a new family in Downtown and am playing them from scratch with no cheats or hacks whatsoever  Not sure I like the place they have at the moment though - it's teeny and I think built on a small lot, so hoping they will soon be rich enough to move somewhere bigger  They are only having one baby too - well, unless the game throws in twins, as I'm not going to use the pg hack on them. I am also aiming to make them into vampires or something - not entirely sure how that bit works yet - but they have Vampire as their surname ready  Can you make vampire babies? That could be cute  

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Vampires?!  Does this come with the Nightlife? 

Don't tease me!!!!  

Apparently my mum rang and asked Mark what I wanted for my birthday, he told her Sims Nightlife (when it was originally out in November) so she paid for it, from Play.com.    I offered to give her the £15 and let me play it now, but the evil s*ds have well and truely hidden it! 

So, looks like its regular old Sims2+uni for me.    

I still think you should all save your games until I can play .... 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

I think you should go out and buy a new copy of nightlife, install it but don't put any icons on the desktop, so hopefully no one will notice, and then get a refund on the hidden one when you get it for your birthday     

Jayne  x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marielou said:


> Hmmm you should abandon play for 5 weeks ......
> 
> Marie xx


but I have to agree with Jayne re abandon _our play_ for 5 weeks ermm dont think so either, I mean ive just done a complete uninstall/install took well over an hour to load all 3 then there was the downloads nope sorry cant abandon play.  

Oh marie I am so sorry your game is being hidden from you  its so not fair, its very mean of them, how would mark feel if you hid one of his games for this long??
surely you should be able to load it up, check your pc can handle it in case you need more ram or somthing??
otherwise as jayne also says ( I thought of it on my own honest!) cant you buy it and sell the birthday copy on e-bay after!

  NIGHTLIFE  

Vampiers scare me as do aliens and zombies I havnt played out any of them! not sure I want to! one day one day.........
I have now made 4 new families and all but one have had no hacks/cheats! the 4th family is a family of 6, 2 adults one teen one child and 2 toddlers - it just can not be done without asperation faliure esp when I mucked up mums asperation should have been family but clicked romance and did not see it! I cant get her into green let alone gold for the new asperation reward thingy!!! everyones needs are terrable they keep colapsing on the sidewalk, so I have used the painting and kaching for $6000 just enough to buy a bed each and decent wc!
Happy playing, 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Watched a clip of Nightlife on the sims website yesterday .... sob!  

Hmm that idea about buying the game anyway is freakily good ....     

Nah, I don't need a brand new add~on to the Sims anyway   



Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

A quick hello as my game is running and I need to go to bed early tonight  
I have fixed my custom download problem, although its taken me all week!

I downloaded v3.0 of cep and cut and pasted my downloads out of the original folder, created a new one with a capital D in downloads, and pasted them back in!

so I have been on a downloading clothes frenzy tonight!

Marie did you get your game from mark yet?
Jayne how your family from scratch going? to get bitten by a vampir you must becomes friends with them or have another sim influence them to bite ! (read this on the maxis site tonight)

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

OMG - a quick update from the Sims 2 newbie here!

Decided to have a quick play yesterday when I should've been working and am now completely obsessed!  It's taken me a while to get used to Sims 2 after playing with the old Sims games but it is soooo brilliant. I created a character who looks like me - only much prettier of course!  And now she's married to Darren and preggers - it is soo exciting - didn't realise she'd actually get a bump and everything - I was sooo jealous.  can't wait to see what the baby looks like because she's so blonde and Darren's very dark.  

No wonder you girls are so addicted!

Anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Nope, still not got the game, but I did dream about having a sims car last night, and getting Sims Uni (which is odd, as I already have it!  )

I found out it _is_ the twins/triplet hack stopping my sims getting pregnant, so when I want to get one of them pregnant, I just take off the winzip file, put it on my desktop. When a sim is due to give birth, I simply move the winzip file from desktop to my downloads file.

Dizzi ~ I remember once you told me how to make the sims into a smaller window, so you could check FF or go on MSN ..... I've forgotten!  Can you tell me again please?

Marie xx (who has been drooling at Sims Nightlife in WH Smiths  )


----------



## Jayne

Haven't played all week, or over last weekend    No time!  Determined to get some play time in this weekend though    

Dizzi - Thanks for that info about the vampire.  I've not even found one in the game yet though    As soon as I do, whatever Sim is there, is getting bitten!    
Well done on getting your custom content sorted    

Anne - It is mega addictive isn't it    Watch your sims energy needs, etc. whilst pg, they get very low, very quick - especially on day 3.  Always good to have an energy regenerator on hand (and your sim in Gold aspiration to use it)    Have fun   

Marie - Can't believe you've not caved in and bought Nightlife    Still, think how much you will enjoy it now when you really do get it    

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Thanks for the tip Jayne - she's preggers again so I'll make sure I keep checking she's okay.  They had a lickle boy as their first born and he's gorgeous - dark hair but bright blue eyes and caramel skin.  Phew he was hard work as a toddler - teaching him to talk etc took ages until I sussed the special mlk - he's a kid now and another one on the way - yippeeee.  I've tried to make their house bigger by adding another floor but when I tried putting a staircase in it wouldn't go in because the ceiling is too low - any suggestions?  I would get them to move house but now sure how to do it on Sims 2 - seemed more straighforward on Sims 1.

I'm feeling a bit poorly today but have loads of cleaning and work to do - think I'll do as much as I can then take to bed with my laptop and Sims!  Ahhhhhh

Annexxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello everyone 

Ok Marie- unfortunatly you can only minimise the sims to come on here (or anywere else) but is does mean that you dont have to re load it all, so how to do it! 
press and hold the CTRL key with the ESC key the screen will go blank and minimise.
Also on the games control panel there is an option to sim while minimised, mine is on, pause the game before leaving just in case !!!
I have a virus check on my pc at 8pm and sometimes my game disapears in the middle of play! it does automaticly pause though! also if I have not disconnected from the internet before play I allow my mail programs and messenger to show pop ups during full screen play, this alerts me to new mail, usually from here and instant message alerts! i just click on the pop up and i am back on my desktop. 

Anne- glad to have you addicted too!  the low celing problem is because the house already has a roof on it! you need to go into build mode remove the roof and then when you have finished your extension/s add the roof again. *#Auto roofs are free! the others are not!*

Have you discovered how to look at the night sky for 2 moons? 
when there are 2 moons you have a very high chance of being abducted! 
press the tab key during play and scroll around! then press the tab key again to bring it back to normal play mode again

hope I have helped 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Dizzi, 

I'll get back on in a bit and have another try.  Ooh like the two moons thing - I'll definitely give that a go too!

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Anne - Moving house is easy.  Just go into the screen which shows all the houses in your game, and then click on the houses and lots button (has a house icon I think), and then click on move family and you should then be able to move your cursor over the house with the family you want to move in, and they will move back to the family bin.  You can then go back into the screen which shows all the houses, click on your families and move them into a new house  

When you move house you lose all the personal possessions and rewards - like career and personal stuff - with Nightlife you get to take stuff with you when you move.  Love that feature of the game  

Have you also discovered that if you press control, shift and C together you get a cheat box appear.  In this if you type in 'Kaching' you get 1,000 simoleons, and if you type in 'Motherlode' (without inverted commas) you get 50,000 simoleons    Fab for buying some of the expensive stuff, and going clothes shopping in the community lots.  

To go clothes shopping, just phone for a taxi, got to a community lot and buy what you like.  You need a wardrobe then in your sims home, and you click on that and plan outfit to see what you want them to wear for daytime, sleeping, undies, formal, etc.  Great fun, but I always need Motherlode to go shopping    

Enjoy the babies   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Dizzi ~ Thanks for the minimisrer reminder.   Its been annoying me for ages!! It'll also help now I have to keep on taking the 'readme' files off my triplet hack if I want to use them!! 

Can anyone remember the site we got the triplet hack from?  Been looking for it for ages!!   


I really am dying for the Sims Nightlife now .... 29 days and counting until my birthday ~ I really can't wait, I'll be up at 6 playing the Sims!    

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

ps on the Sims 2 website, there is a poll ~ whats your favourite aspiration?  
Whats Pleasure and Cheese?!!    Does it come with Nightlife?!! 


More stuff I don't know  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The pleasure and cheese asperations do come with nightlife, 
I do believe the cheese asperation is a "hidden" one, it comes after being bitten by a vampire  this asp makes the sim "want" grilled cheese all the time!
the pleasure asp is quite good, lots of new wants are thrown up for everyone because of this asperation and the whole nightlife thing! a Typical lifetime want of an asperation sim is to have 50 first dates!

29 days and counting for you Marie! 
triplet hack was a link from mod the sims 2 (MTS2) a search on their site should bring it up, I must confess I have not put that one back into nightlife yet, 
Jayne have you put it on? is it ok? 

~Dizzi~
^willy nillly^


----------



## Jayne

Yep, I have put it on, but not tested it yet.  Will let you know   

Hope I get chance to play tomorrow! 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me too!
I am on nights, can not get into chat or on msn chat so am catching up on posts!
reading and replying, feel like i have neglected FF this week as i have been at work so much!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

I was browsing MTS2 this am, (got some lovely Nursery sets ~ do they all need meshes? This is the first time I've downloaded a Nursery set)  and noticed quite a few of the toddlers had cool hair! Like bunches, pony tails etc .... all my toddlers have just normal, flat hair!  Is this another new thing with Nightlife? 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - As you look at each individual item to download, it will say if a mesh is required, and should provide a link to that mesh for you to download    Don't forget to open and look at the objects in each set (by clicking on the number of items) rather than downloading the whole thing in one go.  It's easier to manage if you download each item you want - you don't have to have them all then.  Have you got the wizard installed? You usually need meshes for hair.  Nightlife give lots of new outfits and hair, etc.   

I have a vampire!     Ended up making   Goth into one    The vampires are really easy to spot when you go downtown at night.  They sort of skulk around.  Tried to get him to marry one, but he couldn't get past talking to her.  Ended up having to invite her to his house and get another sim to influence her to bite him.  It was really naff to be honest    Not scary in the remotest possible way!  and when you get your sim to chat to the vampire they behave exactly like a regular Sim.  But now he's a vampire he's doing some pretty cool stuff, like sleeping in a coffin all day long, changing into a bat and flying to where he wants to go, etc. and lots of good stuff that just happens in free will.  To change him back - if I want to - I need to get him to buy some vamprocillin D from the gypsy and that apparently will cure him.  Want to see if I can get him married to someone first and have a baby, as need to know if the baby will be a vampire too  

Talking of free will, my sim did something funny last night - she went to a sink and had a sponge bath!  Anyone seen that before?  Can't make the sim do it when clicking on the sink, just get the usual wash hands or get a drink options.  On of my sims also pee'd himself when he saw a ghost last night too    He was just on his way out too, and had to go get a shower    

Has anyone seen Mrs Crinklebottom (or whatever her name is   ).  You just can't talk to the woman, all she does is knit and lecture!    

Few pics below of whatsisname Goth (the son of Mortimore) getting turned into a vampire, and Mrs Crinklebum sitting at the bar  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I like the sounds of the really cool free-will stuff for the vampire- flying around as a bat! wow had not heard of that!

I might be brave and try this! have still not had a man get pg yet! might have to play strangetown for a while and do these things there!

I have seen the sim strip naked and wash in the sink, hygiene needs to be really low and the bathroom in use/unavalible! it is neat to see though...

Talking of toddlers all mine seem to be born with the same hair - real bald looking one! and you cant change the looks of a toddler!

I did download a free trial program which I used for the sims1 which has been updated obviously for sims 2- 
called *simpe.*It allows you to modify ALL sims within each neighbourhood, names, personality, asperation, skills, friends the list is quite extensive, the reason for this was I accidently did not name a babywhen it was born! so it was baby boy evans! and I wanted to find how to change its name and came accross this program, (and realised I had used a sims1 version) and so downloaded the trial version, (48hrs only) then you need an unlock code to use it which you have to pay for.

http://sims2programs.com/Download/index.as

happy siming catch up again soon......
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi all 
just a quick post to tell you where the triplet hack is.

The triplet hack is on the various simmers site - updated for nightlife ver2.4!


~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

I've started to get bored with Sims 2   because it's started running too slowly and I lose patience.  Is there anything I could do to speed things up?  I've checked my memory and that seems to be fine but I'm wondering if a new whizz band graphics card would help speed things up.

I'm so gutted because I was really getting into it but the flaming thing keeps freezing on me now.  I've got Nightlife and University on my list for Santa too so really want to make sure it works properly.

Annex


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi anne
One or two things you can do, 1st scan your drive and remove all old/temp files to create more space,2nd Defrag your hard drive, 3rd increase your ram/graphics card I would take it to your pc shop and take a copy of sims2/uni and nightlife spec and see what they say you need.
I know jayne updated hers a while back at pc world, i have not had to yet, though loading times are still around 1-2 mins once in the game and it takes 6 minutes from the desktop with all 3 installed. hope i have helped!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Anne - I needed a new graphics card (got an NVIDIA one) and that made things far better.  I also got another 512 MB of RAM added too.  Had plenty of hard drive space, but memory was basic at whatever came with the PC.  Now have 768 MB of RAM.  That little lot did cost a few pennies - especially as I had to have PC World install it too, but it has been soooooo worth it  .  Sims 2 and all the expansion packs load up fast and run like a dream now     A new graphics card though will definitely make a huge difference to your game speed   

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for your advice.  Just been to PC World and they took one look at my laptop and said you can't add a graphics card to a laptop!   Not giving up though- going to ring the company I got my laptop from tomorrow to see what they say - I should've done that in the first place really but wanted a quick solution so I could get back to playing   

Hope my babies are okay without me  

Anne xx


----------



## saphy75

Hi girls, I was looking forward to rejoining this thread today coz my dh has bought me university and nightlife eps for my birthday  got up this morning like a true sims addict all excited and ready to try them out, absolutley gutted the silly moo   at the shop has only put one disc in both of them so when it asks for disc 2 i'm stuffed     and i'm stuck in waiting for a parcel that should of arrived yesterday   but got delivered to the wrong address arghhhh !!!! it's just been one of those weeks   oh well worse thigs happen   maybe i'll be back tommorrow  

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Pam  
This happens to so many people, It is so frustrating!
because you just know the instalation will be a nightmare with out disc 2 being missing!

hope you get it sorted soon. 
Do you have custom downloads? if you do dont remove them from their folder to the desktop for the nightlife instalation,
leave them where they are, nightlife finds custom content and asks you if you want it enabled. 


Ann any joy yet on what your going to do with your laptop?
I hope to play tonight after my T and a bath but to be honest I am shattered and am at work again tomorrow, so It might  not happen.

~Dizzi~


----------



## saphy75

Got it sorted no probs, just didn't get time to play yesterday as my neighbours are moving house today and we went for a farewell drink  

i'm off to play yippppeeeeee !!!!!!!

pam xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls  

Dizzi - just had an email back from my laptop supplier to say that as my laptop is not configured as a gaming machine there's nothing I can do to remedy the situation apart from buy a new machine    When I bought it I wasn't into games so it wasn't a priority so I was kind of expecting that response - very frustrating though.  We have a desktop but DH mainly uses it and I think it would die a death if I tried loading the Sims into it and he'd   me.  Seriously considering upgrading it though and giving  it a shot.  

Sooo disappointed though because I love my ickle laptop so much, especially as I can sit on the sofa and play whilst watching tv too.  Saw some very snazzy new machines on my manufacturers website though but so can't justify it.

I'll just have to keep defragmenting the drives and struggle on with Sims 2 for now but don't think it'll be worth me getting the add ons yet  

Happy Simming  

Anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Anne  what a shame, Still father christmas will be here soon  

meanwhile another thing you could do is only use one neighbourhood, less saved games 

Saphy I did not play either   checked messages and went to bed! but I bet your playing now though!
tonights not much betterfor me as I just got in from work and am out to a wedding reception tomorrow evening.
roll on sunday as thats my play day this week.

Catch you all soon
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I had a quick play the other night when I turned my sim into a vampire, and haven't played for aaaaages otherwise   Can't see me getting a chance this weekend either.  

Anne -   Such a shame.  Maybe if you do upgrade the other PC and add plenty of memory and a good graphics card you'll be okay.  Might be worth getting someone to check it out for you and see if it would be possible   Fingers crossed for you.  

Pam - Wow, bet you're having fun with all those EP's in one go    

Has anyone seen that you can now move tombstones to the graveyard   So handy if the ghosts are doing your head in! 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Just been reading on MTS2 that the next expansion pack is going to be called 'Sims Business' with the sims running their own business! 

Ps. Morrison's is selling Sims University for £15.49 and Sims Nightlife for £17.99.  

Can't wait for Nightlife, only 22 days to go! 

pps. Sims 2 is coming to games consoles ~ Xbox, Ds, Playstation etc 26th October! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Yeah, I read about the next EP being the business one too.  Not sure how I feel about it yet, but will definitely be buying it    (mainly because each EP adds so many other dimensions to the game, so even if I'm not keen on the theme of the EP itself, the other stuff will be worth it I am sure   ).  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have not forgotton my sims, though I think the've forgotten me  
just been too busy earning my stars to play  

hope everyone is ok I will play on thurs/friday as I have 2 whole days off, bar a girley birthday lunch that is! and housework and stuff!
take care 
~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I haven't had time to play since 3 October    

I hope my little sims are okay    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have played today!
did not do the girly lunch!
in fact I have the game minimised while I check in here! for an hour or 2!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NEW SIMS HOLIDAY PACKAGE WITH NEW OBJECTS

The Sims™ 2 Holiday Edition and The Sims™ 2 Holiday Party Pack* available November 17th!
Celebrate the holidays with your Sims this season! The Sims 2 Holiday Edition is a special release of The Sims 2 and includes 40 bonus items and decor options to get your Sims into the holiday spirit! Owners of The Sims 2 can purchase The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack which just contains the 40 holiday-themed items. Last but not least, players can download 12 of the holiday items at www.TheSims2.com during The Sims 2 Holiday Giveaway!
Get more info about The Sims 2 Holiday Edition!
Check out more details on The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack!

I have had a quick look - some fun new things to keep us happy, have been playing a bit this week nothing exciting, just playing.....

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Oh Cool    Thanks for letting us know Dizzi   

I miss my sims at the moment.  Really hoping to be able to play a little tomorrow though  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I'm going to play some today. 

Still not tried out quads   I'm far too scared!

Thanks for letting us know that Dizzi, checked out Play,com, they don't seem to be selling it    
Hmmm the way money looks at the moment, it'll be on my xmas pressie list at this rate!! 

Only 7 days until I get my Sims Nightlife!!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

7 days and counting .......

I checked out play.com too, will wait till nearer the time and check again, even on the offical site I could not find a pre order link? could you?


Well I have spent the weekend playing, have a few new families with good prospects as theve been to uni! 
I am like you marie to scared to have quads, triplets yes - quads not sure...... 
how many hacks/cheats do you regualy use now marie 

we never did do the house challenge did we? where we were going to download the same house and re model it! and post here!
anyone keen?
what about Jaynes elder hostel to start?? say with "motherload" once?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Ah, you load of chickens not doing the quads - I have several sets now     

Had a little play on Sunday and tried to see if I could make a baby vampire, but it doesn't work   Bored with vampires now  

Would like to do the house challenge, but not with the hostel as I've already decorated that.  Still have all the oldies in there too as they are too boring to play    Now trying to keep elders in a house for when quads are born and then there's the extra pair of hands to help out and it sure beats one of those annoying nannies!   

Feel free to pick another house though.  Will be fun to see how we all decorate and furnish it differently - can we modify the structure too? 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I'm up for doing the house thing too, let me know which one, and I'll get going. 
Might have to break my 'No Motherlode' cheat rule though!  I was looking at some of my houses yesterday, I really need to get them updated!

Dizzi ~ Yup, I'm happily using quite a few hacks, mostly things like hair, furniture and houses. I'm scared to download a whole sim though, I don't know how I'll use them in the game? Do they just appear or what? 

Jayne ~ Your triplets/quads must be soooo much older than mine! I play each house, for a full sim day (from when the sim gets up, till they go to bed) and then play with the next family. I make myself play with each house in turn, so now pleasentview is so big, its taking ages to get round to everybody! For example, my oldest set of triplets are children, they still have about 6 days of childhood left! 

I had a dream last night that I lost my sims nightlife  Think its because I was thinking about the new holiday expansion pack, and worrying about where to buy it  Mad!

 Jack!

   Only 4 days until I get Sims Nightlife!  

Still working out if its wrong to kick my family out of the house early on my birthday, so I can play 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Still playing Sims on slow mo but those expansion packs are just too tempting that I just HAVE to get an upgrade! How on earth do you lot manage to get those mulitple births? Is it something you download from a site?

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACK !!!!!!


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Anne   Jack had a fab day  
Yep, you can download the hack for multiple pregnancies.  Can't remember where from though now.  Dizi knows though  

Marie - Nope, not rude at all to send everyone home early so you can play Sims    Have a fab birthday  
I probably should play each family in turn like you do, a sim day at a time - although think I'd push that to 3 days at a time.  But I tend to just pick whichever family I fancy and just play them.  Do try my best to keep the generations in order though.  Really need those oldies to pop off!   

Are we definitely sure there is a new holiday EP?  I've not read about it or seen it anywhere on other sites.  It's not one for a Playstation or something is it?  The next EP I've heard about is the business one early next year.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hello !
I have received my copy of Sim insider today 
see a copy of my email below !!!
*re: the new holiday pack!*

*Anne * heres the link for the pg hack..... pg hack no longer avalible as free download

have fun!
 for the link working

*
Jayne* I play like you who ever I fancy, for however long I am on for!! unless I am trying to age a family together! I admire Marie for the way she plays I could not be so disciplined!

down load a house! OK how should we do this ?? take turns to choose one and set the target? who would like to go first?

Have a Fab Birthday* Marie*, don't let the family in! tell them you have a migraine  

* Saphy* where are you 
-------Original Message-------

From: SimInsider
Date: 10/26/05 19:30:54
To: Subject: The Sims 2 for Consoles In Stores October 26th

oct 2005/issue 30

Holiday Plans for The Sims 2 on PC!

The Sims™ 2 Holiday Edition Announced!
Celebrate the Holidays with your Sims this year. The Sims™ 2 Holiday Edition features The Sims 2 plus 40 bonus items to get your Sims into the holiday spirit! Serve a festive dinner for the whole family or witness Santa's arrival. If you already own The Sims 2, the 40 items are available for purchase in The Sims™ 2 Holiday Party Pack*. The Holiday fun begins on November 17th!

>> Learn all about The Sims 2 Holiday Edition!

>> Find out about The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack!


----------



## Jayne

Roll on November the 17th then   Sounds good   

Think we should wait for Marie to get Nightlife before we do the house challenge.  Then have one Motherlode each and decorate the house.  

You can pick a house if you like Dizzi   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What if Marie chooses first as she has waited soooo long for nightlife? Could be her birthday pressie from us? 
was having an early night tonight         
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Thanks for the link Dizzi


----------



## Marielou

3 days to go!! 

Are we going to chose a downloaded house, or one from the game?   Just so I'm sure! 

I think I'm actually quite anal about my sim playing, I just won't play for more than 1 day.    
Also, if the married sims aspirations are non family (ie. romance and wealth) I allow them two children.  1 right away, another when the child is nearly a teen.  
If they have family aspiration, they sh*g like rabbits!    

In my mind, they all want babies (who doesnt?!) and careers.      

Can't wait for the holiday expansion pack, I wonder if play.com is not seeling it?  Will look out for it in HMV. 

Marie xx


----------



## Bels

New Home ...


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40620.0.html


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Yep, it will be a downloaded house.  So maybe pick one from TSR   Best to wait for you to get Nightlife first though as you can get houses with garages and better designs now.  The car thing is fab   

Oh, and yes, I agree, you are anal with your Sims      Mine just have random babies as and when it takes my fancy    In fact, they tend to do everything quite randomly.  Depends what mood I'm in when I play!  

Wanted to play tonight, but no time   Dizzi - I was going to have an early night too   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have been playing the sims yesterday and today and noticed I was unable to call family members they were not showing up in the phone book in either familys house!
also some friends....
so I checked out the help section on the bbs and it seems I have accidently downloaded a phone hack! 
so I have now downloaded from the mod the sims2 a clean pack installer, and .net framework  from microsoft (needed it to run the clean pack installer)

In 1043 files! It found 2 duplicated files and just 4 hacks, triplet, energiser painting, the urbz and the phone one so I have disabled it now... going to go back into my game and see if it has worked ! will let you know.....

how many days now MARIE?? nightlife.... hope you have a nice easy install! dont forget you have no need to move out any downloads as NL will ask you if you want them enabled!

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Jenny*

My name is jenny, dizzi  suggested i drop in cos i am a Sims addict.   I have been playing it for a couple of months and i am hooked.   I am still learning but getting there slowly. I have the original Sims, with living it up, house party, on Holiday, making magic and hot date. I am not very good at keeping baby's, they always come and take them away,   i feed the, etc but it just is not good enough, any ideas? Well this is just a quick hello, i hope no one minds me joining.  

Jenny


----------



## Jayne

Hi Jenny 

Welcome aboard    

The babies are a bit easier to take care of with Sims 2.  They have proper life stages of the mum being pg for 3 days, then there's a baby for 3 days, then a child where they learn to walk, talk, and get potty trained for about 5 days and then childhood for about 14 days, then they become a teenager, then an adult, an elder and finally they die    All takes anything between 60 - 80 sim days - which last about 5 mins real time per sim day.    

Sims 2 is a completely different ball game to Sims 1, and I'd definitely recommend it.

I remember when I played Sims 1 and had the first baby, and it appeared in that carry cot thing, it ended up getting taken away too    Finally I think I just put a sofa right next to the baby and had the parents miss work and take it in turns to sleep and see to the baby.  They were utterly exhausted and about to lose their jobs when the baby finally grew into a child, but it seemed to be the only way.  Good luck    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Welcome to the Sims addicts thread    
Oh wow Jenny a blast from the past!
Sims 1
this is what I did...
Have one sim stay awake all day with baby and one all night,or keep everyone off one day from work or school !!! sending them to work exhausted most of the time.... anyway I digress...
there were 3 interactions with baby and I just repeated them sing feed ? sing feed ? 

I have all the EPs livin large, holiday, hotdate, makin magic and superstar, and the pets one! lol cant remember the name! my Favorites were animal one, makin magic and hot date! as these offered the best new objects and interactions, but livin large had the best basic objects for downloads!

I am affaid as soon as I knew about the sims2 I "dumped" sims 1 and as Jayne says babies are so much easier to look after in the sims 2 mum gets maternity pay and time off! and you can hire a nanny! having said that with my first family the social worker came......  

Happy simming keep posting ....
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I had a bit of a play today    Nothing amazing.  Just played a family with no cheats, which was nice.  Used the money trees and counterfeiting machine to get simoleons.  Only problem is the police turned up and charged them a £1,000 fine for making counterfeit money, and of course they didn't have 1,000 to pay, and so the cop took the fridge    They had to have pizza until they could afford a new one.  Poor girl was 2 days pg too!    Played until she had a boy and then had to stop as needed to put a load of stuff onto Ebay.  Want to play now, but it's probably a tad too late  

Marie - Hope the party went well.    Now get playing Nightlife!  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

happy Simming Marie 
I hope you enjoy nightlifes new features 
especially after waiting sooo ooo oooo long

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Wooo hooooo I am a fully fledged Sims Nightlife owner!   

To my horror, yesterday Hayley (2 year old Niece) grabbed my pressie and opened it before I had a chance    I was like 'Nooooooooooo' lunging across the room and grabbing Nightlife befroe she got her grubby paws on the cd's   (She actually opened most of my cards and pressies, as she insisted it was her birthday, which I didnt mind at all, just I coul dsee me losing Nightlife   )  

I havent had a chance to play yet, so excuse moi, but I have some serious sims 2 playing to do! 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hope you had a fab birthday yesterday Marie.  

Enjoy Nightlife - very jealous but think my laptop would die a death if I even thought about it


----------



## Marielou

Just a quickie ~ I wonder if I've done something wrong?!   

I keep getting a woman stuck in my games?! She appears in front of all the houses, and a sign keeps flahing up saing 'Bye' with a picture of her next to it.  Her name is Celeste ~ never seen her before?!  
Also, in one of the houses, I have a nanny stuck there. She keeps running around crying, and she's obviously stuck ~ keeps walking round in circles and doesnt do anything.  Oh, except for trying to cook, forgetting about it, and starting a fire.    

Should I uninstall and install again? Apart from that, its fab! 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Ooh Marie that sounds a bit creepy.  Celeste seems to ring a bell - is she a ghost? 

One of my nannys kept going to the bathroom, throwing a strop, then going out again!  Not sure what was going on there either.  Kept rearranging the bathroom but didn't seem to help and then she suddenly forgot about whatever was bugging her  

Hope you get it sorted hun.

Anne xx


----------



## Jayne

Sounds strange Marie.  I think celeste is a ghost, and resides in the Goth (Mortimore)household.  Could you go in there and look at the gravestones.  Maybe deleting her, or moving the gravestones to the graveyard downtown would be a good idea.  You should get an option when you click on the grave to either mourn or move.  

BTW, do you all realise you can sometimes have the option to woohoo in the car   

Gotta go and do a tonne of ironing now, but hopefully once I'm done, I'm going to have a little play  

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

OMG I have GOT to get Nightlife just for the woohooing in the car alone!    

I've had them woohooing in a changing room and the shop assistant looked mortified - Hmm I'm starting to sound like a perv now....

Happy simming girls (and woohooing   )

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Anne -


----------



## Marielou

OMG I've got to try woo~hoo'ing in the car!    

By the way, how do I buy a cell phone?   Its been one of my sims wants since university, but I can't find any in the lots!   

I'll try and delete celeste, she doesnt actually do anything, other than annoy me! I'll go onto the Goth house (which is actually empty) and delete her.    

Has anyone ever bought one of those Sims2 books? I keep looking at them, and wondering if they're worth it or not?  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Marie  
Buying a cell phone, they are a blue-booth type object, simular to the phone booth you use to call a taxi home) found on community lots, In nightlife ther is definatly one on the corner shops lot and fresh rush grocery has one too, otherwise I would go to any community lot without a sime and place one from the catalog.
celeste could be deleted by using the cheat - moveobjects on / move objects off this is always helpfull if someone/something is stuck also for placing the video game directly under the tv!
and the sims 2 book- YES - I never bought one for the sims 1 but did for university EP and I have found it to be really useful, my SIL has still got it   I need it back!


Woo-hooing in the car is great the windows steam up!

Jayne - Did you play after ironing? 
Anne - I hope Santa brings you a PC with nightlife! 
Jenny - Did you manage to keep the baby or did the SW come? how tempted are you for sims 2? 

Well I managed to play last night till 1am! Dh not impressed   I created a select version of our family and have been playing us! Sil and co have a lovley house thanks to motherlode   and today I think we may too!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

OMG I am a COMPLETE addict!    

I have been rubbish before at getting my sims to go out to the shops etc (far too concerned at being 'anal' with what they do everyday   ) but now I've been shopping, and exploring downtown    I LOVE IT!!!  

If you move someone into one of the downtown houses, can they still ring their friends from pleasentview?  

I love the cars, the driveways, the TV for the bedroom, thats on the wall (don't take much to get me excited, huh?!   )  oooooh and soooo much!  Oh, the rugs for the floors! 

Ok, now we can get that house and do it up together!  I am only on free downloads   as we've wasted all our money in the clinic.    But, I'll have a look about, and see what I can find!  What will the rules be for the house?  Any particular size, how much money can we spend on it, etc? 

Dizzi ~ I'll try the cheat to move the Nanny and Celeste, thank you.  I think the Nanny may die soon anyway ~ she's smelly, keeps collapsing, and hasnt had any food in over a day now.    
I've got the cell phone, plus the MP3 player and handheld game too!   

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ok, found a house. Phew!!

I basically chose this one, as I love the staircase. I've always wanted one ike it myself 

It is partly furnished, but I guessed we could just replace things if we wanted. 

127 Bonita Blvd. Half way down page.
http://www.thesimsresource.com/items/ts2houses.php?level=free&catID=&isPainting=&_pc=173&_ppl=10&_pc=173&_ppl=10&_ppage=2


















Images from www.thesimsresource.com.

Let me know what you think?

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ok, me again.    I've never downloaded a house before ~ will it just appear in the houses and lots part?  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW 
Hi Marie

Love the house choice!
OK have you got the Sims installer? either way yes the house will appear in the lots and houses bin so long as you/installer has unzipped the file!

OK rules  how about make it our own? put our own stamp on it?? perhaps how we would decorate furnish and change it? 
if we want a money limit we will need to put a playable Sim in how much is the house? 
or just to change stuff we could go into the house in the lot mode make changes with out expense to a Sim!

how does that sound 

yes they can still phone and meet their friends from the main neighbourhood - pleasentveiw...

~Dizzi~
^willi nilly^


----------



## Marielou

I can't unzip the file     I get halfway there then forget what I'm doing   so I'll get Mark to do it for me later.  Silly thing is, I CAN do it, but I'm bunged up with flu and my brain is mushy  

I think we should decorate/furnish/change it however we like.  Should we allow downloads or not?  I'm happy to just use sims stuff, mostly as I can't pay for download sites    

We could set a price, and keep to a budget?  Either on motherlode, or by adding to the house value in lots and houses bin.  The house is § 137098.  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi

Marie - Glad you're enjoying Nightlife  I love the community lots  Don't forget you can give your handheld games to other sims too - like the children  I love the itinerary part of the game so sims can take stuff they love when they move house, as opposed to them just being lost 



Marielou said:


> If you move someone into one of the downtown houses, can they still ring their friends from pleasentview?


Yes, you can 

Cool house choice  Will download it tomorrow.

Can we have about a week to do the rennovating? Maybe, upload pics next Sunday?

I think we should just go into the house via the build mode, so we don't need to put a sim in there, and just decorate for free.

Think we should allow custom content - sorry Marie  Only say that though as it will be fun to see what each of us is downloading  At least this way we'll have the 3 differences - Marie's Sim content, and mine and Dizzi's custom content added. Will add good variety  What do you think?

Anyone else want to join us? 

Will try and download the house tomorrow and have a proper look at it  What size lot is it? Medium?

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

That sounds like so much fun but don't know if I can join you without Nightlife   Plus it all sounds very complicated downloading the house and stuff.  I must be sooooo   .

Enjoy!  Can't wait to see what you all come up with.  

Anne xxx


----------



## *Jenny*

again,

Hope everyone is OK.  

I have not had chance to play the Sims lately but i was wondering if i should get Sims 2 or not?   I was just wondering if anyone could give me and honest answer about whether or not i should go out and buy it.   If so what are the best extension packs to get?   Thanks looking forward to hearing from you.  

Jenny


----------



## Marielou

Yes, it is SO worth it DJ!! OMG you must rush out right now and buy them  
I promise its well worth the money.

Morrisons has good deals on the games ~ £29.99 for the Sims 2, and £17.99 for the extension packs. 
Or, to buy online, try http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=search&searchtype=PC&searchstring=sims+2&page=search They do The sims 2 for £29.99 (price in shops £39.99) and the extension packs ~ University and Nightlife for £14.99 each delivered. I always buy from them, its a good, fast service. 

Anne ~ I'm not sure if you need nightlife for the house ~ it is pretty complicated downloading first time, but I'm happy to go through it with you, or Dizzi helped me, I'm sure she also wouldnt mind?  Maybe next week we could do up a house already in the game, so you can join in?

The house lot size is Medium, Jayne 

I've unzipped the file, and will start decorating today! I'll have a look at some free downloads, mostly as I want a new nursery set 

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Jenny,

I'm a recent convert to Sims 2 after hearing all the great things the girles here said about it and it's brilliant.  I already had Sims 1, Unleashed, Party and Hot date so it felt a bit wasteful to buy the new Sims but I did it anyway and it's great!  Much more fun to play.  The only thing I'd say is check that your PC/laptop has a good enough graphics card and memory to play it on.  Unfortunately when I bought my laptop I wasn't into games so a gaming machine wasn't important to me but now I wish I'd bought a different one because Sims 2 runs incredibly slow on it and a laptop can't be upgraded!  

I haven't bought any expansion packs for that reason but they sound fantastic so one of these days I might splurge on a gaming machine and the expansion packs too!

Happy simming,

Anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

I don't think I've unzipped the house properley?  It doesnt show up in my game.    Mark unzipped and installed it for me, but it doesnt seem to work.  

Also, I added my twins/triplets hack, and a warning appeared as I started the game up, saying it may ruin my game if I play with it added?  I guess I'll try it out and see?!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Jenny - Yep, it is very, VERY worth it   I've just sold my Sims 1 and EP on Ebay as know I will never ever play it again.  It just doesn't compare.  Sims 2 is in a class of it's own   I would recommend buying both expansion packs - University and Nightlife.  They are different to the Sims 1 EP's as they add a whole new dimension to the whole game.  University gives your sims a new age as well - they become young adults.  And Nightlife is just FAB!   

Marie - Hmmm, not sure what's up with that house then    I just downloaded the house and it's on a large lot, not medium    Going to look at it now properly in game and have a little play.  Won't start my rennovations yet though until we all have it, in case we need to find a new house   

Right e o, I'm off to feed my addiction   

Bye Sims addicts   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Just had a peek and the official website is announcing the Christmas holiday EP  Looks good 

http://thesims2.ea.com/

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Hello everyone * - my didn't this thread get busy! 

I have downloaded the house not checked it out yet, tho 

*Marie* I too Am baffled re your house  have you got the Sims resource install wizard? or just an unzipping program?

 Solution
I found some files were inside a yellow folder within the downloads folder on some of my downloads, so have a look in these folders and if files are there open them and cut and paste the files to the main area. hope this helps,

I have re downloaded the triplet hack now with no problems, having said that I have now installed the clean pack installer from the mod the Sims 2 which is the best program around to delete hacks/downloads win the game that may cause conflicts, I recently found a phone hack I had not intentionaly downloaded 

*Jenny*  DITO what the others have said re Sims 2 check/upgrade your system and go to play.com to buy the games but Sims2 then ask for the EP's for Christmas! 
also IM me for download help/installation I don't mind, if you get chance to read back through our Sims addicts previous threads you will see Marie's virgin journey  plus loads of useful info.

*Anne*  hope you get a gaming system for Christmas! After we have posted this our first house decorating challenge I agree we should do one from the origanal game so you can join in too

*Jayne* I am going to follow your link just as soon as I have finished posting this.... if i ever get through my emails I will play for an hour if not I will feed my addiction tomorrow. 

hope everyone is OK catch you all soon
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

I have sorted out my download problem ~ it was me, not the game doing it wrong     

Jayne ~ As soon as I saw the house today, I thought 'No way thats a medium lot'    

I've already started on my renovations, mine is going quite antiquey (if thats even a word!) and I'm really enjoying spending lots of money!  One thing though .... I changed the roof, and it got rid of the roof of the little house in the garden   now I can't put it back! Any ideas?  

I also donwloaded another house ..... I'm getting quite good at it now! 

Dizzi ~ My triplet hack is working now, I just had to enable it on the game    

Marie xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Ooooh, does anyone mind me butting in?

I LOVE the Sims - I had all the Sims 1's, and have had to buy all the Sims 2's when they came out! Has anyone used the mad cow plant thing in the University game yet? I haven't, think I'm also a bit anal like Marie!  I'm always too busy trying to get them at the top of their career ladders, married, with kids etc. Or in Uni, trying to get them the best possible grades, so they never have wild parties or go on loads of dates. I've only made a greek house once, and joined a secret society once. Has anyone had their sims made into vamps yet?

Are you guys playing some kind of game on here - what is it?

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

Right, I'm going to get decorating my house now   Should take a lifetime, looking at the size of it! Thanks Marie     It is a nice house mind and I must admit I'm quite looking forward to doing it up   Have you seen the size of the basement!   Not sure I'll rennovate building structure too much though as I like it   

I think I've been the luckiest with my EP installations as I've not had a single problem (smug grin  )    My triplet hack's been fine    

Anne - We will definitely do one you can join in on next time    

Laura - Welcome to addicts corner    I have used the mad cow plant.  Used it to kill off one of the townies and then used the phone to call the grim reaper and had her come back to life.  It was a bit boring really    so not done it again    I also wiz my sims through uni now in about 15 mins (human time) with a hack.  Can't be doing with all that studying    I did make Alexander Goth into a Sim, but again, got fed up with that    The problem was, he had to sleep in his coffin all day and never got anything done with just being awake for such a short amount of time at night.  It was good though as you can get them to skulk around and turn into a bat to fly from one place to another   Did try to see if he could have a vampire baby, but it didn't work    It's definitely worth doing though, just to see what it's like    

We're doing a house decoration/rennovation challege at the moment.  Marie's put a link a few posts back to the house we've donwloaded and are doing up - take a peek if you want to join in  


I found a spooky house last night which I downloaded and it came with a permanent shaddow of the grim reaper and lots of bloody handprints on walls and floors, etc.     Now in my menus I have the reaper wallpaper and a couple of cool 3d ghosts which can be added   

Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie

Oh pants! Wish I'd seen this earlier! It's not on Free download anymore 

Will you guys be doing another one at some point? Are there any rules?

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

Yeah, sure we will be doing another one    

Not really sure of the rules to be honest    Think we're just going with decorating/rennovating the same house so we can just see what each other does.  Money no object    Maybe next time we can add other rules and ring the changes a little each time to keep it fresh   

Didn't get a chance to do anything today and got to go to Bristol in a sec, but will have it ready for next Sunday  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Oh Laura, 
Sorry its not free anymore!    Typical I choose one that isnt free anymore!! 

We'll make sure you can join in next time, ok?  

Marie xx


----------



## *Jenny*

We did it, my DH took me out and brought Sims 2 and Nightlife.        Not put it on the computer yet because we had to buy some memory too so waiting to do that but i can not wait to play it.   Does anyone have any tips from me?  

Talk to you later.

Jenny


----------



## AnneD

Woo hoo!  Congrats Jenny!  You're going to love it  

Happy simming xxxxx


----------



## ShortyPie

Oooh, Jenny - it's going to be so weird! I remember when I made the transition from Sims 1 to Sims 2 - it's so weird that you can change the camera angle 360 degrees, zoom in etc. I would say definately try the tutorial first, it's a little boring, but gets you to grips with it.

Don't play Brandi broke first (in Pleasantview)!! I don't want to spoil the "surprise", but just don't!! There's a house with these 2 sisters, can't remember what they're called, a blonde and a redhead, they're quite good to get going with. That's if you like playing with pre-made sims. I did to start with, had that Dreamer bloke (is it Darren) marry the Goth bird.

You definiately will need some new outfits and hairstyles etc, the ones it comes with aren't great. Apart from thesimsresource, there's a fairly new one called simsconnection.com.

Happy playing - I hope you've warned your DH you won't be off the computer from now on!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jenny on getting sims 2 and Nightlife...
Advice .... Ask for sims Uni for christmas!
keep posting here!

oh game advice... tutorials both of them ! 
dont have a baby/child straight off! as the social worker will come before you have grasped all the things you can do and need to do with it!
keep your asperations gold to use reward objects and use the rejenerator reward if you do get pg!
enjoy all the cinecam moments.....  

has anyone figured out how to get boy babys as opposed to girl babies yet 

I think I have....
to get a boy have "dad" or other person talk to and rub? bump a few times
to get a girl DONT! during the whole pg it seems to work.....
I WILL play tonight and make a start on the house...... Sunday it will be ready!

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Dizzi - I've only been able to get boy babies so I'll try doing what you suggested and let you know  

Laura - ooh I don't think I've played with Brandi Broke yet - very intrigued about the surprise!

Happy simming girls,

Anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

I seem to get more girl babies than boys   so I'm going to try out your theory, Dizzi!  

Laura ~ This may be silly, if I'm wrong   but do we know each other?!    If we do, you're screenname is after your kitten?  Sorry if you're not scratching your head and thinking I'm a weirdo     Just I know a Laura from another site, and she loves the Sims too! 

Jenny ~ Enjoy! I agree, use the tutorials, I hated Sims2 for the first 5 minutes, as its so complex compared to the Sims, b ut now I am 100% an addict!

Havent worked on my house today, but have been looking on Sims resources for downloads .... I'm having so much fun!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Laura ~ You ARE my laura!!!       How on earth did I miss the connection?!     Lordy, no wonder I dye my hair blonde!!  Hope you're ok ~ God, I feel so dense now  

 
Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Well done Jenny    Have fun!  It takes a little getting used to, but once you do, you will be loving it!    


Still haven't had chance to decorate a single room in that house!  Will probably end up having to cram it all in on Sunday morning    In work the next 3 days now too, so no chance!  Perhaps house decorating challenges aren't for me    Unless they're teeny ones   

Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie

Marielou said:


> Laura ~ You ARE my laura!!!     How on earth did I miss the connection?!   Lordy, no wonder I dye my hair blonde!! Hope you're ok ~ God, I feel so dense now
> 
> 
> Marie xx


Helloooooo!

LMAO hun, yep it's me!  I really didn't know you didn't know, don't know why, I guess I didn't actually tell you, did I? Think I may have replied to some other threads you were on, then it might hve been obvious, but you've probably not been back to them - e.g. replied to one in the "Do you make handmade cards" thread, or whatever it's called, with the links to all the craft websites I use. My pic's prob too small to see it's actually me! Ah, feel quite honoured that you called me "your" Laura  Yep, my screen name is after my little furbaby - thanks for letting yours be friends IYKWIM 

I so love Sims challenges, so looking forward to the next house challenge you guys do - is it likely to be next week, as I'll be off all week (e/c now scheduled for Monday, durrr, told them I wouldn't be ready for Friday!).

Have you guys ever done a starter house challenge? Just thinking that Jayne said she has no time to do big house challenges, maybe we could try one of these, unless you've all done it? It's basically just make the best house you can for under $20000, so that a family could move in straight away, as they only get $20000 to start with. No real rules, except that you should give a set number for how many people it's for, e.g a family of 3, so everyone's equal. Just an idea. . . . . . .

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

Laura ~ Yes, you are now 'MY' Laura    
I love the starter home challenge ~ maybe we can arrange to all do it next week, so you've got something to focus on, for your week off!    If I havent finished my big house (I'm nearly done now anyway) I'll multitask and do your's as well.  Give me something to do as well    
I'm home during the day as well, so if you need someone to chat to for hours on end ... I'm your girl   


Jayne ~ I think I got a bit overexcited with the size of the house    Next time we should do a smaller house, or a starter house like Laura says?  I've never decorated a basement before ... all I can think of is an episode of the Simpsons where Martin is living in the schoolbasement, all disfigured and playing a piano!   Hmmm might work on that spooky basement theme. .....

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello
My house is almost done! where are we posting pictures? and how many/which ones 
shall we write a blog - how many rooms & what there funtions are ? cost to move into the house? 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Bum!  I've only done the basement   No time!  It's a fab house too.  Might go and have a go now and then crack on tomorrow, ready for posting on Sunday.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The house is huge! and it is slow with all the objects in it too! I dont think I dare put a family in.... may need to upgrade my pc after all  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

It is a gorgeous house though.  Love the shape of the ground floor bathroom   (the one with the hot tub in).  I definitely want to decorate it - just struggling to get around to it! 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Okay, I've finished!    Stayed up until 2.00 am doing it and then spent about 3 hours today too!    After that, there's no way I'm not moving Sims in   Must admit, I really did enjoy doing it.  It is a beautiful house   

Because of all the effort, it'd be a shame not to show it off properly, so I'm going to put pics up of every room.  We can always delete them in a few days once we've all seen them so as not to take up so much server space with Sims!   

Can't wait to see everyones  

Right, here goes ...............



Hmmm, I just put some up, but the thumbnails aren't expanding, so it's really hard to see detail.  Going to take some more in a larger size and see if that helps (so long as they're not too big to upload).


----------



## Jayne

Okay, I can't do it    I've increased the size of the pics, but the thumbnail still won't expand enough for you to be able to see any detail.  So don't think you're going to be able to see my house    Any ideas? 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne I am having the same trouble.... have pm'd you.
just a thought using photofilter I can resize to within the 45kb limit, there is more detail in the screenshot picture as opposed to the thumbnail.

I got photo filtre from tonys link here on ff!

~Dizzi~

a picture of the kitchen


----------



## Jayne

My kitchen's in the same place too    

Still small though isn't it  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

oops, no, my kitchen isn't in the same place - just got my magnifying glass out to re-check and it isn't, unless you've remodelled the room mine's in    Wonder if I'll ever find out


----------



## DizziSquirrel

its go's slightly larger if you click it 

have now uploaded most of my pictures to the gallery 
will try and add a link..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=140

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Fab!  When can I move in Dizzi?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anne
glad you like them! 
have gone back into the game to take some better pics! will post them and delete the smaller ones   Jaynes will be ready for veiwing shortly!

I am looking forward to the starter house challenge now!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi 
Mine are all in the gallery too in my Sims Challenge folder   

Worn out now!    

Think I might have duplicated a few - got confused!  Will go through them and see if I can take out duplicates  

Just need Marie's now  

Off to have a look at Dizzi's properly  

That was fun  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne 
I know what you mean about being worn out! 
your pictures are great! theres so many things I love

I have never made a kitchen island successfully - how did you do that!
and the hot tub by the pool! do the Sims use it OK?
your library looks so inviting I could curl up there with a book quite happily  

the boys room wallpaper and matching curtains...
the girls room wallpaper and the CRIB - I want one!
and your bathroom's huge!

well done, I cant wait for Marie's now.... 
I pm'd her with instructions  
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Your house is fab too Jayne!!!

Love the helicopter, fish pond with fish!  and the Bob the Builder wardrobe. Never seen any of those before.

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Thanks    I love it, and have moved a Sim in  

Dizzi - Yep, the hot tub works fine.  Thought I took a pic with a sim in there - prob can't see it    
The island in the kitchen is just the same units as around the edge, but without the lip on the back of them that goes against the wall.  I just placed them in the right shape and they moulded together to make the island - like when you do corners on the units  
What have you put in the new building in the garden?  Is that furnished? 

Did you notice my little ghosts in the basement too - over the tables   

I have a few spooky pics somewhere from another house with the grim reaper and blood hand prints on walls, etc.  It's an undecorated house - will try and find them and put them up  

I'm dying to see Marie's too   It's lovely to see what each of us do with the exact same house   Would definitely do this again - but maybe with a smaller house    It's not wasted work though is it, as it can be used in the game now   

Anne - Lots of my decoration/furniture, etc. comes from downloads from The Sims Resource   Can't remember what the subscription is to it - only about £8 or so for 2 months at a time.  So worth it   I take risks too and download meshes - naughty, but worth it    Also, don't forget, there are lots off additional stuff that comes with Uni and Nightlife EP's  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

4 days until the Christmas additions are out  
Perhaps we need a Christmas house challenge   

Jayne x


----------



## Mel

I used tp play the sims all the time - think i will have to resume it - looking at all your pics in the gallery, although i think i will buy the new edition, ihave the very first one which is a bit old now.

Nice house Jayne 

Mel
x


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Mel  

If you do start playing again - get ready for addiction!    Sims 2 is in a class of it's own   

Jayne x


----------



## Bels

Hey Sims Girls,

I just popped in to say ... love your buildings!      If only have have real houses like that eh !!!!    

Love ... Belinda xxx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Bels 

Yep, sims is definitely fantasy land   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mel and Bels!
Mel ask Santa for the Sims 2~!

The sims is my escape from reality I can have the house AND family of my dreams!

The Sims 2 is Soo much better! come on Marie wheres your pictures!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Are we going to get to see this house of yours     Not that I'm keen or anything


----------



## Marielou

Sorry girls ~ I've been away this weekend so have had to try to focus on 'real things'  

'I want to see my Nieces more than I want to play the Sims'       

I am going to make a HUGE effort to finish it today ~ its more or less done now anyway, and I've not looked at any of your houses, to make sure my ideas are original, and not copied from yours   

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marielou said:


> Sorry girls ~ I've been away this weekend so have had to try to focus on 'real things'
> 
> 'I want to see my Nieces more than I want to play the Sims'


Nooooo, surely that can't be true! Are you telling me sims aren't 'real', and they don't come first! Think I need to go and lie down 



Okay then, we'll let you off  Can't wait to see your house though  Hurry up! 

Love

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Marie  
Hope you had a lovely weekend - like Jayne says


> Are you telling me sims aren't 'real', Think I need to go and lie down
> 
> Okay then, we'll let you off Can't wait to see your house though Hurry up!



    ​~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Marie  
Hope you had a lovely weekend - we missed you here!

Like Jayne says


> Are you telling me sims aren't 'real', Think I need to go and lie down
> 
> Okay then, we'll let you off Can't wait to see your house though Hurry up!



    ​~Dizzi~​


----------



## Marielou

Sims2 Holiday pack spotted!   

Play.com is selling The Sims2 Party pack for £7.99 ~ a barginous saving of £2 no less!

http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=sr&page=title&r=PC&title=842970

Either way, its going in my stocking this year 

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

PS House almost finished, will try and upload photos tomorrow! (Thanks for the tips, Dizzi  )

PPS This is getting ridiculous .... just spoke to Mum on phone, and she's ordered me Sims Party Pack _plus_ Sims Nightlife strategy guide for my christmas pressie! Great that I don't have to pay .... but again, I have to wait to play with my sims add~ons!


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Have any of you tried playing Sims 2 on a games console rather than a PC?  Wondering if I should buy a games console instead of trying to upgrade DH's PC.  I play on my laptop at the moment but think I'd drive him nuts if I was on the desktop all the time - plus it would mean I couldn't lounge on the settee and play like I do at the minute  

Looking forward to seeing your house Marie  

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

INFO from the official site......
The Sims 2 Holiday Edition


> In North America, The Sims 2 Holiday Edition is a limited release version of The Sims 2 including 40 all-new Holiday items. This is the full base game version of The Sims 2 plus the new holiday items. If you own the game already, you don't need to buy this version. However, If you'd like to buy the game for friends or family this holiday, this is the version to get. The Holiday Edition will be available in North American retail stores on November 17th. More information about the holiday items can be found here: http://thesims2.ea.com/about/holiday_index.php
> 
> In Europe and Australia, the special holiday items will be available in retail stores bundled with a copy of The Sims 2 or as a stand alone pack. Check with your local retailer for details.
> 
> The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack or The Sims 2 Christmas Party Pack
> Simmers who already own The Sims 2 can still get the 40 new holiday objects and decor items for their game by purchasing The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack. The pack contains just the special holiday items. As with all our expansion packs, the content of the Holiday or Christmas party pack should not be reposted to The Exchange or Fansites. Reposting is considered piracy.
> 
> In North America, The Sims 2 Holiday Party Pack can be purchased in two ways.
> 
> You can order a version on CD at the EA store here: http://eastore.ea.com/index.jsp?sSku=15194
> You can purchase all the content as a download directly to your hard-drive from EA on November 17th. A link will be posted on the site here: http://thesims2.ea.com/about/holidaypp_index.php
> 
> In Europe, The Sims 2 Christmas Holiday Pack is available for purchase on CD through retail stores by November 18th.
> 
> For all other territories, please check your local Sims 2 site for local details.
> 
> The Sims 2 Holiday Giveaway
> Beginning November 15th, The Great Sims 2 Holiday Giveaway begins at http://thesims2.ea.com/
> 
> We'll be giving out 12 downloads from The Party Pack plus other fun holiday surprises - all for free! Make sure to check the site November 15th and throughout the holidays.
> 
> To check out the holiday objects and decor in action look at the videos:
> http://thesims2.ea.com/about/holiday_videos.php


Anne - I had a ps2 for my birthday last year specificaly to play the sims busting out on, and I have to say I diddnt like it. I prefer pc play. so I would suggest before buying you borrow or rent a copy of the game to try before you buy.
can you and DH not swap? ie he have your laptop? 
 HOTTER news Marie's house pictures should be in the gallery by tonight! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Dizzi,  I'll definitely take your advice and stick to PC playing.  I had a feeling it might not be so good    

For some strange reason my laptop is running okay at the moment so I've been playing lots and lots   I've had my first set of twins and now making my new lovers John and Sandy Travolta (   ) get all luvved up so I can go for quads.  Ahhh I love my sims world.... I'm going to throw caution to the wind and order the expansion packs too and see if my laptop can cope  

Can't wait to see Marie's house!  I've loved seeing what you've all done with them and can't wait to join in  

Anne x


----------



## kerrys

Hi Simaholics,

I hope you don't mind me bardging in. 

I have been an addict for years, my fav with the original was the pets and superstars, love that the kids now grow up in Sims2, maybe the only way I'll get a    (this is me on a positive day).  I do miss the pets and can't wait to they introduce them to Sims2.

I went onto Sims2.com last night and downloaded a few lots and sims, went to play to-day and there was nothing there, can't understand how to bring them into my game, can you please help.

Thanks
Kerry


----------



## Jayne

Am currently downloading the Holiday Booster Pack    Not sure why though, as barely any time to breathe these days, let alone play   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Had about a 10 min play with the Holiday download. It's good, has got lots of bonfire night and Halloween stuff in too   Not tried everything out yet - just let a few fireworks off   Anyone else downloaded it yet? 

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Jayne - nope haven't gotthe holiday download yet  

Having problems with one of my Sims freezing!  He's stuck beside the cot too so I can't feed the baby and am starting to panic!  He's been frozen for nearly a whole Sim day now and I can't get him to budge.  Any ideas how to fix it girls?    

ps - he's one of my favourites too - John Travolta  

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anne - press the *Ctrl-Shift-C* cheat code to open the cheat window then type moveobjects_on in buy mode you will be able to pick up the stuck sim and move him! then type move objects_off to end that cheat mode.
heres a link to the offical site gameplay sims 2 cheat codes page.. there are loads! http://thesims2.ea.com/help

I have ordered the holiday pack from play.com should be here soon!
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Thank you sooo much Dizzi, I'll do that right away!  I was so worried about the little bubba.  Goodness knows what I'd be like if I ever have a real one   

Anne xxx


----------



## AnneD

I'm going to order the Holiday Pack today too, decide I deserve it!

Rachel x


----------



## AnneD

Arghh it won't let me move him!  I tried moving the cot instead but that wouldn't shift either.  Think gremlins have entered my laptop


----------



## Jayne

Anne, the baby will be fine.  Babies don't die in Sim land.  However, it might get taken away by the social worker!      Then again, maybe not, as the social worker might not be able to get at it, if your other sims can't to feed it    Hmm, not sure what you're going to do though for a solution.  You may just have to give up on this Sim and baby    There are a fair few bugs in Sims, and there is a patch you can download from the Sims2 website.  If you haven't already got it, it's definitely worth it.  

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Jayne,

I've downloaded the patch but it didn't help.  I'll be gutted to abandon this family, especially as she's pregnant again too   Hmm maybe I'm getting a tad attached and better try the real world for a bit


----------



## AnneD

Boo hiss the social worker took the baby away (my first girl baby too   ) then John Travolta died beside the cot and Sandy had to plead with the grim reaper (a first for me!) to bring him back to life and hurrah he's alive and Sandy's pg again and this time I'm hoping for triplets  Hmm something tells me I need to get a life


----------



## Jayne

Lol Anne    Sorry that the social worker came along, but triplets will be fun    You know, that baby will still be there in the game.  Perhaps if your family adopt, she will return    (not guaranteed though!)  Maybe try that before the triplets arrive though   

Also, if you want a girl, just save the game before your sim is due to give birth and then if it's a boy, exit without saving and keep going back in and make your poor sim give birth over and over again until she has a girl    

And hey, at least you got to try out another aspect of the game, and that's seeing the grim reaper and getting him to not take a sim's life   I like that one - the way he gets his list out and starts checking it, giving you a chance to plead for your sim's life.  


I've worked out how to get zombies!    You have to use the grim reaper phone reward object   There's one in one of the uni secret societies.  Anyway, you get a sim to phone to bring back another sim (they have to have known them though) to life.  The grim reaper asks for a financial reward and if you don't give enough, the sim returns as a zombie   Not tried it yet, but read it somewhere.  Will have to give it a go I think   Don't have any suitable sims at the moment, but as soon as I do ..........   


Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi Jayne,

Just been playing again and they've had triplet girls hurrah!  Tried ringing about adoption but it said they couldn't adopt because they'd had a baby taken away - I'll try it again later though    Have you ever had one of your sims electocute themselves?  John Travolta was trying to fix the rubbish compactor (or whatever it is) and got electroucted good and proper.  I thought he was going to die but he just got very blackened and his hair stood on end - very amusing     There's a little surprise each time I play.  I thought John Travolta was pg at one point too because he suddenly got a paunch (just like DH   ) but nothing else happened.  

Oops think it's time I tried to get some sleep.  

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

lol lol Anne
the "paunch" means John needs to exercise! To be pregnant he needs to be abducted by aliens! if you have him stargaze through the expensive telscope and press the "tab" key you can look around in the sky for 2 moons! if there are 2 he should be abducted!

Glad your finding all the cool stuff, and having fun I played for a while tonight but have been on here since 8pm!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie - I see you have made the Album for your pictures.... when can we see your house! 
hope you are ok  

Are we going to do the starter house challenge next?  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Sorry girls for the HUGE delay   but I can't seem to upload my pictures! I've tried everything!  Grrrrrrr.      I've had them on my PC for well over a week now!  I will keep on trying today .... I followed Dizzi's instruction to a T! 


Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

SORRY MARIE

OK - let me think how to fix this.....

size of pictures taken are they too large? ie try medium sized snaps in the game (my large ones failed) 
where is it going wrong? any error messages?  

Jayne any ideas?  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I can only think pic size.  Are you using the snapshots, rather than thumbnails to upload?  Thumbnails will come out too small in the gallery, and as Dizzi says, the large snapshots are too big to upload and needs to be the medium sized or smaller.  

Am dying to see these pics    You could always put them into an email and show them to us that way    

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hey girls,

finally got my Sims Christmas Party pack and am a bit underwhelmed to be honest - my sims didn't even notice the huge christmas tree in the middle of the room    Think I definitely must be missing something   What do you think of yours Jayne?  Has anyone else tried it too?

Marie - hope you manage to get those piccies sorted.  I wouldn't have a clue how to help hun    

Happy simming.

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Anne - I know what you mean. I could live without it too to be honest    The thing is, it's not an expansion pack, so it doesn't add anything to the Sims gameplay other than what normal objects do.  Think it's classed as a booster pack as opposed to an expansion pack.  

I bought the Prima guides for Sims 2 and University (they were combined) off ebay the other week for £5.00.  Really useful   Want to get the Nightlife one now, so just waiting for another Ebay bargain to come my way   

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Right, it was the size that was the proble, so I will have the pics up tomorrow!    Yahooo!! 

One of my sims had QUADS today   Funnily enough, I just 'knew' she was going to! She's had 4 boys ~ so 5 boys in total for her now!    Its my first set of Quads ~ I'm scared!! 

Mark has bought me a new game ~ The Movies ~ its a bit like the sims, but you make Movies with it.  Its quite good, but it isnt the Sims!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marielou said:


> Right, it was the size that was the proble, so I will have the pics up tomorrow!  Yahooo!!


Yeah, will believe it when I see it  

Quads are a doddle 

Saw that new game the Movies and thought about buying it, but didn't as I hardly have enough time to spend with my real life these days, let alone Sims and most definitely don't need another addiction  So, gave it a miss for now. Might get it when it comes down in price though 

Love

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

If I don't get them up, I'll email them out ~ its taken me weeks to sort this out, and only days to decorate the damm thing!     

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ok, so I am adding the pictures!!  

My first time, so may take a while .... 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Yahooo, the pics are up    They look great Marie.  Well worth the wait    I love seeing what others do with their sim homes    (sad, I know!)


----------



## Marielou

I love seeing other peoples houses too!

And you know what .... it was sooo simple to do once I knew how     I hadnt followed Dizzi's guidelines well enough    

Shall we do another challenge?  

Laura ~ Oh wow, I've just seen your creastions on TSR ~ you clever thing, you! Am I really sad, I just have never made anything yet!   I used to allllll the time on Sims1, so I might just have to get round to at the very least making a house ......  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

I'm all up for another challenge, but can we do it next week as I'm off work from Fri until January, so will hopefull have a bit of time to do up another house   Maybe we can make the next challenge a little different in some way - not sure what though    Perhaps a budget of X amount to do it up with, or maybe we should even build something from scratch!  Haven't done that for ages what with all the fab download houses  

What's the creations on TSR?  I wouldn't have a clue how to make anything! 

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Marie, your piccies are great, well worth the wait hun    Feel very inspired now but have too many work deadlines to play for the next two weeks - boo hiss  

What's TSR?

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie - Well done your pictures are really good, Both you and Jayne kept the original layout I went mad with extra rooms!

Anne  - TSR is a website called "the Sims resource" it has some great downloads and rotates free stuff every 3 days, Jayne and I have a subscription with them! and by the looks Laura has made some creations for them  which I need to check out 

Jayne - I am up for another challenge friday/sunday how about a plot of land (set size) and build a house with set features and/or budget?
Laura - please can you post a link to your creations as I would love to see them 

Whos In for another house challenge then? 
Starter house /build from scratch, set budget, set rooms, whats everyone think?
Laura ? Jenny ? Anne ? Marie ? Jayne & ME!

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Arghh the next two weeks are a nightmare for me so I won't be able to do the house challenge   

I'll have to remain a spectator for now if that's okay  

Anne xx


----------



## Marielou

I'll try and add a link to Laura's creations .... I'll see if I can do it!    

I'm up for the build a house challenge   b my first attempt on TS2, but I'm willing to give it a go!  
Whenever is good for everyone else is fine with me  

Dizzi ~ I didnt even think of changing the rooms   I was going to get rid of the small loo, but then decided to keep it.  Have you moved anyone in yet?

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

No! its too large makes my game slow!  
Have you? hows Nightlife going? who are you playing at the moment ?

I really like it though I am at my friends house in london getting the coach home this afternoon, I just want to play the Sims NOW 

Anne -     sure you cant Squeeze in a house challenge ? You will have to set one in 2 weeks time  

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hmm I'll see what I can do.  I'f I can meet a few of my big deadlines this week I might be able to squeeze it in - though I wouldn't have a clue how to download the photos onto here


----------



## ShortyPie

Love the house Marie (finally!), they're all really good! I am definitely up for any challenges (although I haven't got my pc at home atm, but I hope to be getting it back this week, for some really intense Sims playing, as I've not played it now since the 1st week f my 2ww, and even then only for about 15 minutes at a time, as it kept switching off - serious withdrawal symptoms now! 

Ah, bless you Marie, you're making me blush!  Yeah, I had a real house-making phase last year I think it was, a few starter houses, mid range house, then a really big house that I'd had a similar one to on my "Legacy Challenge" that someone requested me to do. (The Legacy Challenge is where you start off with one Sim you've created, on a Medium Lot, and you're not allowed to use any cheats, you can only marry/procreate with "Townies" or other non-player characters, and the challenge is to get to 10 generations this way, scoring points along the way for things like if you have alien babies, how many different coloured ghosts you get, if the ghosts can access the Sims, whether you've collected all the bonus items etc - it's actually really fun, although I only got halfway through then got bored, this is my story: http://forums.thesimsresource.com/showthread.php?t=266766&highlight=Laura%27s+Legacy ) Here's a link to my profile where you can see my houses: http://www.sims2.thesimsresource.com/profiles/view.php?mid=645301 They're certainly not as good as some of the ones I've seen on there, I can't figure out basements, or making modular stairs 

I think building/decorating a house with a set budget sounds good, although I'd also love to do a similar challenge to this one again, where we can just decorate to our hearts contents, as I missed it! 

Really hope I get my pc back soon!! I want the Sims NOW!!!! Hopefully my SILs DP will be downloading the Holidays pack for me too, in time or Xmas!

SO glad to see this thread come back to life again, was a bit quiet for a while.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

I keep meaning to ask .... what is the cheat for object moving again?    
I still have that Nanny stuck in one of my houses, she's doing my head in! I advise people to make sure they don't have a Nanny sleeping overnight when they install an add~on ... it traps them in the game!   (I had twins, plus a pregnant sim, not a good mix!)  I've built a wall around her, but she won't die.  
Plus,  I still have Celeste and a friend outside the house, and I want to get rid!

Marie xx


----------



## ShortyPie

ctrl + alt + c t bring up cheat menu, then moveobjects_on (I think) 

Sorry, it's quick, I have to go to my office Xmas party!  

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have just finished reading through and looking at Lauras legacy pics!
they are really good. Also May be downloading a pretty house or 2 later
 for the links

I did a legacy challenge myself and kept a diary (on paper) I got to generation 7, had quite a few bugs, keep meaning to do it again as it was great fun.
Laura is yours still going or have you lost it now?
As to the cheat code it is as Laura says *ctrl + alt + C * then *moveobjects on go * to buy mode so the cursor is a hand pick up the object/sim and move them to the blue area to delete. then press the cheat code again and *moveobjects off *
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Laura - loved reading your legacy challenge and looking at the pics - I hadn't even heard of it before   so as soon as I get some free time (hopefully soon  ) I'm going to give it a go, though I seem to play much much slower than everyone else    Going to look at your creations now


----------



## Marielou

Can someone explain the legacy challenge to me?  Laura did once before but I forgot   
I just play my game and never think of 'challenges'   

Thank you Laura and Dizzi for the moveobjects advice, I hope it moves them once and for all! 

Marie xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Right, first off, the Legacy Challenge: I've had to change it slightly, as this was devised before the 2 expansion packs came out. There do seem to be loads of rules, but once you get started it's really quite addictive (otherwise I tend to get bored with families really easily) and you don't even need to add anything up till the end anyway.

The challenge: Make a family the strongest it can be over 10 generations.
The Rules: Start with a single adult sim made with the create-a-sim or bodyshop, male or female. Pick any aspiration. Assign personality points as you want.

Start the family on an empty 5X5 Lot. (that means you don't get an awful lot of money of things to start with!)

When you marry or move sims in, you may only marry or move in townies or NPCs.

Children may move out if you want but you must keep at least one child in the home to continue the legacy.

When children grow into teenager and you are asked to pick an aspiration, roll a six sided dice
1: Wealth
2: Knowledge
3: Family
4: Romance
5: Popularity
6: Pleasure

This is to give some challenges and variety as you play through the generations.

The 10th generation child must be able to trace family back up to the original sim by blood.

You may NOT turn ageing off (that's a cheat)
You may use the elixir of life, but use caution, as you may suffer the jump bug.
You may use any other normal aspiration reward objects.
You may NOT use any kinds of cheats or mood trainers.
You may NOT use any "special" objects such as the platinum-maxing painting.
You may use any maxis-made objects, and any 3rd party skins/wallpapers/floors etc.
You may NOT use the new twins or abduction patches. ( I think you can select to turn them off, or choose "original", can't you?)

No reloading after bad events (bad chance cards or accidental deaths)
Restarting after a bad bug or a glitch IS allowed. Just as using the move_objects cheat is allowed for bugged objects.

Should you be unfortunate enough to have your entire lot bugged, starting the entire challenge over again is okay. I would recommend uploading your legacy lots to the sims 2, so if a horrid bug or glitch forces you to start over again, you can just download your own lot and start again from there. I'm uploading my family once per generation just in case.

At the end of the challenge (10 generations or after the family line is broken) score your family on the following terms.

1. 1 point for each generation reached (max 10)
2. 1 point for each $100,000 in net worth the family has (round your current net worth up)
3. 1 point for each PLATINUM grave on the lot (when a Sim dies in Platinum aspiration)
4. 1/3 point for each family friend the family has at the end. (round spare 1/3s down)
5. 1 point every time a sim fulfils an 'impossible' want (a want scoring 30,000 points or more, limit one per sim per want. There are other wants that also count for this, like "have 10 children")
6. -1 point every time a household member drops into aspirational failure, requiring a visit from the sim shrink.
7. -2 points for every inter-bred birth in the family.

Special Bonuses.
1. 2 points if all 10 career reward objects are on the lot (One time only)
2. 1 point for each different type of NPC that you have children with over the whole legacy (this is easier now with the Expansion packs)
3. 1 point for each different colour ghost you have on the lot at the end.
4. -2 points for each visitor that dies on your lot.
5. 1 point for each alien born on the lot (1st generation aliens only, children of aliens don't count, unless it's by abduction)
6. 2 points if the birth that brings in the last generation is twins.
7. 2 points if you can get two social bunnies to have romantic interactions on the lot (One time only)
8. 2 points if the ghosts on your lot can access your sims e.g. scare them, open the fridge, move chairs etc.
9. *NEW* 2 points if you manage to collect ALL the different types of ghosts on the lot (see post below)

I'm not too sure how the Legacy Challenge could work now we have University. I guess it would be OK to move a teen to college etc, as long as they then moved back into the family home and stuck to the rules  . That's the only way you'd be able to get all of the work rewards too, as you can only access jobs like paranormal career if you go to college. You could also bag the college professors as another NPC.

Ah, thanks Dizzi and Anne  ! No, I haven't got my Legacy challenge anymore, I think I stopped playing it when I accidentally got the NPC I moved in to ask my Legacy Sim to marry them, and lost the "Legacy" surname. It didn't matter, it just annoyed me, LOL  . Since then I've had to uninstall TS2, and have got a whole new computer tower now, which I'm still in the process of installing TS2 on (still have to put the Expansion Packs on). One of the other problems is that I was having to save all my pics to disk to upload at work, as my internet connection was so slow it took ages to update at home. I'm definitely going to do another one though, now that I'm going to have lost all my families anyway.

Marie, what a lovely picture!  Morgan and Hayley look gorge! I can't seem to upload any pics onto the gallery as the file sizes are all too big - anyone know how to reduce them? 

I'm probably going to spend most of tonight getting ready for my card stall tomorrow, but come tomorrow night, DH will have no chance trying to get me off the pc!   

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Inspired by Laura's Legacy I re started my own yesterday 

I created my Male sim Luke Richards  (fam) and had him move to his 5x5 plot and build a hut to live in, got him a job and some skills he collapsed a few times on return from work but managed to fall in love with Trista Shaw  (kno) she moved in bringing $11,000 the set up home and get married, baby number 1 is soon on the way, Emma  is born (the no interaction thing failed) and so so get a son and heir baby number 2 is created, well twins... Adam and Liam  are born, the house has undergone extensive refurbishment and all is well the twins are about to become toddlers when the first glitch hits the family the nanny is stuck, by the crib... so I move objects on and delete her, Luke comes in to the nursery and is unable to do the help with birthday interaction, and so I move him outside where he remains stuck, Trista complete Adams birthday interaction and Adam is a toddler. Luke meanwhile is still stuck! so I delete him too, fully expecting him to turn up in a few moments time... Emma is a child and is playing with Adam when Trista also becomes stuck by Liam's crib, (which has been moved) and without thinking I just delete her too.... Enter social worker, a large blue flash and baby Liam is gone! she then collects toddler Adam before escorting Emma out of her family home ~The End~

I exited without saving and against legacy rules (I think) have gone back Into the house when all is well and have sold the downloaded cribs and exchanged them for maxis ones! and am off to see what happens next... 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Wow, those are some rules!   
I think I'm going to try that out .... it sounds more or less how I play normally anyway, to be honest!   I am soooo anal about my sims ... heres some of my rules.

1. Only play each sim family for 1 sim day (from the time they wake up, until they go to bed at night. If they are up late, I stop the game at 23.59. 

2. I play each sim family in turn ~ so that way, each family gets played with, and I don't get left with a lot of oldies I'm bored with   

3. They are allowed to get skills, 1 bar a day.   When the skill goes past 4 bars, they only do half a skill daily.  

4.  When they becomme teenagers, the girls take on their mum's aspiration, and the boys, their dads. I hate the romance aspiration, so I'm getting that to die out.    

What else ...

5.  If one of the adult sims has a family aspiration, they 'try for a baby' every time it comes up in their wants.     BUT, if none of the adult sims has a family aspiration, they have 1 baby when they get married, then they try for another baby when that child is 4 days away from becomming a teenager.  

Lord knows where I got these rules, but I stick by them!    I never use cheats, and as a result, I don't have a sim with more than £200k.    I have moved onto downloads though!

I'm going to go and try the legacy challenge now!

Marie xx

ps Laura ~ Thanks for the comments about my Nieces.    They are gorgeous ~ they both take after me!    
To reduce your photos down to size .... open up your picture, and along the top, go to 'Modify' then 'Resize'  A new panel will open up ~ on the right hand side, go to 'Width' and 'Height'  ~ I usually change it to '350' in width, and then save it.  It will be fine for use in the gallery! If you can't do it, email me the picture, and I'll change it and send it back to you, so you can upload it.


----------



## ShortyPie

Oh my goodness Marie, you're very strict with your Sims!!!

Thanks for that, when you say "open up your picture" and "along the top" what programme are you in?  Sorry. . . .

LOL Dizzi, that's the shortest Legacy ever! You are allowed to restart without saving if there's a bug, though.

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie 
I could never play that way!   OMG I struggle to play legacy style, without hacks!
I sometimes manage a sim week per family... before moving to the next   but normally I just play as the mood takes me - I get so wrapped up in their lives and have to achieve certain goals before I switch off the pc at night! then play them again asap to finish the "story" or I might read a book/watch a program that I try to recreate the characters/house that I imagiene or have seen!

Jayne - thought you were around today  do you still want to do a mini project/challenge? 

Well the Sims is minamised at the moment while I am on here, the legacy family are saved so am going to go continue them now... back later....................
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

I think I have a shorter legacy family than Dizzi ....

I made a sim (Luke Dobson, after a former boyfriend   ) and he made it one day    Her got killed by the ghosts of Coral and Herb Oldie     So I guess I'll have to start again!! 


I am SO strict with my sims playing ... I wish I wasnt, but Imade those rules in my head, and now I can't change them  

Marie xx

Laura ... I have no idea what programme I'm modyfiyng the photos on!   I just set them to desktop, and 'open' them.   I'll have to ask Mark!


----------



## Jayne

Hi   

Dizzi & Marie - Your legacy challenges have me    

Marie - You are so intense with your Sims.  You have some serious control issues there     I just play whatever family, whenever I fancy it and none of them have any rules to abide by - some have loads of cheats in and some have none.  Only thing is, I do have a whole load of oldies that I am bored with    Think I might have to get one of those eating plants and kill the whole lot off - it's either that or the swimming pool with removed ladder    I often find the oldies are handy though to have around if you use the quads cheat, as the extra pair of hands is great whilst the mum and dad go off to work   Gives them something to do in their old age too!  

Laura - Going to have a look at the stuff you've done on TSR and your legacy diary tomorrow  

Thanks for listing the way the legacy challenge works.  I might give it a go one day   


I'm up for a house challenge, but not sure about a building one - even though I think I said about that a couple of posts ago.  I am cack at building houses - they end up all boxy!  Will give it a go though if you really want to do the building one.  Set some rules and I will try and do it this week   As I say, I'm home from work now until Jan 

Hope I get a chance to spend a little time with my sims tomorrow.  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Well, I did the evil thing today and drowned 4 sims    Was a bit scared to begin with, but it was actually rather fun   and it's soooo good to have them gone    Only problem now is that I moved the graves to Gothier Green Lawns (or whatever it's called) in Downtown, but they just turn up on the pavement outside, next to the phone box and dustbin!  How on earth do I locate them inside the graveyard?  I've tried going into it in build mode, but they're not there to move.  Have tried putting them in my sims inventory, but then you can't take them out again until the sim goes home.  Have tried moving them in the community lot, but can't!  Oh, I suppose I could use the move objects cheat?  Hadn't thought of that until this very second.  Surely though there is a way to do it without a cheat, otherwise what on earth is the point of having graveyards and moveable graves if you can't locate them?  

Laura - Had a look at your legacy   Really good.  Shame it didn't continue.  The houses you've made are really lovely too.  Well done clever clogs  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

So far so good - 
the family was saved and I have continued to play legacy style ie NO cheats/hacks (exception being picking to have twins ) the children are in uni now Emma a whole term ahead of her brothers, they are house sharing at the moment 
I have decided to try not to move anyone out of the house   and see what develops! I am thinking emma will end up an unmarried mother, and the Liam will continue the legacy while Adam meets his maker early  all of this after they finish uni!

Jayne 4 drowned sims will leave a LOT of puddles! not sure about the graves thing, if you bring a gravestone inside it becomes an Urn - can that be put in the inventory 

why dont you set us this challenge? we can all have a turn. 

going back to sim world for a while before real life kicks in after lunch!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Well, I finally got rid of that nanny who was stuck in my game today ~ I forgot to write down the move objects cheat   and tried just about every combination but the right one   and finally, she died   (I boxed her into a small room) but now everyone is mourning her and she even has an urn!   

Dizzi ~ Like your lagaxy so far! I might go back on the sims in a bit and try another legacy challenge, and just hope this one lasts more than a day!   

Jayne ~ OMG 4 murders?!    What was their death like? Never seen a drowning! 

I am sooooo controlling of my sims.  I don't know how it happened, I used to play as and when with each family, but then one day, I set myself a rule ... and the rules just grew and grew!!  

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hmm don't think I'm going to be able to play the legacy game because rules are stressing me out too much   I must be the complete opposite to you Marie hun   

Currently playing with Lothario because my other favourites now have too many babies and I keep getting confused.  Trying to give Lothario lots of lovers and he has 6 so far (dirty boy   ) but he now has a serious flatulence problem so can't see that going down very well with the ladies    DH is most impressed though, men eh?


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Ahhh, I see you were in a bit of a murdering mood too    The drownings were interesting, they kept playing their handheld games intermittently and would almost stand on top of the water to do this (they weren't low on fun either - why would they be, they were swimming!  ).  Then when they ran out of energy and food, they just sank to the bottom and grim reaper turned up, checked his list, used his mobile (so funny) and took them.  Left a little toombstone by the side of the pool for each of them.  

Dizzi - I thought about doing the urn thing, but it won't make any difference I don't think as it seems you can't put anything from your inventory into a community lot.  I did get the toombstones in the inventory, but could only then put them back into the residential lot.  Have moved them all to the graveyard, but they sit happily outside on the pavement    Perhaps I have a bug   

Anne - I don't think I could do the legacy thing either.  Would confuse me too much once some of the sims who were born later, become younger than their relatives because they've moved out of the house (if you see what I mean  ).  The only rule I do have with my sims is that I like to keep the generations correct.  Sometimes siblings go a bit odd - particularly with Uni as I seem to end up sending them all to Uni at about the same time and then they are suddenly the same age when I graduate them all together    But I never let adults die before elders from the same family (unless of course Mr Reaper comes early for them).  This is why I had to murder my 4 elders.  Their children need to become elders shortly and it would seem odd.  Besides, they were boring and HAD to go!    



Okay, simple rules for the next challenge then.  Build your own house from scratch on a medium lot.  Max move in price 100,000 simoleons   Your decor must look totally different to the last house   Challenge to be completed in 1 week from today   Is that okay with everyone? 

Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie

I REALLY hope my stupid SIL bf gets my pc back to me for this weekend so I can do this challenge! I'm so mad about it cos our pc is fixed now, but DH just wants to add all this new stuff to get a Super-flash pc, just so he can blow stuff up faster 

IF I manage to get the pc back in time, o you have any particular sized medium lot in mind? How many squares x how many squares?

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Laura  

Fingers crossed you get your PC back soon, although after seeing your creations on TSR, not sure I want you to play this one     (only joking   ).  

Ummmm, hadn't thought about the size in terms of squares by squares    Was thinking of just using the medium sized lot that the game gives you when you place a lot (you know, where you get the choice of small, medium or large).  Didn't even know it was possible to create your own to a specific number of squares, etc.    and then I suppose just fit whatever sort of house you want on that.  I chose a medium size as the large always ends up running slow on my PC, and if I'm going to build something, I want to be able to move a family in afterwards.  

If you don't get your PC back in time, I'm sure we can extend the deadline for you    Besides, it doesn't really matter when we put the pics up, so long as we get to see them eventually.  Afterall, look at Marie on the last one    So you can still do it, just do it as and when  

Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie

Woohoo! Apparently the pc is ready for collection, yes! Wonder if DH will mind picking it up tonight  It's been so long since I've played with my Simmies, and even longer since I made any houses, haven't done that in about a year!

Might text DH and SIL bf to see if we can liaise in getting pc back tonight. How sad, I'm really excited!!!

Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

all the signs and symptoms of a true Sims addict   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am here challenge sounds good to me! will make a start ASAP (tonight )
*Laura * -  your pc is back tonight so you can join us..... Also how do I upload pictures and a blog to the official sims site, save taking up space here  (I have a login profile for the sims2 site) 
*Anne* - there is a hack called the love candles from simslice which will help Lothario woo some more _Laydies_

My legacy is going really well! 
I have managed to get all 3 children through Uni without cheats or hacks (Jayne I really missed our uni hack to speed things up!) also the girlfriend of one of the boys.

Emma came home met a guy downtown fell head over heals in love got engaged and pregnant moved the guy in and then he decided to cook some hot dogs on the super grill with one cooking skill 
Yep I now have a red ghost  and a baby boy with no daddy! Charlie was born that very night, Emma went into labor with the shock!

ok so what else Luke got his life time want and passed away in platinum.
and the 2 sons both have love interests and I am about to marry one of them off.
with all the money that the family came into 
( $20,000) each child from uni + moving in two partners + the death of Luke = Loads of money!)
a new house has been built, and some landscaping started, a posh drive and sports car too!
Charlie has the family name so I may make him the heir ... Have not decided yet, are his uncles going to die early? or live to a ripe old age? or should Charlie die early 
his mums a popularity sim so not sure she will miss him too much 

       

Ok medium plot, $100,000 move in price when lot completed. Make it look diferent to the last house .... 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

ALL DONE  

I have completed Jaynes challenge !
The house came in at $98.827!

have already put a family in there as I like it so much! 
will add the Pictures to my gallery when everyones ready......

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

OMG only just seen the new challenge ... just spent 2 hours on the Sims ... oh well, I'll have to spend another 2 hours there now   Shame!! 

I'm going away for the weekend on Friday, and Mark is off work tomorrow, so I'm going to finish the house today (hoping to) or at least finish building and decorating.  I aim to have the photos up on Tuesday ~ now I know how to get them, I can meet a deadline  

Oh yes, I made a sim today.   Its based on Eva Longoria (Gabrielle from desperate housewives) I think its really good! I forgto to take a picture, I'll have to go back into the game so I can show you, as I'm quite proud!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oooh Marie
Cant wait to see your new Sim Eva and the new house challenge pictures   2 hours more sounds like a good idea   
My Sims are  minimised going back there in a bit.... 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Well, the house is done, and I'm SO proud! Might make a few adjustments on Monday when i get back, as I've only spent £71k so far!  Sooo different to any other house I've done, and I like it! 

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  I haven't even started!    Deadline's not until Tuesday though, right   Will hopefully have something by then    Mine will be naff though.  I can't build houses to save my life!   

Marie - How on earth do you make a sim?  or come to that, anything for Sims?  Would love to do objects, but haven't a clue where to start!  Any tips? 

I do have a good excuse though for not starting on the house yet.  Have been busy planning and booking a little trip to New York in January    Dh and I are going alone, just for 3 nights, but with 2 full days in Manhattan   I'm so excited, I can't tell you.  Have never been outside of Europe before, and always wanted to go to America for as long as I can remember.  I just know this will feed the bug though and I'll want to go more often! 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

oh Jayne I would love to go to New York!  

I am very jealous ! and excited for you too!  

yep Tuesday is the deadline so don't panic!  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Well, I started the challenge as soon as I got my Sims up and running on Tuesday, only for about an hour though. Then yesterday spent another hour on there, building away, I'd finished the front room, kitchen, dining room, downstairs loo, upstairs bathroom, master bedroom, and nursery and what happens? Our new, supposedly super-flash pc just switched itself off and asked to be rebooted!   It did exactly the same as our old computer was doing, which is why we needed it fixed in the first place!!  One was not amused. . . . .   I just couldn't bring myself to do it all over again, so will try again if I have time tonight (and will save every 10 minutes!!)

Looking forward to seeing these pictures! I will probably need a hand putting them on. . . . . . 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG Laura that is so   I would have   then took a   to the pc and DH!


Have you called the ppl who "supposedly" repaired it? 

 with trying again tonight, and saving frequently!

the picture size is the important thing on FF when taking the photos in the game check your settings, as the pictures to to be a max size of MEDIUM then go to gallery here on FF and upload to your Folder when choosing the pics I think its snapshot you need to pick I think thumbnail is too small and screen shot to large   " dont quote me" 

best of luck 
~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Definitely up for the house challenge girls but don't have a clue how to post the piccies - any advice?

I haven't had a chance to start it yet but I'll definitely get it done by Tuesday (famous last words   )  I'm pants at building houses too Jayne so you'll probably all put me to shame - all of mine look the same  

Marie - can't wait to see Eva - I love making Sims - I've got a John Travolta and a Sandy (from Grease   )  But John has got a bit fat recently (just like the real one eh  )

Jayne - OMG you will love New York - I went on a short break too then HAD to go back 2 years later because I was hooked.  You must go ice skating in Central Park it's so romantic.  I went at night with the skyline all twinkly then stepped onto the ice and it snowed - it was truly magical and I burst into tears    Wherever you go it's like walking onto a film set.  Sorry to to go on and on, I'm just so excited for you    If you want to know anything just drop me a line and I'll fill you in.  I booked for my brother and his friends to go last New Year too so they've got lots of tips as well.  I bet you're counting the days  

Laura - how frustrating hun    Grrr so much for fancy technology eh?    Hope you have more luck second time round  

Urghh back to work now even though the Sims are calling out to me...

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Anne   

Any New York tips you can give, re both the place, long haul travel, etc would be much appreciated.  I'm a total novice.  Only ever done package holidays to the med    Oh, and you can go on and on about it as much as you like as I can't get enough of it at the mo - sooooo excited!   



Still not started my house    Might have an hour on it n ow though    Going to try and do something I've never done before.  Might work, might look a total mess - probably the latter   

Oh b***er!  Just remembered I should be doing the ironing   oh well, Sims must come first!    So what if the family have no clothes to wear  

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Okay, my house is done!    Just need to do pics now and will post them on Tues   Move in price is $91,414  

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Well, I'm babysitting, and sitting here twiddling my thumbs   Hayley is in bed (OMG I SO enjoy that part of the day ... just laying in bed cuddling her while I read her a story ... is it wrong to steal a child??!!) and everyone is out having a good time .. and I have no sims!    My mum bought herself the sims after listening to me go on about it, but the silly moo bought it for the Playstation by mistake   so I can't even wreck havock and install my own rules in her game. 

I miss my Sims!   

I am going to have fun on Monday adding a few extras ... I can't for the life of me add a little porch roof thing, so will spend Monday working that out   

I can't wait to see all your houses ~ Laura, how frustrating, losing your house! I would have gone mad!  

Marie xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Well, I finally finished my house over the weekend. Move-in price is $99,963! Right, how do I put the photo's on? Am I supposed to have my own little album, how do I get that? LOL!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good morning !
well todays the day!

I am out this evening so am going to upload my pictures this morning....

I have an album on here, and I go to my gallery and upload file... 
the Sims pictures are in your storytelling folders of the game, and its the size of the picture that matters as we have a file size limit.



> just a thought using photofilter I can resize to within the 45kb limit, there is more detail in the screenshot picture as opposed to the thumbnail.
> 
> I got photo filtre from tonys link here on ff!


Laura this is how I get them on here....  
and here is the edited pm I sent Marie to help her upload the last challenge!


> Hi
> Jayne and I have had fun and games this evening getting our house pictures on here for you to see, I think we may have cracked it so to help save you some time and bother I have listed how weve done it!
> 
> 1) in the game - check your camera settings, make sure the pictures you take a MEDIUM and of high quality. (before posting!)
> 
> 2) create a new album in "my gallery" (yours)
> 
> 3) upload as normal, pictures can be found in ea games, storytelling,
> if you click on date to make the most recent at the top then thumbnails you should see the latest ones first.
> 
> 4) choose the pictures named screenshot wherever possible as these are larger.
> 
> 5) add a link to your album to the thread!
> 
> 6) ^good luck^


hope it helps!
Off to do mine now........

~Dizzi~


ps I am using my sims folder from the previous challenge, is that OK?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

ALL DONE!

I deleted the old challenge pictures
more hints .....

1) Have the game loaded and minimised while uploading! so you can take clearer pictures or rooms you may not have taken/clearly! (had to do most of mine this way)  

2) The folder was neighbourhoods 1, 2 or 3  - storytelling (mine was veronville so it was #3)

3) When viewing the pics I click detail veiw, date modified so the most recent are at the top, then click thumbnail veiw (you can preview the image at this point!) by clicking on the image...

hope this is useful.. I cant wait to see everyones elses now......     

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Well DH now has an XBox and while I'm not bothered about playing on it I am curious as to this SIMS game cause of your thread - should I buy it girls?  Do you just build up a life on there?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

HI NIKKI 
 BUY IT  BUY IT  BUY IT 
"sorry"  the Sims makes me happy!
It does depended on what you games you normally play but it really is a great game regardless,

The "object" is completely up to you by that I mean you can play it any number of ways, start from scratch or play a ready made family/lot/game

but basicly, you create a character (Sim) give them personality asperations and features, clothes, even family!
and then you buy or build them a house.... decorate and furnish it!

The Sim has wants and fears, and you control whether these wants or fears come true! 
The Sim does have NEEDS and to keep the Sim alive/happy Needs have to be fufilled - eg hunger comfort hygiene....

The Sim also builds SKILLS to further their careers or wants! knowledge, cooking and body are some examples of skills and there are objects to help your Sim achieve these.

and I suppose the main goal is to have your sim reach the top of his/her career _whilst_ building relationships and or having a family!

Interested? have a look in our gallerys and a read back of the sims thread! for photos and an idea of how we play, we all play differently! but with the same aims pretty much!

hope you find the Sims as Fun as we do and Join us!
I will post a link to the official site - have a nose around, watch a video or 2!
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index_ts2.php?pid=About_pc

Ask away if you have other questions...... 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Thanks sweetie, its weird how even when out Christmas shopping FF pops into your head for some reason other than fertility - record shop and pop FF appears ! !  Will my life have even weirder meaning with FF and SIMS then too!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

YEP! we live Sim lives and step into the real world when we have too!

Another selling feature, we dont have infertility in the Sims.. Some couples choose to adopt, and timings still need to be practiced! but if you want 10 kids you can have ten kids if your young enough!

I forgot to say that the Sims2 has Life stages and Genetics now - really cool! 
~Dizzi~


found another link! "what is the sims" http://www.simsplayedby.com/what_is_the_sims/index.html


----------



## Marielou

Yes yes yes Nikki, buy it!!

I will say, I didnt find it as good on the Xbox as I do on the PC.  BUT, that may be because I'm so used ot the PC game, and couldnt get used to it on x box format.    DH really enjoys it though ~ he's not allowed on my PC version   

I suppose I'd better get round to uploading my photos .... I spend £89,103 on the house, couldnt think of how to spend the extra £10k and just realised I could have added a car   Oh well!

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

PC version - ooooooo   didn't know they still did pc versions - I'd be happier with that version I think cause don't think I'd get my head around an XBox - the control is massive with lots of fiddly buttons!  Is the PC version cheaper - sorry to sound penny pinching but £30 odd quid for a game - hmmmmmm!


----------



## Marielou

Nikki ~ The PC one is definatly better, I think its what we've all got  Its very very addictive!

I think the game retails at £39.99 but 'Game' often has it in the sales, so might be worth keeping an eye open after xmas! 
Another alternative is Play.com ~ http://play.com/play247.asp?pa=sr&page=title&r=PC&title=120244 they sell it for £29.99 delivered 

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ps ~ I've uploaded my pics to the gallery! 
I deleted my last challenge, to make space for them, off to look at Dizzi's now!

Marie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Fab thanks Marie - I think I'll be keeping my eyes open in the sales then and def getting the PC version.  Thanks, I'll pop back when I have the game then


----------



## DizziSquirrel

POP back often!
We are currently uploading picture from our 2nd challenge!

The other advantages of the pc version is downloads and hacks! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hacks - as in hackers!?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hacks as in hacked objects or files     

A good example is an "energiser painting" which once in your game alows you to maximise all needs in an instant! it looks like a regular picture on your wall then when you have your sim interact by clicking on it you can maximise the Sims Needs!

or our favorite the pregnancy hack! the game allows your sim to have a single birth or a twins birth at random! the hack lets you Choose a multiple birth of between 1 & 4 babies at the same time! (I have a triplet picture in my gallery!)   

these are _ A third party_ items and you download them into your game! along with new clothes and furnishings some are completly new ie not made by maxis but with maxis "bodyshop" others are re-colours of Maxis items conffused yet  you will be!
~Dizzi~
Ps how come you appear off line ?


----------



## Chandy30

Hi Girls....Ive bought it just waiting for it to arrive    then i will be joining you all in Sim world  

Channy xx


----------



## Jayne

Ha ha!  Looks like we have some new Sims Addicts in the making   (rub hands gleefully)    

Nikki - Sims is fab and sooooo worth the money    It was originally designed as a PC game and this is by far the best, especially as you can download clothes, objects, etc. from websites such as The Sims Resource.  Check you have a system powerful enough to run it first though.  It takes a fair bit of memory.  The main key to this though is to have a good graphics card - usually better than what your bog standard PC comes with.  This will improve game speed and quality.  I bought a Nvidia one and had it installed for about £60 (I think, can't remember).  Also, don't forget the expansion packs too.  So far there is University and Nightlife.  They enhance the game enormously, and far more so than in Sims 1.  

It does sound complicated, but it's not really, and once you're playing it, it all falls into place   

Channy - Have you ever played Sims before?  Looking forward to having you on board   

Right, best go and upload my pics then hadn't I   Not looked at yours yet.  My house is so boxy and naff, but hope I've spiced that up a bit with some added features   Told you, I'm cr*p at house building!   

Jayne x


----------



## Chandy30

Hi Jayne,  I have played Sims 1 but DN got her hands on it and haven't seen it since      Just a bit worried about the memory space needed


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello and Welcome Channy!
        

its great to see you here

I have found a link with the system requirments for the sims 2! and some info!

http://compsimgames.about.com/od/thesims2faqs/f/systemrequireme.htm

you just need to check your pc specifications... will post that in a min!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Channy - It's not so much the memory it takes up on your hard drive memory, but more the RAM memory you have to run the game.  Game requires min of 256 MB RAM, but I added to mine and now have 768 MB RAM.  Game recommends a graphics card of Direct X 9.0 Driver Support and supports T&L video cards, NVIDIA GeForce 2 or greater, NVIDIA Quadro series , ATI Raedon 7200 or greater, non T&L video cards such as ATI Raedon 7000 (VE Series) and intel Extreme Graphics.  You also need a computer with a 2.0 GHz processor - minimum!  Mine is 1.99 GHz, but if you have higher, you may get away with a less powerful graphics card, or less RAM memory.  

Space it takes up on your computer is £3.5 GB, which is quite big compared to some games, but not too bad.  Each additional expansion pack takes up 1 GB of hard drive space.  Then of course there's your downloads, pictures, vidoes of your sims    

Put it this way - don't try and play on a laptop!    (ooops Anne!   ). 



Right, just tried to do my pics, but some have been taken as snapshots (and are too big  ) and some are taken as thumbnails.  How do I make sure I take them all as snapshots?  This bit drives me potty!    Think I might try and upload them somewhere else and then just link you to them.  Won't have to worry then about size or compressed files   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Handy link there from Dizzi above    It has a system requirements test in it too, so you can download that and see if Sims 2 will play on your PC as it stands  

Jayne x


----------



## Chandy30

Thanx for that Jayne  

I was just trying to get the puter to do the system requirements test but it wont open the page


----------



## Jayne

Pics are up     There's a special one there too for Marie of Nina Calliente's house, which is all funky, like one of your rooms in your house   I did that when Uni first came out and love it    It's not the best pic, but it's one I took at the time to show the age transition of her son.  So is more for that than to show off the house.  You get the idea though   




This is one pic that I couldn't fit to size and wanted to show it to you, so am putting it here instead.
  
Welcome to my Christmas house on the beach  

Off to look properly at the others now  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Laura we need your pics!  

Anyone else? Anne ? 

Jayne - Your master bedroom is beautiful! I love the white re colours! are they from the sims resource by any chance? the Bed arhh   I WANT ONE!
Well done!

Marie - your house reminds me of a bachelor pad!   I love the Funky kitchen I can see sims booging "all night long" in that room and crashing in the lounge, and being woken by a Vampire bat!    or   
and I think a Vampire room was a really neat suprise! fantastic!

Yes I know I need to do aliens zombies and vampires!   will have to use strangetown one of these days!

I have been looking forward to our posts all day! off out to mums as soon as DH gets in   have shut the sims down already..... 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

I don't know how to do Vampires?!    

I am soooo jealous of your houses! Mine looked poo on the outisde, I just don't knbow how to do porches etc.  Yours both put mine ot shame!! 

Jayne ~ I am very impressed with a house on the beach   I wish I was so clever!

Dizzi ~ Your house is stunning on the outside (and in) 

Laura ~   with your scan today! I've been thinking about you!

Marie xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Jayne, I LOVE that bedroom, and the beach outside is very cool.

Marie, your house looks very "studenty" and chilled.

Dizzi, yours looks very cozy and "alpine" I spent way to much money on making the house a bit too big and decadent, so I didn't have much money left for landscaping.

Right, you will DEFINITELY have my pics soon, I promise! Well, provided our computer complies! Was off yesterday with the flu  (lol, more likely a cold!) , and we've not got our internet lead in at the moment, waiting for DH to locate it, so couldn't do much. The one thing I'm confused about is how do I make an album If I click into Gallery at the top, I can see an option for uploading files, but not creating a whole album. I'm probably being a complete thikko, but, er HELP!!! 

Love Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Ooh, posted before I saw your post, Marie.

Thanks hun, will let you know how I get on (have a feeling I may sh!te myself on the way there though!).

You get vampires by befriending one of the vampires in downtown, there's a female and a male one, don't know if you've seen them, I've been trying to find them with my current family I'm playing, but the only turn up on downtown lots intermittently, and only at night. Basically, you just have to get really friendly with them, then they might bight your neck and turn you into a vampire. You can buy a potion from the gypsy matchmaker to turn you back though. I've not had a vampire sim yet, decided I've been too boring with my simmies so am trying to try everything out on there now.

For porches, you know the base block thing that you can build walls on, that you can have the little stairs leading up too? Well, just build a bit extra on then either make the 1st floor wall overhang it, so that the floor of that overhangs the porch, or you can put pillars in and build a roof on top. Urgh, don't think I've put that very well. 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Laura
I think you will need to upload your pictures to the main misc and joke's section of the gallery
heres the link! 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/index.php?cat=7

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Marie - I got one of my sims to befriend the female grand vampire, then got him to go home and invite her around, then used on of the family members to use some influence points to bite the sim I wanted to be bitten.  Some sims will refuse to be bitten though.  Then you buy a potion from the gypsy - Vamprocillin D - to cure your sim of vampirisim.  Whilst they are a vampire they can only be out at night and need to spend daylight hours in their coffin, otherwise they burn up and die pretty fast!  I found it a real pain as couldn't work out how to get my sims to go to work when they were vampires.  Apparently though, if you get them out of their coffin and into a cab fast, whilst at work they are fine, but when they get home if it's still daytime they have to get straight back in their coffin.  You can of course also keep them in a basement or room with no windows and then they can cook, eat, read, etc. it's only if daylight hits them they risk death.  

I personally got very bored of vampires very quickly.  Especially when I had 2 adult vampires and they didn't produce a vampire baby    Don't bother with them now   


Oh and BTW, your house was fab    At least it had shape.  Mine was classically boxy!  Hence me trying to glam it up a bit with the beach scenario    Your house does look fit for a single bloke mind    

Dizzi - Your house was really good too.  Loved the landscaping   Very cosy inside  

Laura - Looking forward to seeing your pics   As Dizzi says, you will need to upload into the miscellaneous file as you don't have permissions to create your own album unless you are a member of the admin or moderator team, or are a Charter Member.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Between Maries Vampire Room and Jaynes last message I am inspirered to give it a go! 
I am going to have my romance sim! (who is already friends with the Contessa invite her over, woo hoo and Bite! Use the magic mirror on her to make her look normal! then send her on her way!

and I am going to build a house with the front door Right on the Kerb!
in fact am off to do it now!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I have a bite pic here from my first sim bite  

Oh, there's one at the end of the drownings too!


----------



## Marielou

Oh wow Jayne, I love the pics! I sooo need to try to meet a Vampire now!  Hmmm might have to create a family for this reason, don't want to be breaking my rules now, do I?!   

Dizzi ~ Let us know how you get on with your Sim, and the new house  

Laura ~ Can't wait to see your photos!  
I've been pooing myself all day for you too ... hmmmm why am I so nervous, and its not even my scan? I think because I know how you must have been feeling today! I'll have a glass of wine tonight on your behalf, to celebrate!  

My house was sooo different to my others ~ I tend to keep them very traditional BUT I'm trying to come away from all my noraml ideas and go to my hacks.   Its so hard when I'm soooo stuck on ideas! I wish I wasnt so controlling!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Marielou said:


> Oh wow Jayne, I love the pics! I sooo need to try to meet a Vampire now! Hmmm might have to create a family for this reason, don't want to be breaking my rules now, do I?!


No don't want to break those rules of yours!  Wonder what would happen if you did though  It might end the total control of your sims 

Have you ever had a sim fall asleep eating their dinner? Or do yours have such strict bed times, they don't get that tired 

This was another pic I wanted to put up because it makes me giggle everytime they do it, and then when you wake them up and they do that silly head shake thing


----------



## Marielou

Jayne said:


> Have you ever had a sim fall asleep eating their dinner? Or do yours have such strict bed times, they don't get that tired


Yes they do get that tired  especially when pregnant! I had a pregnant Sim do that today, everytime she woke up, she did the head shake thing  then fell back to sleep  In the end, I just made her go to bed. I love it when they do that!!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Ahhhh, so you're so controlling you force your sims to eat at dinner time even when they are pg and exhausted - tut tut    Acutally, this sim was newly pg    Hmmm, pot kettle and black are words that spring to mind at the moment


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​                                            ​


----------



## AnneD

Arghh everything seems to have kicked off this week and have now booked a holiday to leave on 30th December   so haven't managed to get my house done.

To be fair I've had about three attempts and they are all decidedly pants    I just haven't got the knack for this building lark - I just like making things look pretty    Anyhoo I'll try and get things done and get back to it and then attempt to post the pictures   Just don't laught at my completely useless attempt otherwise I'll  

Going to cheat and have a look at everyone elses later too but don't worry, there's no way I'd be able to copy  

You'll have probably started another challenge by the time I sort this out   

Anne xxx


----------



## ShortyPie

Right girls, I've uploaded 10 pictures onto the miscellaneous album!!! I'm going to give you a quick estate agents type run down, LOL! 

OK, stairs up to porch leading to arched entrance to double front doors which open directly into hallway. In front of you is a downstairs loo (tastefully decorated in pink floral scheme  ) to your left is the cosy lounge with large screen tv, chessboard and open fireplace. Off to the right of the hallway you walk directly into the kitchen/diner. These are decorated in cosy reds and browns, with half walls dividing the two rooms. The kitchen units are mahogany with granite countertop. The dining room also has a feature fireplace. Downstairs and upstairs landings are decorated in a calming sage green.

Upstairs, to the left of the stairway is the nursery - Marie - check out the wallpaper -can you see what it says? The nursery is equipped with changing table, baby bath (so cute!) sofa, chair and cot with mobile, all in a neutral green, for boys and girls. Next to the nursery are the games room with pool table, and the single room with single bed, table and wardrobe. To the right of the stairs are the study with desk and top of the range computer, and a reading area (lol, bookshelf and sofa) next door is the main bathroom, decorated in blue. The master bedroom completes the house with medieval-style four poster bed, dressing table, wardrobe and feature fireplace. The master bedroom has an ensuite bathroom decorated in Art Deco style.

Hehehe! Let me know if you can't find the pics!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

ooh and how much does this lovely house come in at? minus the estage agents fees ?  

(off to have a look now!)
~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Er $99,963 I think, I posted it a few pages back, I'm pretty sure that was it 

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Laura - your house is really nice I have left a few coments! 
was it very different to what you normally do?

Anne -


> To be fair I've had about three attempts and they are all decidedly pants I just haven't got the knack for this building lark - I just like making things look pretty Anyhoo I'll try and get things done and get back to it and then attempt to post the pictures Just don't laught at my completely useless attempt otherwise I'll


 That is so negative! A) we would never laugh B) everyone of us here LOVES the game and play it differently! so our houses will look different! I can not for the life of me build roofs! its auto roof everytime! I also dont do vampires/aliens and zombies! in fact I havent made a soriety yet in Uni, I only got to see the secret society through a hacked object! 
so post when your ready post your favorite house if you like or picture ?

What I am trying to say is don't be too hard on yourself! its the week before christmas your working really hard and things have kicked off too! 
enjoy your holiday you sound like you deserve it. 

Well having said I dont do vampires I just did! last night, managed to build a basement house! and have a female bitten woo hoo and get pg by count anthony!
will try and add a pic or 2!

thanks Jayne and Marie for the insperation....


----------



## ShortyPie

Thanks for the comments girls!

Marie - it should be easy enough to find that nursery set if you do a search for "cot" and look through the recolours - let me know if you can't find it though 

Dizzi - thanks - it's a bit more interesting than my usual houses, in that it's L-shaped, mock-tudor (they're usually brick only) and the colours I've used inside are a lot richer than I would usually use, I tend to be a bit of a pastel girl usually.

You know, I love that little pigtails with hat thing the toddlers have, but you can only get it with a CAS sim, never with a baby you have in the game. I wish there was an option to change toddlers hairstyles in-game.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

Anne - Don't worry about the house, you just have a lovely holiday    Where are you off?  Anywhere to make me jealous    

Dizzi - Cool vampire pics   I've never met the male grand vampire, only the Contessa, and did try and progress the friendship between my sim and her, but she was having none of it, hence my resorting to getting another 2 sims bitten to make a couple of vampires to try for a baby.  Let me know if one of the grand vampires creates a vampy baby   

Laura - Lovely house   

Think I might have a little play with my sims tonight  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

really sorry to but in ...... but I was wondering how hard the game is.  I was going to buy The Sims 2 today was a bit worried that I won't understand it.

Have read a bit of this thread and you have all totally confused me    

Hope you don't mind me butting in.

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

It's not complicated, honest    and although each person starts with the same game, you can really mould it into your own.  Go buy it I say   

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi Jayne

Thanks for your reply.

Don't want to sound too thick here but does it come with full instructions of what to do?

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Marielou

Laura ~ Is the wallpaper from the Sims resources too? I'm going to go looking for the cot etc later on tonight! 

My problem is that I download these things to my PC and I always forget to unzip them   I really need to get Mark to do it, or at least to show me how again  

Laura again ~ I really wish I could change toddlers hair too ~ I always seem to get the regular short hair, never any other the others, which is such a shame. 

Shelly anne ~ Trust me, the game is simple once you get to know it! We're all 'advanced' players now   but we're always willing to help others   and you are welcome to join us! There is a tutorial to begin with, so you're not on your own  

Dizzi ~ Great Vampire Pics, I havent taken a sim downtown yet in the evening, I must do that, so I can try out a vampire! If your sim is a vampire and is preg, will the baby be a vampire?

Jayne ~ Enjoy sims playing tonight! 

I've got quite a few oldies, that just don't seem to want to die.  Nina Caliente is right at the end of 'Oldie' and I'd guess she had 2 days left. BUT at 6pm, her time frame got longer, now I'd say she has 4~5 days!   How did that happen?!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Shelli ~ Our posts crossed ~ yes, it does come with full instructions, but if you're still confused, there is a book published by Maxis (the makers of the game) to help you out. It well worth buying.  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Quick post! ha ha

There is a mirror you can download to change your toddler Sim's hair! its from mod the sims 2 ! works really well!
and *Shelly Anne * the game is really easy to play! and has good instructions plus a couple of tutorials, 
not sure if you have read the whole of this thread ie from page 1-20! but in case you haven't here is a link and quote from page 16 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40620.msg552882.html#msg552882



> HI NIKKI
> BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT
> "sorry" the Sims makes me happy!
> It does depended on what you games you normally play but it really is a great game regardless,
> 
> The "object" is completely up to you by that I mean you can play it any number of ways, start from scratch or play a ready made family/lot/game
> 
> but basicly, you create a character (Sim) give them personality asperations and features, clothes, even family!
> and then you buy or build them a house.... decorate and furnish it!
> 
> The Sim has wants and fears, and you control whether these wants or fears come true!
> The Sim does have NEEDS and to keep the Sim alive/happy Needs have to be fufilled - eg hunger comfort hygiene....
> 
> The Sim also builds SKILLS to further their careers or wants! knowledge, cooking and body are some examples of skills and there are objects to help your Sim achieve these.
> 
> and I suppose the main goal is to have your sim reach the top of his/her career whilst building relationships and or having a family!
> 
> Interested? have a look in our gallerys and a read back of the sims thread! for photos and an idea of how we play, we all play differently! but with the same aims pretty much!
> 
> hope you find the Sims as Fun as we do and Join us!
> I will post a link to the official site - have a nose around, watch a video or 2!
> http://thesims2.ea.com/about/index_ts2.php?pid=About_pc
> 
> Ask away if you have other questions......


It would seem the new year will keep this Sims thread busy with posts from all of us! current sims addicts are....
Jayne
Marie
Dizzi
Anne
Laura
Jenny
and to join real soon! 
Nikki
Channy and 
Shelleanne

       

I think in the new year I will make a thread of all the hints and tips/links and main questions weve had 
to save new sims addicts trawling through our posts 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Thats a fab idea dizzi!  

Marie xx


----------



## Lou W

Aha..... I found you!!!!  

Nah just kidding..... was just being a nosy little person (ahem Timmy Monster) AGAIN and I remember the Sims game from when my little brother used to play it years ago.....
Im guessing it will have advanced a lot by now.

Was going to ask whether or not I should get it for Christmas but dizzi (ahem, I mean Big Mama   ) has already answered that for someone else!

Little concerned that it may lead to even MORE time on the pooter..... but then again it will be summer again soon which means DH being away all the time so why not!! 

HAHA


----------



## DizziSquirrel

My DH was pleased as for quite a while the Sims got played less and less... then he realised I was on FF!
Although last night he did tell me he was concerened by the amount of time I spend on the 'putor says I am going to get [][] eyes! so will have to cut back the time I spend when he is home! 

Hi Lou W aka Timmy Monster BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Not much more I can add to Dizzi's sheer enthusiasm    

Dizzi - Fab idea on your FAQ for the Sims   

Didn't get to play last night after as Jack's not well - only a cough, but it's a pretty nasty one and he struggled to settle to sleep, so I snuggled up with him for a bit to settl him afterwards.  Dh is on his works doo from this afternoon, no doubt until the wee hours of tomorrow morning, so might have a little play tonight once the boys are asleep  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls I'm back in the land of the living - well almost - have now hurt my neck but it gives me an excuse to lounge around and play in the Sims world. Just read back my previous post and realised what a stress head I sounded   I just hate it when I'm away from my Sims too long 

Jayne - We're off to Kenya for a week and leave 30th December! Had a bit of a panic because thought we couldn't get our injections but now I'm on  and sooo excited. We're doing a three day safari (yippee!) then spending the rest of the time on the beach. It feels like a real adventure and I can't wait.
When do you go to New York? Where are you staying? I bet you're counting the days  How on earth did you manage to create your house on the beach?  That is sooo cool! Love your piccies  Big hugs for Jack  DH has had the lurgy too. Hope he gets better soon and you get the chance to have a little play later 

Lou/ Timmy Monster - all I can say is buy buy buy!  I love Sims 2 and once I get playing it totally takes over my life  I've asked santa for the Sims 2 expansion packs for Christmas - University and Nightlife and just hope he takes the hint 



> I think in the new year I will make a thread of all the hints and tips/links and main questions weve had to save new sims addicts trawling through our posts


Brilliant idea Dizzi  Love your vampire pics - I have to give that a try  Do I need Nightlife to do the vampire thing? Love the house piccie that you've taken through the window of the bedroom - very romantic  The bridge is brilliant too - I'll have to give it a try.

Laura - love your piccies  The nursery is amazing 

Marie - your piccies are great too! Love those bathrooms, especially the fancy toilet! And I could see myself boogying on down in that kitchen too 

I'm totally inspired now and I'm going to have a good old play tonight and see if I can finally finish my house - it's very odd - hexagonal which seemed a good idea at the time  

Back later....

Anne x


----------



## Marielou

I need help girls    
I can't find that gorgeous Wallpaper with the names on it (Marie, Jack, Chloe etc) ANYWHERE on Sims Recources!! Does anyone have the link to it still? 

I might just burst if I don't get it   On the plus side, I'd picked up about 20 new wallpapers while I've been searching   Oops!

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Phew panic over   Just did a search for 'Marie wallpaper' and found it. My life is almost complete (well, my sims life anyway  )










Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me again!

I am sooo jelous New York and Kenya I hope you both have a Fantastic brilliant wonderful time and come back to tell us all about it!

Glad you found the papers marie - did you see the whole nursery set and sofas by the same creator?

Have you noticed how the Sims resource has changed its web design/search ect..... I am not sure i like it better atm  

Anne - yes the vampires are a nightlife addition!
Jayne - I hope Jacks cough lets him settle tonight and gets better soon, are your boys excited yet  

Merry christmas Everyone hope  brings the EXP's or better still a better system to play the Sims on!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Yes, I got the whole set, Dizzi   

Anne and Jayne ~ I am soooo jealous! We're off to Spain in March and July but it doesnt beat your destinations!

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Well I bought it!!!  Took mum with me who kindly went half on the Nightlife EXP as well.

I haven't got a clue what I'm doing though so this thread might be a bit busy for a while.

Gonna install it now.  Wish me luck!!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

Yay, good luck Shelley-Anne   Good to have you on board as an official Sim Addict   
Ask away with any questions you have, but definitely do the tutorial that the game lets you do when you get started.  You'll soon get the hang of it   

Marie - Glad you found the wallpaper    oh, and a few others to go with it   

Anne - Wow, Kenya    How fab!    Have always fancied a safari, and if it weren't for New York then yep, I'd be well and truly jealous    Tell you one thing though, it'll be a darned sight warmer in Kenya this time of the year than NY in Jan - brrrrr, coldest month of the year for NY apparently   So, if that's the case, I'm hoping for some snow    Actually, I've been having panics now about the flights, and not just the flying itself, which I hate! - okay once up, but would prefer to go via another mode of transport if possible.  We have to go to Amsterdam first and then catch a connecting flight from there, and there's only a 2 hour gap between the flights, which doesn't really leave much if something goes amiss with the first flight getting delayed.  Sure it will be okay, but have been watching too much of those airline programmes on TV where nothing ever seems to go right!    

Right, little uns are asleep, so might go try play Sims for a bit   Jack's been really poorly today with a high temp and this cough.  Not eating, and slept a good while this afternoon in my bed, whilst I cleaned the carpets with Ben trying to sit on top of the carpet washer    Cleaned all the upholstery too - knackered now!    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Oh, forgot to say .......

Dizzi - Yes, I had noticed that TSR had changed the way you can search for stuff.  I like that you can search for male/female clothes in ages, but don't like the way it lists out the stuff in collections.  Can't preview it now and then download it instantly, have to put the whole collection into a basket and then weed out what you want from there - unless I'm doing it wrong of course    

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Can I ask a quick question? 

I would ask DH but everytime I ask, I get shouted at    The man has never heard of the word 'support' ~ I must buy him a dictonary for christmas.  

Looking through my downloads today under EA games, a lot of things I've unzipped do not appear in the game ... for example, I downloaded a 'Winnie the pooh' Nursery, I've got the cot and highchair, but not the wallpaper, playpen, potty, pictures, wooden flooring etc.  Also, with my 'Pink Ballarina' childrens set, I only have the bedding, not the bed, shelf set, wallpaper, flooring. 

I'm clearly doing something wrong ... I'm unzipping it all the same, so its either me thats wrong, or the person who uploaded it to TSR.  

I've just uploaded 'Rosies Nursery' set ~ with the named wallpapers and gorgeous cot, and none of it is showing in the game! Its all meant to be unzipped ~ DH did it all as I just don't understand how to do it, but when I quesiton him, all I get is shouting.    Please help!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Marie

I think I know how to solve your download problem!
ok ready ?

open ea games folder (in my documents)
open downloads

inside this folder are there any YELLOW folders?
*if yes.....* click on the area at the top called type and this will sort all the folders in a list followed by other file types.
open each one, unzip, cut and paste the files to the main download area.

*if no ...... * click on the date tab at the top (may need to do this twice) to get the most recent downloaded files files at the top
if the ones that are not showing up are there unzip them again, then check for yellow folders....

what program are you using to unzip the files?

I have emailed you a program called freezip that i use - very easy given me no problems used it with Sims 1and now with Sims 2!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Easier still, subscribe to TSR, get the wizard and it will do it all automatically for you!   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Another in need of help!!!

The game keeps freezing.

I have been playing all day and still don't "get it".

HELPPPPPPPPPP

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Dear   - Shelle 

OK Dizzi think.....

have you got a lot on your pc? did you scan disc and Defrag before loading up the sims?
done all this?

have you any downloads yet?
disable them - 
re start
re load them one at a time.....

done all that ?

log onto the ts2 offical site go to tech help OR phone the help line....

^good luck^
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Thanks Dizzi ~ Its all gobblygook to me, so I'll save this page for Mark to read when he gets home. 
Bless him, he spent an hour, and got all the floors and wallpapers for me, not i just need to get everything else     

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

hi dizzi

I tried the defrag and clean up and it was no better.

Downloads?  I wouldn't know where to begin    

Does yours take ages to load the neighbourhood?

Will take a look at the ts2 site after xmas i think.  Got too much buzzing around my head to concentrate lol

Hope you all have a fab xmas 

take care

shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

me again!!!  

Just wondered which neighbourhoods you all played.

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Marielou

I always play in Pleasent View (or ville, I can never remember   ) funnily enough, I've never really gone into the other ones!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

> So, if that's the case, I'm hoping for some snow Actually, I've been having panics now about the flights, and not just the flying itself, which I hate! - okay once up, but would prefer to go via another mode of transport if possible. We have to go to Amsterdam first and then catch a connecting flight from there, and there's only a 2 hour gap between the flights, which doesn't really leave much if something goes amiss with the first flight getting delayed. Sure it will be okay, but have been watching too much of those airline programmes on TV where nothing ever seems to go right!


Jayne - just want to set your mind at rest about your change at Amsterdam - we went via Amsterdam on our honeymoon and only had an hour between flights  If you're luggage is being transferred for you (which I suspect it is) it's an absolute doddle. Amsterdam is a fantastic airpport and everything is brilliant;y signposted - it will even tell you on the signs how long it will take you to walk to each departure lounge so you'll be able to time it perfectly - though I was so busy looking in the cheese shops  we ended up rushing at the last minute. Changing planes used to totally stress me out but once you've done it you'll feel really chuffed with yourself. I always think it adds to the excitement and I love seeing different airports.

I was in New York in November a few years back and it was freezing but I think Cities are fab in the Winter and it will be totally atmosperic. My brother was there for New Year last year and had a fantastic time - he missed the snow though and was gutted  Are you staying quite central? If not, public transport is easy once you get to grips with the grid system. I had a couple of days on my own and had great fun using the buses and taking myself out to brunch - I was pretending I was Carrie in Sex and the City (I wish  ) I would recommend having a good sift through a guide book before you go so that you have at least a vague plan of what you'd like to see or do because time will whizz past before you know it. Any questions or worries then feel free to message me - I'm around until Friday 

Sorry girls I know it's not Sims related but wanted to set Jayne's mind at rest. Okay - Sims talk now...

DH got me Nightlife for Christmas yippeeee! So I'm going to try and squeeze in a quick play before we go on our hols. Also, I managed to post my house piccies then decided I didn't like one of the piccies and so I tried to delete it but managed to delete the whole lot   I was sooooo annoyed with myself. I'm going to try again today but as it's on a Christmas theme it'll be a tad belated 

At least I now know how to do it (and what NOT to do) for the next challenge.

Anne xxx


----------



## AnneD

Shelley_Anne - I tend to play in Pleasantville too - I tried playing in the spaceship one (sorry can't think what it's called   ) but got freaked out when one of the men got pregnant     My game also kept freezing so I put it down to not having a good graphics card in my laptop.  I defragmented and scandisked a few times and it all seems fine now - it's as if my laptop has got used to it, though I know that doesn't sound right    If I play with a house that has a large family in it, it does run slower than I'd like though.  It always freezes for a few seconds when day turns to night and night turns to day though (7am & 7pm)

I'm just hoping mine will still work after adding Nightlife because haven't tried the expansion packs yet 

Hope it starts working properly soon - it's sooo frustrating. 

Anne x


----------



## AnneD

Have finally managed to download 4 Sims piccies but in trying to do it I accidentally downloaded them to the gallery bit where members introduce themselves too and I can't delete them from there - oops!


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi all

Hope you all had a fab xmas day!!!

I've had a disaster on the sim front.

So far bradi brokes' 2 youngest have been taken into care 4 times and brandi has died twice!!!

not impressed    

I couldn't find out how to start again from scratch so have uninstalled and am about to reinstall it.

Have read some of the first sims thread and found a few cheats.  Trying to hold off from doing the money one though.  Want to try myself for a bit.

Happy simming!!!!

love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New Home Simmies !...

Link to new SIMS2 FAQ  thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.msg557145.html#msg557145


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Time to go to a new thread

this way.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44735.0.html


----------



## shelly_anne

Grrrrrrr

she bl**dy died again!!!!

Think I better start with another family.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG Shelle I can help if you want to goto the chatroom we can work out what u need to do?

on a different note...
I am in the process of doing the links and hints thread and am checking each link and the pregnancy hack is unavalible unless you subscribe almost $40 !!!!!   SO SAVE and LOOK after the one you have!

two jeffs - the creator of the hack has left Various simmers and has gone into partnership on another site! I have tried for almost an hour now to find the triplet hack   Sorry Newbies

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

thanks hun

I'm in there now

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

Anne - Many thanks for that reassurance, it has done me the world of good    Feel far more relaxed about it now   
We are staying pretty central, in the Roosevelt Hotel, which I believe is practically next door to the Empire State Building.  Not sure how to get from the airport to the hotel, I assume taxi is best, or is it possible via another method?  We'll get to New York about 4.30 pm.  Any tips about taxi drivers?  ie. how much do you tip? how do you ensure they take you via the shortest route!, etc. 

Hope Nightlife installation goes okay for you   Computer should be okay with it as it only takes 1GB of space, and works on the same principle as the original sims re graphics card.  Do you have all your game graphics set low (chosen from the in game menu), if not, try that as that should increase your game speed   It reduces some abience to the game, but it's how I used to play before I got my new graphics card installed and you soon get used to it.  


Shelly Anne - Sorry to laugh, but    Don't worry, that sort of thing tends to happen to us all when we start out with our Sims    Hope Dizzi was able to help you in chat   
When I started playing, I ended up just creating a brand new sim and putting her into an empty house and playing from there.  It's much easier than playing a ready made Maxis family who have a few surprises usually, ie. Brandi being pg!  Now, that does make them die fast if you don't have the hang of it as their needs levels drop far faster than when they're not pg.  The Broke household is a particularly tricky one to play for a new Sims addict    
If you create a Sim of your own, and move them into an empty house, you can see easier how they work, ie. get them a job by looking in the paper or on the computer, get them to meet other sims who walk by (click on the walking past sim and select greet), then keep clicking on the visitor sim and check out the interactions between your sim and the visitor, and just build from there   
You'll get the hang of it, don't worry, you've just started out with a difficult Maxis made family, ie the Broke's!    

It's probably best to get the hang of keeping your sims basic needs healthy before you move onto trying to get them pg.  But when  you're ready to have a go, then maybe make yourself a married couple and move them into an empty house, let them earn a bit of money first (or cheat and press CTRL, Shift & C together and type in Kaching $1,000 or Motherlode £50,000 into the box that appears and then CTRL, Shift & C to close the box - both give you some free money  ), then when they have enough money, get them to relax an the bed and then cuddle and then select try for a baby   If you hear a little tinkerbelle type ring at the end, then the sim is PG, if not, you need to keep them trying - watch their energy needs though    They may need a snack or a sleep in between    
Raising the babies can be tricky - the most difficult stage being the toddler stage, but you soon develop the knack   
Keep at it, it will be worth it - promise!  

I usually play Pleasantview, but have recently played a bit in Veronaville and Strangetown.  Pleasantview is my main area of play though.  

Does anyone play much in Downtown?  I don't really like the houses there much, so only have one family there.  

Dizzi - Well done on the hints and tips thread   

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne!
I think I helped shelle out  could have confused her more mind 

I like the houses in downtown but now I can recreate them (the ones at double basement height) idon't go there as much, I am playing veronville more atm.



> Dizzi - Well done on the hints and tips thread


  its great going back over the old posts....

I may play tomorrow now as its got late! I just got of the phone and msn with the webcam! (with BF and her daughters in london! )
Hope Everyoneis having a lovely christmas and that you got some nice things from 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie! just found this from you 18/10/05


> Just been reading on MTS2 that the next expansion pack is going to be called 'Sims Business' with the sims running their own business!


I came across it on TSR the other day they have some screen shots and videos about it!

                ​~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Yeah, I read that the other day and was nosing at the screenshots   Still not sure about it, but will be buying it nonetheless   

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi - thankyou hun, you're a STAR   .  It was lovely chatting last night 

Trust me to start with the hardest first     but I can't give up now.  I managed to do quite well last night.  Got brandi through the pregnancy without her passing out once   (and no sign of the grim reaper)

So far the social worker hasn't been near AND the 2 boys have done nearly all their homework!!!

Got the eldest making out with his girlfriend, was chuckling away to myself he he he

You weren't kidding when you said it was addictive.  I usually go to bed between 9 and 9.30 cos my little boy doesn't believe in having a lie in.  Last night it was 11.10 and when I closed my eyes all I could see was brandi doing things and imagining what she will get upto tonight.  Scary!!!!

Jayne bought nightlife at the same time as the sims but not even unwrapped it yet.  So may give the business one a miss for a while (probably a long time)

Right I'm off to sim land.

Happy simming girls!!!

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Hope you all had a good xmas, I got Sims2 Nightlife strategy guide  ~ I'm definatly going to invest in the University guide now ~ I've learnt how to make posh swimming pools like Jayne can   so I'm happy    and I also got the Christmas party pack, but I've not added it yet, must get round to that tomorrow.  

I'm in two minds about the business add on.    Apparently people want to know what goes on when they're at work, but did they ever think it might mess up my rules?!   I'm not sure if I'll enjoy that one.  Mind you, I'll be pre ordering it  

Shelly Anne ~   a true addict! I sometimes can't sleep as I am seeing sims in front of my eyes, or I'm wishing DH will go to work early so I can play  

Dizzi ~ Thanks for the links page, its fab!  Do you think we should make it a sticky to its always at the top? 

I still can't get my downloads to work, I've done everything they say, and even installed one of those wizard things, but nothing.    So I don't think I'll bother with it anymore, which is a shame, as I am dying for that lovely cot and mobile, and the 'Marie' wallpaper!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi fellow Sims addicts

OMG now that I have Nightlife I officially have no life - I'm loving trying everything out and in the process I'm seriously messing one of my families up.  Goth Senior is now married to Dina (or is it Nina?  Keep mixing them up - well it's the blonde one anyway) and she has just had Lothario's son whilst Lothario has now married Goth Seniors daughter.  Confused??    Now all I need is for Goth Senior's daughter to have a baby to Lothario and then that household will need serious therapy     I'm starting to seriously freak myself out now, especially seeing as Dina's sister has just had Lothario's twins too, but luckily she doesn't live in the same household.  Lothario is one virile stud!

It's a good job DH didn't buy me University too otherwise my head would be spinning by now.  Think I'll have to build up to that one    

Happing Simming,

Anne x


----------



## AnneD

Ooh, forgot to say - well done on the Sims help thread Dizzi - you're a complete star


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya

Well I got the baby to toddler!!! 

But now don't know what to do with him whilst brandi is at work.  

Dustin is seriously messing up his studies so he has lost his job.

Think I may do what Jane suggested and create a sim and play that for a while.

How do you all play?  Do you play families or do you just build mansions all the time?  (love the piccies in the gallery   )

Marie I can't seem to get the energiser thingy to work either.  I followed Dizzies instructions and put it in the download file in ea games but it still won't work        I wasn't able to play today as was at mums.  Kept looking at the clock and counting how many hours left till I could go home.     or what!!! lol

Not brave enough yet to install the nightlife EP.

Reading what you all do has got me totally flumoxed.

Just took brandi to the shops and don't know what to do with her so I think its definately time to turn on my creative side and have some fun.

Thanks girls for all your support for my addiction.    

Love

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello Everyone!

I have just come from Sim land I have been there for the best part of today 
I have created a LARGE family, so far they have 4 daughters and 1 son - eldest daughter has done uni and moved into a beautiful (motherlode) house with her soon to be hubby!
I am trying to work out how to get Maries downloads to show up? 
unziping the files and enable custom content should have them showing up?

*Marie -*


> Apparently people want to know what goes on when they're at work, but did they ever think it might mess up my rules?!


   go on play ONE family for a whole week! 

*Shelle* - Glad your doing much better with the Broke household, what did you call the baby?

just reading your latest post! while I am typing this!

*Anne* - fantastic that your able to play nightlife! 



> Now all I need is for Goth Senior's daughter to have a baby to Lothario and then that household will need serious therapy


~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ok now I am wondering if I have missed somthing out with you guys re downloads?  
i will check out some help for you.... meanwhile 
JAYNE can you help?

*Shelle* As to brandi work and the baby use the phone to employ a Nanny schedual her for brandis work hours....

go on get creative with the buildings! Post us your first attempt!

I Love redesigning exsisting houses - total refurb  
I tend to play one family for a few (real life) days, I have several families all about 2/3 generations with extended families and every now and again i go back and get the parentys to Elder/death!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

OMG

I've changed over to the 2 sisters and there is a guy called Michael who is just floating about!!

What do I do?

A freaked out Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

floating as in a ghost?

or a Sim ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

just want to say to shelle!! went to buy a copy on play.com at dizzi's suggestion but looks like you got last copy as they sold out   

xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Holy Moly

I now have a burglar

HELP!!!!


----------



## shelly_anne

dizzi

as in floating but he's gone now.

Olive I didn't get mine from there hun.  So I is not guilty


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Did you buy an alarm? 

You need to phone the police quickly and have someone stand by the door to stop him escaping!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Shelly anne ~    I bet the floating guy is a ghost ~ is there a graveyard on the plot? And was it nighttime? 

To help stop a burglar, buy an alarm from the 'buy' section (under electricals) ~ put one by each door, and if a burglar tries to break in, an alarm will sound, and the police will come.   

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

I was reading the first thread the other day and I read how unusual it is to see a ghost and a burglar and I get both in 5 minutes.

OMG this is soooo funny


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

I only just started to play the 2 girls so haven't had time to anything yet!!

Marielou I have no idea if there is a graveyard on the plot.  How do I find out.  Yes it is night time.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

it sounds like it was a ghost   there are so many more suprises instore for you! hope you are having fun! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

I'm actually a bit scared to go back now  

The burglar guy was so funny!!  He was creeping like they do in the cartoons.


----------



## Marielou

Aww I remember feeling like you do now Shelly ~ its fab!! 

A grave looks like ... well, a grave    If you click on it, it will tell you who died there.  A ghost can also scare your sims   Now, thats funny!    Burglars annoy me ~ they go waking up my sims at night!

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

well the dirty rotten scoundrel robbed me!!!

Not a happy bunny    

Marie gonna have a look for a grave


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marie
have just found some download help!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.msg557747.html#msg557747

Oh dear shelle  burglar.....
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Get an alarm ~ its funny when the police arrive!!  
Happy grave hunting!! 

Has anyone had a car robbed yet?  I've had alarms in nearly all mine, but no burglar?! Should I risk it    
On second thoughts, that would go against my 'rules'   

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Thanks for that Dizzi ~ I've have that blue message thing, pressed install ~ and STILL nothing in my game!  I am now keeping a note of thing missing ... for example, I have the winnie the pooh changing table and cot, plus seat, but am missing wallpaper, wooden flooring, playpen, potty and teddy bear.  But its all meant ot be installed! 
Same ind of thing with everything I install.  I think I'm going to get rid of it all, and then try installing everything one at a time. 
I'm leaving it all to Mark now, as I get p*ssed off with it    Thank you for the help  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Going back to Sim land now for an hour then Bed!
Night all
~Dizzi~
XXXXX


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Hope you are all well.

I'm playing the 2 sisters atm and have an urn on the table (thats where my ghost came from I think).  Can someone please tell me what to do with it.

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

hi me again

I have a problem.

When I alt + tab to minimise I can't get back into the sims.  I get 'programme not responding' so I loose everything that I have done.    

I've just had one of them 'woohoo' and now i've lost it.

Not a happy bunny.

Anyone got any ideas?

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Shelle!
Still adicted then 

Ok first the *urn * you have 3 choices
1) leave it and enjoy the Ghost! (knowledge sims often want to see ghosts)
2) move it outside where it becomes a gravestone, thus keeping the ghost....
3) sell it/delete it

and to minimise the game pause, then its CTRL + ESC  ( if you want to save your game first do)

~Dizzi~


----------



## Chandy30

Hi girls....please can somebody help me....my sims2 game arrived today   but as i bought it on ebay it is in Thai   and i may be abit   but i cant seem to understand the instructions to change the language....can anybody help....I can email the instructions if it helps  

Chantelle x


----------



## ShortyPie

Shelley Anne, you're playing the Caliente Sisters, I think, in which case the ghost, Michael is Nina's (think that's the blonde ones name) husband who died - methinks she's a bit of an Anna Nicole Smith 

Marie - I've only had one or two cars with alarms, never had any burglar try and steal it, though, which is a bit disappointing. Mind you, I've hardly had any burglars at all. Are you talking about when you try and install a "set" of objects? Do you have winzip?

I'm not too sure about the new EP, but then all the EPs have some good points - the last EP I got for TS1 was the pets one, as it just looked boring, but in the end it was my favourite one!

Well, my SIL bf took the pc away on Friday to "finally" fix it, only got it back tuesday and since DH bought me The Movies, I've been playing that instead. Need to get round to installing The Sims again, but it takes ages, and our house still looks like a bombs hit it, as I have no idea where to put all our pressies!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

HI Channy

You can email me the instructions if you like,
I will have a think about it too, have you tried installing it at all? ie put the disc in the drive? 

Shortypie - no what you mean about house = Bomb site! thats todays job for me,
its DH's birthday today so going out this evening...

~Dizzi~


----------



## Chandy30

Thanks for the offer Dizzi but panic over   i was up til 4am this morning but I'm up and running now, I'm on nights for the rest of the week so i will be exploring my sims and their lives after then altho keep having a sneaky go....I'll never get any sleep  

Chat soon

Channy xx


----------



## Marielou

Laura ~ I've got the movies too, not played it much yet though! 

Channy ~ Glad you got your sims 2, you're now a new addict in the making!  

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi - It's my dh's birthday today too    

OMG, LMAO at your posts, and Shelly-Anne, sounds like you're having fun!   
If you install nightlife, it will enhance your game further, and not really confuse it.  Also, you can move your graves to a graveyard Downtown, as opposed to having to delete it if your ghosts get annoying.  It's a shame to delete a grave or urn as once you get into the game you get to know more what they mean and the relationships to the sims.  I like to keep them anyhow.  Nightlife will also add loads of objects to your game along with wall papers, floors and furniture, etc.  You also get cars for your sims to drive downtown, so they can go dancing, eat at restaurants, etc.   Go on, be a devil and install it  

When you minimise and then get 'programme not responding' be patient.  Mine does that too and I think it's because our PC's aren't quite coping with the game as well as Dizzi's   Mine can take about 5 mins to come back from minimise.  Usually takes me about 2-3 mins to load the game from scratch to house, but it used to take over 10 before I got my new graphics card and RAM upgrade.  Remember to always save before you minimise so you don't lose anything  

Anne - Uni gives you things like mobile phones, gameboys and personal stereos for your sims along with loads and loads of other extra objects, wallpapers, etc.  Deffo worth getting   

Marie - Wish I could offer further help with the downloads, but I'm not much good myself really!  I only download from TSR and the wizard does it all for me.  When I downloaded before from another site, I just downloaded them to my downloads folder and unzipped with winzip.  Computer sort of just did it for me    Hope Mark can sort it for you.  

Channy - Hope you can sort out the Thai langauge! 

Olive - Awwww, hope you get a copy soon  

Not played for a few days, but want to now.  No time though tonight, and most likely not tomorrow either.  Fingers crossed for the weekend though  

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi and Jane - Happy birthday to your dh's. Hope you all have a lovely night.

I got burgled again but this time I had installed an alarm.  The police came and the burglar beat the police woman up then ran off!!!  Didn't get my gym this time though    

I put the urn in the garden and created a head stone but not seen the ghost again yet.

I got the blonde sister to woohoo with the really rich sim (can't remember the name but he is middle aged with grey hair I think).  Now they are engaged.  Not quite sure what to do with them now though  

I think the red haired sister is a bit bi-sexual, she keeps have love hearts over her head with one of her female friends.  

Showed the game to mum this afternoon and she wasn't impressed   so couldn't play while she was here  

Have just made me and dh a lovely chicken curry and rice so gonna munch on that then head to sim land.  Can't wait!!!

Hope you all have fab nights

love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Shelly-Anne 

Sounds like you have Mortimore Goth and Dina Calliente ready to marry.  They married in my game too and had a baby girl, Bella.  Named her Bella after Mortimore's first wife from Sims 1.  She disappeared in sims 2, apparently abducted by ailiens, but now living in Veronaville or somewhere.  Nobody really knows, but she does turn up sometimes as a townie in people's games.  Difficult to marry though apparently.  But if it can be managed she's very wealthy   

Anyhow, to get your sims married - if that's what you want to do - you can either propose marriage, and they will just marry, but the more fun version is to make sure your sims daily and love scores are as close to the 100 mark as possible, then buy a wedding arch, some champagne for a toast, a stereo (turn it on), lay on some food (you can buy a buffet table) and some balloons, then get one of your engaged sims to use the phone and throw a wedding party.  Party's can be tricky, but don't worry if this goes wrong as it won't matter to your sims really..  Then, when you're ready for them to marry, get one of the engaged sims - preferably the male if you want them to take the male surname - and click get married.  They will do the rest.  After the wedding party, they will go on honeymoon and restore all their needs and energy, etc.  

When they get home you can have them try for a baby if you fancy it   Should be enough money there for all the wedding and baby stuff if it's Mortimore Goth you are marrying, as he's a rich sim   

Have fun  

Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie

Marie - I know you said you're having trouble downloading things, but I've just found the name of that nursery set, it's called Rosie's bedroom. For some reason though, you can't search it under that name, so if you type in "crib" in the search field for objects, on page 2, a few objects down, you'll see the crib, then you can just get the rest of the set from there.

I'm having a total nightmare with the Sims atm, my stupid sil's boyfriend has only gone and LOST all my downloads, grrrr  I'm so annoyed, I now have to download them all again. Oh, but hang on a minute, since we have a new pc tower, we don't even have an internet connection at the moment! I'm going to have to go out in the freezing, driving rain to go to Dixons to see if I can pick up a Wanadoo CD or something  I'm also going to have to pay for subscription AGAIN to www.simsconnection.com cos there's some hairstyles on there I just can't do without!

Seriously, it's so stupid, but this is seriously stressing me out! I just CAN'T play the Sims without my custom downloads, it's so boring, ans I refuse to have my sim women wear boring underwear!!!! Had a total go at DH last night, saying it was his fault, all we needed was to have a new fan put into our old pc, but noooooo, he has to go and get a "flash" pc just so he can blow stuff up quicker 

Oooh, ok, rant over. I feel much better now 

Well, I'm off to face the freezing weather conditions to get an internet cd 

Love Laura xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Guys need your help - went into Asda few nights ago and looked for Sims PC games - they had for £12 ish Sims Deluxe edition - is this what I need to get?  Held the Sims 2 for Xbox/PS and was about £40 and the PC for names differently and a hell of a lot cheper - HELP - what is the PC version I need to get!  Was dyign to buy it but darnet! (sp!)


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya

Jane - oooops they already have a baby      was wondering how they got married so thanks for that.  I clicked on get married but he just walked out.  They have ring symbols on their relationship thingy but how do I get them to move in together?  Not sure if he still wants her though as she cheated on him.    

MrsNikkiuk - Is it the Sims 2 that you wanted.  I really shopped around for mine and found them to be between £29.99 and £39.00 except in one shop near me where it was £19.99.  The shop was solely for games, pc, ps1, ps2, xbox and all the others so if you have one near you I would buy it from there.  Can't remember what it was called but should be going there in the next week or so.

Well the ghost reappeared last night.  He doesn't really do anything apart from float about.  Oh he did scare a guy that the dark haired lass wanted to woohoo.  I ended up with a puddle on the floor  

Well back off to sim land for me.  

Have fun!!

love 

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelle Sounds like your still having loads of fun with your game!

Nikki Oh hun sorry Asda's trip was unsucsessful

The game we are all playing is the *Sims2* as Shelle says around £20-£40 shop around
Play.com had sold out but I am sure will get more stock in so try there, also a high st store called GAME, woolies, tesco they all sell them!
the Sims Delux is the old sims - cheap because everyone is converting to sims 2! DO NOT BUY!

Laura  for your link I have added it to our sticky thread! and been on a freebie downloading frenzy from there!

guess everyone is time balencing  Home - Work - FF - Sims 

Have fun new years eve!
                                                                              
~Dizzi~
​


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

The shop I was talking about is the one called Game.  Thanks hun.

Nikki as I said mine was £19.99 from Game.

happy simming

Love

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

shelly_anne said:


> hiya
> 
> Jane - oooops they already have a baby
> 
> how do I get them to move in together?


Fair enough! 

To get them to move in together, you have to have the one who lives on the house, click on the one you want to move in and select ask, and then move in  (think that's it anyway - if I'm wrong though, there is an ask to move in option there somewhere  ).

Sounds like you're definitely getting the hang of it now though, and DEFINITELY addicted! 

Laura - OMG! I so hear you when it comes to not playing with custom downloads - especially the undies!  Totally agree!  Hope you manage to get it all sorted soon and have an internet connection up and running again. Will have a look at the link you gave tomorrow and see what I can nab for free from there - although I already feel another subscription coming on! 

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I was fine with the maxis undies till today!  

After reading this lauras post earlier I went into my game (which is still minamised and has been for hours while I have been here  ) and created a new family or 2 and when it came to choosing undies I was like  OH   need some nicer ones...... the maxis ones are boring 
so Will have another downloading fest tomorrow for ladies undies! (got the men some proper boxers  

~Dizzi~
Jayne there is some nice stuff on lauras weblink!


----------



## shelly_anne

Guess what I've done!!!!

I got the downloads to work!!!! It only took me about 4 hours and loads of reading 'how to do its' on different sites but finally done it.

Can't wait to get downloading now!!  

Hope you all a fantastic New Years Eve

love

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Well, managed to get an internet connection, yippee! And am downloading some nice undies as I type 

I need some help though - does anyone use the TSR wizard? I've only every downloaded for free on there, and installed the wizard tonight. It seemed to install OK, although I wasn't sure where to install it, so it's just in "my documents" and I enabled it in my preferences on thesimsresource.com. I clicked "Install all" in my basket (about 27 objects) and in about a minute it said all objects had installed with no problems, but when I started the game to check, none of was in there. Also, I couldn't find the files anywhere.

Usually I've used Winzip, and extracted all the files to a downloads folder in my Sims 2 directory, but with the wizard it just installs, so I'm not sure where it's installing. It can't be the right place if it's not showing up in my game  I'm sure it's me doing something wrong - can anyone shed any light? It's be really helpful, as I'm having to download everything and it's taking ages!!! 

Thanks, and hope everyone has a great New Years!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

I've managed to finally get my wallpapers downloaded    Just the other 50,000 things now.

Shelly~Anne ~ I sooo wish I could get mine to work! Did you use Winzip? 

Laura ~ I wish i could help you, but I'm stuck too!

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi marie

I use the xp extractor thing.

When you unzip the files do you leave the items in its own folder.  I did this and couldn't see my downloads.  

Once unzipped I selected all items and moved them out of the folders and straight into the download area.

Hope this helps.

Take care hun and good luck.

Laura - sorry but can't help.  Its took me nearly all afternoon to figure out what I'm doing.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Meant to ask, can anyone explain the recolour meshes.  I haven't got a clue what to do with them.

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Shelle
Both Jayne and I use the wizard - I have just updated mine so here gos, I installed it to the my documents ea games sims2 
then I altered the settings on the tsr website, your account - wizard update -  wizard took me to a page where I could edit how the files get into my game 
option 1 IS * zip files or *sims pack files 
*zip files need to be unzipped after downloading (including all files in yellow folders ) to the main download area, needs winzip or free zip.
*simspack files are easier, as you open them and follow the prompts to install also if you have downloaded the cleanpack installer this option works with that.

After downloading I use the date button to bring the most recent downloads to the top then one by one unpack them! 
they then apear in my game - Volla!

there is a link on the sticky thread for the clean pack installer.
Re colours get unpacked the same way - meshes are NEW objects/textures/clothes etc A Re colour is just that, a new colour/patten on a maxis or custom made object.



~Dizzi~


I am Off out now Have Fun.....


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*OMG * 
I just read that last post back! 
I wrote it in a rush 

I have been playing this evening and have got 2 kids through Uni in super quick time and they are both Fortune sims and I have redesigned their home! they have just got married and Ellen Frost Is at the top of the buisness career!
Josh did not declare his major and it means his wages are as if he never did uni! So he is s l o w l y climbing the ladder! for the first time ever I am going to get them maxed out in platinum with their jobs before they have children! 
I have also spent time buiding a 4 story communiuty lot! on a basement 
1st floor shop (sells everything! and has a changing room!)wc's and coffee bar!
2nd floor nightclub! with triple bar's!
3rd floor pale wood Resturant
and up on the roof is 2 hot tubs! loungers and fountains!

plus an energiser painting and friendship candles.. 

Hope everyone is ok, what's happening in your game?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie

I bought it last night and have no idea what im doing  
I have started with pleasentville! no idea what im doing  i have a feeling i may become addicted though xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi Olive matey  

Glad you got it   Have a read back through this thread and possibly the end of the previous one where we've helped Shelley-Anne out a bit (well hopefully helped and not confused even further!   ).  Also, have you don the tutorial?  If not, it's definitely worth it.  

You'll soon get the hang of it all, and yep, it's very addictive.  

Yell if you have any questions  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Oh, forgot to say, if you start with Pleasantview (best place to start I reackon) then don't play the Broke household first!  Goth household is good   Also, it's sometimes a good idea to just create a sim of your own and move them into a house and play from there.  That's easier still.  However the Goth household is a good intro as there's money there and a few other surprises   

Have fun  

Jayne x


----------



## Suzie

thanks jayne 

i did do the tutorial and that helped . I look at the pleasent family last night but he seems to want to have loads of affairs 

i might build my own family to start!
Dh is at footy this afternoon so i can have a good few hours on it  whe i finish work 

will let you know how i get on

p.s how do i get clothes for them to change into ?

love
suziexx


----------



## ShortyPie

Suzie - to get them clothes to change into, call a taxi to take your Sim to a community lot, there should be one that has a clothes shop in it, then when you get there, click on the clothing racks and go on a spending spree!  You have to have a wardrobe in their house though, in order to be able to get them to change. Also, don't kow if you've seen this option yet, but if you click any mirror, you can get your sim to "Change appearance" so you can change hairstyle/colour, facial hair, makeup etc.

HTH

Laura xx


----------



## Suzie

thanks laura will do that 

xx


----------



## Chandy30

Hi girls.....i dont know if im   but seem to be upsetting my sims whichever family i play, i cant seem to balance things out....any ideas??  Am going to have another go now!!!!!!  Back soon  

C x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

Olive glad you could join us!!    When I started I played the broke family and saw the grim reaper 4 times and the social worker 3 times.  I then played the Calliente(sp) sisters and found it quite easy.  Have fun!!!

I have a problem (again)    

I am playing the pleasant familiy and when I click on the mail box I get all these options which I have never had before. i.e. force bills, force burglar and loads and loads more.  Nevery had this before.  Is it just with the pleasant family or do you think its something I downloaded.  I can only remember downloading items though.

Oh another one is 'teleport here'  

Hope you can help!!

Thanks

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Chandy30

shelly cant help you hun, i havent even got round to downloading yet, my sims seem to hate every task i set them to atm


----------



## shelly_anne

Channy who you playing hun?


----------



## Chandy30

Have tried them all hun, seem to have most luck with the caliente sisters tho, i cant seem to balance it all out but i'm going to have another go now and see how i get on    Hope you get your prob sorted, sorry i couldnt help


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All

*Welcome Suzie* hope youve had fun playing today!

*Channy* it is quite tricky to balence it all but it can be done! (hacked objects help) depending on which needs are depleting fastest it may pay to upgrade furniture or skills so that the "need" is full longer
ie if your sims comfort level is always low upgrade their Bed to the max comfort they can afford, same with the bath, then choose the take a bubble bath option and get a good nights sleep and comfort and energy will be higher in the morning!
if its hunger build cooking skill by watching the cooking channel on tv or using the bookcase.

*Shelle* - you have a naughty hack! Its hidden in another object that has been downloaded.
I strongly advice you to download and install/run the *clean pack installer * - its a bit like virus protection for your pc - it shows all downloaded files and highlights hacks which can then be disabled - I have had the mail box one. and this solved it.
http://sims2pack.modthesims2.com/


you will need the net framework from microsoft as well ( link on the page)

*Jayne* I have not played the Goth household I am intriged now by the suprises! might go their later......
anyone else played the Goths ?

I Have gone back to Josh's mums house (Charlie) and have been busy getting her remarried - and having triplets to fufill her have 6 children married life time want! also so she is elder for when Josh and ellen decide to have their family.

Have fun everyone
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

dizzi

I quite like that hack!!!     It also lets me make them all happy at the same time.  What would happen if I didn't run the installer?

I played the goth household yesterday.  Didn't see many surprises though.

I'm playing don lothario atm.  Really easy!!!  Only got him to look after  

I also played the pleasant family earlier.  Sooooo funny.  I ended up losing them all their money so the maid took something of theirs as payment instead of money.

Hope you are all having fun

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi *Shelle*  hack  I think it can cause game crash's/freezes if you are having no problems atm leave it be, there are risks when playing with custom/hacked objects esp beta tested ones..... so just save your game after a major event "just in case"

When I played the pleasents I got the dad (daniel) to woo hoo the maid and break up with his wife! then the one daughter ran away from home! (I did not realise you can call the police, to bring her back) she came back just in time to become an adult! any one else done this?

Have any of you bought/got the sims guide? 
as in it are introdutions to all the maxis families with a short step by step to see cool/funny and strange stuff!

I have to admit I dont play the maxis families prefer to create my own! the exceptions being - the brokes, the oldies and the pleasnts !

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya dizzi

My game freezes anyway lol.  Mainly when I I use my mouse cursor on the edge of the screen to move to another place.

Great tip about buying better beds and things, would never have thought of that.

Nope not got any kind of guide but feel I need one    

Have fun

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Chandy30

Thanks for that Dizzi   Just impatient me    Have just had to reinstall sims2 as the graphics went a bit haywire...alll sorted now tho   

C x


----------



## Jayne

Hi 

The surprise in the Goth household won't be a surprise for us old hands at the game, but it would've been for Olive, ie. you get to see a ghost.  I suppose the family with the biggest surpise is the Broke family   My favourite one though is in Strangetown where the bloke goes and looks through the telescope, gets abducted by aliens and comes back pg   

Dizzi - I have the Sims 2 guide and the Uni guide.  Very worthwhile having   Want the nightlife one now too.  

Can't remember when I last played my game - probably about 7-10 days ago now.  Having withdrawal symptoms!  No time though at the moment   

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Dizzi - I did the clean pack installer thing and got rid of the mail box.

I have another problem now  

My game is running soooo slow!!!  Its when I use my mouse to move around the houses.  It stops and starts so much and just hangs that its really driving me    

Has anyone else had this?

I have checked the system requirements and my pc meets every one of them.

I have all the display things set to the minimum but its still playing up.

Should I uninstall and reinstall?

Thanks in advance.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Shelle       
I have not had this problem... try a search on the bbs (offical sims website message boards) 
I can just suggest de-frag your pc and try different settings/ houses

Sorry.....

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

thanks anyway hun

Been on the site and it suggesting disabling the sound which I have done but its no different.  Have also changed families/ houses, even neighborough hoods.    

I keep getting told to have more patience lol but this would test the patience of a saint  

Hope you're having fun 

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Marielou

I had this problem with the Goth Mansion ~ so I just got rid of the house    No idea why, and it soon cleared up.  Could you possibly need a new graphics card?

Guess what?  I had a sims2 dream last night     Basically, Santa Claus was coming down the chimney to them ... like a burglar, but better! How fab would that be?!

Marie xx


----------



## MummytoLottieandLily

Hello Girls

I am a sim addict too well used ot be dont have as much free tiem now with the two littles.

I used to love 'getting pregnant' sad I know - I had about 20 kids by 20 different men what an old tart I am.  The sims are very rude and the video clips do make me laugh......

I never worked out how to have twins though........any tips   I read someone had triplets!!!  

Oh no I want to play on them now......

love

Lilianna x x x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Marie - I had a dream the same night as you.  You know the action boxes that you get in the top left of the screen, well I could hear Jacob crying but had to wait till there were no action boxes left.  Very strange I can tell you!!!

Lilianna - Hi and welcom!!  I'm still a bit of a sims virgin   but am definately and addict.  I've heard that there is a hack for twins and triplets but not sure what it is.  One of the other addicts will be able to tell you what it is.

Well I'm off back to sim land for a while.

Have fun ladies

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi 
If you go to the first post on this thread there is a link to our Sims2 FAQ!
under the links and websites heading is the link you need for the triplet hack!
I created a new neighbourhood last night and fast tracked 4 students to begin the new neighbourd 2 boys 2 girls all family sims with different lifetime wants... i have paired them up and they've bought a plot of land.....

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

I just got round to adding my sims party pack ... its great but a bit of a let down after university/nightlife    
Mark reckons its a rip off for £9.99, but I say anything that loads up as it should is worth the money  

I also like the new wallpapers/floors! 

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Help

My baby won't grow up!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Shelle - this is an occasional Glitch!
what I do is buy the birthday cake and have an adult bring baby to cake, Should work.
I am on Nights at the moment so no Sims play for me  
~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Marie - I'm not too impressed with the Xmas expansion pack either. Mind you, I would have been had I been able to play it when I first installed it, the week before Xmas, but that was when the pc broke again  - just seems silly now. . . . I do like some of the floors and walls though.

Liliana - yep I play like a total tart  as well I'm afraid. I don't generally get mine to have loads of kids (lol, too bitter to have a "super fertile" couple, hehehe) but my Simmies woohoo all over the shop, including with members of the same sex (had a female student woohoo her female college professor and it did wonders for her grades! Was still a bit sick though, considering young adults I imagine to be about 20, and the professors are all elders, so 60+  )

Do you know what really annoys me in nightlife, if you're dating someone, then go to a community lot on a date with someone else, and the original person shows up on the lot when you're doing romantic interactions, and just slaps the person your on a date with silly!! Really scuppers those plans to be a tart!

Oh, does everyone know about the booth interactions in nightlife - an extra type of kissing, and something else (can't remember) - I only found out when I was having a sneaky peek at the guide while in a queue in Virgin - had to buy that type of seat in one of my Sims homes, as I never get seated in a booth in the restaurants - am I the only one? I always get sat at a normal table.

Haven't had much of a chance to play the Sims recently,  not sure why, as not even been that busy!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

Shelly ~ If you don't want to buy the baby a cake   heres what I do.  At around 5pm (sims time, not your time!!) go and get the baby and put him/her on the floor.  Then get the adult sims to do something for a while, but not skill building.  At 6pm, the sims will stop what s/he is doing, and throw baby in the air, which will make him/her grow up!  

More gibberish from the world of Marie  

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

The baby finally grew to toddler, after Dina threw her about a zillion times    

Well actually this happened 3 times cos just after baby grew up mortimer popped his clogs!!!  I kept missing it so I had to restart it from the last save.  I had to see what happened.  So the third time I kept him downstairs and watched him like a hawk and just my bl**dy luck, I happened to glance at the tv just as the grim reaper appeard so missed it again!!!  I couldn't be bothered doing it all again so I left him dead      He was only 64 days old.

Everything went down hill from there    I couldn't keep all their health and things up so left them to it and went to play with someone else.

One of the aspirations of the sim that finally grew up is to get into private school.  How do I do that?  Do I invite the head teacher around?

Sorry for the questions.

Hope you are all having fun!!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Shelly ~

Use the phone and invite headmaster.    He will come round at around 5pm that day.
Make sure you have two adult sims ~ I use 1 to talk to him and give him a tour of the house, and the other to make dinner for him.    
I always make sure my houses are decorated nicely, as he seems to give them higher points for that.  My tip: give him a tour of the house, then call him for dinner, then he will 'usually' invite you to join the school.  If not, talk to him a bit.  

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Shelle*
Ditto what _Marie_ said!
Also we dont mind the questions, its fun watching you/others discover the game we love.
dont forget there is some gameplay hints on our sticky topic! things weve discovered and how!

Where are our other Newbies? Channy, Jenny, Suzie  

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All

Does anyone ever Dream about a house, then Have to recreate it in the Sims? 

I dreamed of a house last night, and I have managed to re- create it fairly well, the only thing missing was the long front garden with a minor road running l-r in front which when crossed led to the beach and sea! and behind was an alley leading to the back roads of the town! arh  bliss, Oh and we had 2 children! tho Im not sure they were ours, but they came with the house  

Talking with Marie last night we admitted we had created ourselves with children in the game, and I wont let mine grow up beyond toddlerhood  Marie is a granny!  
what about you  
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Have not done anything like that yet but no doubt I will eventually.

As for creating myself, have not created any new sims at all yet.  Boring I know lol

Have been playing Don Lothario all evening, he has a romance aspiration.  What a pain!!!!  All he wants to do I "woohoo" with 10 people, love 10 people at the same time and so on and so on.

So have just married him to Cassandra Goth who is now pg.

Have also just spent about 2 hours modifying their house.  Have put an extension on, built an extra bedroom and bathroom upstairs and made all the ground floor open plan.  Really enjoyed myself.  Only thing I haven't figured out yet is how to remove pre-existing stairs and rails.  Any ideas?

Been looking at a lot download sites today.  I don't know how you all find the time to search, download, play the game and come on here at the same time.

Well thats me off to my bed.  

Have fun ladies

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> I don't know how you all find the time to search, download, play the game and come on here at the same time.


Something has to give.... the housework usually and the Ironing!

Stairs can be deleted in build mode find the stairs I think its ctrl and click - icon on the tool should be a bulldozer  hope that helps....

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I keep trying to get a good deal on ebay but keep getting out bid - still trying though ladies.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Have you tried play.com ? they have a good sale on?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

£30 in the sale there, all ebay ones seem to go at the £20 mark so holding off to see if I can get cheaper than that at around £15 - I know penny pincher


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Very quiet on here.  Hope its because you are too busy simming  

Nikki - hope you manage to get a copy soon.

Dizzi - It won't let me delete the stairs.  Could it be because there are sims living in the house?

Jayne - Not sure but think you may be in America now.  Hope you have a fab time.

Marie - Hope you're having fun!!!

My Uni EP arrived today from play.com.  Still not put NL on yet but Uni looks a lot better so might do that today.

I am getting so annoyed with sims that have the romance aspiration.  All they want to do is make out and woohoo with loads of other sims.  It gets very annoying cos I can't keep them in the gold.

Gonna see if I can catch an hour of playing while the boss of the house is in bed  

Take care all and happy simming

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Marie

Just realised that you are probably recovering from your op.

Hope all went well and that they got you sorted.

Fingers crossed that this next cycle is the one for you both.

Take care

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

I've just ordered Sims business expansion pack!   
£14.99 delivered from play.com

http://www.play.com/play247.asp?pa=stcs2&page=title&r=PC&title=876950

Out 3rd March.

Marie xx

ps thank you for the kind wishes Shelly  I really appreciate it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ijust did a long post! and lost it!

ok so here go's again!

 Marie


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG
> 
> I've just ordered Sims business expansion pack!
> £14.99 delivered from play.com
> 
> http://www.play.com/play247.asp?pa=stcs2&page=title&r=PC&title=876950
> 
> Out 3rd March.


3rd of march that is soooo soon! 
 just ordered my copy 
have added a blurb about it.....  



> Create Thriving Businesses: Open up shops selling just about anything from clothing, electronics, and toys to flowers, baked goods, robots and more.
> Customize any business to your choosing by tailoring the store theme, layout and prices.
> Hire employees with high sales skills and employ independent managers to run things while your Sim is away.
> Watch as your business grows from a mom and pop shop into a booming empire.
> 
> Be The Boss: Train employees, promote the best, and fire the rest. Cater to different customers including browsers and loyal shoppers. Dress your Sims in outrageous mascot outfits that resemble Knights, Ninjas, Gorillas, and more. Promote your best employees, but beware of slacker workers and be prepared to lay them off without hesitation!
> 
> Learn The Tricks Of The Trade: Customer is king. Develop your Sims' sales skills and determine if your employees should use a hard sell or drop the price to close the deal. Win the Best-of-the-Best Award to establish your Sim's business rep. Will your Sim's business make more money selling low quality products at basement rates or luxurious goods at scale-tipping prices?
> 
> Turn Talents Into Cash: Arrange flowers, make toys, and create robots to catch thieves at home or clean up the shop. Develop master-skilled Sims to make the most prized and expensive goods. Settle for an entry-level crafter and churn out pet bricks or faulty toy robots. Just bring home the bacon any way you can!
> 
> More Than 125 New Items: Stock up on essentials for your Sims' business, including display cases, a beauty salon chair, a toy workbench, a floral station, cash registers, and more. Complete your shop atmosphere with awnings and elevators for easy store navigation, or matching uniforms for all employees. With all the new items, there will never be another dull day building a business!
> 
> Review
> Now your Sims can create their own businesses. They can design their own clothing boutique, beauty salon, florist, high-end electronics shop, bustling restaurant chain, or virtually any other type of business. Hire your staff as the business grows and put talented Sims to work making toys, running the register, crafting floral bouquets, giving sales pitches, or manufacturing robots. But watch out for slacker employees and be prepared to fire them on the spot. From clever tinkerer to master craftsman, develop your Sim's talents to best suit your business needs. Will they build a thriving business empire or become eccentric entrepreneurs designing the next big thing?


Shelle  CTRL and CLICK to remove stairs select the type of stairs in build mode first ( original staircase tool/ connecting staircase tool) I remember having trouble deleting stairs when I first got the Sims2, delete them from the lower level/bottom of the staircase.

Jaynes in New York 
is someone else in Kenya  
so ANNE, SHORTYPIE, SUZIE (Olive), JENNY, CHANNY & MummytoLottieandLily  are AWOL! 

Nicki hope you Bag your bargin soon  



> Talking with Marie last night we admitted we had created ourselves with children in the game, and I wont let mine grow up beyond toddlerhood


well Jack is now a child soon to be Teen OMG I feel old! and Alyssa is a toddler soon to be Child  I am trying to build our dream home too! before they move out and leave us! I guess I should have waited about 15 sim days before having Jack to represent 15 years of TTC!
cant make up my mind whether I want to keep to my dream 2.4 family or go mad! cause its the Sims  What would you do? what have you done 
Going to play again this afternoon 
Take care All Happy Simming
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Think I will have to wait before I ask dh if I can order another game.  I know he will say yes but feel a bit guilty askin for another when I've just got Uni EP.

Who's in Kenya?  

Finally sucumbed to using a hack yesterday after telling myself that I wouldn't.  It was the energiser piccie.  Had to use it in uni otherwise they would never have had any fun.

I have rechecked my system for the requirements and everything passes but I can't send anyone to community lots cos it takes sooooo long with it freezing every second or 2.  I haven't got the NVidia graphics card but have got a 2.7ghz processor so it should be fine     anyone got any ideas?

Thanks for the advice on removing the stairs Dizzi, will have another go later.

Just got back from mums after dropping Jacob off there for the rest of the day and night, so will get some simming done.    

Have fun

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Chandy30

Hi Shelly....I will be joining you with the simming soon....just a few more chores  .....will pop on later to see how your getting on

LOL
Channy x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi channy

Get dh to do the chores!!!  

Thats what I do. He is in the kitchen right now ironing. 

Just wondered if any of you ever had a prison in your game. Heres the link that I found yesterday.

http://www.simlogical.com/sl/Sims2Pages/Sims2Prison.htm

Have fun

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oh wow Shelly, I LOVE the prison, thank you so much for the link! 
I'm going to see how to do it, etc and then think about adding it to my game  

I SO can't wait for the business pack now, although Lord knows how that will affect my rules   

Dizzi ~ I'm so glad you're allowing Jack to grow up! (Still love your JCB idea ... awww everytime I think of that I get all emotional!)  My Marie had about 6 children (all my family aspiration   ) and Molly, my eldest, is now an elder with a large family herself.  I allowed myself to have as many children as I'd have if life was perfect, so I had 6   In real life, I'd have 4 if I could, but I allowed myself an extra two to make up for RL!! 


Shelly ~ Totally apart from the sims, I had no idea you had a few attempts at DIUI (my faith in IUI is shot   ) ~ is DS ICSI from donor sperm?  So lovely to see a success story, you went through a hell of a lot!  Have fun playing today while he is with Nanny!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All!

I used simlogicals hospital & prison theme for sims 1 looks like I might have to have a look at it for sims 2!
I think I am going to stick to the 2 but have loads of grandchildren!



> I SO can't wait for the business pack now, although Lord knows how that will affect my rules


Marie  Rules were made to be broken! if u can not bear to do it in your current neighbourhood use/create another one in which you can make up a new set of rules, ie play for a whole sim week! 
Shelle have you created a sim from scratch yet? 
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi Marie

Yes he is from ICSI with donor sperm.  The funny thing is that the people who don't know we used donor sperm comment on how much he looks like DH.  Even my mum has said it even though she knows.  I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle hun!!!

Dizzi - yes I have created a female sim who I called Mildred Jones, don't ask me why, I just couldn't think what to call her.  Played her Friday then Uni arrived Saturday so haven't got back to her yet.   

Still haven't played yet, have been too busy downloading the prison so will tell you if it worked or not.

Be back later no doubt.

Have fun

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

grrrrrrrrrrrrr

have to install nightlife to be able to do it.

Oh well another hour wasted.


----------



## Marielou

This is really sad, but if I can't think of a good name for a sim baby, I use this website http://www.statistics.gov.uk/cci/nugget.asp?id=184 Its the top baby names for 2005, sao I just pick on of those at random and away I go!

Dizzi ~ But my rules are so RIGID  

Totally Off topic for Shelly ~ Oh wow, I can't believe I didnt know DS was a donor baby. Only today I was thinking about the baby not looking like Mark (never usually bothers me, but I was looking at baby photos of DH ~ see donor sperm thread for my thoughts on this! and I realised I'd not have a baby boy looking like the little boy in the photos. ) I know its only wobbles before this cycle as its only 2 days until I start, and I have no worries on a normal day about using donor, funny what starts you off 

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya Marie

I think we all have those wobbles at times hun.

The way I dealt with it was:  I thought that if it didn't bother DH then it shouldn't bother me.  He was more ok with it than I ever was.

You wobble away hun if it helps!!  

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me again 
I just downloaded simlogicals school stuff! and some global patches! 
Marie wobble away hun! we all do at times... 


> But my rules are so RIGID


  you set them you can change them ..go on ... you know u want to 
Oh dear Shelle what are you going to do  install nightlife?
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

HELP!!!

How do I begin with the prison?

Do I build a residential lot or commercial?

How big do I make it?

Finally I can't see any of my downloads.

HELP!!!


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya

Just had this tip sent me from EA games for registering nightlife. Not sure if you all knew about it.

Fortunate Families:

While in the neighborhood view, type familyfunds <Name of family> <Amount> in the cheat window, and the specified amount of Simoleons is added to the family's funds.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Bought it on ebay finally - £14  - was determined to get it cheap  just awaiting the postman to deliver it to me and I'll officially join you all.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nicki - see you soon!
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Great news Nikki


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Just back from my hols in Kenya and will be joining you in Sim land very soon.  Sounds like you've all had loads of fun!

Jayne - are you back from New York yet?  Hope you had an amazing time.

Anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Welcome back Anne

Hope you had a fab time

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Welcome back Anne - Hope you had a fantastic time  tell us the highlights!
Jayne is away till the 21st   

have been simming it this evening   suprise suprise....
heading up to bed shortly....
~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Hello!

I'm back! Well, actually, I never really went away, have been reading but not posting, as not had a chance to Sim recently - have had to Sim vicariously through you guys  I've been downloading more stuff from TSR, just couldn't get into the game when I only had the Maxis clothes (and underwear!!!) Feeling a lot better now, like I can actually play it, cos they have nice things, so will try to have a session tonight - something always seems to get in the way (usually my cat clambering over the keyboard, or perching on top of the monitor )

Because I had to start from scratch again, I am doing a kind of Legacy challenge, but more relaxed. My female CAS Sim, Scarlett Fox got married to, hmmmm, think his name was Chase Reeves, one of the blokes who swaggers around Downtown in his ridiculous posh suit, checking himself out in the mirror. They have a toddler, Jake, and another one on the way. I'm stoppping at 2 though. Instead of having them stay in the same house, they move to different houses when they reach some kind of milestone - marriage, birth of first child, and will move again when the new one is born. The guy brought about $70,000 with him, so they have plenty of cash to paly with, and keeps me interested, as I love moving into a new house and doing it up (have no such decorating ambitions in RL though!)

I did make a Sim-me and DH, way back when I first got the game. Well, I say I made a Sim me, I let her have the thin body-type  Don't know if any of you have seen the Buxom meshes on TSR atm - they're much more like my body type, hehehe! Anyway, yeah, Edward and I had I think 2 children, Joshua and Katia (names I've always wanted to give our children, but will have to rethink that since I've just found out Joshua is in the top 5, from the link Marie put in.) When I was playing Legacy the first time I looked on a name website (www.behindthename.com) and made a list of names, that I could keep next to my pc and choose from.

I've never used play.com - is it cheaper to buy the EP from there rather than a shop? I know in shops the EP's usually retail for around £19.99.

Shelly - I didn't know that cheat - maybe that should be added to the sticky thread, if it hasn't already?

Well, better go, as I'm at work (read, skiving on the internet  )

Love Laura xx

P.s. Marie - thinking of you on your first day of D/r - woohoo!!!


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Shortypie - Welcome back hun!! (figuratively speaking of course)   Have fun!!!

Wonder if one of you lovely ladies can help me?

I downloaded some items from sims connection last night but its not showing in my game. Would one of you download the items into your game to see if it shows in yours?

Not sure if I'm doing it right but have followed all the instructions and installed the CEP file as well, its just not there.  

The items that I am having trouble with are on: http://www.simsconnection.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=11&Itemid=127&limit=1&limitstart=2

I got sent a link that helps with downloads which I have added to the sticky thread.

Many many many thanks

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

I've found the downloads!!!  

I didn't realise they would be in with the preinstalled items.  i.e  they were there as another colour of a pre-existing item.

Hope you're all having fun.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

its very quiet on here!!

Marie hope the down-regging is going ok.

Hope everyone else is ok

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## ShortyPie

Yeah - I've hardly had any time to play. every day this week I've come home from work with a headache, then hardly have enough time to relax, eat and have a bath before I go to sleep about 11, especially as I keep oversleeping, getting into work late, so not leaving till late. Will defo try to get on it this weekend though!

have been downloading quite a lot of stuff by Grizzellda on the Sims Resource, she has made loads of "buxom" meshes, and I'm quite liking the change from either skinny, Hollywood-style Sims, or couch-potato looking Sims.

Laura  xx


----------



## AnneD

I'm still here, just haven't had any time to play much  Going to make up for it big time when I get the chance though    I've just received the University expansion pack so I'm dying to load theat up and have a play even though I haven't tried all of the nightlife stuff yet.  I'm having real trouble with Nina bringing up her twins since Lothario did off to marry someone else   Goodness knows how they'll turn out  

Urghh back to the big bad real world.

Anne x


----------



## Chandy30

Hi Girls.....how are we all?

I downloaded some things from TSR but they haven't appeared in my game yet, what am i doing wrong


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi Channy

Have you left the items in the folders in your download file.

If you have you need to copy the contents of the folder directly into your download file.

Hope this helps

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

p.s

also if they are just recolours of original maxis items you will have to look for them in the items themselves.


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ive not got my game cause I still haven't sent the money off for it (  working nights at mo so life stops!) - will very soon and join you all.


----------



## Marielou

I'm here but havent played since Tuesday as Mark was off work and then I've been visiting family!

I've moe or less given up on downloads as they never show up in my game, so I'mmore than hpappy without them!   


I think I'm suffering from grumpyness due to D/R today ... I just want to shout and cry at everyone!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

I'm here, but not played for a couple of weeks or so now - no time!    My sims and I will reunite shortly though I hope   

Love 

Jayne x  

PS - Had a fab time in NY


----------



## AnneD

Welcome home Jayne  

Pleased you had a good time.  What were your highlights?  How was changing at Amsterdam airport?  As you may have read in my posts, the start of our holiday was a bit shaky to say the least but we had a good time despite the ups and downs.

Anne x


----------



## ShortyPie

Well, had a good play on the Sims over the weekend. Still playing with my "Legacy"-ish family. Still on 1st and 2nd generations though, shows how little I've been playing it. 

Scarlett Fox, my CAS has just turned into an elder, and since it had taken her 11 days to bag her Downtownie Sim, Chase Reeves, he's still young and dashing! They have 2 kids now, Jake, about a quarter way through teen, and Amelia, a few days into childhood. Had a bit of a nightmare trying to get them both into Private School!

1st time, was trying to get Jake into the school - as soon as the headmaster stepped out of the car, Scarlett went into labour!  So Chase was obviously fussing about with her, so took ages to go and greet the headmaster. Things were going brilliantly, tour and meal later (baby went straight to cot!) only had 6 points more to get, so I though, I know, I'll get Scarlett to make some crepes suzette.  This was the first time she'd made them, but had quite high cooking points. Anyway, as the piece de resistance, she lit a match to flame the crepes with, looking all smug as she did it  - and promptly set herself on fire! Well, by the time Chase put her out, the headmaster had decided he didn't want that family associated with his fine learning institute (a little compassion, please!  ) her food bar was down to the thinnest slither of green, and energy was right down to red, so there's no way she would have lived, so I had to exit without saving (totally against Legacy rules!) Afterwards, I thought actually, I should stop being so sentimental about them, and in fact, I could have tried to bring her back as a Zombie - I'm so concerned with everyone playing happy families, no wonder I get bored with the Sims from time to time! 

Second time, when Amelia was a child, headmaster got invited over again, and Jake had brought a friend from school, and Scarlett a friend from work, so it was totally hectic, someone put a teddy bear in front of the cooker, which slowed down dinner, then the guests ate the dinner along with the family, so by the time the headmaster ate his dinner, I needed just a few more points, but ran out of time.  I'm hopeless at "schmoozing" him, tried to get Chase to schmooze about school, but he's totally uninterested!

OK, downloads - where are you guys downloading to? I make a separate file, called Sims Downloads (in My Documents, click File - New - Folder, and make the new file.) When downloading, download it all into here. Then, you need to get the files from that folder into your game. That really depends on where your downloading from. If you're downloading free stuff from The Sims Resource, I think you need to have installed Winzip to your computer, then just double click each file, open with . . . . winzip, locate the file you want to download into (something like My Computer/the sims 2/ downloads) and that should be it. If you're downloading from The Sims Resource but paying for it, you can either install the Wizard onto your pc, put everything into your basket (like internet shopping) then "install all" and it should go straight into the right file (although mine didn't). Or, in your preferences, in "Use alternative file format" choose Sim2 Pack Files, then it's literally just a question of double clicking on each file in the folder you made, it asks if you want to install, click yes, and it does it for you! Not sure if I explained that right at all. 

Does anyone need a copy of The Sims 2 guide, for the base game, not the expansion packs. Was having a sort-out the other day and came across it, not had it since at least June when we moved, so I really don't need it now - was wondering if any newbies/prospective newbies were interested? If you are, just pm me with your address, and it's yours.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

Laura ~ Could I have that sims book? Its just I've learnt so much from my nightlife one, and would like to have a good read through it    I'll happily pass it onto a newbie after?!

Marie xx


----------



## Chandy30

Marie can i have it after you chuck pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ShortyPie

Okey-dokes, hun, have got some craft magazines to send up to you anyway, so I can bung it in with them. But make sure you pass it on after!  P.s. 'tis a bit bent, but otherwise in good nick.

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

Cheers Laura ~ Channy, I'll most likely keep it a week, then pass it on, ok?  

To be honest, I probably don't need it, but I've ben DIEING to read it now for ages, but never got round to buying it  

Channy ~ I'll IM you next week to get your address 

Laura, do you still have my address?

Marie xx


----------



## Chandy30

Ahhhh thanks chuck....anyone want me to pass it on?

Well have been getting to know my sims but am addicted to downloading now i know how to do it  

C x


----------



## ShortyPie

Marie - yep, I do!

Urgh, elderly Scarlett Fox is forever setting herself on bl**dy fire! I swear, the next time she does it, I'm just gonna let her burn. . . . .  She's totally incapable of cooking,and messed up my headmaster visit again yesterday (although I eventually got Amelia into private school. . . . .)

Love Laura xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

Been feeling a bit low so have totally immersed myself in Sim land, ah bliss.  

Have you ever had problems with a nanny and maid that never go home and don't even do their jobs?  The nanny sleeps on the floor and just goes round leaving a smell everywhere.  She eats the food but then just paces and cries - v disturbing!  The maid also sleeps on the floor and eats but other than that she just paces the floor too.  None of my sims can interact with them either and they were getting on my nerves so as soon as they wandered outside I built little walls around them in the hope that they'll die    I feel sooo guilty and weird about it (I know - I need to get a life   ) but don't know what else to do with them.  The couple (John and Sandy Travolta   ) have got three very cute triplet girls, Blossom, Daisy and Lily-Rose and one of them wears an ickle pair of fairy wings -  sooo cute and I haven't seen those before.

Also, bit frustrated that the youth potion stuff doesn't make elders younger because another of my Sims has a younger wife and she wants another baby but you can't seem to make babies with oldies   So she's started having an iliicit affair  but although he's besotted with her the make baby option for woo hoo doesn't appear   Hmm maybe it's because it's an affair. 

Laura - I keep thinking about doing legacy but think I'd drive myself nuts - I  play in a very haphazard way    Would you recommend the strategy guides?  It's my birthday in March so might drop some early hints  

Marie - I don't bother with downloads either - haven't got the patience   The only downloads I got working were the triplet hack and an the aspiration painting but haven't even used the painting thing yet because not sure which one it is    I've looked at downloads but I'm so hopeless that it would take me ages and I'd lose precious playing time  

Happy simming girls,

Anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Anne ~ I got my adult sim to have a baby with an oldie! Is the problem with the adult sim?  If she's close to moving up to oldie, then the option to make a baby disappears    

I have had the problem with the nany and maid, very annoying!  One thing you could do ~ is build a wall around them so they can't escape, they will eventually disappear   Or, the easier option, is to put the 'move objects' cheat in, and then go into 'Buy' and 'sell' them like you would normal items.  I can't remember the code, but I know for a fact, Laura, Dizzi and Jayne will    Using cheats does not fit into my normal rules   


Oh yes, I've got a new rule.  I always have to have a pregnant woman/baby/toddler/child/teen/adult/oldie in my game somewhere, or I get upset   

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hot of the Maxis Press!

The Sims™ 2 Open For Business Expansion Pack* is coming soon! For the first time, your Sims will be able to operate their own businesses. Create just about any business, hire staff, and begin raking in the dough!

Crafting is an all new game play feature in The Sims 2 Open For Business. Finally, your Sims will be able to craft their own items which they can either sell or use themselves. Develop your Sims' crafting talents and create various floral arrangements, toys and robots.

TheSims2.com Features The Sims 2 Open For Business Classifieds!
There's a new preview appearing exclusively on www.TheSims2.com. Check out the web site for the latest updates on job offerings within your Sims' world. What type of business will your Sims seek employees for? Here's a sneak-peek.

I am hoping to get some Sim play tonight .... its just my cyber social life on FF is more important at the moment 

Marie love your new rule 
Jayne hope your broadband connection is up and running again soon  'cause  I also took a look at your NY pictures 1) you look great
2) NY looks great - glad you had a lovely time.

Anne When I feel low I also imerse myself in Sim land, as to the maid and nanny, have you instaled the latest patch? sounds like a bug, check out the Sims FAQ for move objects cheat.

Laura I have installed Simlogicals school bell  no more headmaster faliures, my sim kids go to prep school now 9-5pm mon-fri homework done! or I can send them to boarding school monday to friday really cool!

Nicki have you isent your money off yet? hope your nights wern't to bad, what do you do?

Suzie/Olive  Have you installed and played your copy yet?
Channy & Shelle what is happining in your games? whats the latest thing you have discovered/done?

Downloading is SOOO easy once you know where you are putting/opening the files, and they add another dimension to the game, I like the fact that inlike the sims1 you can UN- Instal items you dont like within the game. I could do a Chat session to get downloading sorted if you need help ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Ok girls ~ Mark just called me over to the PC to tell me some sims news ~ so I shoved him off the chair (no, literally  ) and I can't believe it ~  Sims 3 is coming!!!!!!

Not much news ... but heres a little bit about it http://www.kotaku.com/gaming/sims-3/index.php

Blimey, I was so excited that its a wonder I could even breathe 

Marie xx


----------



## Marielou

Ps ~ just read this is still years away, so no need to chuck out sims2 yet    Blimey, we'll be posting in 2 threads ~ and will we then be saying 'Oh, I can't ever believe I thought the Sims2 was good'   

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG! Sims 3!

WOW thanks Marie!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Grrrrrr still waiting for my Sims game to be delivered   then again I shouldn't be angry cause took me ages to get round to payign him


----------



## stpcarly

I see no need to worry! Maxis has not milked enough money out of Sims2 to get Sims3 even close to being ready lolol . After being in the sims community playing and creating since the first day (my god it has been 7 years already!) I know lol! The original sims had 7 expansion packs, two released a year. So with only 2 expansion packs released and a third on the way, well it is too early to retire Sims 2 lol.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hello and welcome to the Sims thread!
hope you post here often with us - I am in chat at the moment - come and join us!
~Dizzi~
Willy nilly^


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  Sims 3    Marie, you are so right that we will think Sims 2 is so naff once it comes out, and all the money we've spent will just go down the drain whilst we fork out for Sims 3 becuase it will be awesome, and we know it!    Think stpcarly's right though that it will be some way off yet and Maxis still have more money to milk from Sims 2   

Well, as you can see, I'm sort of back    I say sort of because I still have some techy problems going on, and am hoping that things stay stable.  Have an engineer coming out on Tues, so fingers crossed all will be well on the electrical front in the Jayne household thereafter (I can hope!   ).  

Did have a little play of Sims whilst my broadband was down, but sadly only managed about 2 hours worth.  Have been trying to catch up on sleep the rest of the time.  Talking of which ..........   
Trying to get 4 sims through Uni at the moment without cheating.  I've made their house a Greek house and have managed to get 2 of the girls engaged to 2 blokes from one of the established Greek houses that come with the game.  They have mega bucks and as I'm playing this particular family with no cheats I want them to marry well so I can buy posh furniture and fancy clothes again    Honestly though it's driving me potty not being able to just whiz them through uni in about 10 human mins!  They are in their senior year now though, so not much longer to go   

Anne - I've not had chance to catch up on your news yet about your hols.  I will IM you my NY stories and some pics    Had a fabby time in NY.  Had a few delays on all 4 flights, but not too bad really.  Bit dodgy returning from JFK as was VERY windy and I thought the plane was going down!  Never had a panic attack before, but that nearly got me! Amsterdam is a fab airport isn't it?   We missed the shuttle on the way when we got to JFK as was 2 hours late landing, but we did manage to sort it out easily enough, and the shuttle on the way back was fab, so thanks for that tip   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi fellow sims addicts  

Welcome back Jayne!  Looking forward to seeing your piccies, so pleased you had a great time   I loved Amsterdam airport too - it's so slick isn't it.  I'm pleased the shuttle worked well for you too.  Did you go iceskating in Central park?  I'm now obsessed with iceskating thanks to celebrities on ice but our nearest icerink is about 60 miles away   What was your NY highlight?

I am now officially obsessed with my sims and DH thinks I've lost the plot!  I haven't even got round to downloading my University game yet because I'm having such fun with regular Sims 2 and Nightlife  

Having not been particularly interested in downloading extra stuff for my Sims I thought I'd have a little peek at some available free downloads (while I'm supposed to be working   ) and have gone absolutely crazy downloading all sorts of stuff but in particular loads of nursery stuff   I'm so excited to see if they've worked    I'm going to London for a couple of days tomorrow for meetings and just can't believe I'll be sim free  

Eek if I'm like this withs Sims 2 i think I'll have a complete meltdown when Sims 3 eventually comes out but hopefully it'll be a while yet because this is enough fun for now  

Happy simming,

Anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

stpcarly said:


> I see no need to worry! Maxis has not milked enough money out of Sims2 to get Sims3 even close to being ready lolol . After being in the sims community playing and creating since the first day (my god it has been 7 years already!) I know lol! The original sims had 7 expansion packs, two released a year. So with only 2 expansion packs released and a third on the way, well it is too early to retire Sims 2 lol.


OMG stpcarly   and welcome to our Sims thread, I believe I have a fair few of your creations in my game  

you have your creations on the sims resource  Are you still creating ? or just playing ?

nice to see you posting with us,  
~Dizzi~


----------



## stpcarly

LOL Well I haven't been creating since we found out we were going to do ivf. Too much stress! I just cannot get myself to sit down and create! I have sent in some skins recently, but those have been on my computer for a while and I'm really more of a object kind of girl lol. I honestly do hate making skins (except my toddler twins skins, I love those lol) lol. After we find out how things are going, I'll start to create again. It just too hard when I can think of is "did it work? didi it work?" lol

But I was pleased and surprised to see Sim threads here! I have been in that community for so long, I swear I coudl write one heck of a book about it lmao.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

stpcarly Write the Book! make that fortune! 

I love your Twin outfits too!
I have to say the Toddler clothes in the game are not that good are they  
We have a few Sims2 newbies on here and I am sure they will apreciate your input! 
I dont know how far back youve read on FF re-the Sims, but we have some pictures in the gallery of our last house challenge, I think we must be due another one soon   
Also there is a link on the FAQ taking you back to when Sms2 on FF began 

Anne - Gald your having fun with nightlife, have you been making Vampires?

Jayne - what is greek house's all about and what makes them differnt to play  I have only once tried to join the greek house, Unsucsesfull so have not tried since  Also well done on getting4 sims through Uni without our hack! I am impressed.

OH Nicki I wish your game would hurry up, have you contacted him to see if its been posted 

Channy, Shortypie, Suzie, Marie, Shelle, *Jenny*, anyone else I have missed , hope your having fun in Simland, 
not been there myself this week, SIL turned up as I was about to load it up the other day, then I have been on nights 
I do plan on playing it today, but FF comes first these days, I  it!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Chandy30

OMG!!!! My university expansion pack arrived today   just going to install it  

I also bought sims 2 christmas party pack (couldnt resist   )

I will post later when i see what university is all about


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

Sorry been AWOL.

I was busy getting 4 of my sims through uni with no cheats (only cos I don't have one).

I had my first set of twins born and it frightened the life of me so haven't gone back to that family.  Funnily enough it was my first uni couple.

Then took the Pleasant girls through as well and managed to get all their skills to 5 bars or above.  Was so chuffed with myself.

I have tried to join a greek house as well but everytime the group come round and the counter starts I try to interact with them they just freeze!!  I had one girl just stood there all through the 4 years of uni.  

Jayne how do you create a greek house? or is it a cheat?

Gonna have a play for an hour then off to dream land (I hope).

Hope you all have fun

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## kee888

Hiya im not sure if im should be posting here lol well dh bought me sims triple delux for xmas after i kept reading all about you all on here with it i feel a bit silly posting here as you all seem so advanced lol i think things are going pretty well at minute though lol although one of the guys died in an house fire n im slowly introucing more people to the neighbourhood and last night the ones whos bf died got married to the batchelor omg what have i done lol think it may take some getting used to how to handle them etc etc but im sure ill get there is there a part of this where newbie simms can go or is anyone else just starting out sorry to be a pain and thanks in advance lol

love kee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Kee  
Welcome to the thread !
a few of us have been playing forever but others just bought and played Sims2

Is sims triple delux sims2 or sims 1  as I am not sure

Sims 2 has life stages and genetics 

hope to hear more about your expanding neighbourhood and the batchelor  

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

oh shux just posted a nice long message and lost it grrrrrr will be back later to retype it sorry speak soon xxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

oh dear KEE - post it again - a tip I have re posts is just before send / after a lot of text
copy it to a new email /word doc and save, then if you lose it, it can be quickly retrieved

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Shelly-Anne, Nope, Greek House is not a cheat   

Greek Houses can be joined or created.  To create one, you just move your sims into a privat residence on the uni lot and get them to use the phone to 'Apply for Charter'.  It costs 20 simoleons to become a Greek House.  Then the object is to get as many members as possible, and get to a top level Greek House (you check status by using one of those Greek Symbols, that you buy and put up outside the house), by making loads and loads of friends - this is where I do cheat with the friendship candles.  Features of a Greek house are: 

Highest Bills 
Toga Parties 
Increased walk bys and higher chance Sims are greeted automatically 
Influence new pledges (pledges are where you get people to join the greek house and they do your cleaning and stuff for free - limited amount of time though) without spending influence points.  
Hunger, Energy, Comfort, Bladder and Hygiene needs decay more slowly as Greek hyouse level increases, whilst social and fun decay more quickly. 
Residents can elect to 'sleep on the floor'. 
Members may occasionally wander off the lot to bring back free pizz and 'borrowed' objects. 

There are also benefits for non resident members who frequently walk by when you are playing a Greek house.  Non resident members visiting the Greek house can use objects normally off limits to visitors, ie. they can use beds for lseep or make meals from the fridges.  Non resident members can move into the Greek House from their home lot by using the phone (mobile or house), selecting Greek House menu and then 'Move into Greek House'.  When a non resident member visits the greek house, resident members cna invite them to move in with the 'Ask to Move In' interaction. 

So, it's not that exciting, but it is a part of the game and I like to experience all the game  has to offer, at least once!  

Not played for aaaaages  

Jayne x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Bloody hell guys the games a tad complicated isn't it!!!!!!  Just installed it and oh my word


----------



## AnneD

Mrs Nikki - you'll soon get the hang of it hun and you'll be hooked like the rest of us   I thought the same when I started playing but the tutorial thing helps especially if you're completely new to Sims world.  Happy simming  

Jayne - phew that Greek stuff sounds complicated.  STILL haven't loaded my Uni expansion pack yet but reckon I'm ready for it now  

Kee - welcome to the thread and to the wonderful world of Sims   Hope you come back on here soon.

Dizzi - haven't been making vampires with any of my own Simsyet - too scared   but I have run into one and influenced him to bite a barmaid just so I could see what would happen   

Stpcarly - where can I see your creations hun?  I've only just started to download extras for my Sims world and now I'm hooked!

Marie - are you still playing?  

I'm just about to finally load University but just wanted to check something from Nightlife first.  When I'm playing with my teens they have 'sneaking out' as one of their wishes but when I click on the phone I can't find that option - any idea how I do it?  Do you think I've got a fault in my game.

Also, can you remember ages back I was worried that I wasn't going to be able to play Sims 2 properly on my laptop?  Weirdly, since I loaded Nightlife it has been running great and never even seems to freeze anymore    Do you think it's because I now play in Pleasantville only?

Well DH is away today and won't be back till later so I'm heading back to Sims land now  

Happy Simming xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

HI Everyone
I just ducked out of Sim land to check my inbox!
Mrs Nikki          



> Bloody hell guys the games a tad complicated isn't it!!!!!! Just installed it and oh my word


   As anne says, do the tutorial first also I think playing a single created Sim is a good way to "learn" 
some of the maxis made families are good to start with too, 
Just dont play the broke family straight off  

So Nicki tell us what freaked you out about it first! 

Anne Glad the games playing good now on your laptop, keeping to one neighbourhood obviously helps. 

Jayne have gone into the greek house today, gave them some nicer furnishings and gave the ginger girl a makeover! (veronville)
I like the Toga's just need a toga party now! also I diddnt realise you click on the greek symbols and get that infomation! I have been playing for years and am still learning new stuff all the time

Marie, Kee, Stpcarly, Suzie, Channy, *Jenny*, Shelle, Shortypie  and any other lurking Sim Addicts  
hope your all ok and that real life isn't getting in the way of Sims play too much 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I thought it'd be more simple Dizzi, I startedx the tutorial thinking it'd be quick and simple and soon realised that I needed to concentrate and needed time cause by the time it said go outside to find the newspaper I was lost already!  Maybe I'm not in the right frame of mind due to bad 2WW and starting nights tomorrow!


----------



## Marielou

Nikki ~ It does get easier, I promise!! Soon you'll be able to multi~task and cope with a large family   

I've been playing as usual, got quite a few babies due   so I'm happy! 

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> got quite a few babies due so I'm happy!


Marie!  your not on your 2ww yet    ok so they are Sim babies I have loads too - I also bravely had Quads, they are kids now 3 girls and a boy, mum wants 6 kids and is getting on a bit, so have twins in the oven as we speak 

Sims2  it does take some getting used to if you have never played it before, in fact I am so Impressed with all of you who have bought it recently as It must be really weird/hard. 
Nikki I am like Anne I play the sims when my mood is low, 
as in Sim land everyone gets there dream you are in control, you can even adopt!
or stay away from babies altogether by playing Romance or other asperation sims!
but most of all you are away from reality in Sim land for a few precious hours!

Have another go after your nights, And be sure to read back Shelles first posts on here  and the FAQ tips!

catch up with you soon

~Dizzi~


PS:Heres a link to Shelles Virgin journey http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40620.msg556235.html#msg556235


----------



## ShortyPie

Hi girls,

Might want to go and make a cuppa before reading this, it turned quite a lot longer than I had hoped! 

Well, I'm still here, and managed to have a good long holiday in Sim-land this weekend! Think Dh might have been slightly disgusted when he came home at about 4pm yesterday, having been at work since 6.30am, to find me stuck in front of the PC with my PJ's and Eeyore dressing gown and big purple slippers on. . . . 

I'm still playing the same family, the Fox's, in a custom neighbourhood. Scarlett Fox and her hubby Chase Fox (nee Reeves) became elders, and both kids, Jake and Amelia grew up well. Jake started dating Meadow Thayer - I'm sure most of you will know her, she's a regular "walker" and most of my other families kids have brought her home from school at some point. Anyway, Jake went off to College, but I kept playing the base family (the plan was to get Amelia to College, play Jake for about a term, then move them in together so I could play them both but keep the age gap).

One day, when Scarlett had only a little left on her life bar, I noticed that all of Chase's wants (he's a fortune Sim) had to do with Scarlett - he wanted to talk to her/play with her/woohoo her etc. So, I let them have a lovely day together, which ended in them having an "early night"  , she got up in the wee small hours to make Breakfast, and then the Grim Reaper and his Hula girls came for her! R.I.P Scarlett Fox.  I thought it was quite sweet though that Chase has anticipated it was going to be her last night on earth with him so he wanted to spend time with her. Didn't stop his wants afterwards being to do with Woohooing though  - anyone would think he was a Romance Sim! He did want to resurrect her, but I think you need the Paranormal career reward or something? (Also, after Amelia left, he has had two young blondes in his bed, Jan Tellerman, and I forget the other one, so he can't have been too distraught!)

After Jake left, Amelia kept seeing Meadow, because she'd become good friends with her. She was nearly ready to grow up, but wasn't in good aspiration, and one of her wants, worth a lot of aspiration points, was to have first kiss. Well, she didn't know any boys, but had a really good relationship with Meadow, and it only took one or two flirt interactions before they fancied eachother - yep you guessed it, Amelia started dating her brothers ex-girlfriend!!! 

I'd decided to move Meadow to College, as I've always wanted to know what she'd look like when she gets older, and at the moment, all 3 are living under the same roof (although thank goodness their romantic relationships cease to exist once they turned YA, as they can't have romantic relationships with teens.) Anyway, Meadow and Jake are an item, and Amelia is just good friends with Meadow, although Meadow is quite "confused" and when she's out will whistle at anything with a (sim)pulse!  I love Jake and Amelia, they both have really high outgoing points, and when Jake was living in dorms, on his way to class in the morning, he'd pass about five people and constantly make that "double finger pointing thing" like the Fonze, and say something really cheesy sounding, sometimes it was "Shamone!" With his tone of voice, it's almost like the Sim version of Joey from Friends' "How you doin'?" Amelia's just as bad, she caught him and Meadow making out on the couch yesterday and as she walked past kept looking at them and then made the "finger shooting" gesture. Anyway, they're all in their last year (Senior is it?) as I kind of messed up with making the age gap stick  . The plan is that one child will go back to the family home with Chase, and have 2 children, the others will live nearby, but I really have to make sure to play them for equal amounts of time, will have to take a leaf out of Marie's book. Also, I have a 2 kid maximum on them, cos I can't be bothered with taking loads of them through university. Oh, Amelia has just got engaged to some Spikey haired guy, in the secret society (was hoping I'd somehow meet some of his friends - she's friends with one other secret society member, but I think you need 3 to get in.) Anyway, if I want to make sure he finishes his education before coming to the neighbourhood, is there anyway I can do that, or is he just going to have to have "dropped out"?

Oh, and one of Jake's professors is a bit weird (some of you may remember most of my YA's have affairs with the professors to help their grades  ). He'd only flirted with her a few times, only had the light pink heart, not the red one that means they're in love. Anyway, he took her on a date (er, to a clothes shop  ) and all her wants were totally OTT - she wanted to Woohoo him already, then after they did that, in the changing booth, she wanted to get engaged to him! And bear in mind they hardly knew eachother, and she's an elder, I couldn't help but feel sorry for her that he's blatantly using her. Am I evil?

Sorry, this has turned into a massive ramble, but I've got a headache, and hardly got any sleep! Wanted to ask - has anyone seen this house in Downtown, called something like "House of fallen trees"? It's got the funkiest basement vampire lair! There's about 4 staircases down there, and inside is just dank bare earth with a coffin in the middle! This is underneath an otherwise ordinary looking house. I've never managed to make a vampire yet, which is one of the reasons I'm playing just the one family, so I can get them to experience everything. I want to try resurrecting a Sim too, but am only going to try it if one dies at any other stage than elder.

Not done much on the downloading front since last week, when I downloaded loads of Female elders clothes, as the maxis ones are all really frumpy, and Scarlett fox was in quite a well-to-do family, plus her hubby was still a young buck, so I thought she'd probably still be trying to compete with all the women he must meet at his job as a "professional party guest" (I'm thinking male version of Paris Hilton?) I really wish there was some way that whn you go on a date with someone, they came in their formal clothes, or you could at least choose "formal date/casual date" when organising the venue etc - what is the point in them having formal clothes, they only wear them automatically at weddings. And I don't like it when I get my Sim all dressed up for a date, only to have her date turn up in jeans  but then I am fussy!

Anyway, I've waffled faaaaaar to much now, sorry!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

Laura - How fab that you spent a whole day with your sims    

I have a house like that, not sure if it's the same as the upstairs is quite spooky, but it has a basement with a coffin and you have to go down about 4 staircases to get to it - with the stairs all being around the edge of the descent to the basement   It's cool as it also came with a shadow of the grim reaper and some blood marks on the walls and floors.  Spoooooooky!   

Have tried the resurrection thing and it's a bit of a damp squid really, unless of course you don't give Reapy enough money and then he returns your sim as a zombie!  

I like to try everything too   

Vampires are okay, but got a bit fed up with them   



Had a little play Sunday and managed to get my 4 sims out of uni (no cheats).  Only problem was that the house kept getting cockroaches, even though it was clean, and the residents kept getting sick with flu, which in turn has now meant have my sim population in Pleasantview has bloody flu!    One of the girls even died at her graduation party (pic below), but thankfully her sister pleased with the grim reaper and she won a game of 'which hand is it in' and the life was saved.  Now normally I don't exit without saving if someone dies and I don't want them to as I feel it adds to the game if tragedy's happen, as in real life (although it's nice to have the option to control them, as opposed to real life).  In this case though, if she hadn't been saved there was no way I was letting her die.  She was one of my quads and I had her set to marry (which she is now) Frances J Worthington III    

So, trying to quarantine people now to cure flu.  It's either that or try and get one of those medicine making machines to try and cure it.  Not sure how to get one though!  I know there's one in one of the Uni secret societies, as one of my sims has had a play with that, but don't know how to get my non uni sims to get some of the medicine.  Hmmmmmmm.  Have a really bad feeling this flu infection is about to wipe out my whole Pleasantview population   How gutting will that be!  The thing is, I know it can happen as part of the game    

Still, it makes the game a bit more exciting and challenging for a bit


----------



## ShortyPie

I think the medicine thing is the career reward that comed with. . . . . . oh bum, I've forgotten. It's not medicine, that's the funny operating thing. Might be science career.

You keep getting cockroaches - have you checked that the bin isn't being kicked over by a grouchy sim? It only needs to be down for a little while to get the roaches.

Ooh, phonecall, gotta go!


----------



## Jayne

Think one of my sims might be about to get a career in medicine!   

Bin not been knocked over, it happened in my Greek house and they kept appearing in one spot near the front door on the grass.  It was a pre-built, maxis, house.  Checked the foundations for any nasty surprises, but nothing.  No explanation for it.  Seems they appeared every 2 sim days and as soon as the sims went to stomp on them/spray them they got flu.  If I made every effort not to let them go near them whilst the cockroach man came, they still got sick   

Don't you hate it when the bin gets kicked over.  Nina had a fair few loves and she made one angry as he caught her cheating and ever since, all he does, day and night, is walk by and kick the damned bin over     Feel like boxing him in a room with a dirty plate - one thing I've not tried yet is 'death by flies'!  

This game's got a really nasty side to it hasn't it!   

Jayne x


----------



## Chandy30

Well girls i was getting all confused with my sims (not hard for me tho...believe me   )  So i decided to create a sim called Clarissa Heart (i love the name Clarrisa although it does make me think of chlamydia       ) and i seem to be understanding it all a bit more.....

Not got any of the jobs done in the house today tho     well needs must  

So im heading back to sim land after tea  

Channy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nice to see you surface from sim land Channy! I was the same on sunday!

So you've created a single sim, and are playing her what asperation is she?

what video clips have you seen so far 

 to all our other Sim addicts - Nicki  have you played again yet or are you still on nights?

Jayne - The Whole neighbourhood has flu OMG! well done on getting 4 students through uni without a cheat - I just cant do it 

Laura you still on the phone?  


> good long holiday in Sim-land this weekend! Think Dh might have been slightly disgusted when he came home at about 4pm yesterday, having been at work since 6.30am, to find me stuck in front of the PC with my PJ's and Eeyore dressing gown and big purple slippers on


 SNAP! well my pjs are not the same as yours but otherwise *SNAP*

Marie, Anne, Kee, Stpcarly, Suzie, *Jenny*, Shelle, Hope your all OK 

I am going to clean my french doors while its sunny then visit sim land as the sun go's down!
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi simmers!!

*Kee* welcome hope you're having fun!!

*Jayne* OMG on the greek house!! Totally wrecked my head  lol Well done on your sims finishing UNI with no cheats. I've never stuck around to see the graduation thingy. Always moved them back to pleasantview before that. OMG on the flu!! Didn't know the whole neighbourhood could get flu. Scary lol

*Nikki* Have you sussed it out yet. Sure you'll love it once you do. Hope the 2ww is getting a bit easier for you hun.

*AnneD* The exact same thing has happened to me regarding the freezing during game play. Since loading NL and UNI it plays really smoothly. Very strange

*Shortypie* I've moved one of the pleasant girls into that house with the basement. Just not sure what to do with it no lol. I can't really see much of it cos the camera won't go down it, so have to peer over the top if you know what I mean.

*Dizzi* Hope you've done your doors and are now in sim land enjoying yourself.

Not much happening here. Think I've got a bit bored to be honest. Can't seem to think of what to do next in sim land that will get me totally engrossed for a bit. Any ideas?

Have been on the nicotine patches for 2 weeks but still had the odd puff here and there, but decided yesterday to do with out the patches and go completely cold turkey, and have found it easier than with the patches on.  

Have to cook tea now then think I'll go to sim land for a bit and see if I can find something new to do.

Have fun!!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## stpcarly

With the BFN I was doing other things that I hadn't during the 2ww, like real cleaning lol. I did submit some walls to TSR the other day, but still haven't felt up to creating something real yet.Have to install night life, I don't know why I keep putting that off! Laziness perhaps? I think I am burnt out from Sims1 when I would have to do a fresh install and it was at the point where I was installing 8cds, that just drove me nuts lol! Actually I am a bit on the anxious side, we call our doctor tomorrow (first time in her office this week) to set up an appointment on whats next and when. So until I know what I'm doing next, it is hard to get into creating. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their simmies though! The last real things I submitted to tsr, as far as objects, were three nurseries.  With sims2 using only 3d, I haven't been into creating from scratch yet, it takes up too much time. With sims1 I used 3d but the game was a different format and much easier to create, at least for me, I didn't have to worry about how big my model was and what format it was in since it didn't use them, only the images. Gah I will shut up lol once I get started on what it takes to create I can talk for hours, my husband does love that though. He suckers me in by asking for a massage at night and then asks me a question about the Sims. I will talk and talk and talk about it, not realizing the time and before you know it, he is asleep from a good massage and my mouth running lol.


----------



## shelly_anne

stpcarly - really sorry about your bfn hun  big hugs coming your way.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

hi

My nanny won't use the toilet!!!!  There are 4 loo's in the house but she insists on weeing on the floor.  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  really annoying.

Another thing is when my sim has had a baby, it says that she has an additional 3 days of but this doesn't happen.  She has to go to work straight away.

Any ideas anyone

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelle
The leave


> additional 3 days


will be vacation time, if you dont let her catch the carpool - she has a vaction day and gets paid!

~Dizzi~

PS: Sack the nanny get another one


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Still on nights ladies so only managed to do the tutorial 1 and 2 and was sooooooo tired it didn't make sense, last night tonight and 5 days off so will get my head round it then!


----------



## AnneD

Stpcarly - sorry for your BFN hun   Hope you feel creative again really soon.  I'm a writer and I get times when it's just not working either    I wonder if I've downloaded any of your nurseries   I was a download virgin so I'm just getting into the hang of it - it's so addictive.

Shelly_anne - I had the same problem with a nanny and she wouldn't go home either and kept sleeping on the floor.  The maid in the same house wouldn't go home either   I tried sacking them but they were still here so I took drastic measures.  I waited until they went outside then built a wall round them and waited for them to die. I felt really weird about it though and was wating for the police to come and arrest me for murder     I think I take things to heart too much     It worked though.  The grim reaper came for them and urns replaced them which I moved and then they turned into gravestones. Well done you on stopping smoking - keep up the good work!!!!  

Mrs Nikki - I started off with Don Lothario then the Caliente sisters until I got used to the game. I lost patience with the tutorial a tad and so it was very much trial and error but I had great fun doing it.  Lothario was such a stud all he wanted to do was woo hoo.  He now has 5 kids by three different women    So he's the town sperm donor   

Jayne - OMG a flu epidemic   I'd be frightened to switch my machine on  

After a Sim filled weekend last weekend I'm away in London this weekend - going to watch celebrities on Ice  so I'll have to try and get my fix next week because DH is away and he won't be able to tell me off for playiing Sims through the night    I did get him to name some twins the other night though - even though he thinks I'm   He called them Dylan and Annabella!

Happy simming lovely ladies,

Anne xxx


----------



## ShortyPie

Dizzi - lol, no, not on the phone still, but he did talk for quite a while - total nutjob  (work call, by the way) ooh, I did enjoy Sunday, usually I feel bad about not doing anything i.e. washing/washing up, but I've decided recently that Sundays are for loafing, and felt fab to stay in my lovely warm dressing gown!

Shelley - yeah, IKWYM - I can't see the basement properly either, but am still impressed, especially as I've never been able to make a livable basement. Know what you mean about getting bored with the Sims - that's why i started the Legacy challenge (until I got bored of that, lol, but it definately got me reinterested.)

stpcarly (I'm pretty sure I've had quite a few of your downloads in ts1!) so sorry to hear of your BFN, I imagine you feel somewhat in limbo at the moment, so I hope you get your "plan of action" sorted soon. I'm well impressed that you could even make stuff for the Sims, I've got loads of ideas of things I'd make, but competely lack the technical know-how 

Anne - i felt like that when I put the nanny into the swimming pool and "accidentally" removed the ladder  She lasted for ages! You could always try to box her up and either put a BBQ in there for her to use when she gets hungry, or make one of your sims start using it then use the move objects cheat to put it in there. Not that I would condone any such disregard for sim-life 

Not had a chance to play the past few days, but hope to get on tonight.

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello All

I went to Sim land yesterday and Am being called back there now.......

But before I go, let me recomend a couple of things, Sims2 clean pack installer! brill!
and Simlogicals School set!

my Sim children/teens go to school Monday to Friday 9am - 5pm (bus comes at 8 ) there homework is done when they get in! they wear a smart uniform and should they miss the bus - they can home school! or if you prefer home school them anyway - the other option is have them go to boarding school!
I like a couple of sim logicals other hacks too, the no empty potty! and the no re stock fridge ones are really good! and a morgage plant, 
and I have just got this morning some great undie sets from the TSR 

My only set of quads are teenagers now, and their younger brother and sister are children, mum wants to marry of 6 kids, I have used the green juice on them already, so my dilema is this - send all 4 to Uni or none, maybe just 2 ? 
how am I going to keep them aging together  because in theory mum and dad need to be elder when the teens finish Uni, and the kids Teens  but if I let them be teens for the fullest time before Uni mum and Dad could be dead!

Oh well, 
have you pre-ordered the new EP  its out Soon.... 3/3/06 (play.com) 

Basement tutotrials can be found on *mike insides * website! ( we should have a link ) they are really quite easy, 
I can not for the life of me use the roof tool!

-


> Shelle - Not much happening here. Think I've got a bit bored to be honest. Can't seem to think of what to do next in sim land that will get me totally engrossed for a bit. Any ideas?



We need a mini Challenge.... just decorate a maxis house! ? build a starter home furnished/unfurnished? post a favorite screen shot? any more ideas 

anyone  

Stp carly 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  Didn't realise the next EP was out so soon!  Can't wait!  

Had a teeny play (about an hour) this afternoon and managed to get one of my sims into a science career, so just waiting for the biolgical station career reward (it's going slow as my Sim graduated in something that wasn't suited to science   ), and then I can cure all of the damned flu that's spreading like wildfire around Pleasantview and threatening to wipe out my entire game!  Argghhhhhh! 

Sorry, can't commit to any challenges at the mo as zero time for real life at the moment!    Will look forward to viewing what you all do though if you do take up a challenge   

Jayne x


----------



## ShortyPie

Dizzi - I'm up for a challenge! I've never pre-ordered my games, just get them the day they come out in HMV or whatever - is it cheaper to pre-order them? Yes, undies from TSR are a MUST for me!

Jayne - hope you get that flu epidemic wiped out before it wipes your neighbourhood out. 

Love Laura xx


----------



## AnneD

Dizzi - I'm up for a challenge!  DH is away and so my sims are keeping me company at night   Not quite the same though    I'm not as keen on building challenges (just because I'm hopeless   ) but I'll give anything a try.  Where did you find the Simlogicals School set?  I can't seem to find it.  Whilst I was searching I found a phone hack but I've yet to see what difference it makes  

I only realised fairly recently that the Sims have lifetime ambitions and so many of them are on the wrong career track that it's sending me nuts.  My precious Travolta triplets are now teenagers and I've sent one of them to college and trying to get one of them fit enough to win a sports scholarship (needs 8 body points!) so that I can send her too.  I need to get them out of the house because it's getting a bit cramped as they've got a toddler sister and baby twins (one girl, one boy) have just arrived. Dad's lifetime ambition is to marry off 6 of his children!  

Trying to meet a deadline but all I want to do is get back into Sim land so I'd best slog for a while so that I can get back there as soon as possible   

Anne x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Does it take forever to start up your own brand new community and people?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Anne* - Check out the FAQ website links - Simlogical - downloads, sims 2, intuitions school!
Also Simslice for the uni hack 


> *JAYNE* -The uni hack was excellent and all my Sims graduated last night with top marks in about 10 mins flat Only bug I found was that if I sent them to the 8th (and final) somester they went to class and didn't come back! Quckly exited without saving and they were all there again. So, sent them to the 7th somester and it worked fine. Soon worked out how to fast track them through the somesters though by chosing set grade to A+ (which means they don't have to study at all) and then setting their final exam for 2 hours time So, they got a degree without even needing to study All for the price of 1 simoleon - fab!


*Laura* - marie and I use play.com - yep cheaper and free delivary!

Nicki - *no* - but it does depend how u play  for example 
Marie plays each family for one sim day before moving onto the next family in rotatin! 
I just play until I am bored with where that family have got 2! it could be an elabrate story/ or a 3/4 generation family! or I start new families after reading a book or watching a film/dram eg Charmed I have a piper, phoebe, Paige and leo and look for celeb skins for them!

*Jayne* no worries about the challenge - help us decide what to do tho!

*Marie* I am getting cramp in my fingers  hope ur playing ! 

will be back for more personals soon 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Dizzi do you have to fill in the story book about the family? Does it make a difference.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*No* its down to personal choice - I think thats the thing i love most! I capture events on the camara (press "c" while in play mode) and sometimes do story boards, sometimes i dont 

everyone can play the same game so differently, me i am house doctor mostly! I like taking someone elses house and re designing it! and redecorating/furnishing it 

how are u getting on with it now  what have you been doing with your sims  playing maxis made sims or your own 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Being very slow on it - Made myself then bought a plot of land,managed to get 2 walls up, a dorr, a window then ran out of money so found a job in the paper but didn't start till the next day so got a tad stuck, was standing around with my 2 walls, door and window!  Had no idea what to do then!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

how big was the plot of land!

start small - maxis made empty starter homes are great - change the wallpaper/carpet and buid your confidence at the skills of the game!

hope your enjoying it - cause thats the main thing.....


~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Dizzi - thanks for the info - I eventually caught onto Simlogical last night - there are so many different download sites I keep getting confused  

Mrs Nikki - It took me ages to get used to building houses and I'm still hopeless so don't like doing it that much. I prefer to use the houses available and just pick my plot.  The fun bit for me is decorating them.  If you use the simoleon cheat you can get loads of money and really go to town on doing the houses up   I like making my own Sims too.  I either make one then find them a partner etc or make a couple and build up from there. I never really worked out the story board bit so haven't got into it but when something exciting happens I try and take a piccie but then not sure what to do with it    I ususally just pick a family I feel like playing with and play with them till I get bored - often a different family each time I play simply because I haven't got the patience to wait for them to download if I switch during play.  I'm sure you'll find the bit you like doing the most and start enjoying it.  I'm not very good with setting myself rules like Marie because they stress me out so I just do whatever I fancy depending on my mood  

Enjoy,

Anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

Dizzi - thanks for the tip on the vacation days!!  Have had another look at the school things but still don't understand how to use them.

Anne - already done that with a nanny and a man who just appeared when I started playing again.  Could not interact with either of them.  The guy kept saying "bye" but never went anywhere!!  Boxed them in and waited for them to die.  Hope you enjoyed the ice skating.

shortypie - Ive read the basement tutorial but still can't figure it out.  Would love to do the legacy challenge but would probably get fed up of that as well.

Mrs Nikki - Hope your having loads of fun playing.  You'll soon get the hang of things.

Do any of you know if I can get a pregnancy hack from anywhere.  Can't really afford the "more awsome than you" site atm.

Am defo up for any challenge!!!  Even building a house     I know i am a bit   but really enjoyed doing my last one!!!

Was in a very strange mood the other night.  I wanted one of the pleasant girls to move back and inherate the family house but couldn't be bothered waiting for mary-sue and daniel to die, so sent them both swimming and wouldn't let them out.  Very cruel I know and feel really guilty about it now but too late to change it now.  

Right off to sim land for me for a while.

Have fun

Shelly_anne  xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Anne what you do sounds like probably what I'll like doing - maybe its not the point but its escapism!  

DH is still dying to know what all the fuss is about!


----------



## Marielou

I'm backkkk!

I've been without internet    but thankfully not without the sims!  I am SO excited for the new business pac, but also scared of ruining my 'rules'    Oh well, change is a good thing, right?  

I'm sure they only brought out the sims business to coincide with my test date ~ oh joy of all joys, not only will I get a BFP, but my sims will get a treat too!!     

Oh yes, I had an infertile sim, they had triplets, but when the time came for them to have a second pregnancy (they did not have family aspiration, so they may try once a day from4 days before the children turn into teenagers ~ yes I am   ) and nothing happened.    So, feeling for the woman and wondering if there was such a thing as sim fertility clinic, I rang the adoption agency, and got a baby for them.  It was arriving 10am the next day.  Well, they woke up early and I thought it wouldnt harm if they had a little   so away they went ..... and the 'fertilsation music' (OMG shall I recprd that music and play it during my ET?!!    ) played.  Well, this goes against my 'rules' for couples with no family aspiration, but who am I to hurt the feelings of the adoption agency   or not save the game so she' not pregnant?  That would be cruel.    So, I got them a child (and get this, the surname of the family is my maiden name, and the adopted child came with the name .... Marie    Odds of that happening?!)  Anyway, so she now has 3 teenagers, a child, and a baby on the way.  Tsk!  How dare she disobey my rules!  

Anyway, just noticed the time, and I've got to leave for ET in 30 mines   so best get dressed and try to tape the fertilsaiton music!!  

Marie xx


----------



## Bels

New Home Sim Peeps   ............


----------



## Mrs Nikki

When you take a picture where on earth do you find it to enable myslf to post it on here?


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48879.0.html


----------



## Chandy30

for ET Marie


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Nicki - I will try and explain.......

open each of the following
my documents
eagames
the sims2
neighbourhoods

ok now choose which neighbourhood ie 1 is pleasntveiw (i think)
storytelling
then click thumbnails 
this is where you will find the pictures you take.


From the Sims FAQ!


> Quote
> have an album on here, and I go to my gallery and upload file...
> the Sims pictures are in your storytelling folders of the game, and its the size of the picture that matters as we have a file size limit.
> 
> Quote
> just a thought using photofilter I can resize to within the 45kb limit, there is more detail in the screenshot picture as opposed to the thumbnail.
> 
> I got photo filtre from tonys link here on ff!
> 
> Laura this is how I get them on here....
> and here is the edited pm I sent Marie to help her upload the last challenge!
> 
> Quote
> Hi
> Jayne and I have had fun and games this evening getting our house pictures on here for you to see, I think we may have cracked it so to help save you some time and bother I have listed how weve done it!
> 
> 1) in the game - check your camera settings, make sure the pictures you take a MEDIUM and of high quality. (before posting!)
> 
> 2) create a new album in "my gallery" (yours)
> 
> 3) upload as normal, pictures can be found by opening the following folders - ea games, the sims2, neighbourhood, storytelling,
> 
> 4) choose the pictures named screenshot wherever possible as these are larger.
> 
> 5) add a link to your album to the thread!
> 
> Quote
> more hints .....
> 
> 1) Have the game loaded and minimised while uploading! so you can take clearer pictures or rooms you may not have taken/clearly! (had to do most of mine this way)
> 
> 2) The folder was neighbourhoods 1, 2 or 3 - storytelling (mine was veronville so it was #3)
> 
> 3) When viewing the pics I click detail veiw, date modified so the most recent are at the top, then click thumbnail veiw (you can preview the image at this point!) by clicking on the image...


hope this helps 
Marie WOW a SIM called Marie with your maiden name! how fantastic is that!
And lol at the music! your embies are going to be Sim addicts    

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nowt in there - maybe I did it wrong or just isn't saving on my pc!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Check story telling without going into neighbourhood, eg

open each of the following
my documents
eagames
the sims2
storytelling

as there are some pics in there~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ok I had an idea for our next challenge last night......

on an empty plot, (whatever size you need) build your currunt house/home

Make it as near as possible with room layout/size furnishings colour.... 
show your garden dont worry about being semi detached or terraced

what do you think    
~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Ta Dizzi was in story telling - bit too dark though - was going to show you all the I'd constructed my first entrance way   small but a huge step for (me) mankind.


----------



## AnneD

OMG brilliant idea Dizzi - not sure if I'd be able to do it though - I so thick when it somes to houses.  We have a holiday house in the same village that we let out all year round and it's soooo much nicer than the one we live in.  Very tempted to cheat    But I won't    Would we be able to use an existing house ( if I can find one similar   ) then change the walls and whatever to make it like our own?  It's just that I have terrible trouble building from scratch and I'd probably get into tizz  

Marie - wow what were the chances of the adoted kid having the same name as you?!  Ha ha love the thought of the sims conception music playing - wouldn't it be great if that's how we found out    That is so cool    sending you loads of      for ET hun.  Grow embies grow    Hope you're feeling better and drinking lots of water too xxxxx

Nikki - took me ages to download piccies too and I'm still not even sure how I did it.  When I tried to put them into my photos folder on thissite i ended up putting them in the introductions section instead     Good luck!  Dying to see your piccies x

Jayne - hope you have time to come back to Sim land soon.  I never did see those NY piccies.  Are they posted somewhere or have I missed them?  Bet you wouldn't want to be stuck there at the moment brrrrrr x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Dizzi once I get the hang of it I'd b up for things like that - though at the mo that'd take me forever


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I figured it would be good practice in house building skills for everyone 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi - That house challenge sounds good 

Anne - Pics are here  (although best stuff is on my camcorder) 

Absolutely adored every second of the trip. Hilight was the views from the top of the Empire State  Oh, and seeing the smoke coming out of the drains, like in the movies  Oh, and the deli's! 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/2464699

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

sounds great Dizzi.  Am up for anything

shelly_anne xx


----------



## AnneD

Fab piccies Jayne  

I liked the delis and the smoke coming out of the drains too   and the buildings with the fire escapes like the building in friends... and central park and... pretty much everything really.  Hadn't realised it was so snowy when you were there - very cool!  (literally   )


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Guys bit stuck - when I am decorating a house how do I get the view I have to be in the house and not hoovering abover at an angle?  I can turn round go up and down, etc but cannot be forward facing looking directly at a wall for example.  I want to seem like I am in the room when decorating cause I cannot see my design coming to life with the wierd angle Im at!


----------



## shelly_anne

Mrs Nikki

Hold down scroll button on your mouse and move your mouse forward or back.

Think this is what you mean.

If not come back and will try and help another way.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## ShortyPie

Dizzi - defo up for that! Well, except that I dont' think I'll be able to accurately portray my spare room, unless i can download "miscellaneous junk" and have it strewn all over the floor, with a broken excercise bike, a sofa and 2 armchairs I need to chuck, and boxes! maybe I could just decorate it as the nursery which it will be?

Love Laura xx


----------



## Jayne

Nikki, if you're looking directly down on the house from the roof, then look for a button on the left with an arrow pointing down onto a square and click this, this should take you to a face on view.  Hope that helps - it's hard to describe it   

Happy house building.  

I'm hoping to spend some time with my sims this weekend and get curing some flu! 

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

I've started creating my challenge house. First I had it all the wrong way round   and then I started again and it was going well apart from it being twice the size   but now it won't let me put in some of the windows and doors and stuff because it says it's on a slope arghhhh!  I tried laying foundations but it wouldn't do that either. I'll search online to see if i can find some answers but if I have to start all over again I'll be gutted!  I'm only on the first floor so goodness knows what'll happen when I do upstairs


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Anne Hun!  I hope you sort it out soon

I suppose the building aspect of the game is the most difficult bit of playing the Sims, As I've said before I can not master custom roofs - but using the tutorial and the shortcuts in the little book that came with the game plus my love of building (I have been doing 2d floor plans on graph pads since I could use a ruler )
My SIL has sims2 and I have seen/watched her struggle to build, I usually end up building it for her and leaving her to decorate !!!

Here is a Building Guide tutorial http://mikeinside.modthesims2.com/guides.html

And a PRINTABLE Basement tutorial Link which I have used. (the site has a non printable version too)

http://mikeinside.modthesims2.com/building/printable/BasementTutorials_by_MikeInside.pdf

Nicki I think Jayne is right you may be in "top veiw"

Laura ..


> defo up for that! Well, except that I dont' think I'll be able to accurately portray my spare room, unless i can download "miscellaneous junk" and have it strewn all over the floor, with a broken excercise bike, a sofa and 2 armchairs I need to chuck, and boxes! maybe I could just decorate it as the nursery which it will be?


I was thinking the same! my spare rooms are full of junk too and a 2 sofas (stacked 0 Dhs decorating stuff inc tools and tiles and "stuff" 
So If everyone is ok with it I say why not make them the child friendly rooms we are dreaming off ?

Marie did the music play   I sure hope it did 

Is one week too soon for the challenge to end  say a week on Sunday?

I was rather hoping to go to Sim land myself tonight but its getting Late and I need to be up at 6am, 
so will save it for tommorow evening
Night all 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Dizzi - brilliant, thanks for those links, you're a complete star    Brilliant idea about how to design our spare rooms!!!  I ripped the paper off in one of our spare rooms in the summer (it was beatrix potter and hurt too much   ) but ended up ripping half the plaster off too     I closed the door and don't dare open it now     At least in Sim land I'll have the nursery of my dreams  

A week on Sunday is good for me.  If I can get my glitches fixed I oculd be done a lot sooner    I think I'm just too damned impatient when building so I'll have too slow down a bit and actually think before I do stuff  

Hope you can get simming tomorrow - sweet dreams.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Anne  
Should be off the Pc and off to bed in half an hour! 

Glad the links work OK Just hope you and other Simmers find them helpfull! It is a good site for building tutorials easy and difficult 

 at your spare room


> closed the door and don't dare open it now


 def like mine!

finish work at 1pm and dh still at work so  

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Oops I was working on my Sims house till 3am and I'm like a zombie this morning    I solved the problem of windows and doors by laying foundations but it then means that I can't create a garage on top and our bedroom is built above the garage so it's a bit of a problem.  Have tried to cheat it by leaving gaps and trying to have a false front for a garage but it looks a bit odd.  I've done the inside of the downstairs now though and it's good fun trying to find things that look similar - bit freaky though.  My dimensions aren't great this time round but they're better than my first attempt which was a bit palatial    Think doing the bedrooms might be a bit of a challenge though but at least I'll see what our spare room would look like if we ever strike lucky    

Think I'm a bit obsessive  with my sims this weekend without DH around  

Dizzi - I really enjoyed the tutorials and can now finally see the appeal of building    I'm dying to try something fancy now.  I loved the underground house I saw and got loads of other ideas too.  Shame I don't live in a fancier house  

Happy simming girls,

Anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Anne  

Is your house split level then 

My garage is sloped up toward the house with a step down into the passage that runs alongside between house and garage - so I was going to leave it all flat does that make sense, I was thinking if yours too tricky modify it in a simular way 

Anne you can set the next challenge build and desighn your own "fancy" house  

Well the Sims has loaded,(minimised while I post this) the dogs have had a play in the garden with me and their new pully toy 
I have had dinner  
so see you all later you know where I'll be........ (20 emails to sort quickly first)

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi Dizzi,

Our garage goes right through and then there's a door into the utility room and then the kitchen and our bedroom is above so it's all joint on so to speak.  How have you managed to build it all on one level?  The ground isn't flat enough for me to build without foundations and the garage won't go on top of foundations.  Our drive is longer than I've got it too but that was going to complicate things further.  I'm wondering if I should've just tried to find a really flat bit of ground first    Or if there's a way of flattening the ground - I suspect there is but it would probably take ages.  I suppose I could try and flatten a different plot and move the house onto it.  Blimey this is complicated stuff    Think I take this stuff too seriously   

Got to go and sort some post and emails out too but I'll be back later.

Anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yep You can flatten ground! or Raise it to Mtn height or make it deep enough for a ravine 

The tools for flattening ground is in *build mode * the shovel symbol then there are 3 choices up level and flatten, these cost simoloens if you have a family on the plot - you can also change the grass / terrain in this "shovel area" too like park bark under swingsets..... and the deepest richest green lawn! with this tool if you chose a square click on it and drag the whole area flattens or raises/lowers - depending on what tool you choose.
I have got the prima guide too (well worth its money) 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Dizzi I'll give it a try.  Haven't hada chance to play sims tonight because I've been watching Celebrities On Ice with my mam and my nieces and we've been filming my nieces performing their own version - very entertaining    I was planning to have another play tomorrow before DH gets back on Monday but now my nieces have twisted my arm and we'll be making biscuits and jam tarts instead  

Hope you've had a good play with your Sims x


----------



## Marielou

Brilliant, Love the new challenge!  I'll start on it today, when does it have to be done by?

Marie xx

ps can I have a flash car and not my fiesta?  

 Laura!

Marie xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Marie - thanks am finally back at work  Oh, and LMAO - you can swap your Fiesta if I can!!!

Haven't started mine yet, but should be able to get it done by Sunday. The only thing I suddenly realised is that my "house" is a maisonette, with a house on either side, and maisonette's on top. I think I may just do my "house" and give it the kind of roof upstairs have. Not to sure how I'm going to do my built in wardrobe with sliding doors - may just have to have normal-opening doors. . . . .

I've hardly "Simmed" at all recently - no time over birthday weekend, then pulled muscle ( I think) in my back, and couldn't sit down for very long at the pc Monday or Tuesday. Plus, it's food shopping tonight 

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya 

Haven't started on house yet.  Been busy on ebay lol.  So have got some x-stiching to do.  Hopefully will be able to do it by sunday.

Have fun!!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Well I made a start tonight .....

One house completely built decorated and furnished - am I happy









 The room sizes are not in proportion at all! The 3 seater sofa and Chair look LOST in the Lounge! everything is too large.
they dont have English style windows, or fences, I have no trellis. I can't do my pergola, or water feature or Pine bedroom furniture/beds
need to figure how to put things on an angle too 
will try it again tommorow after some research on the sims resource 

I only have a 3 bed semi!
Good luck everyone

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Dizzi - yep, I'm having similar problems! I need to find out how to place things at an angle, I know it CAN be done, I just can't remember how. Have had to use the "boolprop snapobjectstogrid false" cheat to place my coffe table, otherwise its either too close to the sofa, or too far away. LOL, was doing it last night, and kept looking round the room, DH wa like "what do you keep looking at" looking behind his shoulder 

I'm having to come to terms that the furniture is not going to be very like what we actually have, like there's no light blue kitchen cabinets, or overhead cupboards. 

Oh well, it will be kind of similar. . . . . but a lot tidier!

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

I got this off the official sims 2 website. Hope it helps.

boolProp allow45DegreeAngleOfRotation true
* Need to use the "," or the "." keys to rotate ("<" or ">") the object
* Some large (i.e. multi-tile objects) may not visually appear correct at 45 degree angles.
* Should not be used on windows or doors, as they will already snap to diagonal walls.
* No guarantee that sims can interact with all objects that are at this orientation, but most should work.

Not sure if you have to type in the boolProp bit as never done it.

Shelly_anne


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks for that *Shelle * I have not tried it out - been a bit busy the last day or so.

*Laura* I know I am missing a wardrobe! or 2 theres no tank in my airing cupboard and no washing machine or dryer!

Which thinking about it, I wish they would put washing machines/dryers in the game - I mean imagiene a house where they dont do the washing and each outfit they wear gets grubbier and grubbier! and when they do change clothes neat sims put it in the machine and slobs chuck them on the floor!
in america a lot of homes have these huge machines in the garage, along with the ironing equipment
hmm may have to post that on the BBS!

So is everyone ready 

I think I am happy with mine now, will go to the game and take pictures of each room ready for upload! must remember to make them Med size - then use snapshots to upload.......  we will be "seeing" each others houses today! Sim style of course!

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

All Done ..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=203

will check back later to see everyones elses!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Nearly ready with mine but not sure how to upload.  Will have to have a go and see what happens.

I have a washing maching I my game.  But not sure where I downloaded it from, will have a mooch and see if I can find it.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Marielou

I haven't started    

Just been so stressed these past few days ~ I'll get down to it and do it tomorrow, promise!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

My house is finished and was planning to upload the piccies yesterday but ended up spending the day shopping at the Metro Centre with my mam and one of my nieces then she came home with me and we were playing with my makeup  

I'll post my piccies later today.  Great piccies Dizzi!!!

Anne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Sorry for no piccies.  I was trying to find the washing machine for you all and found the site I got mine off but for some reason the link doesn't work any more.

Anyway got that carried away that ended up downloading a load of stuff instead.  Got up this morning to find that I had what feels like the 'flu' starting, sore throat, ache all over that kind of thing.

Feel really rough now so will be on my way to bed very shortly.

Really sorry but will try to upload in the next few days.

Hope you're all ok.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## AnneD

Woo hoo, I've finally uploaded my piccies and put them in my gallery.  I ended up being obsessive about my bedding in our bedroom (the girly pink one) and as agreed - I've turned one of my spare rooms into a nursery for my baby girl when she arrives (please please make it soon!).  I figure that my other spare room will be my little boy's room but don't want to tempt fate too much   So at the moment it's decorated similar to how it is now minus the junk that keeps accumulating.

Our living room/dining room are separated by an arch much wider than the one I've used but you get the gist.  If only our house was this tidy - didn't know how to emulate the huge pile of ironing that has built up on the dining room table and the broken drawer in the kitchen  

Think I'll use this Sims version next time I decorate to check out colour schemes!  DH thinks I've gone mad!

Marie - now you can plan that nursery in your spare room for real now!  Hope you're still on    xx

Happy simming, looking forward to visiting all of your homes  

Anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ohh anne I am off to take a look at your piccis now BRB
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Back!

*Anne* - Lovely to see your house - I was looking for the close up of your nursery  
Well Done

*Marie* - 

*Shelle* - Thanks for looking for the washing machine - I downloaded one an age ago of the TSR - but its really a dishwasher.
looking forward to "seeing" your house I hope your feeling better soon to - nasty cold/flu bugs..... 

*Laura* ? *Nicki * ? *Channy* ? *Jayne * ? Hope your all ok building or not building 
 to any one else we lost on thread 6 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Oops I did originally have a close up of the nusery but don't know where it's gone - I'll take another one


----------



## AnneD

Just added a nursery pic Dizzi.  Just read your comments too.  Hmm have to admit that the house isn't to scale!  This was my fourth attempt so it's better than the previous ones but the living room is still too big and the kitchen looks very long!  Not a bad attempt though considering I haven't been able to build a workable house until now    The colours and layout etc are sppokily similar though.  And yes I do have a piano but I can't play    It belonged to my two great uncles and everytime I visited them I used to tinkle on it so when they passed away it came to me.  I love it and keep promising myself I'll learn to play but the closest I get it polishing it    It desperately needs tuned but I love it and keep it nice and shiny  

Anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just had a look 

I know the getting the rooms inproportion was hard, I got my colours pretty spot on too, the dining room is cream tonge and groove witha deeper turquise rather than the sims version but still effective, cant wait to see everyone elses now......

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Love the furniture you used in the boys room - it's so cute!  And your back garden is fab!  Ours is really pokey.  We have a bigger front garden but it's just not the same!  Can't run around in my bikini in the front because I might scare the neighbours  

My car isn't exactly like the one in the picture.  It's a silver peugeot 206 convertible - my consolation prize to myself last year when we got our IF diagnosis - it's a bit of a change from my previous micra and totally out of character for me but I can live out my Thelma and Louise fantasies and blow my troubles away (when it's warmer that is   )  I call her Beauty  

Can't wait to see everyone elses homes too    I normally hate trying to build houses but I've really got into it now and might try something fancier next


----------



## ShortyPie

Girls, I PROMISE I have done it!! I just haven't got round ot uploading pics, will try and do that tonight as DH is working evenings all this week.

I'm not too happy with it, I'll be honest. Especially the upstairs, I needed lilac bedding (I used to have some before I lost all my downloads when PC crashed in October.) a laundry basket (although lack of washing machine really precludes the need for a laundry basket), oh so many other things! But I will try and upload tonight. Have had a look at some, but not all piccies yet, very nice!

Love Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne

I can't get it right!!!      

It looks nothing like my house at all.  All the proportions are wrong.  I have a double pond in the back garden with a little bridge over it but can't do the bridge so it all looks naff!!!

Really sorry girls.  Not sure I want to upload what I have done.  None of the furniture matches mine either.  Not having much luck am I lol

Dizzi and AnneD your houses are both really lovely!!  puts my little one to shame!

Still feeling really naf so am off to bed soon.

Have fun

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## AnneD

Oh Shelly_Anne please post your piccies   I have to admit that mine was the fourth or fifth attempt and I've demolished the others    And even then I couldn't get the scale right   I've just gone for the closest stuff I could find to mine just to get a feel for it but I have used quite a lot of downloads.  My gardens are so basic and sooo much tidier than the real ones, so good on you for doing a pond - I haven't attempted anything like that before.  On another challenge Jane (I think it was you!) did a fab house by the seaside so I might attempt that next


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

I've done some piccies!!!

Not very good I'm afraid, but at least I've managed to upload some.  Not been able to do it before!!

Bit addicted to downloading atm. 

Much prefet to build a house that I don't have to try and copy lol sooooo much easier.

Hope you are all having fun.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

off to have a quick peak at shelles house  on completing and uploading 

Back later.....


----------



## AnneD

Great piccies shelly_anne!  Love all the extra bits you've downloaded too, like the rocking chair and red kettle!  Well done on uploading them - took me quite a few attempts on the first challenge but think I must be a bit  

So come on girls - anyone else got any piccies to share?

It's a good job we finished it when we did because I went to an auction yesterday and ended up bidding and winning a big pine dresser for the kitchen (a bargain at £40) and a piano stool (£24).  Very addictive!  Got a few items for my mam too  

Haven't played properly in ages because I was busy doing the challenge and downloading some little extras too so I'm hoping to have fine to play at the weekend.  

Happy simming,

Anne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

AnneD - it took me a few attempts to get the piccies uploaded.  Think I deleted a about 3 times before I got the size right  

Marie hope you're still on   hun!!  No excuse now though not to do the challenge.  It will give you a chance to get a nice rest!!

Dizzi The site I got my washer off is the Rado one that I put on the links post.  Doesn't work anymore so not sure where to get another one from.  Might be worth keep trying it though cos it might come back.

Shortypie Can't wait to see your piccies.

Happy simming ladies

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

My "Open for Business" EP has been despatched from Play.com!!!!

Woooo Hoooo can't wait!!!

Hope you're all well 

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

snap!

But I am away till sunday  hope to load it as soon as I get in..........

catch up with you all next week
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi 

Haven't played Sims for aaaaages!  No time  

Is the new EP out now?  I must look for it, but might wait a while to buy it as don't have the money right now, plus with not having time to play.  Will get it next month though maybe - my birthday in April  

Love the pics in the gallery from your latest challenge   

I've been thinking about building a house with a swimming pool that goes right around the perimeter of the garden.  Wonder of my sims would like it    

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have not played for ages either - always here on FF!

I did managed the challenge - had a Sim day just to get it done!

the pictures are great in the gallery  everyone did really well.

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

I'm *so* sorry I've not put mine on yet, just been so damn tired, haven't even put the sims on since I finished my house. Will defo do it this weekend, or else you lot have permission to  me!

Shelley - I am so jealous of your house, and also of the amount of downloads you've got there, I need to put some more on mine, but too lazy!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Marielou

I havent played in AGES! 

I am definatly going ot get a start on things today and tomorrow, Mark has been off work and hogging the PC   so now I can relax and make my house! 

Not got my business EP yet   but saw an advert on TV for it yesterday!! 

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Have put this in the other thread but thought I'd put it here as well.

Hi

Found out just now that 'More Awesome Than You' is still free!!!  (triplets/quads hack)

Aparently the bit that says you have to pay is just a joke.

If you click login from the main page without subscribing or doing anything else it takes you straight to the forum for downloads.

Hope you enjoy!!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ShortyPie

Am I the only one who doesn't use the twins/triplets/quads hack? I just like to leave it up to Sim-nature, as one of my couples had twins a couple of weeks ago and I got ridiculously excited about it!!! Wouldn't mind the hack to get you abducted by aliens, well I wouldn't want it all the time, but it seems other than that house in Strangetown, it's nigh on impossible to get abducted. I've only had one other person abducted, but he was an elder at the time, so couldn't get pg  I'm sure he was quite pleased at that though! 

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Found out just now that 'More Awesome Than You' is still free!!! (triplets/quads hack)


Thanks *Shelly* - I wish I had known that  before - So have you got it now?

*Laura* - I use the hack - its great you get to choose the number of babies or you can keep it a suprise!
I hope to see your house pictures when I get back from my weekend away!

*Marie* 
Glad youve not forgotton us - cant wait to see the nursery you do now 

~Dizzi~
In London!
Bye Bye


----------



## ShortyPie

Sorry, still no piccies! I really was going to, but then got the new expansion pack on the way home from work Friday, and spent any time I've had on the Sims trying to get to grips with it.

Anyone else been playing it and finding it a real challenge? I've been playing with some of the families already in "Bluewater Village". There's someone Delarosa, who has a home business of a florist. All the poor cow seems to do is work in her shop, only about 9-6, normal shop hours, then refill all her bars, as by the end of it everything's so low. I guess she needs to employ someone, but she's not making money as it is. That's all she does, all day, every day.

Also been playing the Jaquet family, they own a bakery. First i couldn't figure out how to even make loads of cakes to sell, then when I figured it out, I spend all night trying to get all their bars full, as when they go to work they have barely any time to eat, go to the toilet etc, as I need one person on tills, one person restocking/doing sales, and one person making more cakes. And, when they have normal jobs, their bars don't go down that far, but when you're in you own business, their hygiene for example is rock bottom by home time. Is the answer to this getting a shower in the business, and also employing enough people that they have time to fill their bars back up? They'll never make money if I do that! Again, all they seem to do is work at the bakery til their ready to drop, then come back home and refill. And, because work time and home time don't run concurrently, they go to work at 9am, come back, it's still 9am, so they recharge during the day, and then during the night their bars start going back down again, and am constantly just trying to keep the bars up enough so they can put in a full days work.

Not sure how much I'm liking this new ep. . . . . anyone else?

Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I had a quick play last night and played the furniture store in bluewater, checco and  and DD tessa, 
I have noticed the same as you, everyones needs drop really fast esp hygiene  I aslo employed another sim. 
I dont think there is enough infomation in the guide either for all the new stuff.

Also time stays still at home? if Checco left the house at 12 md when he gets back after leaving the store after mn is midday again? means his needs are real low and he's wasted a day 
I am not sure I like it much either, does not seem clear enough either - when purchasing stuff or marking prices  def more complex than i thought it would be , I will have a look on the BBs later for some hints / tips.
and have a play again

Any one else any feed back?

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

I had a look on TSR, and there is a cheat to maximise all needsm and one to stop it decaying, but surely we should be able to play it without needing to cheat?

I suppose one problem I have is that I'm so focused on getting their business to work, I dont' given them a day off, so that's why all they do is work and then refill. I also played the tinker family, usually with a family with a teenager, I'd be maxing out his/her skills to get at least one scholarship etc, but in that family, I need her to work.

At least I know I'm not missing something 

Also, from having a look on the TSR forums, there was someone who owned a restaurant, and lost $21000!!!! Apparently, the restaurant was always busy, people were getting served, the overheads were relatively low as I think only family members worked there i.e. not paying for employees but the money just vanished! 

Laura xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Well, what can I say about the new EP but ARGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Think that sums it all up nicely!!!    

I played the florist first on Saturday and managed quite well.  Think I got 3 or 4 of the rewards that you get for customer loyalty.  I found that all I managed to do though was work and replenish meters.

Yesterday I got one of the pleasant to purchase a business then spent ages creating a living space on the plot only to find that you can't live on a commercial property.  Not a happy bunny!!!!

So then built her a shop with living space attached (which I am quite proud of)  but can't manage to keep customer loyalty.  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I used the energiser painting cheat though, couldn't manage without it.

I looked on the official website forums on friday before I got my game and the people on there were managing level 8+.  How, I do not know!!! lol

ShortyPie I am the same about not giving them a day off.  There has got to be something that we are missing though, surely it can't be this hard to do.

Dizzi I found that about the time difference.  Very strange isn't it.

Not sure how much I will get to play tonight as we have a poorly sick household again.

Hope you are all having more fun with your games.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Well I am in the midst of playing now and have been all afternoon. (yes- I have had breaks and spent an hour at SIL's )

I created a female adult sim - cheated by maxing all her skills on the Pc then bought the energiser painting.

She has a home buisness - florist. 
$20,000 (normal) have used no other cheats.
she is doing ok - I think - has a four of the 6 lowest rung perks, 4 badges and one good reveiw,
she is running the buisness from her back porch!

She is also working in the buisness career- she is a fortune sim.

she has never slept a full night in her bed nor cooked more than one meal! her days off are spent making bouquets to seel or selling them also her evenings.
she needed one friend to go up the buisness ladder and I have just managed that - before comming here! he could double as a love interest too 
have you seen the new stairs ? and Lifts  they are really cool.

one early tip!

Use the wholesale catalog to buy your stock/shevles counters etc... (its cheaper and comes out of buisness account)

Oh well I am sure we will all find out some more stuff before too long - 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I've bought a copy of the business EP from Ebay - got it for 16.99 inc. postage, not sure if that's good or not, but saw it for £20 in Asda    Not sure if I want it now though after what you guys have been saying!  Nah, course I do!  


Laura - I do use the multiple pg hack, but tend to just select to have the original no. of babies.  Sometimes though, when I fancy a challenge, I let my sim have quads    

As for alien abduction.  I had never had anyone abducted (apart from the set up one in Strangetown) and then (isn't it typical) I have a family where I want the woman to get a career in natural science and go get that medicine machine, to cure the town of flu (which BTW doesn't work as there's no way I can see to give the visiting sick sims the medicine   so going to just have to quarantine everyone now   ), and then I wanted her and her hubby to have a baby as they are both lovely looking sims and I wanted to see how the genetics were going to work.  Well, you guessed it, he only goes and gets abducted and comes back with an alien pregnancy (the baby of which is actually not alien  - was panicked about that a bit as didn't want aliens in Pleasantview).  Anhyow, no problem I thought, I'll just let him have the baby, by which time the wife will have got the medicine making machine as a career reward then I can get her and hubby to woohoo for a baby.  Good plan you may think - hmmmmmmm.  Hubby only goes and looks through the damned telescope again doesn't he (day after baby Allie   is born) and goes and gets ruddy abducted again!      So now he's pg again    Decided wifey wasn't going to miss out this time, so whilst he was in his first day of pregnancy, they woohood and she got pg too.  Going to be fun trying to keep both their needs high enough now without a cheat - they are both pg and have a baby, soon to become a toddler - aaaaargggghhhh!    

Think I may play a separate family next time I go into the game   (what a chicken!  ). 

Oh, here's some pics of the first abduction   Love that his maternity wear is of a space ship   He's not very big in this pic though.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Cool Pictures Jayne!

I will add a couple from OFB in this post!

Well the game is minimised as I type this - I am still playing the same character (Chloe) she now has a husband and a daughter (child) the buisness is growing and I only realised last night I could "sell" all the plants from the decortive and garden build sections as well as created plants! 
I bought them with the wholesale tool - and then set price by type at expensive! with the buisness now more stable I have 2 employees and Chloe's husband Tom working in the shop - they spend a day making bouquets up - then a evening/morning re stocking the shop then on the 3rd day they open! not sure this is how its meant to be - I am using the energiser painting less tho, Tom hods down a well paid job, which boosts the familys income and Chloe still paints she even has a couple of paintings for sale in the shop! (click the items and make them yellow for sale)

I am ranked 9 now and am on the second perk level with just one more to get before the third layer!
I think OFB is giving a new dimension to gameplay and I have to say I do like it, not sure about running the buisness commercialy yet, but I am enjoying the "home" buisness, may try a bakery next........

I hope the lack of posts on here means you are all playing OFB or posting on FF 

Jayne dont blame you for being chicken - I would be too!

Marie did you ever do your house for the challenge?

Laura OMG


> Also, from having a look on the TSR forums, there was someone who owned a restaurant, and lost $21000!!!! Apparently, the restaurant was always busy, people were getting served, the overheads were relatively low as I think only family members worked there i.e. not paying for employees but the money just vanished!


I hope that does not happen to me!
~Dizzi~
​Ok Pic one should be early buisness -

Pic 2 expanding.....

Pic 3 family buisness as it is now....

Pic 4 Chloe, Tom and zara


----------



## Jayne

Got my business ep   Want to load it right now, but too knackered, so going to hang on until the weekend if poss.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne have you loaded OFB 

Any one else playing Sims at the moment 

Weve gone quiet, started to slip down the page

I had a play yesterday - used motherlode to start a resturant buisness, by the time I had built and furnished the 2 properties it was to late to play - going to do that today.....

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

I'm still playing, just in dribs and drabs.  I haven't got OFB yet because DH might have got it for me for my birthday this weekend, well he's had enough hints anyway    To be honest I still haven't quite got thehang of University - I'm finding it a bit dull because they need to constantly study so I'm obviously missing a trick here - all of my sims are complete swots    I've ordered the Uni strategy guide so that might shed some life.  I've also recently begun obsessively downloading from the Sims Resource so that seems to take up a lot of my time.  It's like shopping without the huge bill yipeeee!

If I get OFB on Saturday I'll probably treat myself to a couple of hours play over the weekend too.  Although it does sound quite complicated  

Happy simming,

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ohh Anne I hope you get it for your birthday - I am getting into it a bit more now - it brings another dimension to the game play, my only gripe is the amount of "silly" costumes that are now at the front of the outfit screen I will most likely never use them and yet I can not get rid of them either.......

As to shopping on TSR I agree all that shopping with very little cost! (even less if you have all the free stuff on there)

Have been their this afternoon, built up a couple of nice places and put the ticket machine on, the lot used motherlode for nice things and charged everyone to visit!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Hiya girls,

Just to let you know I'm still alive ... but no sims playing since EC!!  

Mark seems to think the PC emits evil vibes to the baby ... so please please please, we all need to tell him its wrong, and I can go back to sims playing! 

I have my EP here, brand new and shiny, not used!

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya

Have been playing quite a lot.

I decided to create a sim and move her into one of the maxis houses.  No cheats what so ever.  She started a home business selling ornaments and plants.

Well got her really settled in, got her a job and still no cheats.  Got side tracked for a couple of hours with my son and when I came back to pc it was too late to play so just saved it and went to bed.

When I loaded the game the next day I couldn't find her anywhere?  I searched high and low, even went back to pleasantview but nope she wasn't there.  Her house was but not her.

I created another sim and moved her into the same house where I discovered a headstone.  I mustn't have clicked pause when I left the pc.

To say I was gutted was an understatement lol.

Anyway this time I played it for a while, got her married and a good career and thought sod it so I used motherlode to build her a big extension (living quarters) and moved the shop off the porch to her previous living room.

They had a baby boy who I have just taken through college with nearly full bars on all his thingies (can't think what they are called, the logic, cleaning things) and his lifetime aspiration is to have 5 successful business's      How on earth do I do that??

Just started them all on the toy and robot making machines but don't think I'm gonna succeed on his lifetime want.

My original sim is now an elder but her husband is still quite a young man.  Am very tempted to use the doll I have got that lets me set any sims age (amongst other things) but keep tellling myself to just play the game as it happens.  My trouble is I get kind of attached to the sims I make   i know lol

Have also had a few downloading frenzies.  Keep finding all these new sites that are completely free so get really carried away.  Have to force myself to close the internet down and play.

Marie       to mark, just tell him that it distresses you, thats the excuse I used to use and it worked a treat.

Anne really hope you get OFB for your b'day.  I've found it to be by far the hardest ep to play but it can be quite addictive.

Dizzi I wouldn't know where to start with a restaraunt.  Not that brave yet to try something like that lol.
Good luck!!!  Keep us posted.

Jane Have you played yet?

Right am off to play for a couple of hours (if I can get off the download sites long enough)

Happy simming

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG has anyone seen we have a new add on!

Family stuff!

http://thesims2.ea.com/about/sp1_index.php

there was a leaflet too - with OFB - 
I definatly need to improve my Pc for my birthday......

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me again!

I just added a new link to the FAQ - For OFB

I am about to go to Sim land and check out the split level founation tool! but wanted to know how to use them first! 
I found The Prima guide online for OFB..... this link takes you straight to the FAQ Link 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.msg662050.html#msg662050

will post a pic or 2 later if I can make a split level house.........

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

News about our Laura

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51978.0.html

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Marie I have posted on the thread - what terribly sad news....

AnneD 
follow the Link..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52001.0.html

Hope youve had a nice birthday, did you get OFB  Are you still playing it now 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi 

Played OFB for a little bit last Sunday, and it went okay, but only with the use of Motherlode.  Got one flower busines in Blue Water which now has a manager running it, so my sim only has to check in each day to make sure everything's okay.  Going to get her a proper job now as it's not making any money yet and probably won't    Then when I'm done with her, I'm going to get one of the other sims to start a home business and see how that goes.  I quite like the EP really, but think it's more challenging than anything else that the sims has given us before.  Think we're used to an easy ride with our sims    

Might have a play this afternoon.  Only problem is that I bought Tycoon New York City off Ebay and want to load that!  So might be distracted from my wee sims for a bit.  

Shelly-Anne - OMG to your poor deceased sim.  Can understand you being gutted.  Sounds like you've done really well with the new one though  

Anne - Happy Birthday   Hope you've had a lovely day and got OFB as a pressie    

Marie - I agree with telling Mark that it's far more distressing for you to not play with your sims than any radiation risk can be posed! How lovely though that he's feeling all protective  

Have posted on Laura's thread.  So, so very sad.  Please pass on my best wishes to her and her husband.  I so hope all will be okay. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

So very sorry to share this news with you tonight.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,52087.0.html

Please understand that Laura will be taking a break from FF, and will be sorely missed.

Thinking of Laura, Edward and her family.

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Dizzi - thanks for the birthday message hun   I've had a lovely weekend.  Went to see Saturday Night Fever at the the theatre with the girls and then went to Edinburgh on Saturday with DH and had a slap up meal and got a bit tiddly  

Arghh but can you believe it - he didn't get me OFB!!!!   He says it's on his way but I've checked his inbox and there's no emails from Amazon or Play.com     Never mind, I've made another family to play with instead - Gabrielle and Carlos Elise and given them a big house on Wisteria lane    Now all I need is a hunky gardener.

Hope to join you in the struggle that is OFB very soon - but sounds way too complicated for me  

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Devastating news from Laura.  I have posted properly to her on the twins thread.  

Anne -   to your dh for not getting OFB    Glad you had a good birthday though  

Dizzi - I saw that family leaflet that was inside OFB, and wonder if it'll be just another add on pack like Christmas was.  Not sure I want it if it is as that was pretty naff and a waste of a tenner really    Bet I end up getting it though  

I did have a little play in sim land yesterday afternoon and managed to get 2 businesses set in bluewater to level 9!  Did have to cheat mind and put an energiser hack in the building    This meant that everyone on the lot stayed in permanent platinum with all needs filled    So it was a little easier!  This gave me the chance though to work out how to do it all without a cheat, and it seems to me that if you can get your sim to get a gold sales badge quickly, stick someone as a chashier and someone to re-stock, clean up, be general dogs body, and maybe another sales person (but only hired if they are at least silver), then it's okay.  I also managed to get to a point where I was getting wholesale really cheaply, pricing up as expensive and charging expensive entry fees.  Meant less customers came through the door, but the ones that did were loyal ones will 5 star loyalty and they bought anything I showed them    So, going to have a go now with a new business and see if I can do it from scratch with no cheats.  Might do a home business though as can't be doing with going back and forth to Bluewater and the time doesn't change at all    like when you take your sims Downtown.  Really irritates me that time at home doesn't move on.  

Didn't load my Tycoon City New York game as got to engrossed in Sims.  Not sure when I'll get around to playing that now as have Sims plans    Sims addicts really shouldn't bother buying any other PC games


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

has anyone been simming lately?  I'm hoping to have a play some time this weekend  in between cooking Sunday lunch for my mam, dad and DH for mothers day    DH may have thought he'd got out of buying me OFB for my birthday but he started feeling a tad guilty so I put lots of things in a shopping basket on Amazon and let him foot the bill    So my OFB has finally arrived, along with the strategy book and the UNI (with Sims 2 incuded) strategy book too whoopeeee.  I wish I'd bought the strategy book ages ago - it all makes more sense now   All I need now is lots more hours in the day to play  

Haven't downloaded OFB yet because I'm scared   Sounds very complicated but I know it'll make me even more addicted. 

Jayne - how's the Bluewater business's going?

Anne xxx


----------



## Jayne

Anne - Glad you got OFB in the end  

Hoping to play a little soon, but not done anything for a while.  

Bluewater business got sold as it wasn't very profitable.  Found selling more expensive electronic type stuff gets it all going quicker.  So, got a new one now    Going good too and is about level 8 I think (can't remember now - might be 9).  All done with an energy hack mind    Hoping to try a business soon with no hacks at all.  

Would love to play a bit now, but been to the meet in Nottingham and am soooooo tired.  Managed about 5 hours sleep in 2 nights! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

So, just having a quick nosey around the site and then going to bed!    

Off to London on Tues too for a few days, so not sure if I'll get chance to play this week either   

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi Simmers,

OMG I've had my first play with OFB - how hard is that game?!  I thought I'd start on the existing florist first and tried charging an entry fee which still got them through the door but they wouldn't buy.  So I gave free entry and was going great guns but somehow wasn't making any money    I also think it would be impossible to play without the energiser hack - the poor girl - all she does is work.  3 hours later (I'm sooo tired today   ) and I'd got the business to level 5.  It's so infuriating that game but so addictive too.

Jayne - level 8/9 - wow I'm impressed.  I'm going to have a go without a hack too next but don't fancy my chances  

Marie - hope you're taking it easy hun - thought you'd have your feet up simming    Are you still playing or has Mark banned you from the evil vibes from the PC  

Dizzi - are you still playing too?

Shelly_Anne - where are you? x

Anne xx


----------



## carrie3479

Hi hope you dont mind me joining in. i have a confession to make...

my name is corrina and im a sims addict  

i have just brought open for business and it is brilliant, a little tricky to get going but totally fab. the highest business so far is level 6.
im a bit miffed with my other ones though. had to reinstall the computer and my darling DH left my sims2 disks all over the place. when it came to reinstalling it nightlife and university wouldnt work       
so i am now in the process of demanding they are replaced! i didnt realise how "obsessed" i was until i was without them, especially the car. so handy when lte for school or work!!
just wondering how rare is it to have triplets/quads etc on the game as ive had a couple of sets of twins but thats it. feel like im missing out!! 

take care
Corrina x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Corrina*
and welcome To the Sims thread - glad you found us!

Firstly Twins come with the game, but Triplets and Quads are from a hack  I think there is a link on the Sticky FAQ its says you have to pay but I think shelle  discovered this to be untrue 
The download is good because you can choose a set number of babies or leave it to random 

and secondly I totaly understand about the EP's being awol, I am like that with a lot of my downloads, the game just isn't the same without our favorite things!

I too use the car for getting Sims to work or school if they miss the carpool, have paused the game to buy a car and drive before now! esp if a promotion is due 

I played a bit on Sunday, have another new family, trying really really hard not to use my energiser or other hacks, ( well, except the no empty potty  )
I have a large family cositing of 4 elders 2 adults one child and starting with 20,000! bought a 3x4 plot and trust me the house is still so primative it has no window! and they are still sharing the beds!
I have just added a new baby to the family and need to have an elder or to pop their clogs to have the 3rd child ( for mum's 3 kids & Uni LTW)

What else ?? just building a uni campus from scratch too, this family are the only one in the neighbourhood, so need to add to it from Townies/ npc's unless I give in to the temptation of creating a second family in the neighbourhood 

Oh well enough about me and my game ...

*ANNE* so glad youve got OFB,  at your poor girl.

*Jayne* Lovely to meet you on Saturday, thanks for comming over and introducing yourself as my fellow sim addict!
Felt right at home then, had a wee pang for my pc at that point tho 
Lovely to see Jack and Ben too
Missing all our other Simmers where are you  need to go back over our old threads to see who weve lost along the way, ( my memory's poor  )

OK catch everyone soon, Might get to sim land later for a play........

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya

Sorry been awol.  Have subscribed to TSR.  BIG mistake!!  I feel like a junkie lmao.  Must get a download fix at least twice a day but the trouble is once I start I can't stop.

I sat there the other day and went through 265 pages of meshes    

Now I've downloaded so much stuff it takes me ages to furnish a house     

Have any of you got any sims their life time wants?  I'm playing a family that I created and both adults want to achieve 'become criminal mastermind'.  Trouble is they only have 8 days each left and I'm not sure what the highest level is.  They seem to have gone through so many promotions already.

Not played any business' for ages now. (too busy downloading) lol

Anne the first person I played with when I installed OFB was the florist.  Needless to say I haven't been back since!!  I always use the energiser hack whenever I play any business.  Only cos I never send the poor sims home!

Carrie welcome hun.  Grrrrr to dh hope he has replaced them now!!

Dizzi  Don't think I could build a neighbourhood from scratch.  Wouldn't know where to begin.  Good luck!!

Jayne hope you've managed to play a little.

Marie Have you kicked Mark into touch yet about letting you play?  Glad everything is going great for you.

Still thinking about laura and praying for them all.

Catch ya all later

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Sorry I haven't been here for a while - not played for ages!  Sorry!


----------



## shelly_anne

ooooooooh HELP!!!!

Just started to play and my female sims face is black!!!

oooooh errrrrrr what do I do?  Any ideas any one?

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## shelly_anne

panic over    

I did a search on the official website and found what to do.  Incase it happens to you have your sim go to a mirror and change appearance i.e. makeup.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## AnneD

OMG Shelly_Anne what did you do to the poor girl to make her face black?    I'm totally with you on the TSR addiction - once you get started it's terrible!  DH was most perturbed when he found me persuing underwear for my sims - he thinks I'm    It's great though - like going on a huge shopping spree.  I can't stop myself from checking every five minutes to see if there are any new outfits on there    

I've only played with the florist on OFB too - got it to level 6 but she's just had a bad report from the reporter so I'll wait and see what happens.  Haven't built up the nerve to play any of the other families on there yet    I did have one of the Caliente girls but then closed the game and didn't go back to her so I'll see what happens there too - although she's so rich since marrying Goth and him popping his clogs that it doesn't matter too much.

Happy simming girls.

Anne x


----------



## carrie3479

hi all
i have just discovered TSR. OMG im hooked so much stuff   so little time! 
my DD has become the latest member of my family to become obsessed! i have to do battle to get on the pc these days! 

hope your all going great guns with your businesses.
Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just had a little downloading frenzy.... off to play for an hour

Hope everyone is OK 
~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

hi dizzi,
i always start with the "hour only" theory but im usually caught up in a mad love triangle which i have to sort out leading to hours and hours glued to the monitor meaning that when i finally give up (thats my excuse anyway!  ), the DH and kids have starved on the sofa, the dog is cross legged and i look a bit like this -  
C xx


----------



## Marielou

Ok girls, I'm BACK!!  Played the sims2 fo rht efirst time in 9 weeks   (surely its a record!!) and I am as addicted as EVER!!  

Being away from the game for a while makes it all seem new and fresh!  I'm going to have another week of playing with Sims/Uni/Nightlife then add Business.  What do we all think of business?

Marie xx

ps Laura, really missing seeing your posts


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Well as hours go mine was a long one 

Dh went to bed at 11 then came and told me off at 01.35!
I played all evening - bar cooking and eating Tea 

OFB  I think its good, not playing a buisness just at the moment, have created a new neighbourhood, with just 2 families, and no energy hacks/money cheats or skill cheats (I have the no empty potty hack thats all tho) cept in Uni I have the semester one to whizz them through 
My PG mum was collapsing all over the place during the thrird Tri She survived without to much damage, and now has a very knowledgable Teen daughter for their early efforts.

So what's everyone else doing at the moment 

*Marie* Lovely to have you back with us and Playing - Send my regards to* Laura*,  she's hanging on in there 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hello fellow simmers  

Had a bit of a play over the Easter break, for first time in aaaaaages.  Am really liking the Open for Business EP now, and have the hang of it without using hacks   Prefer the home business to the off site one, as can't stand that time stays still, and find it really handy to give the oldies something to do until they pop off   

The first 2 sims I ever created (Emma & Max First) on Sims 2 passed away on Easter Sunday    The wife went first at 72 days and the husband went 10 days later, as he was re-stocking his business.  Was very sad to let them go, so I did use the Grim Reaper phone reward and brought them back as zombies just to see what it was like, but didn't like that much (boring), so just didn't save and left them dead.  Plus they came back with the whole of their oldie life to live out again and in all honesty, although it's sad they're dead, they've had good lives, seen a few changes with the 3 expansion packs and now it's about time they went as their children need to grow old now.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I spent the best part of the weekend playing and the rest unzipping and searching for my downloads.......
Let me explain

Treated myself to Family fun stuff on Saturday it loaded perfectly........ then I lost my custom content, hense the load, exit, load, exit with and without custom content  till I unzipped every download again and got a few more from the TSR 
I have lost a few favorites tho 
Anyways, FFS is OK it loads like an EP and you need to leave the disk in - it has bugs! check the official site.

But my reason for playing so much, I succumbed to mod the sims2 and got the inteenimator
(makes teens/YA able to woohoo and get pg!) 
what an amazing hack, teens get pg become adults for 3 days look pg and give birth then go back to being teens! 
YA can also get pg at uni and continue to study!
it also has a feature to miscarry for all pg sims   
which I was at first shocked to see, but it plays out really sensativly. ( I tried it )

I have to say I have had great fun with it, more than the FFS add on  althoughteen pg's are not a good thing they are a fact of life, and canm add a whole new dimension to the game........

Any way enough of me and My game.

Where is everybody
Where's everyone who bought games before and just after christmas and have not posted since  

*Jayne* glad you got to have a play over easter glad OFB is keeping your elders occupied.
*
Marie* have you created a nursery yet for your little one 

*Laura* BIG Hugs to you hun, my thoughts are still with you and your family.
*
Corrina* are you still alive or are you in your tangled web of Sim lust somewhere 

*Anne* its not like you to be AWOL for so long.......

*Shelly_anne * My sims buddy where are you 

*Nicki * have you played again yet ? how are you finding it 

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

Hi Dizzi (and every one else!),
im still alive (just! after dd little escapades in easter hols) i havent played sims 2 in sooooo long. dh has been sorting out pc so that my everquest game will run which mean we are awaiting the arrival of a new graphics card.

i was looking at the FFS pack in pc world the other day and wondered if it was any good. i loved the look of the kiddies rooms. ive got to get a patch for the OFB ep as im sick of big brown lines poking through the houses and items floating about! DH still hasnt replaced other disks, was going to do it this weekend but our bloomin fridge freezer has decided it will only freeze when *it* wants to  

hopefully ill get to have a play this weekend while kids and dh enjoy the gardening lol

i like the sound of the teen pg/miscarry thingy -ma- jig. makes it a litte more real to life i suppose (having had my dd at 17  ) where did you locate that little gem? i can never find bits like that!   

take care all

Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Hi Corrina*
You were online when i started my search for the hack!

Heres the link - be sure to read the Info too.
http://www.insimenator.net/forumdisplay.php?f=107

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi fellow simmies,

Dizzi - I'm still here   ooh FFS sounds great but I'd be too frightened to load it if it has bugs   Quite shocked that it has a miscarry bit but it would be interesting to see how it works.  Like the idea of teens being able to get pg - just think of all those babies they could have in their lifetime  

Jayne - RIP Emma and Max    Have you been simming recently?

Corrina - hope you get your pc sorted hun x

Marie - hope you're still enjoying simming petal.

Laura - sending huge hugs your way hunny and hope you're finding a way through  

Shelly-anne - are you still simming?  

Sorry to have been awol for so long but OFB has taken some getting used to and then I became obsessed with the florist (the one that already existed in Bluewater) I was determined to make her business a success and it's now at level 10 yippeee but she still doesn't seem to make much money on the cash tracker although she does have 20 grand in the bank.  Unfortuntely she was doomed on the love front as noone would even flirt with her never mind marry her   and as I didn't want her business to end when she does I tried adopting when she became an oldie and it worked.  She adopted a little girl who is now a teenager so I'm hopeing to train her up to take over the business.

So far, I 've only played the florist and the family who sell toys (can't remember their name) so I haven't got very far.  Dying to try out some of the other business's though, especially the hairdressers  

I got OFB before I'd played properly with Uni but now Uni doesn't even get a look in - think I must be missing something because I found it quite dull.  I'll have another play with it soon though.  After I've opened a hairdressers   

Happy Simming,

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anne 
I have muddled you up I think  

FFS - is ok new objects and a couple of bugs.

the teen woohoo - miscarry is a hack from the site I have linked in my previous post!

Well done on OFB sucsess - Uni is ok - I tend to cheat my way through it these days   

I do wish that you have a single neighbourhood option with one community lot hosting Uni etc.......

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Whoops sorry Dizzi - think my brainis on strike  

Totally agree on having a single neighbourhood option, it would make things much easier. 

Do any of my fellow simmers play all three Sims 2 neighbourhoods?  I have a play in all three originally but then just stuck to Pleasantville or Pleasantview whatever it's called.  There just aren't enough Sim hours in the day to play with all three and I get very attached to families when I'm playing them   

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Same here Anne - would speed up loading times and stuff too!

I have familys in all 3 but tend to play the main area more than downtown say.....

My game is crashing at the moment  sereves me right! I think its because i deleted a bioloigcal clock on another lot rather than taking the sim with it........ going to delete said sim see if that sorts it.

Also Simlogical is no more, where we got the school/prison stuff from and a few other neat objects..... which I dont seem to have in my game anymore...........

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Did anyone get chance to play over the bank holiday weekend 
I managed to play a fair bit, sorted out my crash's it's not the Inteenimator
it seems it was the buy maternity clothes/maty outfits,so I disabled them and have had no problems since. the inteenimator is working fine !
FFS seems to be a bit of a waste of money to be honest - I have used some clothes, so far 
anyone else never use the maxis made costumes 

again I have another new family its was quite sad I left it late for them to start TTC and she got PG twice but ended in M/C I was like OMG noooooooooo how can I stop this will they have to adopt so with the 3rd PG i made her needs full gren and had her meditate almost the whole time - they now have twins one of each, and am trying to forfil there LTW's 
nearly there.......

Happy Bank holiday everyone.

Take care  ~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i've just got the sims 2 can anyone offer me any tips?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yep click here...... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.0.html

There is LOTS of Infomation links and tips in this post anything specific tho just post here or IM me as I am around,
Was hoping for a play myself today, it may have to be before I go to work tonight   as the boards are busy today

Welcome to the Sims Addicts corner Clare  

Catch you later
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i've not played before well did have the old one but they kept dying on me so gave up!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Clare 
have you installed it and had a play yet or not 

if so have you done the tutorials ? as these really help after Sims1
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i've installed it but takes ages to loads so not done anything with it yet.  Just doing somethings online then I'm going to give it a go


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ok mine takes around 6/7 mins to load with ALL EP'S

You can minimise the sims to come on here (or anywere else)  it  mean's that you dont have to re load it all, so how to do it! 
press and hold the CTRL key with the ESC key the screen will go blank and minimise.

any other help before you load it up


----------



## ♡ C ♡

no don't think so but now I know that will be shouting back while playing I'm sure


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am going to load up my game too now - see you in a bit I will check back here at 12.30 for you ok.
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

bless ya


----------



## shelly_anne

Hellooooooooooooooooo

Been playing loads!!!  Had 2 families with 8 members in all related to each other.  OMG was that hard work!!

Dizzi - downloaded both the inteenimator and the insiminator and my game has gone haywire!!  I have sims jumping all over the place.  Also got some other hacks from squidge on insiminator.com so not sure if I have a conflict.  Have run the hack conflict detection program from the same place and it hasn't picked anything up.  So am having to disable a few hacks at a time to try and eliminate them.

Bought ffs today £8.99 from morrisons but kinda wish I hadn't now after reading what has been said.

Also downloaded a servo and activated her.  You play them exactly the same way that you would an ordinary sim, so bit disappointed there as well lol.

AnneD - Hi hunny,  I haven't played any business' for absolutely ages.  The first family I played was the florist and didn't do very well lol so haven't been back since.  I love starting home business' with my own home grown sims    

Corrina - Hope you can get the pc sorted out soon and you can do a little simming.  Don't know what I would do now if I couldn't play it.

Clare_W - Welcome to the mad house hun!!  My game can take 15/20 mins from start to playing (sometimes more).  Can be really annoying when I only have a bit of time to spare.  Good luck with playing, can be a bit daunting at first but once you get the hang you'll be as addicted as us!!    

Jane - Hope you have been playing some.

Marie - Has mark let you play any more.  Hope so!!  If not tell him we will sit on him    

Laura - big, big huggles to you my sweet!!  

I've been playing the broke family the last couple of days and managed to get beau through uni and married to his uni sweetheart.  Brandi has only got 2 days left to live but managed to get her to be mayor, and she gets picked up and dropped off in a helicopter.  Frightened the Bl**dy life out of me at first cos it makes such a noise!!

Moved Beau and his wife back in with her and totally revamped the house.  Got beau a career in the death industry.  Thought the game had gone funny again when he came home from home.  He had no face when I clicked on anything for him to do, and when he appeared he was a skeleton.  OMG I nearly died!!!  Thought something else had gone wrong.

Thats one of my favourite pass times.  Totally re-doing houses.  Without any money cheats as well!!

Done quite a bit more but honestly can't remember lol.  Trying to go back and play all the old families as running out of room but then I get them to have kids, and then get them to have kids so end up in an even worse state    

Well gonna go and see what else has gone wrong tonight lol.

Hugs to all

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

OMG you sound so good at it!!  i can't even work out how to socilise them!


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi Clare

It took me ages to get used to playing and figuring everything out!!

One tip I will give is DON'T play the broke family till you are used to the game.

Try either the calliente sisters or don lothario and just take time experimenting with the game.

Have fun hunny!!

Shout if you need any help.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NEWS FLASH
THE SIMS RESOURCE
The next theme week between May 15th and 21st 
will feature content of a *Nursery Time*: Babies, toddlers & children theme.

Check out the previews (more being added up until the theme week ends)​


----------



## AnneD

Hey girls  

Dizzi - thanks for the newsflash hun.  OMG I'm never going to be away from The Sims Resource now    Still at least I can buy for my Sims babies   and it stops me from buying things for myself from proper shops.  My subscription was worth every penny  

Clare - welcome to the happy world of Simmies     I've been simming for a while and there's always more to figure out - I think that's part of the fun - there's always surprises along the way    I definitely agree with Shelly_anne - stick to playing Lothario or the Caliente sisters until you get more used to the game - that's what I did and Lothario ended up fathering half of the town     Sims 2 strategy guide books are useful too.  I've just bought mine fairly recently and found out a whole lot of new stuff.  I bought the Uni strategy guide from Ebay because it also includes the original Sims 2 guide.  Happy playing x

Shelly_Anne - whooo a helicopter!  Never had that happen before, or had anyone in the death industry either - didn't even know it existed     There's always more stuff to discover.

I've been playing with Uni a little bit but nothing particularly exciting has happened yet.  PLaying with the existing three girls in the club thingy (sorry I'm a bit   ) but keep meaning to find out how it all works - I've got the guide but can't always be bothered to look things up.

Went back to Bluewater last night and decided I wanted to create a complete bimbo with her own hairdressers ('Stunners').  She sells candles, magazines and shampoo and stuff too which is just as well because she can't persuade anyone to have a makeover, even if it's free    The business is going okay though.  I built it and stocked up before moving her in (after giving her a 100 simoleon head start to buy the business) but I'm dying to see what happens when she does a makeover  

The sun is finally shining here so might have to get out on my bike for some fresh air later instead of simming.  Hope you're all having fun. 

Love Annexxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi thanks hun for that little snippet.  Now I can't away from tsr!!!  Big mistake lol

Anne think the death career is a hack.  Got my sim to the top of that career and he became death himself.  He even tended to his own mothers (brandi broke) death.

Now he is in the athletic career as his ltw is to reach the top of that.

Never played anyone in the makeover industry.  Probably missing soooo much.  Might have to invest in some guides me thinks  

Installed the ffs but have so far not played any of it as we are in the middle of doing the garden.  Need to take up the 2 ponds, getting the fish and the taodpoles out first, (extremely smelly job I have to say!!!)  Been upto my elbows in very smelly sludge trying to save the taddies cos I don't like to think of even 1 dying (soft sod that I am).  Then fill in the holes and do a built up pond.  We must be absolutely    

Gonna have a play now for a wee while.

Have fun!!!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## carrie3479

hi all,
ive only just got back to having a play with ts2. had sooo much going on this past week. i had to reinstall the sims so back to square 1 (still not replaced uni and nightlife yetr so just ts2 and ofb). started a new family, they have moved sooo many times as im never happy with houses for long! they had twins jack and jill! followed by baby brother jamie. i made a family to live opposite them just so that they could mingle with people other than the standard charcters!

also been busy with my other new game everquest 2. had to wait a week for my new graphics card before i could even begin! its was horrible waiting and waiting!!

take care fellow simmers

Corrina


----------



## ♡ C ♡

is it easier with the add-ons?? still finding it hard to socilaie the sims.. How do u do it??


----------



## AnneD

Hi Clare,

Some sims are more sociable than others.  Click on the sim that you want your sim to talk with and different options should come up - as the relationship develops, different options become available such as flirt, kiss etc.  Hope this helps - I think that's what you were asking. Check your relationship panel and it will let you know how the friendship is going.  Some sims get on better than others.

I would play around with the Sims 2 pack for a bit before you get the add ons.  There's so much to keep you busy that you won't get bored for ages.  Stick with it, it is fun, honest!  

I'll keep popping back tonight if you want any more advice/tips.

Love Anne


----------



## ♡ C ♡

i jsut couldn't work out how to get them to meet others


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi clare

Ditto everything anne has just said.

To add something to it, I use the pause button a lot so that I can see what different interactions there are.  Still do that now and I've been playing for a couple of months.  I find the "sim" time goes soooo quickly that I wouldn't be able to keep track if I didn't do that.  

Like anne said shout if you need help.

Dizzi - you are in BIG trouble lady!!!!  Haven't played at all yet today.  Been stuck on TSR!!!  Thought I'd kicked that addiction a couple of weeks ago lol.  Good job I have the rolling subscription (pay every 2 months I think it is).

Gonna try and have a play in a minute if I can force myself away from the dreaded TSR.

Have fun.

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## AnneD

Shelly_anne - hee off to get my daily TSR fix too  

Clare - you can invite sims that your sim has met by using the phone and asking them round too or keep an eye on who's passing and if you see someone they'd like to meet - pause the game and click on them before they walk off.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

TSR??

Think i'm getting better lol. Just not sure how to bed a sim lol! Can't throw a good party either


----------



## AnneD

Hi Clare,

TSR is a download site where you can download new items like furniture and clothes etc for your sims. I resisted for ages but now I'm hooked - I love getting new hairstyles and outfits to restyle my sims.  See the Sims tips page for the links to download sites.  I think you've probably got enough to be getting on with for now but as soon as you get into the swing of things you'll love it.

A good way to get your sims to woo hoo is save enough points for the love jacuzzi and as soon as you've got them romantically inclined and had them fall in love you should be able to get them to woo hoo in the jacuzzi.  Getting them to relax on the bed is also a good way to do it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Everyone
  about TSR News flash 

TSR = the sims resource a site for downloading really cool re - colours and new objects/clothes etc......

Clare 
to start off play I always create a single sim, buy them a cheap house/land and just play.... build them and their career /life time wants up

What else... just check out the FAQ sticky thread as it really does have loads of snippets to help/offer.

Glad to see you all posting thought I was going to get a visit from the social 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Good partys are small partys Invite just one guest (a friend already is best) at say a wedding or birthday have the Sim that invited them SOCIALISE LOADS! talking dancing/hottub whatever, then have the Wedding/birthday... should be a good party maybe include the champgne bottle food and cutting the cake if a wedding.

Hope this helps
~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

how do u get rid of ghosts?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

delete their tombstone - but knowledge sms earn asperations for seeing ghosts
~dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

argh!! where are the tombstones??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Could it be an URN inside the house  whose house is it maybe the others will tell you where they are....

Tombstone/headstone/gravestone all the same thing  

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I found the ashes still there but the ghost hasn't been back. I'm playing the Caliente sisters at the mo got Dina engaged so far


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi clare

I think you can sell the urn.  If not go into buy mode and take the urn outside.  It will turn into a headstone, then you can sell it.

Which one is Dina, the redhead or the blonde?  Still can't remembe which one is which lol.

Who is she engaged to?  

Hope you are having fun!!!

Love

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello!

Long time no see! I'm finally back playing my sims ... still need to upload my business pack   and  I notieced today on play.com that they had a new add~on, family fun stuff, so I've ordered that.    

Sorry I've been away so long ... but I'm back, and I'm playing!

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

welcome back hunny!!

Bet you can't wait to decorate a nursery now!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

the blonde one I think lol.  Think i've got the names the right way round its the blonde one thats engaged to Mortimer.  She wants a baby but think she has If issues lol


----------



## shelly_anne

clare I too married her off to mortimer.  She didn't have fertility issues here.  If I they don't get pg first time I make them do it again and again till they are!!

Bit obsessed I think.  

My current sim is pg with her 7th.

Every time she gets pg I think to myself 'right last time now' then as soon as she's given birth I make them do the deed again.    

She had twins last time, I made her eat cheesecake but not sure if thats the reason why.

I got her pg via the insiminator, father the grim reaper, but she had a spontanious miscarriage    

Hope you are enjoying the game.

Have fun

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Marielou

> I got her pg via the insiminator, father the grim reaper, but she had a spontanious miscarriage


Ok, inseminator?!!!!!! How do I get one of those babies?! Also, they can have miscarriages?

How long have I been away?! 

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Marie

Check this link out. You can get the insiminator and the inteenimator from here.

http://www.insimenator.net/

Hope you have fun!!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Helloooooooooo

Been playing uni with one of the broke boys who I have married off to one of the dreamer girls.

They already have a child and now have twins on the way (no cheat just happened, I seem to be lucky with twins).

I also have a breastfeeding hack from squidge on the insiminator site.  Apparently if you don't have a fridge in the house they will breastfeed with no hack.

Funny what you find out isn't it lol.

Not sure I like the miscarriage bit on inteenimator/insiminator, if your sims levels drop past half way there is a chance they will miscarry.

Hope you are all having fun!!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Icemoose

This one topic you won't find me in often! I tried this and I could not get the hang of it.... 

I have a friend who is obsessed with The Sims!


----------



## shelly_anne

icemoose

Yep I can quite understand your friends obsession!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW Shelle_anne I never knew about the breastfeeding! without a fridge -
I love this game so many neat tricks and suprises even without cheats and hacks.

I know what you mean about the M/C it really is sad when it happens - but its not ofensive - if that makes sense.

Marie Lovely to see you back here - its been too long!

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

OHHHH ill be selling all the fridges then!! they can live off pizza!!
the things you learn, id never thought of them including that


----------



## Marielou

I just got my sims family fun pack, so I'm off to upload it now and have a go!

Marie xx


----------



## shelly_anne

hi

Marie I am a bit disappointed with ffs.

Just realised I been putting the name wrong for the person I have got some hacks from on insiminator.net.  Its squinge not squidge. 

I highly recommend some of them!!

Hope you are all happy simming and not working too hard!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

HI 
Shelle I am missing my Sims   have not had time this week to play, I was hoping to have a play tommorow before we set off for London - but I am working tonight, I need to sleep tommorow and pack us an overnight bag.

When coming online today I accidently clicked the games icon which started Loading it! had to quicky re start the Pc as I knew if I loaded it I would play and I would not have got my bits and bobs done on here  

Hope everyone is OK 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

dizzi 

Not played it myself for 3 days.  Dh is surprised I don't have withdrawl symptoms!!

Been too busy getting hacks and objects.  Can't get away from them when I start.

Good luck for monday hunny!!!  Will be thinking about you.

Take care

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

Marielou said:


> I got her pg via the insiminator, father the grim reaper, but she had a spontanious miscarriage
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, inseminator?!!!!!! How do I get one of those babies?! Also, they can have miscarriages?
> 
> How long have I been away?!
> 
> Marie xx
Click to expand...

Oh, you and me both hun  I had no idea about these hacks 

Not really a big hack fan. Only have a couple, as worried that they'll end up mucking up my game too much when new EP's come out. Love to download clothes, hair, furniture, wall and floor stuff, etc. though from TSR.

Anyhow, not played for what seems like months! So, going to indulge a little this weekend and check out TSR and some of your hack sites just to see what's going on there and then have a little play 

Haven't bought the family pack as if it's anything like the Christmas one, I can live without it/wait until it costs about £2 on Ebay!  I prefer the EP's 

Think when I do next play I'm going to go try out a hairdresser business. Only done the florist and a toy one so far. Also want to do a restaurant.

Jayne x


----------



## AnneD

Hi Girls,

Jayne - I wanted to try a hairdressers too so i set up a pink palace called 'Stunners' and a blonde bimbo bombshell to run it.  I also sell beauty products too (from TSR   ) and candles, magazines and slippers and it's going pretty well.  I couldn't get anyone to have a makeover in the makeover chair for ages so she was offering free makeovers and eventually managed to persuade a couple of sims to have one - you get to pick their look like you do in the mirror but it's pretty cool and a great way to change the look of non-playable sims.

The sun's shining today so i should do some gardening but might sneak back to my Simmies later  

Anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Grrrr not happy with my family fun stuff expansion pack    Its deleted my multiples hack    which I ALWAYS use, plus a vast majority of my downlaods    Very annoying, given I don't D/L anymore as it all confuses me.    Mark put it on, he was going to put the business pack on too, but I told him not to, until he's got to the bottom of this! 

He's very very good with PC's, but he did this in a rush before going to work, I'm sure he'll fix it when he gets back.  Doesnt help when I want it NOW!    

Have to say, the features on family pack are brill ~ extra clothes, bedroom stuff, I was happy anyway! (much happier than with the xmas pack)

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

Had a downloading frenzy on TSR yesterday   Then had a play and set up my Charmed mansion complete with a Piper, Phoebe, Paige and Leo   Just need to finish decorating their house and get Piper and Leo to have 2 baby boys and then I'm not playing them anymore   Just going to leave them in the game like that to be townies   

So, didn't get around to doing my hairdresser business, but it's on the cards for the next play  

Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

hellooooooo

Marie - Been thinking about ffs wiping out your mutiples hack.  You may just have to download it again each time a new ep come.  Same goes for a lot of hacks I think.  But delete the original ones first so you don't have any conflicts.  You can find all your hacks with the sims2pack clean installer.  Just run it (but not make sure your game isn't loaded at the same time) and all your hacks will be in red.  Delete the ones you don't want. (sorry if you know all this already   )

Jane - Am mega jelous of your charmed house and characters.  Please tell where you got them from!!!!  I have a few charmed posters and that is all.  Gonna do a search on TSR me thinks.

AnneD - Hope you managed to get in your garden and away from your sims!!  Can't say I blame you though if you didn't.    

Dizzi - Hope you had a good day today hunny!!!

I haven't done any businesses except gift shops.  I get too carried away with lifetime wants to concentrate on anything else.

I was supposed to be thinning my sims (playing them till they die) but can't help making them have babies.    

Even downloaded the multiple hack but have only played it with random so not triplets or quads yet.

It takes about 20/25 mins to load everything up, so make sure I put it on first thing whilst I'm doing other things.

Have fun!!

Shelly_anne xxx


----------



## AnneD

Arghhh I was trying to meet a deadline today and while I was writing my laptop died and won't come back on again.  If it can't be fixed then I've lost 3 years of work and to top it all off my darling simmies too


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG *Anne*  I hope your PC gets better really soon! and that youve not lost all your work 

*Marie*
if you read back this thread you will see I had problems with FFS  all sorted now, had to re download loads of stuff mind, and lost a few good downloads......

*Jayne* I keep meaning to re do my charmed house - glad you got a chance to play 
*
Shelle* thanks for asking about today - it went well  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57766.msg774997.html#msg774997

 to all the other Simmers  

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Very strange, but all my downloads are back today    Also, vry bizarre, but you know the red potty's?  One of mine has changed, and gone white, and a different shape ~ I'll have to upload a photo, its really nice but no idea how it got there!   

Still need to upload business, can't wait to get started!

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Marie * 
Its something to do with the custom content window that pops up, basicly the first time you say yes and allow it then play no downloads are visable, but if you then re load the game and click yes allow custom content, it is there.
I asked on the Sims 2 forums.

Happy Simming...... 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Ahhh that makes sense then Dizzi!  I usually say no to that custom window, but for some reason, said yes this time    

Thanks for telling me!

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Yep, have definitely lost all my files on my laptop so all my lovely simmies and all my downloads and cheats are gone     My machine has gone to laptop hospital now and I won't get it back for about a week.  They're fitting a new harddrive.  Hope I join you back in Sim land very soon.  I suppose starting from scratch will mean spending loads of hours creating new families and of course lots of babies - any excuse eh?!


----------



## Jayne

Anne - Oh no   You're poor lap top. So hope you haven't lost all your hard work.  Loss of sims is a pain in the butt, but real life work is a different matter.  Hope you get that back at least x 

Well, I've sort of slightly ditched my sims at the mo in favour of Tycoon City New York.  Really enjoying it, but of course it's not Sims and I fear it's life will be short and I'm going to want to get back to my Sims and start my hairdressing business very soon   Sims will always be the best  

Marie - Do you ever play that Movies one that you bought?  I quite fancied that at the time, but thought I'd wait until the price came down a bit on Ebay as it got older.  Would you say worth buying or not? 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have only just found out this post existed and am estatic!! I adore the sims2!!!! Dina Lothario _nee Caliente_ is my favorite!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

and Welcome to the Thread sailaice  Glad you found us 
It's a bit quiet on here at the moment but the Sims thread is my favorite thread  and I always reply! I just havent played for ages 

Have you checked out the FAQ thread for the sims 

have you any hints or tips to add?

tell us how you like to play as we all play differently  
Marie is quite controlling - where as I keep starting new families.........

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I reset my game not so long ago because of too many kids!! I just couldn't stop getting them pregnant when I first got it!! I was overrun!!


----------



## carrie3479

sailaice i know what you mean about the kids, i have a family where the life time acheivement is to marry off 6 kids! only prob is she had 2 sets of twins, and i dont even remember her "trying for a baby" the second time round! they already had a daughter who was a teenager. i cant pack her off to uni as DH ruined my uni disk   and its not been replaced. 

Jayne whats that new york city like? i was going to get it as love the tycoon games. adored hospital tycoon, so cheesy but so good. i have the movies and it was so adictive but i found after a while you couldnt do alot and every movie studio i opened just ended up the same old thing. 

i recently picked up fame academy for 97p at pc world, its a bit simmie but slightly more tricky as you have to do tasks and create the "right" kind of house. 
i have just got back to playing sims2 as been on my everquest free trial, its now run out    and that was soooo adictive! got to re subscribe every month now, its one of those online games that you run round doing quests in a place called Norrath. i have the other version of it on ps2 (also adictive!!)

anyway im off to nurse DD as she is off school today with headaches etc, feeling a bit icky. (shes almost 10 and i think horemones are kicking in if her attitude is anything to go by!    )

corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I played my game last night for a whole hour! and Hope to load it up again this morning .... 
I have a new neighbourhood with two families - and a Uni - no cheats or hacks allowed in the neighbourhood lots - but they are avalible at Uni.......
I also got a few more downloads from the TSR nursry theme week stuff 
Corrina hope DD is better - I have just been reading your jokes on here - they are so funny.

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

hi Dizzi, 
glad you liked them, i love a filthy joke, not much time for the clean stuff lol

i havent played with mine for at least a day! got BIL over so we play animal crossing togethre on the nintendo DS (brilliant game!! im such a kid) 

DD is better, althoguh her attitude hasnt improved, and now the weeks holiday starts, the same week Dh has to work up in leather head. HMMMMM think there could be a connection lol!

all the best 
Corrina


----------



## ♡ C ♡

well I still can't gt my pregnant!!!  think I have an infertile sim!!  been trying for quite a while now!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

I just found this thread as well.  Havent had the game long but seem to be spending hours on it.  My sim got pregnant and had twins, now one of the twims seems to be going after every man in sim land while the other one just wants to go to work all the time.  Such fun!!

T xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

ok I'm the only onw with the problem lol!!


----------



## Marielou

Oh Anne, Poor you for losing your sims!   

Dizzi ~ Whaddya mean, I'm controlling?!    I just like order and discipline!      

Clare ~ Yes, I've had that problem before, with a sim not getting pregnant.  I had them adopt a baby, and the day the baby arrived, she got pregnant   

Marie xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

oh will look into that one


----------



## Jayne

Hellooooooo fellow sims addicts  

Welcome to our new addicts also  

Afraid I'm still neglecting my Sims in favour of my Tycoon City New York   Think I may give them a little play later today though    

Corrinna - TCNY is good   I'm enjoying it anyhow, but I've never played any of the tycoon games before.  Have almost bought the theme park one a few times, but have just been too addicted to my sims to get it    Might get a cheapo copy of it though and try it out   I may eventually get the Movies one, but will wait for cost to come down first   

Dizzi - Another new neighbourhood    What are you like?    Do you delete the old neighbourhoods when you start a new one?  How many do you have?  I've never created a new one.  Not even really played in anything other than Pleasantview.  Have tried out the others, but just can't settle into them    

Clare - I've had an infertile Sim too, and like Marie, once I got her to adopt she then got pg! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Marie* Order and Disapline means Controlling ....  go on tell the new Sims Addicts how you play 

*Jayne* I did a Big delete as game was running slow and have just 3 neighbourhoods Pleasentville - veronville and My own Fall Springs
which is supposed to be a No Hack neighbourhood - I do seem to have the energiser painting in both houses, the exception to this rule is Uni - I have the college ajuster and use it 
I have played the theme park game - but couldnt get into it, My old Favorite is Theme Hospital it was the first PC game I ever played and bought -

*Clare* for Sims to get pregnant the need high daily and relationship scores and the female adult should be more than 3 days from elder, try going through all the options on the menu ending with "try for a baby"

*Pickle* Nice to see you here too, well done on your twins

*Corrina* I managed to play Saturday -

*Anne* is your Pc Sims ready 

I think its time we did another Challenge  What do others think 

Where are all our other Addicts  Come on tell us how your playing.

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

I've got rollercoaster tycoon 3 Its good want the adds for that as well as the Sims as jut have the basic for them both


----------



## carrie3479

theme hospital is a classic, so cheesy but so addictive. i have zoo tycoon, did have rollercoaster tycoon but wasnt over keen on that.
i have the movies, i noticed while looking at the gamestastion website today that it is down to £9.99 now. worth buying. i also noticed alot of the tycoon games are about £5 or there abouits. i have monopoly tycoon, my fave games rolled into one!havent played today as been taking a concrete garage down! i know a womans work etc, got to give dh a helping hand occasionally lol

corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

I agree that Theme Hospital is cheesy but addictive!

On the infertile sims front, go for adoption.  Mine adopted as well and ended up with more baby sims than she could cope with.  Had to hire a nanny!

Tracy xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

can't find movies on there I mean ont he gamestation website was jsut having a look


----------



## DizziSquirrel

CLARE 
Be more specific in your above post so that we may help ( click on the little pad and pen symbol on the right side of your previous post   )

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Need Help  How do i order more food??  
I ring for groceries but I can never buy anything it says cost of shopping $0 delivery $50 and i can't seem to change anything


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Welcome to all the new players. Hope you have fun!!!

Dizzi am soooo up for a challenge.

Feeling quite bored atm. Haven't played for days. Been on TSR a bit though but have learnt to tame my enthusiasm lol. Now I don't download everything I see (just every other thing) he he he

The family I am playing I managed to get the dad to achieve his ltw, but once I get them there I can't see the point in playing them anymore, so I have to make them have another baby!! and another one and another one!!!

I just can't seem to play without having loads of babies.

Think I'll set it up now that you've all got me thinking about it, only trouble is it takes about 30 mins to load and I can't use pc whilst its loading. Soooo annoying!!!

Well have fun, can't wait to see what the challenge is.

Love
Shelly_anne xxx[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 18:25Clare you can either pick up the phone and dial services (I think) or do what I do and delete the fridge and buy another one.

Think you can also order on the pc.

Shelly_anne xx[br]Posted on: 28/05/06, 18:26Clare you have to press the up arrow to increase the cost


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Thank you managed to get some food into the house!


----------



## stpcarly

Clare when you call for your groceries, you have to adjust the bar to the total amount you want to spend on groceries.


----------



## carrie3479

**** just a quickie there is a bundle of tycoon games on ebay at the mo including rollercoater 1 and 2 + add ons, casion tycoon, sim city 3000 etc!!!!!*****

dribbling at the thought and buttering up DH as i type!!!!! found them as looking for my sim expansion pack replacements! not paying out for ones from a shop as only need 1 disk from each replaced! (yes im tight lol)

Corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

In pleasantville, is it possible to build more houses?  I built one on the patch of land that was for sale but theres no more land for sale so cant build any more.

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

yes you can build more houses 
Check out your sims guide - there is an icon on the main panel that allows you to place lots in the neighbourhood veiw of various sizes
also check out http://mikeinside.modthesims2.com/guides.html

but the Sims booklet takes you through all stages I just cant find mine at the moment to help you more.

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♡ C ♡

think I've sorted out my infertile sim proplem shes TTC with an elder!!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

I didnt know elders could manage it!

Thanks Dizzi.  I've got the booklet so will have a look.  Need to build up the amount of sims in pleasantville or it'll become too inbred!!!

T xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

don't think they can lol got no babies will have to find her a new man!
Which sims are rich in pleasantville?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Elder Male Sims _CAN_ "try for baby" Elder female sims can not, neither can adult female sims 3 days or less away from being Elder. 
What EP's do you have 

OK Challenge Idea

SIMS
 A 2.4 family 
Mum Dad and 2 kids any age group!
Favorite clothes, skin, hair, etc,
put them all in a picture and post ( names as well if you like)

What do you think 

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

good idea dizzi, 
does this count? mum whos pg, dad and child? tech 2 kids!?

will attempt to work out my tech phobia and locate the pics of my simmies!!!!

as far as ttc with sims, i did find a few couldnt get pg for ages it always seems to be the ones who want family aspirations, failing that you only want 2 kids and they keep having twins!!! ARRGGHHH

corrina


----------



## ♥Saila♥

The Goth family are the richest in pleasantville!!


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

The Goth family are rich enough to move into that huge house, but when i got them in there i lost them in the maze of corridors and staircases!

T xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

thanks for that I've one wanting to marry a rich sim.


----------



## Marielou

Love the challenge idea Dizzi  

How long shall we say we'll have? (Bear in mind DH has 2 days off now, so I can do mine on Friday?)

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Friday will be Fine Marie - but shall we post Monday evening 

Give people the weekend ?

Pictures will need to be Clear, prehaps a head and shoulders of each family member and a close up full size one and any that need to show off special features such as tatoos? along with the group one.

Will your family be Blonde? Redheads? Goth? old? multi race ? The Choice is yours........

For new members to the sims thread there is LOTs of help re uploading Pictures for the challenges in the FAQ section (direct link)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.msg557243.html#msg557243
- if more help is needed just ask. we all had to work it out lol

This will be our 3rd challenge ** SIM FAMILY **Who is taking Part 

_Names please_

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

me for definate!!! worth a giggle! 
does it need to be a new family made solely for the purpose or one of our existing families??

Corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

I'll have a go!  

Tracy xxx


----------



## AnneD

Aww I want to play but I STILL haven't got my laptop back and when I do I've got to spend ages reloading everything again!!!  Can't believe I've lost every single things on there including all my hacks and lovely TSR stuff     Still, I suppose starting from scratch might be quite fun now that I know more about the game    This sounds a fab challenge can we please please do it again when I'm up and running again  

I'm planning lots of putting my feet up and simming  

Happing Simming girls,

A (pining for simming)  Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Of Course Anne - I did wonder if you had your PC fixed in time   

my PC is playing up terrible at the moment I have asked DH if I can get ist serviced ASAP before I too lose everything  
I have to switch it on 3 and 4 times resetting it and turning it on and off at the wall just to get it to the main log in page - once there its fine  

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Ooh Dizzi - don't make my mistake - I hope you've got everything backed up!  i keep remembering even more files that I've lost    And I'm having serious withdrawal symptoms from TSR


----------



## Jayne

Anne - Just noticed your sig that you got a BFP!  Massive congratulations hun  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG! ANNE How did we miss your 

Well Spotted eagle eye Jayne!

 CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS AnNe  ​
OOh I am all excited for you hun 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Thanks Dizzi and Jayne    It still hasn't sunk in yet and keep expecting to look instantly pg    We're sooo chuffed though


----------



## carrie3479

*huge congratulations Anne, you must be over the moon  *

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move]

corrina


----------



## shelly_anne

Anne

Have already said it but will do so again.

MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH

Wishing you a very heathy and happy pg!!!

Take care

Love
Shelly


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Congrats on your BFP!!!  

Tracy xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Anne Congrats on your BFP thats 2 on here whos going to be the 3rd??[br]Posted on: 04-06-2006, 13:24:35where do I download stuff from the TSR too?


----------



## Bels

New Home Sims Players ......


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59635.0.html


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks bels !

Clare http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.msg557747.html#msg557747

TSR has a wizard you can download to make it easier - basicly if the game is on your "c" drive go to my documents e a games and keep opening the folders and one will say DOWNLOADS if its not in the list make a new folder - this is where you save too

Hope this helps Check out the *TECH* posts in the FAQ

Back Later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

Have created the family but might not get the pics posted for a few days.  Still wlrking on all this technical stuff!  Quite proud at becoming a charter member so now going to work on my gallery!  I'm presuming I can put some SIMS pics in there?

Also chuffed that me little egg hatched!  Got the idea from you dizzi so hope u dont mind!

Tracy xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Well done Tracey I will sort mine tommorow too before my nights again. And  upload them to a new album in the charter member area

Where has your June egg gone  it says it will hatch July now  

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

hi all, still trying to sort out the pic of my family. pc is running really slow for some reason, although DH is threatening to reinstall the thing   
needs formating i think   not techie myselfoh well of to enjoy the sun while it lasts (and the piece while kids are at school  )

corrina


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya 

Dizzi - My June egg hatched into that flying elephant thing on the left side of my posts!  hehehe.  Like him!  So i thought I'd have a July one and see what hatches out of there.  Such fun!

Gonne have a play with uploading some pics over the next couple of days.  Will be so proud of myself if I manage it!

T xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have been a bit naughty with the challenge.....
Ive not done it yet!

I have instead completed my Halliwell Manor 
complete with Piper, Pheobe, Paige, Leo and toddler Wyatt!

Will catch up with the challenge friday/sat as on nights now again 

Hope everyone is OK

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Sorry not going to be able to do this one.

Gonna have some time out from ff for a while.

Got quite a bit of personal stuff happening atm so gonna wish you all well and happy simming!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Shelle I hope that whatever is happening right now you rember we are here for you Hun

Thinking of you 

~Dizzi~
[br]Posted on: 8/06/06, 17:43
sneak Peek at Charmed house and family here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42699.msg807929.html#msg807929


----------



## Pickle_99_uk

Hiya, 

Still working on it!  Havent forgotten. I've figured out today how to upload photos to my gallery - very proud of myself!  Took some photos of my sims and now just have to figure out how to upload them!  

T xxx


----------



## carrie3479

arghhhhh
i now know NEVER to listen when dh says DONT WORRY ITS ALL SAFE! he reinstalled the pc and didnt put my simmies on a disk. not a happy bunny i can tell you, just getting on really well with one family, aspirations practically done and WHOOSH they are gone    

looks like i may have to take a rain check on the challenge, i aim to do it ASAP though after battering the dh with a frozen haddock!

corrina


----------



## AnneD

Oh Corrina,

I feel your pain hun! I lost all of my lovely simmies and downloads when my laptop died! I only got my laptop back yesterday so I spent most of last night reloadiing Sims 2 and the expansion packs - dying to get going again!

Anne xxx[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 10:11Where are all you simmers? 

Whoopee I've finally got my sims up and running again. I spent ages trying to get back all of my downloads from TSR and then went to play sims but it wouldn't work and kept coming up with an error so it's taken me days and days to fix it. Of course I've lost all of the houses I made and my own little simmies but I'm just excited to get going again and make some more. One downside is that I've lost the triplet hack and for some reason my energiser painting hack won't show up in the game but I'm sure I'll ge it going soon.

Happy simming.

Anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am Here Anne -   Just been stuck on nights so no time to play - Dh bought me a new hard drive so after my holidays I am going to do a BIG uninstall and re -install on the new hard drive - And I am to have some more RAM put on 

There is a link to the triplet hack in the FAQ  
I will try and find it for you later - I am off to the Dentist - Catch you later
Glad your Simming again  

 to the Other Simmers

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi Dizzi,

Hope the dentist wasn't too painful   .  I checked the FAQ for the triplets hack and there isn't a link just the name of the site but when I try to find the hack it just brings up chat forums about the hack  

I've got another problem now - all those hundreds of downloads I put back onto my machine aren't appearing in the game - haven't a clue why as I've used the TSR wizard just as I used to.  I also downloaded the energiser painting again and did all the usual things and unzipped it to downloads in Sims 2 but that's not showing either.  My machine is going bonkers, or is it just me


----------



## DizziSquirrel

What Ep have you got 

try clicking enable downloads on the screen when it comes up after loading then at first opptunity exit the game and re load - Dl should then appear, I had this trouble with OFB and worse on FFS

I think it was shelle that found the triplet hack again for us - I will have a quick search for you, in a bit 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi Dizzi,

I've got all of the expansion packs except FFS.  Finding it really weird that I didn't have these problems before   I've now got the downloads showing up but in a strange way.  E.g.  with the hairstyles - about 30 of the same style shows up on the choices   and some when you select them show up with no hair at all - just a blank head   I've obviously got gremlins somewhere so I'll have to fiddle for a bit longer  

Just got a bit upset and teraful because my brother-in-law was a bit off with me - think my hormones have gone into overdrive   So I'm rebelling and instead of doing the housework i'm going to play for most of the day to cheer me up  

Anne xx


----------



## Jayne

Hi  

Sorry, have been AWOL.  Not much time for computers let alone sims recently, and when I have had chance (about an hour last weekend), I played Black & White.  Going to dedicate some time to my simmies this weekend though - probably tomorrow   Still haven't done that hairdresser business, so that's first on the agenda.  Getting quite excited thinking about playing again    What a saddo!  

Anne - Glad to see you're up and running again, despite having lost all your previous houses and sims  

Dizzi - Good luck with the new PC and getting some more RAM.  It definitely makes the world of difference to Sims.  Best thing I ever did - that and the upgraded graphics card.  

Hi to everyone else  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

jsut got my self open for business and university


----------



## carrie3479

Hi all,
ive got all my EPs back on the computer, and now DH is obsessed.
have you seen the one coming out in Autumn its a pet one. looks qite good as they are like an extra member of the family so much better than the unleashed for the original sims.

cant wait to have a play with that. I am just waiting to get the family fun pack and glamour pack and ill be well away!!!!

take care all

Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Corrina
I spotted this a few days ago - looks great dosent it!
heres the official link.

The Sims 2 next EP is announced with info, screenshots and a pre order button for future release. . . . .

Its Sims2 PETS !!! 
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/ep4_index.php

While FF was down I had hours on the Sims - I did another uninstall -re install onto our new external hard drive! and sorted all my downloads
so I have started again with the brokes/pleasents

Not sure I will get the glamour pack, as I have not re-installed FFP - still out on that one.
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

I have just uninstalled and am in the middle of re-install of the lot.

I got a bit bored cos I had kids everywhere and had room for any more, so am gonna be really good this time and not go baby mad (hmmmm....... might be very, very difficult to follow lol).

Only started playing again sunday and in that time had about 8 babies!!!

I looked at the pre-order page and it looks like it only applies to america and canada (please correct me if I'm wrong).

Hope everyone is ok.

Good to have our home back!!

shelly_anne xxx


----------



## Marielou

Yay, we're back! 

Can't wait for the pets ep, I'll have to buy that   Anyone know when its out?  

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Marie - I think the new EP is out in November but don't quote me on that    It looks great fun but I don't think my laptop would stand it.  Think I need one laptop for playing and one for work at this rate    DH won't let me use the desktop because I think it would die a death.  

Shelly-anne - hi hun - I went baby mad too and it was getting a tad busy on there but I must admit I've missed all of those kiddies and teenagers since I had to start again but I'm gradually adding to them.  But what with OFB, Uni and Nightlife there's too much to choose from to play and not enough time   

Dizzi - I'm with you on the FFP - I'm not sure what it added to the game - think I should've just stuck to my TSR downloads and not bothered with it.  What's the glamout pack?    Not heard of that one - sounds like fun  

Corrina - Hi - I'm not impressed with the FFP at all and think it's more fun downloading extras from TSR - though I think I'll have to stop it because they're filling my memory up - eek!  The pet EP looks great and I love the fact you can make them breed   

It's chucking it down with rain today and I can't be bothered to do my work so think I might have a little play until DH comes home  

Happy simming girls - great to have our thread back!

Anne xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Very Quick post - heres a link and a release date!

http://play.com/Games/PC/4-/1102136/-/Product.html?searchstring=Sims+pets

See you tomorrow

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

thanks for posting the link Dizzi, I think I wil hint towards that for an early xmas pressie!!!!

It hasnt rained the last few days here luckily (tumble dryer blew up and now waiting for new one to arrive but there was balls up at the place where they are sent from  ) so not allowed to rain till i get it!! bloomin cold here though in a jumper today might even put the heating on a touch!

corrina


----------



## Marielou

Oh dear ..... sims pets due for release 20/10 and my baby due for 'release' 05/11.     Whats a girl to do?!!    Hmmmmmmmmmmmm might buy it anyway, and then resume play once I have a minute to myself.  How cruel of the sims ... don't they know I have a (small) life away from playing?!!! 

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh dear Marie descions, descions   

Guess you get the game and pray baby arrives late    

Have been downloading more stuff this morning - after the re install finding I am missing fav downloads  

got to get ready to go to mums now

See you later
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Hiya,
For those with the open for business pack ~ is it worth it?  It looks like a LOT of work, and I still havent installed it as my PC needs a bit of a cleanup first, create more space and all that    but just from reading about it, it sounds HARD and not fun! 

I really am looking forward to the sims pets, has anyone else noticed they're crept the price up?  All the other ep's have been £19.99 or £14.99 from play, this one is £34.99 or £26.99 from play!    

Marie xx


----------



## AnneD

Hi Marie,

I thought OFB sounded like hard work too but I really got into it.  The only problem is that once you get the hang of it it's hard to let your sims have a life other than work because you want their business to be successful.  I've only ever played with home businesses so not sure how it works if your sim has a community business but so far so good and it's extremely addictive.  I'm played with OFB much more than Uni so I'm starting to wonder why I bothered with Uni as I found it a bit boring but think it's because I'm anally retentive when it comes to my sims studying so they're all a bit too swotty and boring  

Sims Pets does look fun but your right it's pretty expensive compared to the others - maybe they'll reduce it nearer the time or once it's actually out


----------



## carrie3479

Hi all,
I agree with you Ann when it comes to Uni. I try and keep it on the fastest setting though to get through it as does get a bit repetitive and boring. Ive found it impossible to study and have a social life on there. OFB is great if you have a home business as you can just go back and forth, but i find it hard going with community lots, especially if you have kids etc. 

im wondering if the pet EP is more expensive as its more like an animal version of the sims where as the other EPs have been comunity add ons etc. i know you can breed different animals and as far as i can work out they have a kind of personality thing like you get when starting your own sim. Just my opinion. might wait to see if i can find it cheaper thoguh as cant warrant thast amount so close to crimbo, and other family stuff.

Corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have to agree with you about Uni, 
except I hack my way through Uni using a great little object from sim slice 
I send sims to uni and hack there grades and give them just the skills they need then put them into semester 7 tweak the skills/grade to just cover the year and send them to their exam - then after semester 8 is over I use the 3 days till they graduate to have fun with them socially, I am affraid I do a few sneeky things to like use the funds to buy expensive items like bed/fridge computors etc and have them placed in their inventory so when they go back to the neighbourhood they have a couple of luxuray items or items to sell for cash. 

As for OFB I like the new objects and I like the idea of home buisness but other than the one florist shop Ive not had sucsess with any of the others even using things like the energiser painting so its a continual round of work - I like the hairdressing one but cant seem to get to the first skill level 
So for me OFB is great for objects but not nesacarly game play.

Pet's seems like a really good idea as Corrina says


> animal version of the sims


 with out adding neighbourhoods possibly  it will be nice to play houses with kids and pets - much more realistic, like you guys the price is high ATM bet I end up pre- ordering 

Talking of neighbourhoods it bugs me that there are so many .... realisticly most peoples pc's probably cant cope with so many loading screens - it takes so long to load each area that to me the soultion would be having just one complete neighbourhood per Area such as 
if strangetown loads and the srceen we see has 3 areas within it "downtown" a "uni" and a "buisness" area with spaces to build new properties. the area could be scrollable  Oh well Maxis has done it this way and I am rambling now. . . . .

has anyone master building house without auto roofs 
I downloaded a pda tutorial from the sims resource - but have yet to try it  
I want to try and make a story for upload using pictures but my families always end up very samey - suppose its cause I like playing certain asperations more than others.

just watched Re-location Re- location with Kirsty and Phill - So want to get the sims loaded and build me a dream home, see you later. . ..

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Talking of neighbourhoods it bugs me that there are so many .... realisticly most peoples pc's probably cant cope with so many loading screens - it takes so long to load each area that to me the soultion would be having just one complete neighbourhood per Area such as
> if strangetown loads and the srceen we see has 3 areas within it "downtown" a "uni" and a "buisness" area with spaces to build new properties. the area could be scrollable


Didnt they have something similar on the original sims making magic i think or am i just doolally?! It would be so much easier to have it all in one. i find that when i load a new neighbourhood the pc goes sooooo slow, and its a bit jerky aswell (prob my old and knackered pc though!)

with uni i normally empty the dorm if im not ina seperate house and put in the best bed so that they sleep better, plus i decorate the room so they like the environment. lot of effort though.

Corrina


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

I subscribed to simslice last night so I could have the uni hack, but my game keeps crashing since I downloaded it.

Do any of you know where I can get the conflict detection thingy from.  I have had it before but have no idea where it has gone.  

I just spent 2 days going through all my downloads and have deleted probably 80% of them as I will never use them.  Now my game loads in about 10 mins!!!

I have a tip for playing the broke household.  I sold all their possessions, including the wallpaper and carpets, completely knocked down their house and rebuilt it bigger and bought them cheaper but better items like beds, kitchen equipement and still had about 20,000 simoleans left at the end of it.  She really has expensive taste lol no wonder there were so skint!!

Hope you are all ok!!
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hiya Shelle 
Strange that the uni hack is causing your crashing  are you sure its not part of a download left behind from the clearout 

The confliction thing you need is http://sims2pack.modthesims2.com/

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_

Hope this helps

I like the tip for the broke house - must admit I tend to knock down the internal walls and re build and re decorate, as you say she has expensive tastes! prehaps we should post pictures of our broke house 

I have dustin and angela living together now after uni - engaged and working hard to have enough money for a wedding!
Brandi had twin boys with her pregnancy!
Dustin moved back home first to give brandi a financial boost 
Off swimming this morning so see you later
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

hi

dizzi thanks for that but its not the one I meant. The one I want is the hack conflict detection utility. I have no idea where I got it from and I remembered earlier what it was called but there is a file missing when I run it. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Shelly_anne xx[br]: 8/08/06, 18:56Hi again

I've found it!!

http://www.simwardrobe.com/

It checks to see if any of your hacks conflict with other ones.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Cool - where do you save it too ?
Also how easy is it to use 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

I unzipped it to my documents but you need to do all 3 items because it doesn't work without th SWsupport.dll file.  Thats why mine wouldnt work.

Its really easy to use.  You just double click on it and hit scan.  It then gives you a report.

Its just finished mine and I have a total of 90 possible conflicts!!  OMG  gonna go and read it all now.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Mine is running great at the moment so I will leave it for now - but at least I know where to find it 
I have been playing the Broke family still Brandi's Twins have grown to Child and Beau is a teenager Dustin came over so I got a couple of family pictures, cute hey.

Think its time to play Dustin and Angela . . . . .

In Mary-Sues house her new live in lover is another romance sim, (Daniel got the boot) who has also shared his bed with lillith !!! Mary sue will be an elder in a day or two and I plan on Lillith having Mary-Sues Lovers baby!

all under the same roof!

What is happening in your game 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

OMG your games sound so good! I am having my pc "tidied" today by someone from work in preparation for the sims pets! I can't wait and need everyone preparing I'll be devasatated if I need my pc wiping as I will lose saved games I think.

My Broke family have tried opening a home toy store, very unsuccessfull at the moment they can't move or anything and Brandy had twins third time round and Dustin is desperate to go to Uni! oh I could gab for ages about my sim families I love them all!


----------



## Jayne

Hi  

Really strange reading you all talking about the Broke pleasant families in their original state.  Mine are all a few generations on now.  

I too have the Uni hack and find it great for whizing sims through.  That and the quads hack are the only 2 I use.  

I like Open for Business as find it handy to give the oldies something to do whilst they are waiting to pop their clogs!  Saves them from taking midnight dips in the swimming pool only to find the ladder has disappeared   (that was fun though!    ).  Usually try to give them home businesses as find that far easier on their energy levels.  Have had a few successful ones now, and tend to add any old thing to the shop, ie. the florist doesn't just sell flowers, it sells plasma screen TV's too   

Not played that much recently as no time, but I do miss my simmies   

Love that the next EP will be a pet one   Exciting!  Definitely geting that.  

Definitely worth getting your PC's sorted out.  I had a new graphics card and a load of RAM added to my desk top (which these days is only really used for games as I use my laptop otherwise) and it made the world of difference.  Cost me a couple of hundred quid for both, but well worth it if you're a Sims addict  

Happy gaming everyone   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## 555pebbles

i have just played my first game of sims and the first couple died in a fire then I lost another family to a fire very addictive I have the sims delux first one I think.
So is it the norm I am frazzeling them all in fires!!!!


----------



## Prue

Hi Pebbles,
Sorry no good with Sims myself.
I posted to ask you where you got your glittery Pebbles logo from please?
love
Prue.x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Pebbles Hun

I have joined your post to our thread 
as Sims being so addictive an all
I felt we could all help you out a wee bit more from here.

OK  on Getting the Sims and Joining us 

Fires = low cooking skill and Sims wandering off while making a meal from the stove.
for a few simoleons put a smoke alarm in the room where the Stove is and get one sim to study cooking seriously,
so they cook the meals mostly.

Other than that I cant think of anything as I just realised you got the sims 1 for your neice  and we have now all converted to SIMS2
if there are any Sims1 addicts out there prehaps you could start another thread to help each other 

Click here for reasons to buy sims 2 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,44736.msg557217.html#msg557217

Happy Simming

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Jayne ~ My Broke family etc are now a few generations down ... feels strange hearing about them again, I'd almost forgotten about the originals! 
Made me laugh with you giving your oldies midnight swims and taking away the ladder      ~ one of my oldies is about 86 now, and refuses to die!  Might have to 'help her out' soon 

Just noticed theres another small expansion pack out soon http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/1102156/The_Sims_2_Glamour_Life_Stuff/Product.html ~ I know not everyone likes these small ones, but I do as you get extra items etc and I don't use downloads as they never seem to work in my game and I got frustrated with it all 

Marie xx

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I think I might get my PC totally wiped and start again with the sims! I am on a mission to try and bring back bella goth!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Well I am finaly back online and able to chat with you all 

sailaice before you wipe your PC check you have every disc for every peice of hardware! 
we just formated and I did not have my internet instalation disc!

but _WORSE _ was I could not update my graphics card driver and So although the Sims re loaded (after yet another full install  ) Its graphics options were so limited I could not play!

You have been warned 

How is every one else doing  hows gamplay in your house 

Any one want any EP's 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,66032.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

Well im totally miffed,
Dh had to reinstall the PC and now I have to start YET AGAIN from scratch. We got some virus on it after my D D was allowed to use it for all of 5 mins, how do they manage it!!!

now just got to find a spare few hours to reinstall it all again, I had fab family of about 5 generations aswell!    all thanks to a mission of marrying off 6 children!

anyways better hop to it lol

corrina xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Corrina
We are in the same boat hun - I really feel for you 

Hope you get re installed soon it takes me just over an hour alone to re instal my downloads!
I finally got to play on my Sims monday!
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anyone still playing 

With the nights drawing in - I am sure we will all be back with our loittle families!

I have managed a few plays since my re-install and glamour stuff arrived yesterday so I have installed it - its ok not many items - a few more base objects for the re- colour wizzes!

Cant wait for pets - think thats going to be the best EP to date 

Whats everyone else up to 
corrina are you re installed yet  
~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Dizzi - I'm finally back to playing ... I had about 3 weeks off, as our PC crashed while playing the sims, and I was SO lucky I'd backed up my files, as we lost a hard drive  and for a while there, we thought we'd lost all my saves! 

Its all back up and running now, but I still need to get going with the business pack   - and I too can't wait for the pets EP!  Mum's got it for my birthday (which is just after the ep is out, handily) and I can't wait!

Marie xx


----------



## Jayne

I still haven't had time to play   Hopefully when the Pets EP comes out I will get going with it again.  Can't even remember what I was up to/where my families are now.  I know I was going to do that hairdresser business, but don't think I've played since, either that or I got sidetracked on the one time I did play, with vampires    Think the whole vampire thing was a bit boring really    Still love the business pack though, just to give the oldies something to do before they die  

Have cancelled my subscription to TSR, as wasn't using it.  

When is the Pets EP out?  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne

Pets is out 20/10/06!

http://www.play.com/Games/PC/STCS6/3-/1102136/The_Sims_2_Pets/Product.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have just watched a really good Pets Video heres the link!
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/ep4_videos.php?movieID=1&play=hi

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Dizzi   I want it NOW!   

Does look really good   Think this will be the best EP so far   

Watching that video has inspired me and I'm going to try and have a little play on Sims later   That'll be the end of me once I do, I'll be a re-born again Sims addict    

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

I want it now too!!!    It looks fab, I'm off to play on my sims for a bit!

(got two hours before Ant and Dec  )

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive been playing all day!

having a bit of Sim time just latley

Post a picture of the family your playing!

I am playing a dizzi created large family so far the mum has a daughter married and left home 
Quads with her new hubby - all in Uni senior year and twin boys children!

Just pairing off the quads now - got 2 romances/ engagments sorted
Will be back there before bed after X factor and FF

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive been playing all day!

having a bit of Sim time just latley

Post a picture of the family your playing!

I am playing a dizzi created large family so far the mum has a daughter married and left home 
Quads with her new hubby - all in Uni senior year and twin boys children!

Just pairing off the quads now - got 2 romances/ engagments sorted
Will be back there before bed after X factor and FF

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I played, I played!   

Had a few hours of play yesterday and really enjoyed it   Couldn't really remember what all  my sims were up to in Pleasantview (the only area I've ever seriously played in) and decided to just leave them be now, and start a whole new town up from scratch.  It's Crystal Springs and in it I created some sims to get me started, a single male, a single female (wonder what will happen there  ), and 2 married couples.  Decorated all the landscape and had fun doing that   

One of my married couples is a bit unique as I'd downloaded a rather good likeness of Bradd Pitt and Claudia Scheiffer off TSR aaaages ago.  Not that I'm major fans of either, but they are really well done, so thought I'd just get them for the sake of it.  Couldn't get a decent Jennifer Aniston or Angelina Jolie.  Soooo, am playing them at the moment Brad and Claudia Pitt, who've just had a baby girl called ....... wait for it ....... Suri!    I don't like to copy real life exactly!    With all my sims in Pleasantview, other than 2 boys called Jack and Ben, I've not copied anything from real life, and even then, Jack and Ben in game were twin boys, whereas my Jack and Ben are of course not  

So, that's what I'm up to a the moment.  I'm still hoping for one of my sims to start up that hairdressing business.  Think I will do that with the single woman when I play her.  

I've played so far without any cheats or hacks, but blimey, it takes sooooo long to get them to have a decent house that way that I'm sure that they will be dead before they can afford the mansion that Pitt's would be so much more at home in    Maybe they won't make it and their one and only child (Suri  ) will have to just inherit all their money and move into the biggest house in Crystal Springs   

Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

You could cheat and give them 50,000 simoleaons!! I was playing this weekend too!! I finally got Brandi Broke sorted out!! I can't wait for Pets to be released!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

yay the threads alive again!

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Yay!! Who else is getting the Pets expansion pack 20th of october I can't wait!!


----------



## Marielou

I'm getting the pets ep  and can't wait!

I'm still doing my 'rules'  so playing with all my families - a 'day' in each house (sim day, not our day!) then onto the next house.  I've got one couple who have children twins, infant twins, and she's now pregnant again, and its VERY hectic and hard to play. 

Jayne - Love your Brad and Claudia with baby Suri  - does she have a lot of hair?!! I always seem to name sims after people ... I also have a habit of reusing a name whenb an oldie dies (its becomme another of my rules now  )

I've still only got one set of quads, who are children now, I didnt actually find them _too_ bad - just thank goodness my Mother sim didnt have an aspiration to have another baby when they were toddlers!

Marie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Oh god I am going to have to make some rules up too!! I usually do a sim family a human night if that makes sense!!   I am currently preparing them for the arrival of pets! I am think a collie dog for the broke family that will become an international pet star and make those poor little souls millionaires!!
I was playing the Dreamer family last night. I brought Darleen Dreamer back from the dead so now we have 2 more baby dreamers!
In total there is Darren, Darleen, Dirk (away at Uni) Doreon and Darnell!!


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  I forgot to say when I posted about my Brad/Claudia family that baby Suri is absolutely the most ugly toddler I have ever encountered in Sims!    Think it's because the parents' faces were so messed about with to get them looking like Brad and Claudia that when the genetics of the game came into play the baby was cute (because all Sim babies are cute   ), but the toddler      Will have to take a pic   Think I took some the other day, but they're on the desktop and at the mo I'm on the laptop.  Next time I start the desktop up (only ever use that to play sims these days, and for the boys to play games on), I'll try and remember to connect it to the net and download a pic here.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Would love to see that picture Jayne!

glad youve found some time to play again - crazy how you play loads then none then loads


----------



## Marielou

I'd love to see that picture too!

I was playing the sims yesterday, the Mum was downstairs, Dad was upstairs about to take a bath ... when the graphics must have distorted or something, as all of a sudden, I could see him sitting in the bath (it was like the celing was invisible) and he was naked - no blurry lines!    Really funny, so I took a few photos, but sadly, he was built like a ken doll, so no letching for me     

I'll have to sort out the photos I took   and share them with you!  How do I get them to show up in  my posts like you do, Dizzi? (wow, who can believe I've been a member for nearly 3 years now, and I've never done that   )

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh marie that is so funny A naked man 

to get the pictures in the post, when typing the reply click on additional options - browse then find the picture, it should be in ea games neighbourhood 1 (pleasntveiw) storytelling, then find the "snapshot" picture as it is larger.

Hope this helps  

I played last night for an hour to wind down, my big family the quads are back from uni and all moved into the family home again bringing with them $80,000 then after they'd spent that the dad got a $50,000 reward for saving the power station!

need to start moving them out to have the weddings and grandkids now   but I really want to play these elders out a bit longer as they have good jobs still and the youngest kids are only children!

Back here later Sims2, house work and shopping are calling


----------



## Jayne

Marie - I've had that a fair bit in my game. Mostly happens when I play the Uni expansion pack.



Dizzi squirrel said:


> Back here later Sims2, house work and shopping are calling


Dizzi - Glad to see you have your priorities right with Sims2 first 

Sailaice - I'm definitely getting Pets EP  Can't wait! 

I'll hopefully get chance to play on the weekend again 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I've preordered it today   I'm so happy!!


----------



## Jayne

Yayy, well done


----------



## ♥Saila♥

It's only £17.99 on play.com!! 20th of August I have a rota for this weekend freeing up all day Sunday to play on the sims I can't wait!! Just got the Glamour Pack too!! I may not have a life but my sims sure do!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Do you mean October 

I will order it from play.com too just as soon as I am home

I downloaded sims 2 for my mobile phone and have been playing it on my long coach journey !

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I am totally stoopid!! Yes I mean 20th of october!  

I am constantly changing mobile which is why I've never bothered with it on my mobile....


----------



## Marielou

Just noticed if you pre-order from play.com, you get a free dalmation dog in your game  

Marie xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Not Long left now!!! Woohoo   I am so excited I have taken time off work    shhhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## Jayne

sailaice said:


> Not Long left now!!! Woohoo  I am so excited I have taken time off work   shhhhh don't tell anyone


 

Spent some time with my Sims yesterday  Starting to get back into it again now and looking forward to the EP. Will be going to work though! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I am sorting them all out too and preparing them for the influx of pets! I already know who's having what!!


----------



## Jayne

3 days to go and then on day 4 ..........    Probably won't get chance to play until Sunday, but will be buying it on the day it comes out   

Hope the installation goes okay.  Not had any problems with any of the other EP's, so fingers crossed.  Going to defrag my PC and do a disk clean up and check, etc.  just to make sure.  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

My quiet Sim addicts

I managed a whole evenings play last night, just wanted to be in the land of make believe for a while 
this morning I found an email in my box that made me 



> Your order for The Sims 2: Pets (Expansion Pack) has been posted.
> 
> Please allow 3-5 days delivery.


      ​
Any one else playing or has the EP pre ordered 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Awww Dizzi, huge    

I'm going to buy my copy tomorrow in the shops, and hopefully get a chance to play over the weekend  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

[fly]!!!IT'S HERE ITS HERE THE SIMS 2 PETS EP IS REALLY HERE!!![/fly]

I won't be online for the next 3 wks!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

​
Ive been playing it this morning - heres some pictures Of my 1st created family pet!
Poppet (named after my own cat)
So far so good - a lot of my custom content is showing up even with custom content enabled OFF! 
I will be checking the web sites of where my hacks are from before I allow them back

Otherwise the Game loaded fine despite me forgeting to de-frag  (will do it later)
I too wont be around as much for a while & housework will be the bare minimum 
Hope you like the screen shots.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

More piccys!


----------



## Jayne

Sailaice -   Have you installed it yet?  What's it like? 

Dizzi - Fab pics   Stuff the housework - go play!      

I'm going to get mine later today   Some of us are stuck in work    

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Jayne  for being stuck at work!

least you can see FF!

Catch you later - might adopt dog next . . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Wow Dizzi, the photos look fab!!!    

Are the pets easy to play with, or do they make the game soo much harder?  Also ... will they harm my 'rules'     

Marie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Very easy!

you can not "control" them only interact, so for example 
your human sim clicks on the pet, like they would the fridge!
to train it, or give commands, or stroke, hug etc!
the rest of the time the animal does as it pleases!!!!

So should be fine with your rules, Ethan may stop play tho 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I'm sure Ethan will love mummy showing him the cats and dogs    It's very educational for them Marie!  Well, that's my excuse anyway


----------



## ♥Saila♥

OMG I can't believe I'm not on it and you are ARRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH  

is it good? is it great?? give me feedback I am still at work for the next 20mins!!! Is there a Critter Family?? The dog in there is pg already me thinks!!  

Where did you get the pink bed and wallpaper from??


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Blooming eck I've not played for aaaaaggggeeeessss!!!!!!!!

I've probably forgotten how to do lots of things.

I did preorder pets though so that arrived this morning.  I can feel a sim night coming on me thinks.

Trouble is I also bought championship manager 06/07 from play.com so we are hooked on that as well.

Can you believe I have actually got butterflies in my tummy at the thought of playing tonight!!

(sorry off topic - Marie Ethan is just scrummy!!!!)

Happy simming.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  I'm well stressed with these pets    Whatever you do, do not put the ready made dog couple into a house (especially if there are babies/children there as well) before you practice on a single animal in a nice quiet house!  I'm a nervous wreck!    It's a bit like the first time you use the triplet hack - but a zillion times worse!    

Other than that, fab EP!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Jayne* - you got the game and some time to play then!

Ive been playing most of the day - have to say I am doing really well with a newly created Sim male who has 2 adult Golden Lab's male and female!
the Male dog Sandy is in a pet career and the female dog is a sponge for learning new commands!
and I am going to try for puppies!

The Male Sim is now engaged and his fiance has moved in, dont think I will have kids just yet!

The cats and dogs are so realistic - I think this is my favorite EP by far, even DH was Impressed.
*
Salice* there is a critter family  
Pink wallpaper sims resource blossom nursery set, and the bedding is a sims resource one too, just cant think who by, most of my downloads are from TSR, 
I found a good site for maternity clothes the other day - needs a hack from Mod the sims which I have turned off at the moment 

*Shelle* I assume your still playing  

Well X facto -Tea - X factor and Sims is calling 
Catch you all tommorrow 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I'm going goggle eyed!  

Okay, have ditched the dogs from hell, and will return once I'm more experienced    

Have created a new choc brown lab and moved him 'Rex' in with a single female, who's been sprayed by a skunk!    They're skint, but the dog's trained as he's a smart ass!    He's got a job in showbiz!

Going to go shopping soon to buy Rex a love interest - hopefully!  Then it's onto puppies to train up and sell for a small fortune  

What on earth is the big fish tank like container in the buy options for.  Is it like a playpen for cats and dogs?  

Have you discovered that somehow yoru sims can turn into werewolves?    You have to call the pet trainer to get a reversal medicine - bit like the vamprocillin from the gypsy.  

Also, there's codes we can share apparently.  If you go into game options and click the key at the bottom, you get a code and can enter a code, shall we all share?   Mine's not very exciting - it's for green fur!  But if you want it, the code is ZZZ11ZZZ9QA1Z91ZB1A

Right, back to it    

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG

WEREWOLVES !!!
I had seen the icons but dont know how it happens and I have yet to see the Skunk!

You can put your pooch in the bath too  

have you noticed the new Phone option yet 
you can invite a whole family over very cool!

I too have a code to share ZZZ11ZZZ9Q11Z91ZB1A
Its for a white paws collar for dogs.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I don't know how they become werewolves yet either - must find out!  

I like the new phone option.  Handy for when one of your romance sims fancies her mate's husband but they've yet to meet     One of my sims is desperate to meet Brad!  

Okay, tried to go to the shops to get a pet, but no idea where to buy them    So, bought a cage and got a parrot and a guinea pig - parrot is good as it flies around if you leave the door to the cage open and you can teach it to talk, etc.  You can set them free as well   Not sure yet though if with the guinea pig it means that it disappeard forever or just runs around the lot.  Probably means gone forever.  Going to adopt a cat in a sec.  Will hopefully add a baby to the equation as well.  What a mad house!  I may even use my pregnancy hack and have quads!   

Not had anything to eat or a bath yet!  Addicted or what!    Dh just looked at it and walked off in dismay at how excited I am about the whole thing   

Oh, did you notice the insert that came with the game as well?  I think it's the next EP called 'Outdoor Fun - All Four Seasons of the Year'.  'You can take yoru sims ouside where they can egage in fun seasonal activities including snowball fights, playing pool games like Marco Polo and more.  They can also bask in spring showers, fish in their own ponds and grow rare fruit with unexpected consequences.  Whether you build them a winter chalet or a summer cabin, your sims swill enjoy every season - but watch out for the unpredictable weather!'

Could be fun  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Some more codes that have unlocked as my pets have progressed through their careers  

Navy Hearts Collar for Cats:  ZZZ11ZZZ9Z11Q91ZB1A

Stars Coat Marking for Cats:  ZZZ11ZZZ9ZAAQ91ZB1A

Jayne x  (still playing, but almost asleep!  )


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne    I hope you've got a lie in this morning !

I unlocked another code last night too, I also put in your green fur code and it works 

My code is for Dogs its a neon yellow furcolour - *ZZZ11ZZQ9QA1Z912B1A*
shelly_anne & sailaice are you playing 

Marielou have you got/are you getting this EP?

I am off for a little play, see you all later

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me Again - Just had to Post!

Sandy and Becca just had 2 puppies  
They are tiny and cute !

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi and Jayne

Sounds as though you are having great fun!!

I didn't get to play the other night, I forgot to disable my hacks so after spending over an hour rebuilding the dreamer house (I can't help it I just love demolishing and starting again) when I came to play I couldn't get them to do anything so I rand the HDCU and it didnt show anything so I ran the sims2 pack clean installer and disabled the inteeminator and the insiminator and by this time it was way past my bedtime.

When I got back to it yesterday I created a cat for the dreamers then sent Dirk off to uni so have been playing him and another one in uni.

Finished uni this morning but hair needed washing badly and have just finished drying/straightening so am back to it now.

I checked my codes but none are there yet.

Think I'm gonna be a bit of a coward with this ep   lol.  Think I'll steer clear of the 2 dogs that are ready for play (thanks for that tip Jayne).

Dizzi the pups are sooo cute but don't think I will do that for a while yet    

Right am going back to sim land while I have a quiet hour (hope I haven't just spoken too soon lol)

Happy simming!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

OH MY GOOD LORD!!!

I've just nearly had heart failure!! lmao

I told Dirk to teach the cat to play dead and he started to choke then collapsed on the floor.  I thought he was a gonna    

Stupid me didn't realise it would be sooo realistic.   

If you left click on the Werewolf want it tells you how to do it.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

shelly_anne said:


> If you left click on the Werewolf want it tells you how to do it.


Ahhhh, I see  Going to go find out how to do that then 

Dizzi - Cute pups 

The code you've given is to long by 1 letter/digit 

Did get a lie in this morning - thankfully!  Going to have a little play now in a bit and then of to circuits at 5.30. Got to get the blood moving! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Has anyone had the 'see wolf' want yet?

Apparently you have to have plenty of foliage/trees in your garden.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello
Glad you liked the picture, 
*Jayne* I have altered the code I'd put a 2 instead of the Z try it again 

Well Ive been to the pet store and bought the pups collars, as they are big now,
but could I work out how to get them on the pups   NOPE
I looked on the Sims offical site and discovered that you need to use the mirror 

Ive seen the see wolf want - but I have not clicked it yet, or completed it.

Oh well boards sorted back to it 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Never mind the collars    where's the pet store?   Mine are bound to run off soon, and I don't know where to buy the collars 

Do you maybe need a wardrobe to get the collars on the pets?  Is there a special pet wardrobe?  or maybe the kennels? 


Haven't had a wolf want yet, but looking forward to it and going to get tree planting


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne
in the neighbourhood veiw on the houses tab you will find some ready made premises with descriptions, place one, then go shopping. Or you can build your own, they are community lots.

Well Sandy and Becca's first 2 pups were given to the adoption agency, they then went on to have 2 more, both pups are adult now I have just sold the one for $900 both sandy and becca reached the top of their carerrs, Showbiz and security.
Sandy has retired and is elder, becca is yet to retire, you can prolong their life with kitty kibble (I am not doing that)

Another Tip Ive discovered, when you see the circle arrow thing on your pets icon - it means you have a set time to praise/scold them for whatever it is they've just done.



shelly_anne said:


> OH MY GOOD LORD!!!
> 
> I've just nearly had heart failure!! lmao
> 
> I told Dirk to teach the cat to play dead and he started to choke then collapsed on the floor. I thought he was a gonna


 OH Shelle_anne how funny!

Where did all the other sim fans go 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Finally come up for air!!!    I am exhausted, back to work tomorrow. Shattered!!! Extremely good game!! Nearly fell off my seat when the critters had three mini critters!!


----------



## Jayne

Thanks Dizzi   

Plucked up the courage to go back to the house with the 3 critter pups in.  Think I have them sorted now - sold one and gave the other 2 up for adoption!    The adults are all trained up and Brad and Claudia have retired.  They became elders with low, green aspiration though, and it said 'they'd not done much with their life, but it could've been worse!'    Suri's doing well though   She'll be off to uni shortly  

God, look at the time again!    I'm going to bed as definitely no lie in tomorrow! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## saphy75

awwww you girls are making me sooooo jealous. i haven't the time to play on sims and i'm sooooooo desperate for the pets one i am pleading with dh to buy it for me for xmas 

pam xx


----------



## Jayne

Haven't played since my last post - no time   Roll on the weekend


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I found another Sim addict with the pets EP amongst us  

Caz - she's promised to come say hi here to 
I played for a little while today, recreated me and DH's house and our two golden labs.
had to use the money cheat mind to have our house looking "just right"

If your pet is in a career be warned if they lose their job their needs plummet!
roll on the weekend to as I am working the next 2 days 

~Dizzi~


----------



## AnneD

Hi girls,

Ooh you're making me very jealous with your Sims playing, epecially with the new EP.  I haven't had time to play with my Simmies for ages and now my flaming laptop with all my simmies on it has died again so there'll be no sim land for me.  Dying to get the Pets Ep too but think I'll need a new machine first because I daren't but it on DH's desktop  

I love hearing about your simmie pets though, sounds like fun  

Happy simming, hope to join you again soon.

Anne x


----------



## Caz

Oh my. Sim Pets are great! 

I created a young batchelor with a modest house and 2 cats. He's already taught the clever one to play dead (the other is too stupid to learn anything but loves her cuddles). They fight with each other, sleep on the bed, sleep on the worktops and scratch the furniture to pieces. As for the cat teaster....how realistic is that! Just like real life. :sigh:

Now I think I might go to my family with the quintuplet girls and make a couple of critters for them to play with. They have loads of money so I'll hire a trainer for them.

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Quintuplets?? How did that happen?


----------



## Caz

Well, see, there's loads of multiple births in my town, on account of there being a (supposedly) disused laborotory up in the hills... 


I made them. Seriously I don't actually play the family much (or any of the other triplet, quads, quins or sextuplets in that town) because the game play is too slow with so many people on the screen, but they make great background stories and its a little tip I picked up from someone. When you settle in a neighbourhood with a Sim or Sim family you want to play, create several families of 6 - 8 people and move them in the same neighbourhood as your player family. Set all family members with a good friendly disposition and build them very basic houses (unless you like building houses like me). Then just leave them to get on with it and go play the Sim family/person you want to develop. You will never be short of people wanting to be your friend. When you get to those higher career stages where you need lots of friends, you will find it a lot easier to achieve. 

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

My game is really slow too   seriously considering buying a Dell computer. The expensive gaming one!!


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

I've been playing almost non stop lol

Really getting peeved with the pets!!  I'm playing the kim family.  I just don't have time to praise/scold or do anything else with them!! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr  (bet you cant tell I'm a bit annoyed can you   )

I have a problem with hack downloads.  I always check what squinge has done on Insiminator.net but when I try to download I get an error message telling me Application not found.  This is driving me nuts!!!

It means that I can't download the insiminator/inteeminator and boy do I miss it!!!

Any ideas anyone?

Sorry for the rant    

Hope you are all enjoying pets more than me


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelly_anne

Hi hun
I use mod the sims 2 for Squinges inteeminator 
http://www.modthesims2.com/index.php?
although I have it disabled at present cause of the new EP

My game is minimised atm and funny enough I put the Kim faimily in tonight not played them yet!!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Caz - Welcome to the addicts board    Thanks for the gaming tip.  Going to do that   LMAO at your cats destroying the furniture, fighting and sleeping on kitchen surfaces    So far all my pets have been trained to be perfectly behaved, but going to have some fun soon and create some unruly ones - sounds far more fun and less stressful than doing all that training  

Do any of you let your families fall into chaos, get slobby, sacked, etc? I'm always trying to keep mine perfect - best education, jobs, manners, etc. and pretty much every family in my game is just perfect!  Perhaps I need to lighten up a bit    

Sailaice - My PC was slow to, but I got a new graphics card and some RAM memory added and it's fab now   Really fast   That lot cost about £150, so might be worth considering over buying a new PC - unless of course you 'need' one anyhow   

Hope I can get a chance to play again over the weekend  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Shelly_anne
> 
> Hi hun
> I use mod the sims 2 for Squinges inteeminator
> http://www.modthesims2.com/index.php?
> although I have it disabled at present cause of the new EP
> 
> My game is minimised atm and funny enough I put the Kim faimily in tonight not played them yet!!!
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Ive been to the Site this morning and the inteeminator is not updated yet for EP4 (pets)
You can have an updated version of pregnancy wear any outfit, but you need to register on this site
http://www.insimenator.net/showthread.php?t=12865

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya Dizzi

I know the insiminator hasn't been updated yet but I was getting the same for any hack and even on some downloads.

I did an uninstall today and then a fresh install and so far it loads in super quick time.  Not tried any downloads yet so can't tell on that one.

I have spent all afternoon building a house for the mortimers.  Moved them in and created them a dog then adopted a another dog.  Move the blone caliente sister in then got them married and she is now expecting her first child.  (God I just can't help myself its soooo easy to get them pg lol).

I took some piccies of the house but for some reason they haven't appeared in the folder.  Will try and take some more.  Can you tell me how to get them in my post anyone? 

Hope you are all having fun!!

Love
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Jayne said:


> Sailaice - My PC was slow to, but I got a new graphics card and some RAM memory added and it's fab now  Really fast  That lot cost about £150, so might be worth considering over buying a new PC - unless of course you 'need' one anyhow


I think I need another hard drive popping in and some more RAM, no doubt will do that I just looked at that Dell PC and thought 'I neeeeeeed you'


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

I've been everywhere this week to get a sims 2 strategy guide and can't find one anywhere.

Any ideas anyone?

Love
shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelly_anne not sure about the book  but there are some online guides about try a google search, heres one link for you
http://uk.guides.ign.com/guides/564180/

Was it for you or a gift 
can I help?

I am still playing, work's got in the way this week
I have unlocked a few more codes which I will share next time I load up the game (need to copy them)

~Dizzi~
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi squirrel said:


> I am still playing, work's got in the way this week
> I have unlocked a few more codes which I will share next time I load up the game (need to copy them)
> 
> ~Dizzi~


Same here - grrrr to work! 

I haven't got anymore codes yet, but looking forward to pinching yours Dizzi 

Have only managed about an hour on the game this week  (including over the weekend!).


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Thanks for the link Dizzi, I'd already tried search but I prefer to read from a book, reading from the screen for ages sends my eyes     

I managed to get one from amazon and also the uni and ofb guides from pc world.  The uni 1 has arrived this morning and it has the sims 2 guide included as a bonus!! Grrrrr  So I needn't have bought from amazon.

All I can say about the guide is OMG its thick!!!    It must be about 3" thick.  Some fun bedtime reading for me.

Have had a little look through and found out that there is a cheat somewhere in the book to alter dorms, I am a bit of a build freak so I can't tell you how happy that made me.  (sad or what  )

I haven't done a thing with the pets yet, I am too busy building everyone a new house.

Still no Insiminator yet.

Hope you are all finding some time to play.

Enjoy!!

Love
Shelly_anne xxx

p.s  Can anyone tell me where to buy an mp3 player or a hand held game.  I took a sim everywhere yesterday and couldn't find one.

Thanks


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelly_anne 
glad you got the books, is the OFB one any good?

Jayne   at us and no time to play - I am like you in my gameplay style - trying to achieve ggod grades and careeres and nice houses etc! I have trained most of my pets too, home training mind.

Caz loved the game tip,  
I have one too for UNI put 8 sims in a house 4 male dif and 4 female, personalitys etc 
use the cheat to get them to semester 8 with good grades then leave the game with them on their last 3 days after graduating.
If using love candles then one of those sims will be sure to be generated,
giving you a uni graduate for a sim in your neighbourhood to meet!
love candles and uni cheat are on simslice.
Marie did you get Pets for your birthday 

Sailaice have you managed to speed up your PC? 

Anne & the others you still playing ?

I am going to go and have a little play now   

Back later with the Codes, housework and T can wait a while . . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hey can I join!! I was feeling like the only person I know addicted to the sims2!! You all seem to be talking about open 4 business but I don't have that exp yet... But i'm loving it when my pets make cute puppies!!!!!

Ruthie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ruthie

Welcome to the Sims thread! 
nice to have new Sim addicts!
Some of us (me included) have all the EP others have one or 2 
but we all   the Sims!

I've had puppies from golden labs - pictures are on here I think   have you had kittens yet ?

OFB was quite a good EP - having said that Ive not made any buisnesses lately, 
I did think about trying a resurant last night - insperation from Hells kitchen USA 
Any one tried a resturant 

Hope to play some more tonight, 
have been playing the "me" family in our replica house - twins are toddlers and so as soon as they become children 
I am going to move us to an american styled home -
pretending weve emigrated    

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

hiya so sorry ibve not posted for yonks bet yer all forgot me lol anyway a bit of news basically ant been on ant had time to woth all studying but all i can say is here i come sims lol i need sims 2 though looked llover for it today and can only find the expansion packs for sims 2 so will have to do with the sims triple delux till now til i find it is anyone else playing on the triple delux? cant wait to play with them again ill be there in five mins think i may delete the lot and restart? as i ant been on for that long? well here i come simmies in 5 mins good luck with the all catch yer later ohhhh im so excited lol sad arnt i lol!?


----------



## kee888

ohhhhh i meant to mention went in wollworths looking for the sims 2 like i say they dint have it but they did have some expansion packs for £5 so i picked one up ready and im going to go in tom and get some more lol xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Kee you still on sims 1 

ask santa for the sims 2
heres why LOL

CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry Kee I missed your first post
If your after a copy of the sims2 check out Play.com £26.99 free delivary
should arrive in 24/48 hrs 

just check the link i gave you read down and click to check your pc is up to spec.

I am off to play now too see you later

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

ty dizzi im not sure i presume it is sims one it was the triple delux i got like i say ant been on it for ages but been trying to get it today im off to have a look now see ya later xxx


----------



## kee888

p.s i cant wait til christam i need all the expansion packs for then lol xx


----------



## Jayne

Kee - Definitely upgrade to Sims 2 if you can, and get the EP's   Completely different world to Sims 1. 

Dizzi - Great Uni tip    I used it yesterday and I have about 8 lovely blokes all graduated and just waiting to be called via a friendship candle    

Lol at you getting your Sim family to move to emigrate    That's the best thing about this game, we can really let our imaginations take over  

I've been off work this past week with a bad back, which is thankfully now starting to mend (couldn't stand upright even for 3 days - nightmare!), so have been spending lots of time with my lovely simmies   Have been concentrating on one family really.  A single created female, with a romance aspiration.  The plan was to keep her single and childless and for her to be a bit eccentric and have tonnes of cats!  Hopefully kittens of the 2 I created for her.  That plan of course totally backfired.  By the time she'd satisfied a few of her romance aspirations she of course bumped into, a now elder, Brad Pitt and only went and got pg with boy and girl twins (careless woman  )    Then once they'd grown up and gone to Uni she only drank a shed load of elixir, thereby making her very young again and off she went and got pg again by a Uni Professor.  Single baby boy this time.    Who knows what she'll do next    The only people in that house who don't want a bit of romance are the flipping cats!  Unfortunately Bonkers, isn't so bonky about Pinky!     (loving that pink fur BTW).  

Anyone worked out yet how to get the collars on the cats/dogs?  Driving me potty that one.  Did think of trying the makeover chair yesterday, but forgot.  Wonder if that would work.  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Jayne when you come back from the store with the collars click on a mirror and change appearance of (your cats name will come up) then you just choos which collar you want.

Sorry to hear of your bad back!!


----------



## shelly_anne

I'm just about to start the legacy challenge.

Has anyone else ever done it?


----------



## Jayne

shelly_anne said:


> Jayne when you come back from the store with the collars click on a mirror and change appearance of (your cats name will come up) then you just choos which collar you want.


Fab, thanks 

Good luck with the legacy challenge. Never done it, buy it sounds fun, so might try one day


----------



## Jayne

shelly_anne said:


> p.s Can anyone tell me where to buy an mp3 player or a hand held game. I took a sim everywhere yesterday and couldn't find one.


If you go downtown to the corner shops (I think is one place), you should see a blue phone box type thing inside the store, which you click 'buy' on and when your Sim goes over they get the option of buying a mobile phone, mp3 or hand held. My Sims got one yesterday in one of the pet shops. Can't remember which one now though  Most of the ready made stores have them though.

Hope you manage to find it on your next Sim outing


----------



## shelly_anne

Thanks Jayne

It was driving me


----------



## Jayne

No probs   I only just realised what you were asking when I re-read your post    First of all I thought you were looking to buy a real life hand held Sims game, and couldn't work out how you would've taken a Sim with you shopping and why you couldn't have found a hand held game inthe shops as they're everywhere!     Then it clicked what you were asking


----------



## shelly_anne

Jayne I re-read it when you quoted it and it read exactly the same way to me


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Jayne & Shelly_anne 
I never replied cause I diddn't understand it either   

I have done the legacy challenge (ages ago properly) it is really cool not sure how its done now with the EP's 

Is there an outside link 

Jayne I thought I'd posted about the collars earlier   Glad you have it sussed now
And  for your bad back Sounds horrid 

I have had no play time recently hope to play next weekend which seems such a long time from now 
So I look forward to hearing what your Simmy's have been up too instead  

~Dizzi~
Ps I did make my resturant quite good to do TBH
I used the morgage shrubs for $ rather than motherlode

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Oh Jayne & Shelly_anne
> I never replied cause I diddn't understand it either


Not surprised! I just saw your stupid score  Being only slightly stupid myself of course, I managed to work it out 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

That stuipid score was stuipd!
it was wrong I tell ya!


----------



## shelly_anne

I daren't do my stupid score!!! 

Dizzi here's the link for the updated legacy challenge:

http://www.legacychallenge.com/

I printed it all off and there are 8 pages in total.

I have also joined this site cos I need all the help I can get:

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/TS2ClassicLegacy/

I read a lot about it on the official site yesterday.

The thing I have really struggled with is the no custom content rule. What I did was send my sim to uni and right before the taxi came for her I used all her money to buy expensive items and stored them in her inventory.

When I bought the 5x5 plot I sold all the items giving me a lot more money to build with.

I also used the counterfeit money (sp) aspiration reward, but got caught just before I left uni so if you use that make sure you spend any money you've got as the police fine you but if you haven't got any money they take the uni's property.

You can also befriend someone once out of college and move them in, then move them out straight away and you get to keep the money. I moved in one of the college professors who brought 11,000 simolians with him.

I've all sorts of tips and tricks to aid in the challenge so if you decide to do it I can pass them all on 

And yes you did post about the collars thats how I knew how to do it 

Well I'm off back to sim land for a while.

Have fun everyone!!!

Love
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Shelly_anne I am soooo jealous  

Sim land - not till thurs/friday for me  
I will definatly try this new challenge  (will read it in a min   )

So I take it you've started your legacy 
tell us more! male female personality star sign hair colour - details pleaseeeeeeee

Do you just ignore any/all custom content you have or turn it off when your playing 


~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi will have you give you the info tomorrow cos I'll have to write it down  

Yep started it last night and had a nightmare cos I forgot that you can't exit without saving so the first time the cops caught me couterfeiting money I didn't save it ooooops so thats a penalty already!!

I just ignore it which is soooo hard cos I have cheap items that have really high confort etc.

Not sure if I've amassed another penalty point though as I forgot to turn off my hacks, I only have 2 and didn't use them so will have to ask the question on that yahoo link I gave you.

Reading all the rule has really battered my head    

Haven't managed to get back there and probably won't now as my eyes are slowly closing  

I just had to do the nerd test.  I haven't read back on that yet so don't know how I fared to others.

It'll be nice if you do decide to the legacy at least then I'll have someone to go   with


----------



## kee888

im absolutley devastated i dh took me to buy sims2 yesterday and we went to hmv, game and some others and they had all either sold out or were waiting for stock now ill have to carry on playing with sims delux for the time been     I WILL GET SIMS 2 ONE WAY OD THE OTHER GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Kee (Cuddle)

I have blown you some  to make up for the disapointment

have you tried getting it online  (ususally cheaper than the shops)
http://play.com/Games/PC/4-/120244/The_Sims_2/Product.html

Or pre order the Sims 2 + Pets special edition - which will be together.
(avalible on the 24th of november, from the link above look on comming soon)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

shelly_anne said:


> And yes you did post about the collars thats how I knew how to do it


I must've been reading posts half asleep again, as I missed that  Thanks both 

Good luck with the legacy challenge


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Shelly_anne
> glad you got the books, is the OFB one any good?


Sorry Dizzi I missed this. I haven't received the ofb guide yet but will let you know what its like when I do.

Kee - Have you tried ebay? Sorry you're having trouble getting a copy but am sure it will be worth the wait!!

I'm just practicing with the legacy as I've just ordered a new PC from Dell with a better graphics card so going to start it again when I get that, or try and figure out how to transfer all my data over, which ever is easiest and takes the least time 

There are sooo many rules with the legacy that I'm sure I will break at least half a dozen without realising it. Must be 

Have fun!!!

Love
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## shelly_anne

Ooooooh I'm in building heaven!!!!

As I've said before I love building houses and that yahoo group I've joined has a section with links for house plans.  It shows all the floor plans.

So there goes my legacy challenge lmao I'm going to be building now till I'm grey I think!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I bought my friends Daughter the Sims 2 when I stayed there
during my cycle (I had her bed she had the airbed !) 
and shes just managed to load it up and get going on it,
Shes phoned me 3 times since yesterday, and todays Question was....

Is there a money cheat! 

Just thought Id share that with you

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello I have spent some time in Sim land!

Seems I play a very sad/select game
create a family play them till the clock ticks into another day sleep play again create a new family . . . .. 
Last nights family is 7 kids from toddler to teen one mum and there all red heads! no cheats for energy or skills or friends on the home lot  though the social worker was going to pay a visit at one point!

I have managed to re design a cool house from TSR which got me thinking - perhaps we should download a free house from TSR and all re model it  (we did this once before it was fun)
Any one up for the challenge ?

Going to the TSR now to look at whats available

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Found one that could be a cool challenge!
requires
University, Nightlife, Open for Business 

Downtown Brownstone Live/Work 
http://www.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/lots/business/home/279492/

Anyone 

Shelly_anne I love building house too! in fact I'm off to find those floor plans now - then I'm going to play for an hour or 2 

Have you built a house from scratch  have you a favorite floorplan or design ? 
I have a starter house layout thats simple and effective as seen on house doctor a while back


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi glad you got some game play in!!

I always build from scratch.  I usually just demolish the sims current house and start again from scratch.

I usually like to make all houses individual which is why I am sooo pleased I found the sites with the floor plans.

I followed a house plan the other night for my legacy family and although its not exactly the same I was really pleased with it.  Will try and upload to photo bucket and post a picture later, although saying that I may not get round to if for a couple of days as my new pc has arrived, so am going to busy trying to transfer all my files over.

First priority though is to install my sims on it!!  

With regard to the challenge not sure I could do it as as I have said I like to start from scratch but if you can let me know more details, i.e, what we are allowed and are not allowed to do I may be able to overcome my demolition urges  

Has anyone heard about the paysites must be destroyed site.  I won't make any comments here incase anyone has strong oppinions of sites like these, but will say the forums make very interesting reading.

I have the addresses of 2 sites if anyone wants them let me know.

Happy simming!!!

Love
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Tell me more!

As to demolishing, I usually re-model maxis/downloaded lots! 
so by the end there maybe one or two origianl walls/features

as to the challenge, we make the rules up as we go lol, same building make it different/to our tastes, re decorate/furnish it make some structual adjustments!

I am so jelous of your new PC!  moving all your files over and especially the Sims!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi Dizzi

Here's the links if you want to have a read.

http://forum.simsfilevault.com/index.php

http://paysites.mustbedestroyed.org/

Basically what it is is some people are really miffed at having to pay for downloads so they have set up sites where everyone makes all their downloads accessible to everyone. There are some really strong oppinions on these forums. You can also access all the downloads from these links as well.

I have been reading for nearly 2 days now lol.

Thanks for the good luck and absolutely dreading it 

Do you know where I can find my saved sims game?

Love
Shelly_anne xx
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I think the Mod the sims 2 site has a tutorial for Backing up/saving Sims
thanks for the Links will have a look later, (Game minamised ATM & T cooking!)

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Not had chance to play this week  

I used to love building houses from scratch, but it used to take me forever and I never got to actually play with my Sims    Not built anything for a long time now, but might go for it next time I play.  

Dizzi - I'm not a member of TSR anymore, so can't download pay stuff to do a challenge.  Not entirely sure I have the time at the mo mind   It was fun though the one we did a while back. 

Shelly - Interesting those links   Will have a proper look later   
Well done on getting a new PC   Good luck with the file transfers.  I'm cr*p at that sort of thing so won't advise else you may lose the lot!    
Would love to see some pics of the houses you've built.  

Hopefully get a chance to play again soon  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne

My subscription from TSR has just expired too, the link is a freebie 
Hope you get chance to play this week ((hug))
Ive managed to play some more today, this cold is keeping me resting and DH went shooting

Back to it see you all later

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Well am up and running and have been since this morning.  The first thing I installed yesterday was the sims and the ep's  

The cable I bought to transfer files didn't work so had to put everything on disc and do it that way.  I nearly had heart failure when it came to my cc.  I had 11,866 items to transfer      It took 8 cd's.  I managed to save my game to disc then just replace the new file with the old one.  

My game now takes 4 minutes to load from beginning to end.  Well impressed!!!  

I even got to see a little clip when I sent my legacy heir to uni.

I can highly recommend this pc and it didn't cost an arm and a leg either!!!

Jayne I got an email from TSR the other day saying that almost all the content is now free and that its only the stuff from featured artists that you subscribe for.

I learnt how to do basements last week and also dormers as well so really chuffed with myself    

I would love to live in some of the houses myself  

Will try and post some piccies tomorrow.

Have fun

Love
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## Jayne

Ahhh, that's interesting about the freebies now on TSR.  Will take a look later, and no doubt start downloading again   Need some new houses!  

Shelly - Glad the transfer of files to the new PC has gone well.  Have you seen the little videos yet for first kiss, woohoo, baby? etc.  There's different ones for woohoo in a bed and woohoo in the hot tub    I never had anything like that before getting my new graphics card and extra RAM installed.  It's run like a dream ever since and takes about 4 mins like yours to go from start to inside a house.  

I had a little play on Second Life last night.  Don't think it's for me though, so going to uninstall the software and stick with my Sims   

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

PS - Get well soon Dizzi


----------



## kee888

morning all how you all getting on in simm land well im  well peeeeeedd off as my laoptop literally stops runninbg when i log onto the sims and its been tidied up its a new laptop and even when on the fast mode there is about a 5 seciond gap inbetween each second grrrrrrrrrr any ideas obv cant really play it as it will only let me do something in the second that it runs out of the 6 so hence its crap and dunt do what you ask it to do anyone experiened this p.s im off to buy sins2 or have another go lol but dif town today going to order it off play.com if i fail today lol!!!

how are you all dizzi you feeling better?? xxxxx

tc all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Kee

Have you tried running it on low graphics?

Not sure if you can on sims 1 so maybe no help at all.

Hope you manage to get sims 2.

Dizzi hope you're felling better!!


----------



## ShortyPie

Hey all!!

I've been awol for ages, so some of you won't know me.

I haven't actually played the Sims for ages now, got a little bored of it (have been off work since we lost Evie and Dylan, so was playing it a bit too much!) I haven't got the pets EP yet, have asked for it for Xmas (too broke to buy it cos not working!).

Dizzi - I'm up for a building challenge - anyone else?

Have been lurking for a few weeks - I see the rules for a legacy challenge have got mega-complicated now 

Last time I played I was playing in Veronaville - all the oldies had died off, the ones that were kids e.g. Romeo and Juliet are either elders or dead (or vampires or zombies, although that got boring v. quickly) and their offspring are in Uni. I had one of my elder ladies start a fling with her robot (forget what they're called, they're like butler robots iykwim) who got all upset when it saw her kissing her husband. I then turned the robot into a vampire-bot  too weird!

Hope everyone's well!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Laura* how wonderful that you are back  

Is your ticker right are you expecting 

As to the house challenge, lets do it!
The link Requires: University, Nightlife, Open for Business 
Downtown Brownstone Live/Work 
http://www.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/lots/business/home/279492/

Is this a problem  if it is say so and I can find an alternative.
I suggest we download it, move in a sim/family, motherlode once,then decorate/furnish/re design
ready for a buisness to start, but leave it externally the same 

Well I haven't played all week, so I am up early today, and am off to sim land before doing my housework catch you all later,

~Dizzi~


PS: TSR is FREE to register and this link is a Freebie too.


----------



## ShortyPie

Dizzi -  back at you. Yes, my ticker is right, we had another go of ICSI in August/Sept and are expecting twins again. We feel so blessed (although kind of in a constant state of terror  ) I had a cervical stitch put in at 8 weeks, and am being scanned every 2 weeks. At St Thomas's this time and feel I am being taken much better care of.

Well, I have downloaded it and looking forward to getting stuck in, I have all those EP's so not a problem for me. What's the deadline?

Wow, you are up early! I only got up about 12.30 - how awful! Mind you, was up till about 3. Being off work and watching things on tv late at night, I've really messed my body clock up.

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Laura* thats fantastic news     
dont feel to bad at getting up late I woke at midday yesterday - like you late nights have upset my body clock, so this morning i was planning a 10am wake up but DH disturbed me so I decided to get up anyway, done my boards here, housework and I am playing the sims now, 
there is no deadline so to speak, but for me personaly it will be asap (as/when I have time to play  )

lets hope some of the others join us soon 

*Kee*, just thought I would let you know that TSR has ALL its sims1 stuff free - Happy simming 

*Shelly* I have sussed basements but Dormers and custom roofs give me nightmares! having said that the last dormer I did was OK.

 to Jayne, Marielou, Caz, Anne, and all the other Simmers 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I'm going to duck out of the challenge as no time to even play at the moment let alone take part in a challenge  Really looking forward to seeing what those of you who are taking part come up with  Love seeing Sim pics of other people's games 

Laura - Welcome back  Have been keeping up intermittently with your news. Wishing you so much luck hun  

What's the robot thing? I've missed that! Is it a hack? I got bored very quickly with vampires and zombies. Yet to do the werewolf that comes with the pets EP. Prob just as boring 

Dizzi -







Hope you're doing okay 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hellooooo

Laura welcome back I am absolutely delighted for you!! I too have been keeping up with your news.

Dizzi I have downloaded the house but haven't looked at it yet as I got a little sidetracked with another challenge. Got a bit bored with the legacy so went mooching around the web site and found a challenge called 'The asylum challenge'.

Has anyone heard about it.

I read this post yesterday and was totally hooked!!

http://bbs.thesims2.ea.com/community/bbs/messages.php?threadID=fea298b87dc28e68feeb4385fc8e7993&directoryID=128&startRow=51&openItemID=item.128,root.1,item.43,item.61,item.104,item.23

Scroll down a little. It had me in hysterics!!

So I created my 8 sims yesterday and built them an somewhere to live.

Here' the link that explains the challenge.

http://simscout.blogsome.com/mini-challenge-asylum/

Let me know when you want to start our challenge and what the conditions are.

Jayne you work too hard hun.

Hope everyone else is having fun.

Love
Shelly_anne xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

OMG I am going to try that out   

I haven't been on for ages am clearing my schedule on sunday night to get back to my sims!!


----------



## kee888

well people how are we all

guess what who got the sims yesterday and i was so chuffed other day bought yet another expansion pack for the sims1 and there was a £10.00 money off voucher in it for the sims 2 lol! so i went to pc world has it had to be used there and could not find the sims2 on its own so i asked the manager who asked was we ok if i could use the voucher n he said just a second ill check so off he toodles (we knew full well we couldnt use it has it stated it but yer dunt get ought if yer dunt try) anyway he can back and said to us ive told the cashier to knock £10 off for yer lol so i got the sims 2 and the pets as a limited edition pack for £22,99 we were so chuffed and pleased rofl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

so i cant belive i finally have it, its sio different where do i start?? i am so glad im playing it but feel its going to take some time to get used to lol, well off to sim land i go to see if i can play some more and get used to the vast differeence 

omg im so happyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Kee 

I hope you enjoy it as much as weve raved about it!

Take the tutorial - on the neighbourhood screen - then DONT play the broke family first!

I hope to play soon too as I have a few days off 

if you need more help just yell!
Dont forget to check out the FAQ thread at the top of this board.

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

thanks dizzi think i make take the turorial im off now im sure ill be back rofl xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Kee - Enjoy!  It is very different to Sims1, but sooooo worth sticking with and getting used to   You'll love it once you adjust and will never want to play Sims1 again   Have fun   

Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I can barely remember the sims 1!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me Either!

I have been playing a bit this week, and last night I built a great house, for a Uni student who's taken the showbiz route, Nicole Williams is a movie star she's just married Malcolm landgrab and is expecting his baby, although he wont see the child grow up - its celeb land Nicole is either going to divorce him (he's a romance Sim already having affairs!) or he might drown in the pool! 

Ok going back to the house that was downloaded anyone do anything with it?
I did 2 buisnesses in the end, but the first was a toy shop, I will try uploading a picture or 2 in a min.
And the aslym challenge looked different - I am just to controlling!

Jayne are you having more time to play now?

Kee how are you getting on withSims 2 is your computor fast enough?

Anne long time no post 

Caz your on maty leave now - are you playing 

Marie does Ethan like the Sims yet 

Sailaice  play on Sunday night by all means, but dont miss my X factor Quiz in Chat 

Laura have you placed any new items on TSR? hope your well hun 

Shelly_anne you want to upload a pic or two from your game - anything you like 

Hope Ive not missed anyone  Happy Simming

~Dizzi~

Piccy 1 = Nicoles house, cant see the garden/pool will upload that later.
Piccy 2 = The downloaded buisness from TSR (main veiw)
Piccy 3 = The shop
Piccy 4 = The living area on the first floor


----------



## Jayne

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Jayne are you having more time to play now?


No  but am finishing work on the 15th for Christmas, so hopefully will get a chance then  I keep thinking about my sims and saying, I'll have half hour on there later, but it never happens  Soon though, sooooon 

Fab pics Dizzi. Love seeing other people's sims pics 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## kee888

aww jayne hope you can play soon hun xx

well i love sims 2 and have been playing on it quiet a bit lol still getting used to it just built 1st home n made a coupple who have just got engaged and yes its running fine on pc thanks marielou was going to get the guide this weekend but noticed you are selling it if its still free??

hope every one is ok and simming away good luck love and hugs kee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kee888

one kwik question please when i dowload something off sims 2site or tsr where does it put them and how do i get them into gameplay

thick i know xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> Free zip program for your downloads! (if you are not using the wizard from TSR!) http://members.ozemail.com.au/~nulifetv/freezip/freezip.exe
> 
> save to a folder or the desktop, then install! THEN go can unzip your downloads.... much easier than the windows version (winzip).
> each file will have a blue and yellow FZ right click this to unzip.


Go to My documents
E A Games
The Sims
look for a yellow folder called - Downloads
If there is not one - create one 

The TSR has a great wizard for downloads.

Ive just bought the Sims 2 festive holiday pack - its just installed! see you later

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me again
The New EP is "coming soon"
Sims 2 newsletter - Link here http://thesims2.ea.com/about/ep5_index.php?sssdmh=dm24.98858&nl_120706

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

thanks dizz used the link to get the zip downloaded etc n seem to be having problems but dh is going to have a look at it for me tom so fingers crossed i can start downloading them after hen hee hee mind you i have enjoyed creating may dare my self and put pets on tom hee hee hope you enjoy your new ep and the new one looks good too lol good luck xxxxx

p.s guess whats on my list to santa lol?


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  New EP already!  Still not had time to play with my pets!    Remember seeing a leaflet in the pets EP about the weather one and I really like the idea of it.  Have often thought it would be nice to have seasons, and to dress the sims appropriately.  Nightmare with a whole neighbourhood though as if you wanted to do it perfectly you'd have to go around every house and dress them for the season otherwise you'd get sims walking by in mid winter in skimpy stuff.  Will definitely be buying this EP.  Then again, I can't see me not buying any of them as they really do add so much to the game every time  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Kee glad you like The Sims 2.  Am sure you will get used to it pretty quickly.

Jayne sorry you're not finding time to play. Hope you manage it soon

Dizzi not quite sure how to put a pic in my post.  I know I have done it before but can't remember how    I heard about the new ep the other day.  Thanks for letting us know on here.

I'm not liking the pets ep at all.  I just can't be bothered with them!!

And bugs!!  I've still got the floor disappearing and now my sim has just come home from work with bubbles coming out of her bum!!

I have read something about this but can't remember where or what it said.

I'm playing in strange town atm and have just built another house.  I lost all the others when I did a fresh install because of the bugs but am still getting the b****y things!! Grrrrrrrr

Well am gonna go and see if I can find anything about these bubbles.

Have fun!!!

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelle_anne have you any downloads  if so disable them then play, then re introduce one by one, usually its a global mod that causes the problems.
have you looked on the official site for a patch?

Not sure what else to suggest sorry, 

Uploading a picture here, go to the gallery choose "upload file" place in the misc album
If your a charter member, you have an option on your posts "additional options" there is a white bar and the word "browse" click find the picture and het presto 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi dizzi

Just found this on the official site

""actually it's not a glitch. It just means your sims are ultra clean!  It happens to me every so often. After a while (once they start getting dirty again) the bubbles should disappear by themselves."

Thanks for your help

Shelly_anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Never heard that before!

How weird 

Glad youve "solved it"

never got to play yesterday so guess what I am doing later ?

I'm Simming it!


----------



## shelly_anne

Have fun!!!!

Still got this awful glitch with the graphics Its driving me nuts!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

so theres no soultion 

((hug))


----------



## shelly_anne

I've got rid of the bubbles but not the screen changing colour for no reason.

Can't find mention of it on any boards.

Will have to see if the patch fixes it when it comes out next month.

Grrrrrrrr

Am thinking of doing another uninstall/reinstall but without pets.


----------



## ShortyPie

Hi girlies,

Actually completed the challenge house that same weekend, but didn't get round to putting it on here, but will try later today (although got my folks coming over for dinner, and a stack of washing up to do first - it seems to be multiplying every time I turn my back, I have a sneaking suspicion my washing up has plans for world domination  ) I turned the lot into a gym, not too sure how much money it will make though.

I know this has probably been asked before, but what types of businesses have people found to be the best earners? I get loads of money from my Laandgraab electronics business. I find the ones where you make things like robots/toys/flowers good cos I like the new items, but so time consuming and they barely break even. I had a nice restaurant serving full cooking skill meals, it didn't make vast amounts of money, but did get to the top of the business level. Has anyone made a car showroom?

I must say, that weather one sounds brilliant! Getting a bit bored with the current career tracks, and I liked the vegetable growing from the Sims Unleashed (actually downloaded a veg patch from TSR, but doesn't work as well as it could). All those little things like catching fish, building snowmen etc sound really cute. I do wonder though how custom clothing will affect Sims, like where it says about wearing coats and gloves in the cold, are they going to have a subsection of "outerwear" clothes, or are they going to come under everyday clothes? I actually remember the Sims 2 was supposed to have rain when it first came out, but they had trouble keeping the rain confined to outdoors, so I guess they must have fixed it (or we're all going to get bugs!) Will be nice not to have sunshine everyday, it certainly doesn't reflect real life in England!

Love Laura xx


----------



## kee888

hiya peeps just a quickie i am dowloading things but using the wizaed as you recomended marielou i think it was but only thing is can someone please tell me where i will find custom content it keeps telling me to check there but i cant find where to look hope you all enjoying simming am geting a bit stressed alltough i have been concentrating on one family they have just had there 1st baby have got engaged and married have amid gardner and nanny and he works allthough i have to really push him to go rofl lol xxxxxxxx so all well there hope you all well xxxxxxx


----------



## AnneD

Dizzi - thanks for remembering me hun.  I'm still lurking but haven't had time to play for aaaages!  My laptop was broken for a while and just didn't get back into the swing of things.  Hoping to take it easy over Christmas and have a proper play.  Haven't even bought the pets EP because I still haven't had a good play with the other EPs yet.  Hopefully I'll be back in Simland soon  

Happy simming girls


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Your Welcome *Anne * 
sorry your laptop got poorly sick!

I hope your baby lets you play the sims at some point 
As it looks Like *Ethan* is keeping his mummy away from her Sims 

What better reason tho not to play 

*Kee* how you getting on hun ?

*Laura* I am loking forward to the next EP too 
As to buisness's Im not doing that well tbh - never was good with money 
They start quiet well i think a rank 7/8 is the best Ive done - with a florist - using buy & build mode to make it more of a garden center - Ie having trees shrubs and plants to buy as well as "home made" flowers.

*Shelle_anne*  have you sorted it out yet  have you tried upgrading your graphics card 

*Jayne* your as bad as me for _Having All the EPS _ !!!!

Well DH finaly got me some more RAM and a new disk drive as mines been playing up - I have yet to check out the Sims loading times with this new RAM as ive been flat out and today is not much better!

I hope to play On Sunday as thats my Sim day!

Has any one got the festive fun pack 
How about posting a chrismas'y house/room decorated with festive stuff 
    

Big  to all the other Simmers

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

I haven't got the festive fun pack, but do have the holidays one from last year - is their much extra in the festive fun one? Was thinking of decorating my Sims houses for Xmas, since mine probably won't be this year.

Don't know if anyones read the TSR review of Seasons? http://www.thesimsresource.com/article/seasons The Plant People look . . . . .interesting 

I had noticed Ethan was keeping his mummy away from Sim Land too 

Hmmmm, I took pictures yesterday of my lot, and now I can only find 2 copies of one of them in the Storytelling bit - am I doing something wrong? Also, one of the copies is a "snapshot" the other is a "screenshot" - which do we post?

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*Laura*
We post the snapshot as its larger than the thumbnail.
If you look in the neighbourhood file then storytelling the pics will be there 

There is about 20 items more thats all - I only got it as I lost the code to last years festive pack 
So no difference really.
Going to look at your link now 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OMG
 that reveiw is well worth a read! and the pictures are Fab!

Roll on Feburary '07!   

Thanks Laura have blown you some


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I am so excited about the season expansion pack!!!  

Where do you all download your stuff from?? I have never downloaded before have always been to scared


----------



## Jayne

I usually download from http://www.thesimsresource.com/

Tend to avoid hacks as a rule. Only have about 3 as find them more risky at messing up your game, particularly when adding expansion packs. Up to you though  Have hundreds of downloaded items, clothes, etc. though  Couldn't play without them! 

I'm off work this week and had hoped to be out and about doing stuff, but Ben has chicken pox, so we're housebound  Good side of course is there may be time to play Sims!

Jayne x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

So you can get clothes and hair from that website?   I will have to have a shufty   I want some toddler hair. My PC is running so slowly at the minute I can barely play them. I really want the Dell gaming PC but I can't convince DH.  

Oh also what is a hack??


----------



## Jayne

Explained in my very untechnical way    Hacks are the things that change gameplay, ie. original sims only give you a max of twin babies, and you don't get to choose whether you get one or two, but with a hack you get to choose how many babies, up to quads.  So, basically forcing the game to do something it doesn't originally do.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sailaice you need to get some more RAM and have it put into the tower, (its easy to do)
Also ensure your system is in tip top condition, de-frag regularly, prehaps by an extrenal hard drive to store the games on  or all other stuff like music & photos
I was advised by PC world last week to instal and run http://www.ccleaner.com/
Seems to be pretty good - cleared loads of stuff out from my system!
I will be Simming on Sunday lol
~Dizzi~
[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Think I might do that Dizzi   Also going to get the entire thing wiped as well as the ram, memory and hard drive. Not bothered about losing all my sim families.......   Anyway I am determined to get Bella Goth back once and for all!!


----------



## kee888

hello everyone how are you all??

is everyone ready for christmas
im not but hoping i will be after tomorow lol!!!!!!!!!!!!

well have been away from my simmies for a while but have got back to them yesterday and omg thought to hell with it and put pets on then downloaded the tsr wizard manager and thought i would have a go at the introdution challenge and well ermmmmmmmmmm am struggeling not so much with the challenge i have completed 1 of 4 dont know which one though lol also, having major problems finding the magazine to improve health its the sonny day character on the tip on the wizard manager its telling me to look in the inventory and read the magazine health part (i would if i could bloody find it lol)grrrrr whats that?? i have done the rest got him a job in scienece career etc n working on them do they take time for them to register on the wizard manager am i doing something wrong? i have posted on the forum on tsr but no one is answering me lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so thought i woukld try you lovlies on here have read through the posts to see if they help but nope they dont just people saying wow easy only took me an hour rofl oh well al keep trying anyone got any advice for me pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya kee

funnily enough I have just done that challenge lol

You need to go to a community lot where they sell mags and click on the rack and buy it.

Then take it home and take it out of his inventory, click on it then read.

Hope this helps

Shelly_anne x


----------



## kee888

grrrrr i just typed a nice long post and bloody lost it sorry guys grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## kee888

shelley thanks hun i have blown you some bubbles

basically in the post i lost in was saying i made a rod for myself i created and neighbourhood to play the challenges on so they were sepaerate and ant got a community lot do you know if i can put one on anyone

gawd im a right pain in **** ant i lol

hope you all well?

also cant belive jacob is 2 allready bless him he looks so grown up too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Kee you're very welcome!!

Thanks for the comments on my little man, he's a devil in disguise lol

I've done exactly the same thing with the new 'hood for my challenges.  Great minds think alike lol

I've placed some community lots in it but haven't visited any yet as I only go to bluewater (ofb).

Don't worry about asking questions thats what we are here for!!

Michelle x


----------



## kee888

aww thanks michelle hun mwah ive just downloaded some lots from the tsr so going to have a look now see what i can do lol cath yer soon all let yer know how i get on speak soon xxxxxx
p.s more like an ange in disguise bless him he looks a proper lickle sweetie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shelly_anne

Kee becareful with downloaded lots.  I find that sometimes they are too big to run the game smoothly.

Also use the clean pack installer to check for hacks that you may have downloaded without knowing.

hmmmm.... angel in disguise, I will remember that at 3 in the morning when he has us up!! lol

Michelle xxx


----------



## kee888

wwwwwwwwwooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh lol i completed the 1st challenge the introductory although he nearly died from flu oh dear but he survived i kep making him sit down and lounge etc yippeee cant wait to start other one now lol

its so quiet on here at minute?? where are you all are you all wathing the chimneys for santa coming down to see if he fetches any simmies goodies? lol

hope you all well and organised i finished everything yeserday so relived!!!!!!!!!!

shelly hun thanks for everything  have bulldozed one of the los i downloaded and i think you were right it was too big and literally stopping the game running but sems fine now! thanks hunni xxxxx

will prob download the second one tonight catch yer later peeps xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

shelly did you download it hun cant remeber the 2nd one but its the next one on the tsr??


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry Kee
I have been flat out this week so no time to play the Sims  

 to you completing the challenge, Ive downloaded the Day house too, but not played it  
I might give it a whirl if youve both done it.


I hope to get some playtime tommorow 

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

yeah dizzy its good and i can recomend it as mentioned i created a neighbpourhood to play them on lol i think shelly did too hope you get time to play  im just going to download the second challenge now see how i get on xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s wat yer sorry for hun?


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Just taking a break from pressie wrapping as the floor is sooooo hard!!! lol

Kee yes I did download it and got her all the way through uni (which took ages!!), moved her back home and moved the uncle out.  Since I moved him out it won't register any achievements so I'm thinking you have to keep him there.  I also demolished the house and rebuilt it so will have to that again when I re-download it.

I'm currently playing another challenge atm but will do the tsr ones when I'm bored, which won't take long!!  

Dizzi I hope you get to play soon hun!!

Hope everyone else is hunky dory

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I hope everyone had a good Christmas 
Anyone get chance to play 
Ive managed a couple of days Simming and am about to load it up again for another play.

Anyone get Sims2 or a new EP for christmas ?
Come & join us here if you did 

I never did the alsylm Challenge, reaslised I am too much of a control freak!
I have managed to get the Inteeminator again (upgraded for Pets EP) so my Teens/YA can now get pregnant!

I am playing a couple at the moment using birth control - trying desperatly not to let them get pg! at least until they are a few days from ageing

Ive been on the TSR website this morning and found some really good lots for download - Georgian & Tudor Inc a beautiful Church!
I also found the generation challenge, not that I will be submitting 
but Ive printed of the rules and thought I would share the pics with you  as I go along

The idea is to build a starter home then add to it leaving rooms in there original place (make them larger/furnish them better) within a budget and take the Pics at each of the 5 stages,
You could play a family in it, The idea is to make a SET of 5 houses that are really the evolution of one only, prentending a family was actually growing in it... You see the idea?

If anyone is interested heres the Link
Generation Link Click Here

Well I am going to head off now and load the game give this a go, may be back later with my first picture 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

I've not played since a couple of weeks before Christmas, and think then it was only for about an hour or so   Did load up the game last week, but something happened and that was it, didn't get back to it    Maybe will have a play tomorrow   Fingers x 

Dizzi - Good luck with the challenge.  Look forward to seeing the pics  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## kee888

sorry av been awol its been a bit manic here at minute trying to get brother sorted out after his accident on new years eve happy new year to you all hoping to get gaming again soon love to everyone and hi to you all will catch up soon take care everyone xxxxx

p.s marielou you still got the book free you advertised on the girl/boy talk thread


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello  

I haven't played for ages either am going do do that clean up link I got off here


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Kee  for your brother, have you posted about it before on here 

Sailaice is your game not running well then  for you to do a clean up ?

Jayne Glad your still here, even if your not having much chance to play

shelly_anne  id you like building houses then you will like the generation challenge 

Where/how is everyone else from the Sims thread 

I completed the generation challenge   but then my PC died, So this is the first chance ive had to upload the pics.
I will add them to my gallery in a bit.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Have to admit, I've not played in ... around 3 months   but now my evenings are my own, I think I'm going to get back into the saddle and get playing.    

Never played with my Sims2 pets, so going to give that a try tonight .. ooh I'm so excited!  (and a little scared!) 

Kee - I do have the book, if you still want it?

Marie xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Marielou said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have to admit, I've not played in ... around 3 months  but now my evenings are my own, I think I'm going to get back into the saddle and get playing.
> 
> Never played with my Sims2 pets, so going to give that a try tonight .. ooh I'm so excited! (and a little scared!)
> 
> Kee - I do have the book, if you still want it?
> 
> Marie xxx


                                    ​Is it really you 

  Its Fantastic to see you posting here again Marie, Weve missed you 
Ive got a big Smile on my face 

Your going to love pets!
So much better than sims 1 pets I promise

Look forward to reading tomorows tale about tonights play 

~Dizzi~


----------



## kee888

yes please marielou hun if ya dont mind ow do you want e to pay you for it sweetie?? glad you going to get some me time so you can play hun xxxx

dizzi well done on the generation thing was it like a challenge you did hun? was it off tsr?

sailaice good luck wi cleaning pc up hun hope it helps and eases the prblems you are having xxxx

love and hugs kee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

p.s am not really sure what happened over my bro dizzi i posted a message asking people to think of him on girl boy talk n it dissapeared basically he feel through a glass door on new years eve afternoon n literally cut himself to shreds ad had to have ops to stich him up n he cut through the tendons and muscles in his leg n has just come out of hospital, so yer can guess where our new year was spent infact it dint even feel like we had one but hey were all so chuffed he is on the mend fianlly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479

hi y'all havent posted in ages. infact had to reinstall pc just before crimbo and only just got round to putting the sims back on the thing lol.
havent got the pets ep yet but planning on it although will be forking out nearly £40 in a couple of weeks for the world of war craft ep  

i did look on the sims2 website the other day and noticed yet another ep for it is coming out, its a seasons one looks really good and will be nice to have weather in the game. 

any way take care
corrina xx


----------



## Jayne

Marie - OMG!  Did you manage to get to play   Tell us all about it!   Just read elsewhere that Ethan is doing mammoth sleeping sessions for you now - lurvely   Enjoy your free time   

Dizzi - Going to have a look in the gallery in a sec for your pics  

Still haven't played  

Hi to all simmers  

Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

They are not there yet Jayne - 
I went into my Game took all the pictures again - but the quality is poor 

So will try again tommorow  

Marie Are you still in Sim Land  

Night all

~Dizzi~
This is the outside of the Generation 1 house, and a top down veiw


----------



## DizziSquirrel

To veiw My Generations houses, please click to veiw 
from the Sims TSR forum post  it works from there (Eliz)
CLICK HERE
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OH Dear, I'm talking to myself on this thread  

Anyway Ive got kinda into the TSR Forum challenges, and hers another one 
its easier to veiw as Ive sussed, slideshows!
CLICK HERE

The Challenge here was to build a house for Don & Dawn and their Quads! 
with only $20,000 (mine came in at $17,873 )

And Now Im going to do a 3rd Challenge - CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya dizzi

Well done on the challenges!!!!

I feel as though I am drowning in challenge ideas!!  My head can't hold many more ideas!!

I've got loads printed off to do at some point and also earmarked some on the TSR as well.

I'm doing this on right now http://anonymonline.com/webproxy.php?q=aHR0cDovL3NpbXMycnVzLm5ldC9zaW1zMnJ1c2ZvcnVtL2luZGV4LnBocD90b3BpYz03Mi4w

Am nearly upto the 300,00 mark with a level 10 business.

I will join you in the challenges soon. Maybe sooner than I thought cos I'm starting to buzz now about the building challenges.

Have fun

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Shelle, I am affraid I wont be Joining you on that one - too much hard work without Hacks!
Also Cause it wants you to use the cheapest furniture, the Cheap Dbl maxis bed for some reason Crash's my Game  

 on getting So far yourself, have you any pictures to Share 

~Dizzi~

I definatly Like the Building/Flip challenges


----------



## shelly_anne

dizzi coward!!   

I never take piccies I just don't remember at the time.  I could take 1 now I suppose of the basic house and shop then take another one when I've spent all the money.

You can buy them little luxuries and one of my luxuries was difinately a better bed (probably against the rules though ooops)

Will definately do the flip challenge though.  I may start it when I get bored with this challenge.  In fact my blood is up for this one so may start it now.

Will keep you informed!!

Have fun

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## kee888

arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh i feel so much better now not! lol

sorry its just have been doing the chovie food challenge off tsr and av been doing it now since 22nd dec allthough not playing all the time allthough i have been on all this monring and i thought i would give it a check on the wizrd to see if any how many i had completed and ommg a shock i have not completed any of the tasks so far *cry* *cry* oh well will keep at it i have been doing all the stuff it telss me to and still no avail i will keep you informed!!!!!!!!!

its a busy time for challenges on here at the minute the one with the quads looks good lol love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kee888

yay been playing on it all afternoon again more or less rofl and ive just checked and i have completed one of them now so will keep working at it rofl wish me luck going for a bath nbow n to do tea will prob be tom when i get on hello all again love and hugs kee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Well, I haven't actually played yet   - Mark had last night off work, and he's been off tonight too, and damm him, he's off tomorrow night too   so that only leaves me saturday night before we go away for 5 nights for my dad's wedding!  

Bet you can guess what I'm doing saturday night   

Kee - IM me your address and we'll sort something out    

Marie xxx


----------



## kee888

marielou i have im you sweetie good luck at playing on saturay hun and have a fabbu time at yer dads wedding mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me again - I want to Show off my Latest challenge
A min cost $150,000 Mansion! ldecorated front *or * rear
It needs 2 slide shows 

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/?action=view&current=1168618553.pbw

http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/r46/dizzisquirrel/?action=view&current=1168618787.pbw

Marie I'm sorry youve not had chance to play  Mark!

Kee your Doing Well  keep at it hun

Shelle did you give in yet  

BIG Hiya's to Everyone

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

Yep am done with gen 1 piccies below.

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168612022.pbw

Will ya stop with the bloomin challenges already!!  

My head can't take anymore!!

Caught a 24 hour sickness bug so that put paid to me building today as have been in bed nearly all day.

Jake is off to his nana's tomorrow so should have some sim time then.

Hope everyone is having fun.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelly !!!

need a new link to view yours as it says "this Image has been moved or deleted"   



I just like uploading piccy's of houses . . . . . .


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

The link works ok for me.  

Never used photobucket before so may be doing something wrong.

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168612022.pbw

will you try again and let me know what happens. If it won't work I may have to list them all seperately.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

hi 
Ok I viewed it sort of from your link - it wouldnt load so I clicked your name and the pics were there, then in grey writing it said "click here to veiw as slideshow" so I did 

*OMG you have some really cool objects - modern too!
Was that an easel in front of the Window *

To make a slide show with titles showing each pic, click on the blue/green slideshow button, then click each picture ONCE (little green + next to each one)
and it will appear in the middle changing,
below that will be the pictures youve chosen smaller with a red cross and a space to write a title - you can then drag the pics to change the order/delete etc before saving - and a link appears at the top right of the window
hope this helps,

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Thanks Dizzi

Yep thats an easel. Its from www.11dots.com in the decor section.
/links

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168612022.pbw

Ok I've done everything you said so third time lucky


----------



## shelly_anne

Generation 2

Hope it works!!

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168633121.pbw

Gen 3

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168637776.pbw


----------



## shelly_anne

Gen 4

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168701228.pbw

Dizzi what challenge are you doing now?

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi hun 
I just replied to you on the TSR Generations   yours look good!

Erm none atm as Ive done the 3 flip's the budget and the mansion and the generations one - I might attempt another generation one.

Should be doing my housework before DH comes back -whoops


You 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

Tell him to do it himself!! 

Your house was fab!! and the mansion WOW!!  

Not sure about doing the mansion one as all my houses tend to look the same 

Gonna have a look on tsr now to see what I fancy next 

Shelly_anne x

ps nearly forgot gen 5. Duh

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1168704732.pbw


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW

Love gen 5!

Ok - love the bath & Shower and the metal bed frames! they look good and the curtains where are they from 
Think I need some more downloads 

My houses look the same too, Glad you like the mansion, took ages! my favorite room is the sitting room and Kitchen

I'm going to have a look at the showing off your build threads now - see if I can add any
I am also considering working out how to upload lots onto the TSR
(I can package them now, but ive never uploaed, or done a clean install of CC )

which house of mine was fab ? the budget one 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Shelly
only me again,
I just looked at the 11dots website, and a lot of it is too modern fo me, 
can you download individuall items from them  as I like some of the peices, such as the easal, tv, bath

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

http://www.sims2.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/objects/search_sunair%20bathroom/ for the shower and bath

http://www.sims2.thesimsresource.com/downloads/sims2/objects/search_wrought%20iron%20bed/ for the bed its the thrid one. Energy 10 and comfort 10.

Nursery curtains are by shakeshaft TSRAA

and the other curtains are by BitzyBus TSR

Your generation houses I think are fab, not seen the rest yet!! Off the look at the budget one now.

I have too much cc to upload cos I can never remember where I got things from.

Shelly_anne x

/links


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

You have to have the group but I just delete what I don't want afterwards.  

Shelly_anne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Going on a downloading spree now


----------



## shelly_anne

uh oh!!!

Speak to you next week then dizzi


----------



## Jayne

Wow, you lot have really been living up to your 'Sims Addicts' name!    Just had a lovely time looking through all your pics and slide shows, both on here and on TSR   They are fab!  LOVE seeing others' pics of Sims stuff   Picked up a few good ideas as well for my houses - if I ever get chance to play again!    

Marie - Hope you have a good time at your dad's wedding  

Love 
Jayne x (Sims addict on pause  ).


----------



## kee888

yay just a quickie to let you know im back lol i got booted off ff for some reson for chaniging my email and it would not reactivate lol

oh well here i am now thanks to kim cant chat at moment but ill be back lol

love and hugs to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carrie3479

hiya,
just been mooching about on the game web site and noticed another sims 2 game. there is already one called the sims lives (or something similar) any one played it?? and another one due out soon called the sims2 : the island, it runs in conjunction with need for speed :the island and theme park: the island and you can interact between the 3 games. apparently its going to be on pc, wii, ps3, xbox360 etc sounds a giggle.

take care corrina


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Any links to this corrina so I can take a peek


----------



## carrie3479

here are a couple dizzi 

http://www.nwiizone.com/nintendo-wii/nwii/need-for-speed-the-island-and-the-sims-the-island-announced-by-ea/

http://xbox360.qj.net/category/The-Sims-The-Island/cid/2632

this is the life stories one (just noticed its not out yet !) http://www.game.co.uk/ViewProduct.aspx?cat=11337&mid=330000

corrina xx
/links


----------



## shelly_anne

Thanka Corrina!!

Here's another one: http://thesims2.ea.com/about/sims_stories/index.php


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW- Like the idea of the island sims!
DH has a lap top, just sitting gathering dust. . .  . I See POTENTIAL     

Thanks Both!

~Dizzi~


----------



## carrie3479

lol a woman after my own heart! 

ive been trying to think of other ways of me and DH spending quality time together!!! He can run over my sims and i can yell at him.. perfect


----------



## kee888

oh no we have a disaster i had an accident with red wime and the lapto guess where i played my sims from? mmmmmmm need i say any more dh has taken it to work and they have transferred all the info onto discs i hope it worksbut i doubt it very much not sure why though!!! will keep yer informed but no sims for me for time been from a very very sad keeley xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh hun red wine and laptops/pc's dont mix Hope its fixed soon 

Have you seen the links above about the sims just for LAPTOPS 

~Dizzi~
hoping to play later today


----------



## kee888

nope which link hun i must be blind i did try and come intot the chatroom when you were in this morning but i can never get on the blooming thing it tells me sucess in logging in n then stays on that page lol oh well catch yer soon enjoy playing with your simmmies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

The link from corrina above (on our thread)
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/sims_stories/index.php

and check out the tech help re the chatroom - 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=15792.0

~dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Definitely going to play Sims tomorrow!  Am making it a priority!  

Like the new stand alone games, but would have to have some RAM added to my PC (only got 384 MB) to accommodate them    Not sure I'm going to bother, given that I barely have chance to play my regular Sims these days    


The Sims Life Stories System Requirements:
OS: Windows XP
CPU: 1.4 GHz (1.8 GHz laptop) or faster
RAM: 256 MB (512 MB for laptop) or more
Disc Drive: 8x or faster DVD-ROM drive
Hard Drive: 2.7 GB or more free space
Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible (see below) Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible

Video adapter must have 32 MB of memory or more and one of these chipsets:
ATI Radeon 7500 or better; Mobility 7500, 8500, 9000 series; Mobility M7, x200 or better; Mobility Fire GL/GL v5200; NVIDIA GeForce 2 or better, GeForce Go 6100 or better; Quadro Series; Intel Extreme Graphics 82845, 82865, 915, 945 series, 950 or greater. 

Jayne x


----------



## Jayne

Played today  Only managed about an hour or so, but hey, it's better than nothing!  Furnished a house I downloaded from TSR and then built an indoor swimming pool in the garden. Never built an indoor one before - looks ok  Not fancy or anything mind 

Also managed to get 2 dogs to have bit of woohoo in a kennel and produce 3 cutie pups  They make me go 'awwwww' as much as the babies! Love the way the female just sparkles a bit and a little puppy arrives 

Got a sim to built one of those robots that cleans the house, and one that puts fires out/waters plants. He's only got a bronze badge at the moment, so will be interesting to see what else is created once he reaches gold - *don't tell me! *  

Anyone done the werewolf thing? Probably as boring as vampires  *yawn*

Might try and have another little play tomorrow afternoon 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Lorrie

If you have a read back through this thread shelle has posted some challenges, otherwise check out the tsr forums for challenges like flipping houses also have you tried a legacy 

not sure about the tsr challenges message - I only downloaded the one and have not played it   hopefully you will get a reply soon to your post on there.

not sure what how you play your sims - we all play differently I seem to keep starting new families playing them as long as possible then sytarting another one the next time i load the game up   
I also like flipping houses, and have just completed my first generation set of houses and packaged them!

Jayne great that you got to play Ive never built the robot - keep meaning too I'm hoping for some Sim time today 

Kee have you sorted out Chat yet 

big Hello's to everyone

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Lorrie 

On the TSR forums - there is a building challenges section - if you need the link just ask.

I am going to play either tonight or tommorow - cant go too many days without my sims 

Sorry you had to do a huge uninstall  but glad its paid off 
Have you created a family from scratch or are you playing a maxis family 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Noticed that the first stand alone game is in the shops now   Didn't buy it, as don't really have the spare money to spend at the moment (it was almost £30)   Anyone got it?  Would love to know if it's any good 

Had a little play with my simmies last weekend   Nothing exciting, just raising about 5 pups and 3 children  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne i saw it too- was tempted but I too thought the cost too high - esp as DH's laptop isnt that good. and thats what I had thought of putting it on.
Still it will come down in price.
5 puppies and 3 kids OMG bet thats been fun to play!

Ive had a play recently too - Ive deleted my neighbourhoods!!!!!!
and created  on from scratch a proper community so far i have a corner shop - a play palace which is a teen heaven swimming, games, disco and tenpin bowling - a pet zone - a spa retreat is in progress now along with a public house! then I have 2 main familes and 8 uni students all graduated waiting to be spouse's!

Where is everyone 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay

wow!

I can't even buy a drive for my sims house and they keep dying in kitchen fires! It's so hard! Any tips on how to get started...oh and my creative me sim is having an affair with the local gigalo! Help!

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

lol Kay! 

Kitchen fires - buy a smoke alarm , build cooking skill by studying cooking and when a fire starts cancle the fire icon in the que and send them for a bath!

driveways - need space so consider moving to a larger plot and placing the driveway first - and build the house around it, or demolish the exsisting house/ or one side of it - saving furnashings in the inventory and then placing the drive.

any more help just yell!


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Just a quicky.

I bought the Stories and wish I hadn't!!!

Once the stories are finished the game is exactly the same as the base game and to be honest I missed my downloads and items from the EP's.

If anyone would like to borrow it let me know your address and I'll post it to you, then you can just pass it on to the next person who wants to borrow it.

Have fun!!  

Michelle xx


----------



## Jayne

Shelly - Oh no, how cr*p   How long do the stories last then?  I imagined them being a whole adventure's worth that you could play for weeks, but obviously not    I might have a lend when I have a bit more time to play if that's okay   Ta for the offer  


Dizzi - Yeah it has been fun to play, but only because I used cheats due to the sheer chaos!    Like your new community   I may do something similar and have been thinking of deleting some of my neighbourhoods.  Need to do something as getting a bit bored   and don't want to get bored of my Sims!  Not totally bored though as still excited about the weather EP.  


Kay - It's tricky to start with, but you'll soon get the hang of it.  Make sure you do the tutorial at the begining  


Love 
Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi Jayne

I did both stories in less than 2 days!!!

You're very welcome to it when you are ready just give me a shout.

Michelle xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86161.0

Shall we have a meet up 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Spaykay

Dizzi Squirrel - I'd love to meet up, how does Madrid sound?  

Kay xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Yea - you paying


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me Again! 
Just about to load my game and play for an hour when I decided tolook on the TSR
and look what I spotted!



> Seasons will be out March 2nd in the UK


So Ive just ordered it from play.com - £14.99 fantastic!

I read a review and have seen some pictures it looks - pardon the expression AWESOME 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

I ordered mine weeks and weeks ago!!!

It was despatched yesterday so I'm hoping it comes tomorrow.  Can't wait!!!

Hope you have fun playing now.

Michelle xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just finished reading the *spoiler* thread on TSR . .  . 

I'm working in the AM - hope it arrives so I can play when I get home - off to do tea now then some housework - so tommorow can be a sim day!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Hiya

Well it arrived this morning but only just got to play a little now.

All I can say is OMG!!!

I've played the Greenman family first.  Got them to plant a few egg plants and strawberry plants, put some ladybird houses around to deter bugs and got the green sim to talk to them to keep them thriving.

We've just had a thunder storm and my 'normal' sim wanted to be struck by lightening so I sent him outside and nothing happened.

Won't give too many spoilers out but I think its gonna take some getting used to and learning all the new things there are to do.

Dizzi hope yours has arrived and you are busy playing!!

Everyone else hope you are finding time to play.

Michelle xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

no its been posted - so should arrive tommorow now 
- and I am off all day sunday - so will have a full Sim day!   (Dh at work too )

I have read a spoilers thread on TSR - I am soooooooo excited I could crush a grape


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ive been a naughty girl!

My EP diddnt arrive on saturday so I bought a copy from tesco! so Ive managed a few hours in Sim land sunday - not as many as I wanted  
It is really really good - my only gripe at the moment is its slow when the rain/snow is falling (heavy stuff) but hey I can live with that - Ive yet to play a summer season - I will do that today 

My play.com copy arrived yesterday so If any one wants it please PM me - (save me the hassle of returning it )

So is everyone in Sim land 
Michelle my sim man got struck by lightning! fantastic! 
not doing so well on the planting side - much like real life really  

Anyone got any piccys to upload 

Catch you later . . . 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi - Naughty thing!!!

Thats the kind of thing I would do    

I think this is the best EP yet.  I am loving it!!!

I'm playing the new 'hood like I would my prosperity 'hood.  I.e. play each family for 1 sim week.  I've set the seasons to go spring, summer, autumn and winter so not played autumn or winter yet.

I love gardening in 'real life' so have been quite successful in the planting and taking care of them.  I did have to have one of my sims quit job though cos I had a really large greenhouse and there wasn't enough time to do everything.

Got quite a few gold badges as well.

I have had a few thunder/lightening storms but no sims hit yet.  A tree and a trellis got struck though so had to run out with extinguisher.

I've had hailstones in the middle of summer as well.

I altered one of the houses last night but forget to put a roof on it and the carpets were covered in snow!! 

no pictures sorry I'm hopeless at taking them.  Once I get engrossed that might as well be me on mars    

Still got another 4 families to play yet before I can start on autumn and winter.  I don't know if its just me but the time seems to be much slower.  It seems as though I have been playing for days (sim) and I'm only on wed/thurs.  Very strange!!

I love the 'put leftovers away' option.  It saves so much time.

Dizzi have you been fishing yet.  If you stock the fridge with what you have caught you get the option to make more meals.  The meals sparkle and give a really boost to the hunger level.

Right off to sim land for an hour or so before bed.

Michelle xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Shelly
Ive just come out of Sim land 
found this tonight


> Vegetable Cocktail - 2 Tomatoes, 1 Cucumber, 3 Pole Beans, 1 Pepper. Builds skills faster.
> Apple Juice - 4 Apples. Faster homework.
> Lemonade - 4 Lemons. Cools Sims down.
> Tomato Juice - 3 Tomatoes. Heatens Sims up.
> Puréed Boot - 1 Boot. Freak out.
> Orange Juice - 4 Oranges. Cures colds.
> Eggplant/aubergine Juice - 1 Eggplant/aubergine. Random skill additions.
> Pepper Punch - 1 pepper, 4 Pole Beans, 2 Apples. Energy boost.
> Strawberry Juice - 6 Strawberries. Clears furious screen.
> Beauty Cocktail -2 Oranges, 1 Cucumber. Love Potion
> Strawberry Lemonade - 3 Lemons, 2 Strawberries. Platinum Mood.
> Orangeade - 3 Oranges, 1 Lemon. Random Talent Badge Points.


Also join the gardening club and when your a member invite them back to inspect the garden you will get a gift 
ermmm what else

I played the new hood a whole 3 seasons before realising its set without summer!
So have re set it now the same as you.
I used motherlode and have a nice 1 bed house - single female Sim & her cat, unemployed, just fishing and gardneing, 
love the storms! have you caught butterflies or fireflies 

erm what else just loving it to be honest - the leftover option is great less waste/mess and the contents last longer!
I did do a silly thing tonight tho - I stocked the fridge with the fruit from my trees and now I cant make juice! it dosnt show up on the fridge stock either  any clues/help.

Where is everyone . . . . .

Night see you tommorow may even post a pic or two 
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Dizzi

DO NOT play the Ottomas family.

There is a serious problem with them and allowing the mother to have the twins could ruin your game!!

Details are here, http://www.moreawesomethanyou.com/smf/index.php/topic,7499.0.html

I didn't read this till after I had played them so am having to do a complete reinstall. I'm going to lose my prosperity 'hood which I am gutted about!!

Don't want to risk keeping it if the bug has spread there.

Really hope you haven't already played them.

Michelle xx
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks Hun - Ive not played them - thank goodness

Sorry youve lost your's 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

OMG!  Didn't even realise the EP was out!  Not a very good Sims Addict these days am I    Just no bl**dy time!  

It sounds really good, and I'm dying to get my hands on a copy now, but not much point in rushing as who knows when I'll get to play    Dizzi, I'll buy your copy off you if you like   Will IM you.  


Shelly - Your link doesn't work, but nightmare about that glitch   Thanks for the info.  I'm assuming they'll release a patch to fix it  


Anyone got any pics? 


Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jayne I will post some pics this week  
Back after dancing on ICE


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ok so I never came back after Dancing on Ice  sorry

I do have an update for the Sims tho . . .



> Must-Have Stuff for Your Sims' Celebrations!
> http://thesims2.ea.com/about/sp4_index.php?sssdmh=dm24.103546&nl_030807
> 
> Your Sims can now celebrate in style with this fun collection of furniture, party fashions, and décor items. Host an elegant wedding with dazzling gowns, swanky tuxedos, and breathtaking dresses for the entire bridal party. Make every moment magical for your Sims with fabulous centerpieces and even a floral wedding arch! Decorate their house and garden to throw the ultimate fiesta and serve hot meals straight off the new grill! Invite the neighbors over for an evening event and set the table with linens and tea lights to create the perfect ambiance. Or throw the ultimate birthday bash with all-new items including birthday cakes, party balloons, and more. Host the social event of the season and celebrate with


OK 
Seasons is going so well I am finding it difficult to stay away! 
My favorite season is autumn love the colours, I was having a mini panic as my greenhouse enviroment score was very RED! for anyone who was in there - turns out the sprinklers "break" you need to "repair" them - glad I found that answer!

Ok a couple of piccy's to tease you with . . . . CLICK HERE

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I still haven't got my PC updated!   I really want to play...  

Send me more pics please I can't stand the torture but love to see them


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Will play again later, so what piccy's would you like to see


----------



## Jayne

Ooo, thanks for the pics Dizzi   Looks and sounds like you're having a blast with it   Definitely got my taste buds working in wanting to play again   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne yours will be on its way today 

going to test out the community lots later, ice skating and rollerskating and marco polo are on the to do list


----------



## Jayne

Thanks hun  

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I taken the plunge!! Took £160 out of holiday fund and am getting a new hard drive, ram and memory!! Ordering the sims 2 the season tonight!! 

What sites does everyone get their cool wallpapers, sim hair etc from. I want site that won't bug my game  

So excited!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

sailaice

I am sure we have websites on the FAQ (sticky)
but I regularly use TSR = The Sims Resource
Mod the Sims 2
Squinges Mods

More piccys comming up too 
CLICK HERE


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thanks Dizzy. 

I handed my PC over this morning and should have it back in a week!! So excited.

What expansion packs has everyone got?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

all of them . . . . 
Told you I'm an addict!

Jayne  huge appoligies I missed the post office yesterday - 
so will post it in the morning before I go to work - sorry 

I played some more last night - I am loving the gardening  and am trying out a couple of the new career paths, I went to sleep last night planning a new Sim from scratch no cheats . . . not sure I will manage without my hacks!

~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

hiya

Well after my big uninstall the game started playing really jerkily, so I found a site to check computers spec and it failed again on the graphic card!!!

So off I toddles to pc world and picked another one up and I can finally see the fish in the ponds and the tanks.

I have started my prosperity hood again.  Luckily my compulsion to make lists of everything finally paid off as I had all the details ready to just create them the same as last time.

So far I have played summer, autumn and winter in prosperity so not much planting happened.  Can't wait for spring!!

This has got to be the most enjoyable ep by far.  I hated the pets one so this one more than makes up for that.

Only trouble now is that my sims skills are suffering cos I have them spending all their time either gardening or fishing.

Dizzi love the piccies.  I very rarely take my sims on outings so have yet to experience ice or roller skating.

Jane hope you find some time to play soon!!

Sailace I have all the ep's as well just have to have them!! Total addict     and I blame this lot on here (thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it)    

Gonna and go and lose myself in sim land for a bit before bed.

Have fun!!!

Michelle xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dizzi ~ Don't the hacks destroy the game? crashing etc.... when you downloads hairs and wallpapers etc do you get hacks with those 

Michelle ~ I am having more ram and a new hardrive in my PC am praying the graphics card will be good enough!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sailaice 
Hacks used to worry me, but not these days,
I dont have to many in my game and I always disable them for a new EP as they often get updated, 
Download *The TS2 content manager * it is easy use and see files that may cause issues, 
the thing to do is put one or 2 in your game - play it if there is a problem then remove/disable them and try again.
the good thing about the sims 2 is its now easier to instal custom content & delete it if its not showing properly,

before downloading back up your game, 
basicly save a copy of your EA GAMES FOLDER to the desktop or removable storage.

You dont get hacks with clothes, hair, or wallpapers, most custom content are re-colours of maxis made stuff,
some items require a mesh which has been made again not a hack.

A hack alters they way maxis intended you to play the game - ie 
a hack is avalible to have triplets or quads 
instead of single random twins.
(link to this hack is in the faq)
or using a painting to maximise your needs back to green, 
or a set of books to change your uni grades, exam times, asperations or wants!

Where as a mesh creates a new object or item of clothing for example 
(I tend not to have to many items requiring mesh's, as I dont like most of them! but thats just me)

I would recomend being selective to start with, and only download a few things.

Simslice do a some amazing hacked objects such as the love candles & the collage adjuster 
http://www.simslice.com/

Squinge has some of the best hacks around
such as Pregnant Sims Wear Any Outfit EP5 
This mod allows pregnant sims to wear any outfit.
http://www.insimenator.net/forumdisplay.php?f=152

but for great custom content you cant beat the sims resource
http://www.thesimsresource.com/

You will also need to install CEP 
http://www.modthesims2.com/showthread.php?t=92541

I hope this helps!
If you need any more help just yell!
I use lots of custom wallpapers and clothes in my game and recolours of 
maxis stuff IE a white version of a dark wood object. 
Try downloading a nursery set from TSR 

~Dizzi~

/links


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello  

I think I will play it safe and stick to TSR for now and try it out tonight on my mums pc   mine is broken so i am not being too evil  

If I download female hair does it suit all ages ie:toddler or do you need to download toddler hair seperately? I can't find todder hair just adult woman hair....

Also, How do you change toddler hair as they can't change appearance, I'm so dim!


----------



## Jayne

Yipeee, courtesy of Dizzi (thanks hun), I have the weather EP    Will definitely be playing this weekend! 

Shelly - Best thing I ever did (in terms of playing Sims) was adding a new graphics card to my PC.  Well, that and adding some more RAM.  

Sailaice - Yipee to the new hard drive, etc.   I too have all the EP's (University, Business, Pets and Weather).  Wouldn't be without them as they really add to the game in so many ways more than they did in Sims 1.  Definitely worth a splurge to get the lot!  Also if you're downloading custom content, you will probably need some of the EP's to make it work.  It usually says what's been used, so you know before you download    I use TSR as well for my downloads - not that I've done much of that lately   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

> If I download female hair does it suit all ages ie:toddler or do you need to download toddler hair seperately? I can't find todder hair just adult woman hair....
> 
> Also, How do you change toddler hair as they can't change appearance, I'm so dim!


Some hair sets include toddler hair - I got my toddler hair sets from Mod the sims2.
Later ep's (pets) I think allow you to change your toddler's appearence, prior to this EP you will need to find a hacked mirror ( again Mod the sims 2 or Simslice)

Jayne  you get time to play this weekend - afterall it is Mothers day 

Lorrie are you still in Sim land   What do you think 

Michelle post some piccys! if you can tear yourself away from the Game  

I played yesterday the career reward for the education career is good - its a bookcase 
I am working 3 night shifts now so I will play again in the week, have fun everyone I will be reading your news here!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Okay, I am totally addicted again    Fab EP!  Managed to play Sat and Sun - house is a tip!    Have only played the McGregor household (married him off to someone) and managed to harvest a crop of everything except the eggplant and peppers.  But they are about to be ready to harvest.  Have only played winter and spring, but just gone into summer.  Had a bolt of lightening which set some of my plants on fire    Scared the life out of me when the screen flashed, indicating that something had been hit.  Can you imagine playing that game in a real life thunderstorm    Arghhh!    Had some rain, but missed splashing in the puddles   Caught some fireflies, but forgot to let them go, so they died   Made some juice, but had to come back on here to get the list of what the juices can do (thanks Dizzi  ).  Is that list exhaustive?  Managed to get into the gardening club and received a wishing well for my efforts   What other gifts can you get?  Do the sims have to go through Uni to get into the new careers?  How do you make the people into plant people, ie. green?  going to play the family next that has the plant mum and baby in it    Hoping to try and have another play later this evening.  Jack's in school and Ben's at nursery at the mo, so may manage an hour on there before picking them up  

Wonder if there's a guide out for this EP - there must be.  Might get it if there is.  

I'm sure I miss a lot of what this game can provide though as I always try to make everything perfect, ie. the pets are perfectly trained, the babies perfectly raised, etc. 

Really think that all these EP's have added sooo much to the game.  When you compare what it is now to just the basic Sims 2, it's really very good.  Wonder what the next EP will be? 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne glad youve had a play and done so much!

Plant people


> *Normal sim transformed to plant sim*: has to spray plants/trees (with too much pesticide) 100 times before having a 10% chance of turning them into a PlantSim.
> 
> *PlantSims lifespan*: shorter then normal sims -26 days. Toddlers 4 day lifespan, adults 29 days.
> 
> *Special powers of PlantSims make better use of short lifetime*: they don't need to eat or sleep, so "live life around the clock".
> *Can reproduce both sexually and asexually:* Using try for baby always results in a normal sim baby. Spawning asexually a toddler emerges from a seed, and able to walk and talk.
> 
> *PlantSim life stages:* toddlers: duration 4 days, transform directly into adulthood. So theres no childhood/teen stage and no school or college options.
> 
> *PlantSim Needs*: Sunlight, water, love.
> Sunlight may be satisfied by: being outside, artificial sunlamps, greenhouse wall tiles. Sunlight is like the energy need. If the sunlight need falls, they run outside to soak in the sun. If its nighttime, they run outside, but pass out on the ground face down, hehe! And they won't wake up untill sunrise.
> 
> *Water need satisfied by*: Drinking fluids, playing in rain puddles, using water wiggler, water balloon fight, rain, showering/bathing, hot tubs, swimming, water balloon prank. Toddlers: all the above plus playing in toilets and eating flowers. Water is like the hunger need. If water needs fall sims wilt and turn brownish. They run outside to the mailbox and wait for the next rain. If no rain comes soon they pass out on the ground. If there another sim on the lot he/she can revive the plantsim with a sprinkle from a watering can. If no sim on the lot, you have to wait untill it rains, hehe!
> 
> *Love satisfied by*: Any kind of interaction with another sim, acts just like the social needs.
> Gardening: PlantSims have gold talent badges in gardening. They keep the badge even if cured of plantism, becoming normal sims.
> *
> PlantSims can be "cured":* Cured by calling the garden club or gypsy matchmaker, who give them a potion called Plantophic-C which turns them back into a normal sim.
> *
> Clothing:* PlantSims can wear other clothing, and the everyday outfit is the leafy outfit.
> 
> *Death:* PlantSims can die in the same ways as regular sims. They cannot die of heatstroke (regular sims can), and they can last longer in the pool without a ladder because they live off water, but can become waterlogged and die.


I have seen and played the new career without going to uni
I am going to play when my Inbox is empty 

Back later

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Oh how funny!    I bet they had a blast creating this EP    I'm definitely going to play the plant sim family next   

Thanks Dizzi for your extensive Sims knowledge    Dunno what I'd do without you sometimes   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne said:


> Thanks Dizzi for your extensive Sims knowledge  Dunno what I'd do without you sometimes
> 
> Love
> Jayne x


erm copyright of the BBS On the official Sims site and the great peeps there who copy the prima guide 

I just search!
~Dizzi~
feel free to delete this message and leave me looking knowledgeable


----------



## Jayne

Don't care if it's your knowledge or theirs, you provide it here and save me from searching - that's all I care about    So thank you nonetheless  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I think I might try the plant family too this afternoon - prehaps we can post piccys!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Yeah, will try and remember to log on same computer as where pics are stored.  That's why I never post any - game is on desk top and I usually use laptop to surf.


----------



## DizziSquirrel

A couple of plant people pics to wet your appetite

They certainly are weird - but playable

I never did werewolves or zombies  did try a vampire/bat just to see it fly 

Henry being spawned

Daisy and Henry as toddlers

Daisy & Henry grown up!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have been playing on the Greenmans since seasons arrived on my mums pc. I get my PC back on Thursday.

I made Mr Greenman spawn another baby which was a girl and I called her camellia and her and daisy were sooo easy to look after. I just sat them in the sunshine all day then it was bath time and playing in room all night   

Then I decided when they were all grown up to have a real baby and Rose ended up having twin boys (Miller and Sinclair) the strange thing was though is Rose must be black skinned underneath her plant skin and instead of having mixed race children like the sims usually do if one is white and one is black they have a light brown skinned child. Sinclair was black and Miller is white. 

Bless them they are gorgeous except apparently there is a crying baby glitch on seasons and these two babies did not shut up crying!! If my sims hadn't all been plant sims I dread to think how they would of looked after them. They are toddlers now and still creating havoc can't wait for them to be kids and more self sufficient!!

The only thing is all that hard work on my mums game I will need to start from scratch now on mine!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*sailaice* you can package the lot and save it to removable storage and then place it in your Sims folder on your pc . . . I think lol glad your having fun with them too - more piccys peeps esp of this family see what we all do diferently!

I was dreaming about how I was going to play out the greenmans when I get back on the Sims today

Having Plant toddlers that turn to adult are fab!

Rose spawned Henry so Daisy and henry were toddlers together and grew up together, now henry is engaged to a townie called Chris and she just moved in bringing $18,000 simoleons So I was planning how to re do the house and gardens to win the wishing well from the garden club and have room to make 2 more bedrooms for daisy & henry esp as I plan on henry and Chris having a wedding and normal baby!
And Daisy spanning a toddler too! so it will be a full house!
I have mr Greenman spraying all the trees in the hopes of turning him into a plant man!

*Jayne* did you get any more play time 

Where our other Simmers gone  come back even if its just to say hi 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Ohhhh, I am desperate to play this green family, but haven't managed to get back on the pc!  Grrrrrr!  I even left it on standby up until this evening, but alas, not had chance, so turned it off     Was only coming on here (laptop) for half hour tonight as sooooo tired, but well, you know how it is!    Definitely, definitely playing on the weekend!  Although am out on Sat night, so may be too hungover on Sun!   

Pics are fab Dizzi  

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jayne its not easy running a house and having time do all the things you want to do ie FF/Sims etc so I am pleased you still get some play time and post with us!

Well as I said before I had all these plans in my head on how it would look and its done!
It took nearly all the money I had no furnishings in the bedrooms, and I had to "undo" it all and re do it! good job chris had a well paying job!

Still I think you will like the piccys. . . . CLICK HERE
~Dizzi~


----------



## shelly_anne

Here's a few piccies for you

Hope you are all having fun!!!

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o87/shellyanne276/?action=view&current=1174585119.pbw


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Oh my gosh sorry to butt in! but how do you get a green house? and how do you get  your sims to fish!!!
Rx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

and Welcome to the Sims addict thread Ruthieshmoo



Ruthieshmoo said:


> Oh my gosh sorry to butt in! but how do you get a green house? and how do you get your sims to fish!!!
> Rx


These are 2 of the great new features from the Seasons EP - What EPs if any do you have and please join us here to share your Sim stories!

~Dizz~


----------



## Ruthieshmoo

Hi Diz,

I have... Pets, University, Downtown and Open for Biz...

Really want to the seasons one now! is it worth it??

Can't get on the net at home yet but as soon as I do I will be straight on to makeing stories!!!

Ruthie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Ruth ?

The Seasons is just the best EP personally Ive found it better than pets!

Well Worth it - & its only £15 on play.com 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning guys

i am all new to the sims

dh has been promising it for yonks so am off to buy for the weekend as we are away so no FF!

now not sure which one to get i was wanting sims pets but is there a better one 
am off out later on to get it

i have expansion pack house party which my dh bought yonks ago but didnt realise he couldnt just use an expansion pack    

Look forward to joining u all next week

Emxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

How do I view the fish in the lake? My graphics card is really good, do I need to alter settings on game?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Em
I would suggest you buying the Sims life stiories for the laptop - as these have been specificly designed with laptops in mind - if the pc has enough memory/graphics etc then sims 2+ seasons EP is the best!

Salice you cant "see" fish in the lake just have your sim direct them to Fish using "worm" at the lake and watch what they real in - then later check their ineventories.

Hope this helps!!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

dizzi

i am geting the sims for laptop

no way i am sitting in the cupboard playing sims lol

off in a while to get it hehe

Em


----------



## Jayne

Just a quick post as doing a roast for lunch and it's just about ready ......

Em - Hiya   Welcome to the Sims Addicts  

Finally managed a couple of hours last night playing the Greenman family - OMG how funny!    So wierd, but as Dizzi says, definitely playable.  Made me laugh so much when the baby puked over the mother and instead  of making her dirty, her water need was replenished    Bit of a pain having to have them outside almost all of the day so they get enough sunlight.  The mother didn't on the first day and about 3 am she passed out until sun came up.  The little one also hadn't had enough, but strangely didn't pass out.  Going to have to have a go at dehydrating one of them soon to see them go brown and wilt    Absolutely love the way they reproduce    Had her try for a baby with her dh as well, and she is 1 day away from giving birth.  Wonder if the baby will be a plant or not    Anyhow, as the plant babies are sooooo easy to look after, I got her to have about 5 so far, so I will have them in my game without having to try and get zillions of gardening hours in to create more.  Reall want them populating my game.  Love them!  

Was wondering when I was playing (but couldn't be bothered finding out) whether a plant sim could also become a zombie, werewolf (still not done that one yet), vampire, etc. Hmmmmmmm a green werewolf  

Right, gotta go, before dinner burns! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am on a quick download hunt befoire having an hours play - *Jayne * glad youve found time to play 
5 plant sim babies! OMG

I found to help their needs I added the new light ( in the garden section) to rooms/areas that they used in the eveing
especially the downstairs wc with no window which my plant sim toddler used to play in!!!

Ive also just seen this 
http://thesims2.ea.com/getcoolstuff/ford/

/links

How/where is everyone 
*Emily* did you get and have you played the sims yet?

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Is there anybody there . . .









Seriously has anyone managed to instal the new stuff pack - Celebrations 

I am hoping for a play later today.

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi Dizzi  

Lol at your smilie    

I'm here, but not really playing at the mo. Not bought Celebrations.  Let us know how it is once you've had a play   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Celebrations will not load unless I uninstall pets and re instal it  which I amnot prepared to do atm
I downloaded the inteenimator again ( seasons version)
and yesterday I played for hours!
I created a new family, a dad and 2 teen sons just got the day set up with a townie (moved in but not engaged) when the damn tree caught fire, I ignored it as they put themself out - next thing I know the dad is in flames! I send the 2 teen sons and the girlfriend to "extinguish" and both boys go up in flames too! 
the girlfriend pleads to grimmy but fails so, shes alone without even a ring on her finger!

There are a few bugs tho, one of the sons shows up in the neighbourhood screen (and loading screen) but is dead in the family screen and not showing on the lot - stranger still there are only 2 headstones and ghosts 
oh well, I then had another uni splurge created 7 new single sims, trouble is I hooked two of them up together! they are now married with twins!

Not sure when I will get to play again - of out at 9am today  (trouble is I'm in the mood to play now!)

Anyone else playing  what have your sims been up too?~Dizzi~


----------



## casey

Hi any advice  ?
each time I try to install SIMS 2 the installation crashes ? why would this happen and do you know if there's anything I can do about it ?

thanks caseyx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Casey  how frustrating for you,

Sadly the Sims 2 has a high spec is your PC up to it 
thats the first Question

if it is then try running a defrag, and disc space clean up.

is it a genuine copy of the game 

What message/what stage does it crash at 

have you been in touch with EA  

let me know as much as you can and I will do my best to help ((hug))

~Dizzi~


----------



## casey

Thanks dizzi I will go thru your suggestions one by one and get back to you
love caseyx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Still no luck then Casey


----------



## C0nfused

I've just started playing Sims 2 again after quite a period of not having a chance to play it, and its suprising how quickly I remembered all of the cheats I've learned! 

I have tried to use it without any cheats but its difficult. I remember I used to keep doing the legacy challenge but not getting very far and I always ended up cheating. Must try to do that again sometime. 

I don't have any of the expansion packs though. Am I missing out on anything?? What ones are there now? When I was last playing the Open for business one had just come out?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh dear C0nfused 
Youve missed so much!!!

If your PC can support it I would definatly get SEASONS
It is the best EP so far IMO  - however in the Sims 2 EP's they all add something MORE to the game than the old Sims 1 EPs.
Basicly in sims 2 "stuff packs" give you extra Stuff clothes furnishings etc and the main EP's give you whole new gameplay.

have a read back of this thread for tonnes of info pictures and inspreation!
Ive done the legacy (without scoring/Cheats) but only got to generation 5 before losing the lot due to a buggy game - and I just cant get beyond G3 now before cheats creep in!

Join us with screenshots, and stories of your game

~Dizzi~


----------



## C0nfused

I will when i next have a go! I dont think i got past G1 before cheating!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

we were the last on the page!!!

Anyone still find time to have a play 

I played yesterday - Ive still not loaded the new add on stuff pack, and I see another one is due for release a H&M clothing one . . . . 
I am enjoying a family at the moment and have avoided most of my normal hacks too  I dont spoil it now

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Emma
The main hint I will give you is do the tutorials - and dont play the broke family first!!!
Also have a look through the  the sims Sticky FAQ at the top of this board Look for gameplay hints

I personally started with a single created sim and just played them until I was confident  Let us know how you get on, Ive been in sim land this afternoon diddnt want to leave them!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

I have just started getting into it and I have burnt my house down twice!

My problem is that my instruction booklet and the game is in Dutch, so I am pressing things and hoping for the best!!

One question - How do you get them to breed??  

Reading some of your hints has helped me a lot!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Heeeeelp!!!!!!

How can you cure a sick sim - I can't find a doctor anywhere!!!!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok - sorted now - just rested and got better!!!!     I am starting to get the hang of it now!

Still not sure how to get them to make babies.  I have been doing all the things that it tells me to do and my cyber DH has been ready for babies for years, but my baby icon continues to be locked - a case of art immitating life?  Anyone got any ideas

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue - silly question but when installing the game did you not have the choice as to what language to select 

All mine have given me a choice
As to the BMS - Sim Style ensure realtionships are high, and that the couple can "make out" when Kissing 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

It was ages ago I installed it, just got round to playing it!  So I can't remember.  I bought it over here so it would help me with my Dutch - stupid idea really!!   

Relationships are both 100 - I will have to ask my DH what the Dutch version of "making out" is!!!

Thanks Dizzi!

Sue 


Now decided to "cheat" and re-install in English!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Ok - reinstalled in English and it makes soooo much more sense!!!

I am the proud mother of a bouncing baby girl!!!

Now I have got that sorted, can someone describe (so an idiot like me can understand!) how to move house. 

Also, how do you quit a job? - the car keeps coming for me every day, and I just click off the "work" icon in the list of things to do.  I want to stay home and look after the little one, shall I just keep doing that and hopefully they will get fed up with it and fire me or when my holiday days run out, will it ask me if I want to go back to work?

Sorry to be a pest!

Thanks

Sue xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Sue
Have you sussed the job thing yet 

If not heres how
whoever you choose to stay home with baby gets 3 paid days off now you can save them (ie go to work and have the dh/nanny take care of baby and use them later Ie when baby is a toddler and you want to stay home and teach them all the toddler wants  (thats what I do) or you can like you have cancle the work icon - you will not get firde - it will just use a holiday day, the third option is to use the phone to call work & quit the job.

Hope this helps glad your able to play it in english - well done on the attempt in dutch!

can you see the movie clips for woo hoo & babys birth ??

~Dizzi~


----------



## Jayne

Hi  

Managed a teeny weeny play on the weekend, but didn't do much as half refurbed a house, moved a plant sim in (off spring of original plant sim) and he's just about to get it on with his male friend    Once they're married they're going to have one plant sim baby and one ordinary baby   Oooo, I wanna go play now - typical, no time though    Shouldn't even be on here, should be doing housework!  

Sue - Glad you managed to reinstall in English    It will all become clear in time    One tip for when you're teaching the toddler to walk, talk and potty train - if you look in your Sims inventory you should find a bottle maker which you can put in your sims kitchen.  Get your sim in gold or above and give the toddler a bottle from that and she will go all green and glowing.  When she's like this she will learn her skills much faster!  one and a bit goes on the potty with a full bladder and she'll be potty trained.  I usually get this one done first as it's easier then as toddler will take themselves to the toilet     That was probably clear as mud to you!    Have fun playing anyhow  

Dizzi - What you up to with your simmies at the mo? 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi

Ive just seen this . . . .

ANOTHER EP !!!! 


> 2 Bon Voyage
> 
> Whisk your Sims away from their everyday routines and take them on exciting trips to three exotic locations! Whether relaxing on a lush tropical island in a luxury suite, camping outdoors on a pristine mountaintop, or exploring the culture of the Far East, your Sims will enjoy all-new activities to relax and rejuvenate them. Send your Sims packing for the trip of a lifetime!
> 
> More info to come...
> http://thesims2.ea.com/about/ep6_screenshots.php


Back later,
~Dizzi~
/links


----------



## Jayne

Oooo, sounds interesting


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just a quickie!

How do I reset a neighbourhood - basically starting again from scratch without uninstalling?

I can't wait to start again, but don't want to go through the kerfuffle of uninstalling and reinstalling!!!!

Sue


----------



## Jayne

Hmmm, don't think you can do it without re-installing    Dizzi will be the expert on this one though, so am sure she will let you know once she's back from hols   

Gosh, I haven't played forever! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks Jayne!!!!!

Did we give Dizzi permission to go on holiday - what happens if we need her when she is away?!!  

Sue 

(just joking - I hope she is having a great time!   )


----------



## Jayne

I know! It's just not on really is it!  

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Wraakgodin said:


> Thanks Jayne!!!!!
> 
> Did we give Dizzi permission to go on holiday - what happens if we need her when she is away?!!
> 
> Sue
> 
> (just joking - I hope she is having a great time!  )


Had a great time thanks missed FF & my Sims!!!
Just starting a mega Catch up!

*Sue* did you re set your neighbourhood 

I'm not sure you can do this without uninstalling but what you can do is delete the neighbourhood and then create a new one from the list, the game is pre loaded with 3 neighbourhoods, Pleasntveiw, veronville and strangetown, with an option to create new ones (more neighbourhoods = more pc space) so I would suggest deleting the neighbourhood you want to start again on and then adding a new neighbourhood

Hope this makes sense.

*Jayne * thanks for missing me 

*Emmalottie * How are you getting on 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Me Again I am just installing the H&M fasion pack! so off to Sim land for a while see you tommorow!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Damelottie

We've given up for the moment  . I just can't seem to get the hand of it


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Emmalottie said:


> We've given up for the moment . I just can't seem to get the hand of it


POST HERE! I can help you navigate Sims2

Tell me what youve done/not been able to do and I will help you get to grips with it!
Did you have Sims 1?
Have you done the tutorials 

Ive managed a play this weekend I installed both new "stuff packs" but had to reinstall pets & seasons  So I lost familys neighbourhoods so I have started again!
I have made a H&M Express store and have a rank 8 buisness with it! needed a couple of "hacks" to do it mind 

What tales from Sim land do you have 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Yes, I just reinstalled the whole thing.  I have one accessory pack, it is called "familliepret" in Dutch - so will probably be called something like Family Fun in English.  Money is an issue at the moment, so I can't buy ALL the packs!  But doing the H&M business sounds interesing!

Happy Simming!

Sue


----------



## saphy75

hiya sorry to butt in (again)

dh is away training for a few weeks ( home at weekends ) so what am i to do with my evenings ?? SIMS 2 thats what    it's the first time i have been able to play on it for nearly a year   and we have had the pc upgraded so now it doesn't freeze up all the time   

any tips guys ?

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Pam Welcome back!

Top Tips . . 

Dont play the broke family first 
Do the tutorials again 
Create a sim and just play them in a pre made smallish house and take it from there
Have you got any Expansion packs 

Sue check out play.com for Sims bargins and start saving for Seasons 

My tales from Sim land are its Winter, the first baby has been born to my H&M store Owner and her husband so I am juggling like crazy atm! and wont get another play now till the weekend most likely  

~Dizzi~


----------



## saphy75

Hi Dizzi, i have got the university and nightlife ep's but i desperately want the pets one and have hinted strongly to dh  

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Pam if your pc can support it get seasons too!

Any more tales from sim land 
I know Sues on her way to England

Anyone else stil playing or reading 

~Dizzi~


----------



## saphy75

whats seasons one ?

i haven't had chance to play as ds has been really unsettled and it was gone midnight when i finally got him off to sleep last night  hopefully tonight he'll be soooo tired he'll be out like a light

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

for Ds play the sims with him on your lap  I did with my young nephew create "your family" 
(he got hooked aged 5 lol)

Seasons EP #we talk about it here, 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59635.msg1191653#msg1191653

And the official Link is here
http://thesims2.ea.com/about/ep5_index.php


----------



## saphy75

if i tried to play sims or any thing with ds on my lap he would destroy the pooter and thats if i could get him to sit still long enough   

pam xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Argh so not the best idea then ! sorry

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue bad - Sue very bad!!!  

Went to England on holiday (got back less than an hour ago and had to check the forum!) and "picked up" H&M Fashion Stuff and Seasons while I was there!!!   

One question, when I load all these onto the computer, which icon and disk do I put in to start it?  When I only had the Family extension pack it was easy, I just put that disk in and clicked on that icon - now (I assume) I will have 4 disks and icons to choose from!

Something tells me that my next few days will be a blur............

Anyone got any tips for those expansion packs??

Sue 

(ps - missed you all!!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Should be the seasons disk once everything is loaded, 
so the seasons Icon  to play you will enjoy them both - I want to play!!!
Glad your home safe & well
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi squirrel said:


> Should be the seasons disk once everything is loaded,
> so the seasons Icon  to play you will enjoy them both - I want to play!!!
> Glad your home safe & well
> ~Dizzi~


Thanks Dizzi!!!!

I just started it up once I had loaded everything, it was just a coincidence that the last one I loaded was Seasons and it worked! At least I know now to keep sticking to that one when I want to play!

Well..... it is 3:37am, and you can guess what I am doing!!!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am so jealous !!!!

I am at work   Sims will have to wait till sat/sunday!

Glad it all worked out OK 
you should be Asleep mind!!!
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi squirrel said:


> I am so jealous !!!!
> 
> I am at work  Sims will have to wait till sat/sunday!
> 
> Glad it all worked out OK
> you should be Asleep mind!!!
> ~Dizzi~


Sorry Dizzi! Didn't mean to upset you! 

We decided today was our relaxing and computer game day! We bought hubby a few PS2 games while we were in England, so that will keep him busy. But at the weekend we have to start all the DIY that we have to do while hubby is on holiday for a month!

I spent most of the time yesterday organising and extending the house (on Sims - not in "reality"!) - that takes soooooo long!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

POST PICCYS pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee

~Dizzi~
(you can upload a few to photobucket and leave a link here of a slideshow - If that helps  )


----------



## Wraakgodin

Pics of my sims house  I will try later!  Not sure if I will get to play it today.  I have got a cold and might spend the day tucked up in my warm snuggly bed!  (oh - forgot to tell you, used the "forcetwins" cheat and have two sets of twins now!)

Got a surprise this morning.  Today is our one year anniversary and hubby bought me a big lump of rose quartz with a hole in the middle for a tealight and SIMS FOR PS2!  His argument was that with my germs I can lie in bed and play it on the PS2 in the bedroom!!!  Isn't he a sweetie!  But I thought anniversary presents were supposed to bring you together, not increase the time apart!   Because I haven't managed to get out since we came back off holiday, my present to him was my germs!  He is sniffing and sneezing as well now!  

Has anyone played Sims on PS2?  My first question to myself was "how do I use the cheats on a PS2 when there is no CTRL, shift or C button - and even if there was, how do I type in "motherlode"!??".  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Love your thoughtfull hubby ((hug))

Personally I could never get on with the Sims on the PS2 I missed the flexability the PC version offers, 
(after begging for a ps2 & the game for my birthday!)

Get well soon


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Anyone playing 

 Ive not had chance due to the silly amount of night shifts, prehaps when the nights draw in again we will all be playing again

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

http://thesims2.ea.com/about/ep6_videos.php?movieID=0&play=hi
/links

Its a video for the new EP! there are some bits in it that Ive wanted for agesssssssss

So off to play.com now to pre-order it will be here next month!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

I get the Dutch version of the EA games newsletter e-mailed into my inbox and I got an e-mail about it yesterday.  I was going to look into it further today and post something, but you have beat me to it Dizzi!!!!!  It looks absolutely wonderful on the video!  I am a bit cautious about buying new Sims add-on's, everytime I buy one, it makes my Sim playing more complicated!!!!!  But, I think this may be too much to resist!  Perhaps I will wait a month after it comes out to see what everyone else thinks of it, I was surprised to see the price on Amazon as £15, I thought it would be more expensive than that.

Something that I found out yesterday was the "maxmotives" cheat.  Have you used that?  It is when all your bladder/hunger/fun etc bars go green.  So in theory, and I am trying this out ( ), your Sim's don't have to sleep, so more hours per day can be used in fulfilling all the aims, and studying for promotion etc.  I won't use it when the babies come along because they have to use the loo to get potty trained.  

I have been playing on and off during the last few days, hubby said that there was nothing I could help him with as he was doing the electricity in the loft, so I had to find something to do !!!

Better get back to studying before school starts next week!  I always feel guilty when hubby is out working, earning money and I am stuck here playing Sims! 

Sue


----------



## Jayne

Hello addicts!    I'm sorry to read of your continuing addictions.  I myself am doing well in recovery, and have been for many months now.  However, the temptation to lapse is strong after reading this thread.  Of course new EP's don't help!    I'm afraid I may succumb at some point in the future, but trying to be strong!    

Ha ha!  Seriously though, it's fab to see this thread is still alive and at least 2 of you are still having lots of fun in Sim land.  I may return to my addict status at some point in the near future   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Marielou

Hello! 

Another reformed addict here!  I havent' played the sims in approximately 11 months and 2 days     However, I've got Mark to reinstall it to our new pc today, and I've also bought bon voyage so am looking forward toplaying tonight! 

Marie xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh *Marie * glad to have you back ((hug))
Enjoy playing again hun,

I saw _bon voyage _ in tesco yesterday and nearly bought it but as my PC is still broken its not worth it, so I bought Sims Lifestories pets, for the laptop, as my addiction was is so strong
trouble is DH only got me basic memory on the laptop as I said I wouldnt play games on it . . . . . 

Ive played it a bit yesterday but unistalled it this morning it was just too slow, if I ever get more memory on the laptop I will re install it as it was quite fun to play.

~Dizzi~
Missing the Sims so much


----------



## Jayne

Marie - Did you play?    I still haven't got around to it   

x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Marielou said:


> Hello!
> 
> Another reformed addict here! I havent' played the sims in approximately 11 months and 2 days   However, I've got Mark to reinstall it to our new pc today, and I've also bought bon voyage so am looking forward toplaying tonight!
> 
> Marie xxx


You have done so well, only to fall off the wagon!!!!

I have put my Sim playing on hold until my exams in a couple of weeks! I haven't bought Bon Voyage yet, with the exchange rate it is more expensive here than in England, so if the price doesn't come down, I will wait until my next trip to UK!

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie

'Ello Girlies 

Sorry I've been awol so long. I have actually had a surprising amount of time to play the Sims now (to the detriment of housework  ) I am LOVING Seasons  although not had much luck with the Gardening Club. I mean, I've been awarded money, but that's it really. How have you all fared with the Gardening Club? Only just had my first set of puppies recently too, think I've just been playing it old styleee too much.

OMG I didn't know Bon Voyage was out now!  I hope I can install it, we've got a [email protected] C drive, and every time I try and install it on the D drive, where we've got loads of room, it just ignores me and puts it on the C drive 

I've not had any of my Sims pass out from heat, or get struck by lightening yet, although I ddi have one starting to go grey from cold. How cute is the Penguin that comes to talk to the Snowmen? I want one!

Having a bit of an issue with University at the moment, my Sims aer getting to the end of the first Semester of Freshman year, go to final exam and the damn timer resets to the beginning of Freshamn year    Weirdly though, it only seems to happen with the kids from that Riverblossom neighbourhood, the Townies I've imported are fine and in the Sophomore year  it's well annoying

don't know if it's been done but realised recently there are so many ways of making money without working, i was going to try letting a sim live without getting a job and see what happens, then wondered if anyone would like tojoin me an we could make it into some kind of challenge? like you van get money by: marrying a townie (not the known rich ones in Downtown) although any townie spouse would also have to quit job; write novels; paint pictures; use simolean trees and those money counterfeiting machines you get as aspiration rewards; play instruments for money; live off the land by fishing and growing veg; have your own business if you get enough money to start one; am i right in thining you can sell puppies and kittens?

let me know what you all think?

Hope you're all well

Love Laura xx

p.s am i the only one who wouldn't be caught dead in some of those h&m outfits? I'm thinking specifically of those weird mini, dungaree style smock dresses?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Laura!!!! 



ShortyPie said:


> I am LOVING Seasons  although not had much luck with the Gardening Club. I mean, I've been awarded money, but that's it really. How have you all fared with the Gardening Club?




I love seasons too, but I have never got the hang of the Gardening Club. How do you buy seeds? I just plant tomatoes and have the orchard trees, but find that they need too much work for my busy Sims.



ShortyPie said:


> I've not had any of my Sims pass out from heat, or get struck by lightening yet, although I ddi have one starting to go grey from cold. How cute is the Penguin that comes to talk to the Snowmen? I want one!?


I haven't had any Sims go grey from the cold, I am too scared they will just freeze to death! So the slightest inkling that they are getting cold, I dash them inside for a cuppa of hot chocolate!

I love the penguin! I think you can only pet him, can't do anything else. I have had him come in the house before now!



ShortyPie said:


> Having a bit of an issue with University at the moment, my Sims aer getting to the end of the first Semester of Freshman year, go to final exam and the damn timer resets to the beginning of Freshamn year    Weirdly though, it only seems to happen with the kids from that Riverblossom neighbourhood, the Townies I've imported are fine and in the Sophomore year  it's well annoying


Sorry - don't have university! I tend to find that the more add-on's that I have, the more complicated and difficult the game gets!!! 



ShortyPie said:


> don't know if it's been done but realised recently there are so many ways of making money without working, i was going to try letting a sim live without getting a job and see what happens, then wondered if anyone would like tojoin me an we could make it into some kind of challenge? like you van get money by: marrying a townie (not the known rich ones in Downtown) although any townie spouse would also have to quit job; write novels; paint pictures; use simolean trees and those money counterfeiting machines you get as aspiration rewards; play instruments for money; live off the land by fishing and growing veg; have your own business if you get enough money to start one; am i right in thining you can sell puppies and kittens?


I usually rely on the "motherlode" cheat, which gives you loads of money!  I do have one member of the family that paints, writes novels and grows/sells fruit. I haven't seen the money counterfeiting machine! I will have to have a look at it! I don't know about selling pups and kittens, I don't have the pets add-on.



ShortyPie said:


> p.s am i the only one who wouldn't be caught dead in some of those h&m outfits? I'm thinking specifically of those weird mini, dungaree style smock dresses?


I am glad it isn't just me that thinks that!! Some of the outfits are frankly hideous!!!! I would never buy those for my Sims! But there must be some demand or they wouldn't have put them in there, someone must have thought it was a good idea! Not really the best advert for the company!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Evening

Laura look at your boys now! they are so big!!! lovely to have you back



> i was going to try letting a sim live without getting a job and see what happens, then wondered if anyone would like tojoin me an we could make it into some kind of challenge? like you van get money by: marrying a townie (not the known rich ones in Downtown) although any townie spouse would also have to quit job; write novels; paint pictures; use simolean trees and those money counterfeiting machines you get as aspiration rewards; play instruments for money; live off the land by fishing and growing veg; have your own business if you get enough money to start one; am i right in thining you can sell puppies and kittens?


I am definatly up for this just as soon as my PC is fixed and I can play again  (about 2 weeks)
We should start with a new sim and a set size lot with the $20,000 simolens and as you say marry a townie, who quits their job and use the skills and produce to make money, you can sell pets, prehaps we should aim for 50,000 in the bank in the quickest time, posting screen shots/updates as proof 

I assume we will not be able to use energy or other hacks.

As to the gardening the more you do the more your skill increases from bronze to Gold, Ive never bought the seeds, Ive just been able to plant more stuff with each skill.

Laura with the c drive issues, I think you would have to completely uninstall the select save to a different drive, have a look at some of the sim forums for ways around this.

Back soon T is ready!
~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Sue,

Yep, I usually keep my Sims in the warm, think I play it too safe sometimes to be interesting. Oooh, I want the penguin to come in to my house, it's too cute!

Ah, the motherlode cheat. . . .actually I've not used that in ages, although I do use "kaching" occasionally as a bit of a help.

Oh yeah, and those weird long t-shirt things with stripey leggings and pixie boots  

Dizzi - yes, they are 12lb now   lovely to be back  

LOL, i knew that if I posted the rough idea you'd be able to sort out a proper gameplan   Ok, we're on for when you're pc is up and running again. Who else? Marie?? You still 'ere?

Nope, no hacks.

Re. the gardening club I recall seeing a screenshot before the EP's release with the plants that were always in the game, but really big. Am I imagining it? Or does that come with using the special potion (I've never bothered with it)?

Who's got Bon Voyage and is it good? Am drooling now  

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I'm drooling too! Marie tell us about Bon voyage pleaseeeee

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

Guess what I bought today. . . . . . .  I'm about to install it now 

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not BON VOYAGE <sob> sob 
please post some piccy's

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

*comforting sypathetic hug to Dizzi*

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Ta Sue, First Marie then Laura being mean 
and theyre still playing cause no ones come back to tell us all about it <sobs harder>

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

actually by the time i got over some pc issues i had,then stupidly booked the holiday for sunday (started playing in the monday) just to save some money by booking in advance (don't know why i did that cos was playing with the Roths so had nearly 50k in the bank  ) i didn't get much holiday playing time even tho i went to bed at 2am! will def try and get some pics on tonight,and so far it's looking good!

sorry for the EP envy 

Laura xx


----------



## ShortyPie

OK, where are my darn pictures?  Took loads of pictures to show you all, and I can't find them to upload them! Aren't they saved to Storytelling? Cos I checked my photo album in the game and they were there, but they're not in the Storytelling file, well one is, saved as a screenshot and a snapshot.

Anyway, I played Gabe O'Mackey, he took Patricia Wan on Holiday to . . . . hmmm, can't remember what it's called but it's basically like Hawaii. First day they went on an glass bottomed boat trip, and I was quite disappointed to find you don't actually go on it, they disappear off for a while, a question card comes up with multiple choice, much like the ones you get at work that can earn skill points, iykwim, then they come back. They sampled all the local cuisine and also bathed in a hot spring, oh and Gabe had a hot stone massage (really wish I could locate my pictures) Next day they went to the beach, built sandcastles, went beachcombing for shells (Gabe got pinched by a crab) bought some souvenirs and got engaged  some dodgy looking fella kept trying to interact with them, his name was "unsavoury charlatan" or something so avoided as I know their pockets can get picked. Next day they went to an old temple where Gabe made an offering in the fountain, then they got married by it  They then proceeded to dig for treasure there, LOL, which I'm pretty sure is illegal and GHabe got a treasure chest which I sold for 5000 back home, and Patricia found a map to something like the Pagoda of Shadows in the Far East inspired destination (I'm guessing it's a location you can only access if you have the map). They ordered room service back at the hotel, and stayed in. . . well it was their wedding night, and wouldn't you know it, the lullabye played when they woohoo'd  Next day they went to another beach where there's a very impressive pirate ship to explore, Gabe pretended to walk the plank, slipped and nearly ended up inteh water (oh, you can swim in the sea) but instead landed on his bum, then he raided the captains cabinand ended up with a captains log book (was hoping he'd be chased out by a pirate, I heard there was a pirate character). He wanted to learn how to hula dance but I never found anyone to teach me. Oh, at some point they went on a helicopter ride (you see it pick them up, but then they go off). They went home the next day.

I think this is new, you don't have to drive or get a taxi to community lots, you can walk, which is much quicker than waiting for the taxi (well it is made by Americans, and they tend to drive everywhere, don't they?) and there is a separate category for jewellery now, in the makeup section.

It's really good, some of the scenery is very impressive, especially the beaches. I really, really wish I could find the pictures to show you   

I think that's it, I've got the Roth family waiting in the Far Eastern place for me too. Don't want to overplay it too early so it gets boring though.

3 days and 2 nights cost just over 2000 for flights and hotel, then there's extra like room service, eating out, souvenirs, massages, tours etc. Oh, there's a sauna too.

I would definately recommend this one.

One weird thing, they came back from holiday, and after about half hour they went back again. Don't have enough time to night to keep playing and see whether it'll happen again, I just bought them straight back, they can't spend their whole lives on holiday!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Laura   

Thank you so much! I was practicly drooling as I read your post! No wonder Marie hasnt been back 

Seriously it seems you can do soooo much more than before, helicopter trips glassbottom boats beachcombing!
and having to pay for a holiday instead of treating it like a community lot is great too,
I want to play!
Walking to comunity lots! thats different is it quicker ?
theres too much happened to mention lets just say trust my PC to break down Now!

I hope you find where the pictures are located, I will see if I can find any mention . . . . brb

While looking for photo help I spotted this post 


> My first vacation pregnancy has produced natural twins. Two boys who have their mother's coloring. Not a surprise there. Their mother is Audrey Chin, who has black hair from Uni who married Tom, a CAS Sim who is blonde.
> They had a great wedding, went on a honeymoon and conceived. Audrey delivered her boys today and after a while I noticed in the relationship bar that Tom has no family relationship icons to the babies. I swear Audrey has no memory of woohoo with any other Sim. Tom was her first and only. I exited without saving and let her deliver again





> HOW DO I GET MY SIMS TO LEARN THE HULA/SLAP DANCE/TAI CHI
> 
> This is pretty easy, but takes quite a bit of patience. Firstly, you need to be on a lot that has a radio of some kind. If the lot doesn't have a radio then you will not be learning the Hula there. T_T Now, just have your sim enjoy themselves for awhile while you hang back and watch a few of the locals. You'll probably want to keep your eye around the radio and wait until a local does the Hula/Slap Dance. When this happens have your sim or sims go over and join by clicking on the local doing the Hula and selecting "join Hula/Slap Dance". XD They have to do it for a little while before they'll learn it AND their dancing skill level will determine how quickly they learn to Hula/Slap Dance.
> 
> Ah, yes Tai Chi. This one isn't really a "dance" and it doesn't require a radio for it to be initiated. Really, you just have to sit back and wait for one of the locals to switch into workout clothes. When this happens they'll start doing Tai Chi and you're sims and join in with them. XD But watch out. Once they learn it they won't want to stop. ^__^


The only help I can find with the photos is pictures taken on vacation need to be ordered by phone and you get an albulm  you can do this on the pc, Ive had a read of the BBS and cant find any other posts relating to the finding everyone is like you looking in the same place

Back later, 
~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

My Photo Book 9/14/07

hope this works. don't think pic quality is great. thanks for that info, i had the option to learn firedance, prob could have hunted around for hula dancer. was in too much of a rush to share story and pics last night!

yes walking is quicker than waiting for taxi.

love laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

It works! thank you WOW really cool play time ahead for the rest of us! the beach/sea is nothing like I imagiened it would be - do you have any other Ep's installed 

I also had a peek at your montage for Aiden & Alex, bought a lump to my throat and a tear to my eye.
they are two smashing fella's who have come so far already!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

My jaw nearly hit the ground looking at your photo's Laura - it is out of this world!!!!  I am tempted to buy it tomorrow and s*d studying for my exams that I have next week!!!  

I have Family Fun Stuff, H&M and Seasons!

Thanks for posting the photos!!  

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie

Aw thanks Dizzi, there's not one day my boys don't amaze me. Growing up too fast though 

LOL, I have ALL the EP's  It's my vice, hehehehe  Why?

What did you think the sea would look like? I was imagining just the beach, with a tiny bit of sea to paddle in, but I would go so far as to say the beach and sea is quite breathtaking (in a vicarious, I wanna go on a tropical holiday now kinda way. Might be able to afford to go to Devon next year, at a push  )

One thing I meant to say is I'm finding the gameplay a bit slow, but then the lots are by their nature quite large, and I guess the things like the sea, the pirate ship etc make the game slow down a bit to support the graphics 

Sue - what exams are you taking? I would suggest not buying it, LOL, as you won't do any studying! Maybe you could buy it as a treat for doing your exams? Or if you (unlke me) have any amount f willpower, you could give yourself an hour treat for studying. Good luck anyway!

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I have all the EP's too laura and the stuff packs - I asked as I wondered how much specification we would need to play it with so many great features.
Thanks once again for sharing so much give me a week 10 days and I will have my main PC back  up and running 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

If I had the money, Laura, i would buy all the EP's!!!  

I was just surprised at the detail of the graphics - a lot more detailed than I thought.

I am taking Dutch language exams.  I have done some exams at school, but these are more nationally recognised so it will look better on the CV.  I have absolutely no willpower - I can't even resist the temptation to buy it!  I figure if I study from 9am to 2pm tomorrow (when I have to go to my Reiki lady), that is 5 hours, and then I can play a bit of the Bon Voyage!!!!

Playing it for only an hour?  That is how long it takes me to actually load the thing each time!!!!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Dizziiiiiiiii.......










Sue


----------



## shelly_anne

Hellooooo

Long time no speak lol

I got my BV last week and have still yet to play it.

I haven't played for a few months now.

I played for a bit yesterday but my desire to rebuild houses far exceeded my desire to take a sim on holiday lol

Laura its so good to see you posting and playing again.  Your boys are adorable!!

Awwww dizzi poor you with poorly puter    bet you can't wait for it to come back.

Marie have you played yet?

Sue nice to see you posting as well.  Couldn't resist eh? lol  Hope you are enjoying it!

Jayne where are you?  Busy playing I hope!

Funnily enough I just don't have the desire to play like I used to.  Perhaps that will change if I play more.

Might have to go to simland tomorrow and see how I go.

Bye for now and happy simming!!

Michelle x


----------



## ShortyPie

Sue - LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

Dizzi - we are mean to you, I'm sorry 

Shelley - hello - nice to see you. I think you really have to get back into it. I find that by the time a new EP comes out I'm just about getting bored with my Sims, so I never bother to backup my game, just restart it from scratch.

I've not had a chance to play it again, DH was playing Splinter Cell  and now I've got to straighten my hair so I don't look like a cavewoman for a change tomorrow whilst LMAO at the repeat of X-Factor 

Love Laura xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello!
You Orrible lot!

Just remember when my pooter's fixed I will still be off work so can play all day every day if I wish !!!

Great to see you here again Michelle ,I think as the nights draw in more of us will be here and playing the summer nights are so busy.

Back soon 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

We are not orrible!!!!  Anything we do is with the upmost love and affection!!!!

(my bum hurts from sitting here playing Sims for 12 hours! )

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I am being harassed by a couple of bugs with BV.

A bolt of lightening hit the tree, tree caught fire, phoned fire brigade, they fined me for wasting their time, the tree burned and burned but showed no sign of going out naturally so I deleted the tree, but the fire was still there.  Was in the shape of a cross, one storey high - looked like something the KKK do!  I just couldn't get rid of this fire!!!!  I went back to neighbourhood and then back into the lot and it had gone.

I put my child in the high chair, but when I tried to take her out, I couldn't.  I looked carefully and saw that the graphics weren't putting her correctly in the chair, whatever I did didn't work.  So I tried to delete the chair, to see if it would leave her behind, but it deleted her as well.  Next time I loaded the game (and every subsequent time!) she is on the ground near the postbox, but I can't get to her, I can't even use her as the active sim.  I have tried using the "pick up" tool and I have moved her into the living room - but none of my sims can interact with her.  I have deleted her, but she comes back every time I load the game - even though she wasn't on the game when I saved it last time.

I have just turned it off now and no one can interact with my toddler twins.  They are healthy, I am just trying to pick them up to potty train them and I can't interact with them. 

I am getting more and more frustrated.  If it keeps up then I will take it back to the shop or complain to the company.  It is a shame because I think it is a good add-on.

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie

Sue - have you done ANY studying today 

I should be in bed right now! I'm having a bug on BV too, except for me it's that when I come back from holiday, the airport shuttle comes and picks them back up straight away. I kept deleting the "go somewhere" action in the queue, but somehow Morty and Xander Roth went back to the Far Eastern holiday, but I couldn't end the holiday (would do the interaction on the phone, but he'd dial and put the receiver straight down) and also can't check in. Have exited and will see what happens tomorrow.

I found a map to a secret place in the village, where a wise old man told my family a legend then said "use it wisely" but I can't see what use to put it to. I got the boy to tell it to a stranger and the relationship bar when from 0 to 28, so maybe it's to make friends? I also got Morty to meditate and he teleported, but the "learn to teleport" want didn't disappear 

Anyway, as for your bugs, what I do when I have something annoying like that is just move the whole family out of the house and back in again, or into another one. great excuse for a house restyle too, one of my favourite pasttimes  I take it you used the "moveobejcts_on" command to delete the highchair?  at the KKK cross in the back yard! A Sim Madonna didn't come along and start warbling "Like a Prayer", did she? 

I'm sure Maxis will probably put a patch on their website soon to fix some of the bugs, am I right Dizzi?

Love Laura, who is defo going to dreamland now, and hoping the boys will give her till maybe 7 or 8am!


----------



## Jayne

Hi everyone.  Fab to read through this thread and see photos, etc.   Dizzi, hope you can get to play soon hun. 

Just a really fast one from me to say I bought Bon Voyage today. Wasn't going to bother as not played in absolutely aaaages. Was in Asda lunchtime though and just couldn't resist! No idea when I may get to play it mind    Will try my best ASAP though! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## shelly_anne

Hi

Came accross this and think its a must for anyone playing BV.

http://www.moreawesomethanyou.com/smf/index.php?PHPSESSID=e55e83657f19b208dfb8fbc75f368107&topic=9607.0

Michelle x
/links


----------



## ShortyPie

where r we all then?

dizzi - pc still poorly?

Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I had a 3 and a half day Sims binge at the weekend!   

I had my first kidnap by aliens - unfortunately it was a female.  That is my ambition, to have a pregnant by aliens male Sim!!!!   I have heard about it on message boards  

Sue


----------



## ShortyPie

sue - play strangetown! there's a family of 3 guys, one's already pg, the other one has a want to look through telescope, if you do it that night he gets abducted!

not had much luck getting other sims abducted 

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Thanks for the tip ShortyPie!!!

One thing I have wondered about, if I go into Strangetown (for example) does my existing game in a different town get deleted/lost?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue in answer to your question - NO all is saved.

Ive been spoiled . . . .

DH & I just got back from Comet with a brand new PC and monitor and tommorow I am getting Bon Voyage!
Just need to get the Sims seasons disc out of the old pc!

So I am a very happy bunny tonight, 

~Dizzi~
Dh is setting it up as I type!


----------



## Wraakgodin

You are one lucky lady, Dizzi!!!!!!

Have fun!!  Hopefully we will see you back here in a week or two, or three!    

I hope you enjoy it - I am sure you will!!!  You will get sucked in further and further!!  

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

I played that family of 3 brothers and had 3 alien babies!!  But then I couldn't interact with one of the babies who was in his cot.  So I got annoyed and moved on to another family!  That isn't the first time it has happened to me - *bleep* bugs!!  I haven't had this problem with other add-on's.  I think now I will save more frequently just in case this happens again!

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

It just happened again - one of my characters (a teenager) put a book back and just stopped in front of the bookcase, I can't do anything with her or interact with her.  

I HATE Sims!  I am going to stop playing for a while because it is starting to really annoy me!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Well after my post on Wednesday I was up till 1am trying to load my Sims games, it ended with a frustrated and tearfull dizzi!
yelling at the PC & vowing to buy a new Sims 2 disc _and_BV the very next day!
When I tried again on thursday morning, what do you know it loaded  
so after 2 hours all EPs were installed and I started the game afresh.

Ive been a busy girl, Ive even found and reinstalled some of my favorite downloads and hacks  
So what have I done . . .

Created a "me" (family DH & I )we went on vacation this new EP is wicked! 
then after playing them I moved on to *Brandi Broke*, who is now married with a step daughter and a new baby on the way, from the honeymoon of course 

Then it was time to create a new Seaside hotel  I am really pleased with it, it has just 2 suites, and a main area, with loads of new cool features for the Romantic Sims to enjoy.
I have a few small errors to correct, when my testing couple come back, then I will upload some pictures.

Today Ive played a family I normally just delete  the Goths! After a shopping spree and makeover and refurb of the house
Cassandra Married Don, who still cheats on her, Cass got her wish of a baby a girl they've called Ella 
Alexander is now a teen chasing Meadow and Lilith  And Mortimor moved in & Married Dina. they too have just had a baby girl, Ive named her Debra Mortimor and Dina are on honeymoon as the delayed the wedding due to having the baby !

So as you can see a complex web is being woven, not sure how I am going to play this out, any suggestions 
are we still up for the challenge ?

Well My boards are modded and Ive posted here, so its back to Sim Land for me just as soon as the rubgy is over 
I will try and find/upload some screen shots tommorow.

I hope your all having time to play, in this house Sundays are now known as Sim Sundays 

~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue  sounds like youve got a conflict going on, have you downloaded anything into your game 

Our posts crossed

~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Sue  sounds like youve got a conflict going on, have you downloaded anything into your game
> 
> Our posts crossed
> 
> ~Dizzi~


I haven't downloaded anything - just put the disks in and the update (from the Sims website) automatically runs when I install - but apart from that nothing extra. It is just really frustrating, especially when you lose hours of gameplay.

I have adopted 3 children because I couldn't be bothered to go through the baby/toddler phase. Every time I played the game some bug caused something to happen to one of my children. So last time it waited until she was a teenager! I just don't understand it, it has happened with every time I have played the game since BV. Sorry - going on my rant again! Do you think uninstalling and reinstalling everything might help?

Sorry to hear that you have had problems with installation. Glad you got it all sorted.

Sounds like it is complicated at the Goth house! I won't let my Sims cheat - I know it is only a game but sometimes I take the feelings of my characters too personally! Everytime one of my Sims flirts with someone else, a love interest comes along and gives them a good beating!

When a Sim moves out of the house, do you still have control over them?? I have never done it - keep everyone under the same roof! Again, I get too emotionally attached, don't want to lose them!

Perhaps I will pick up the Sims again, but today I have Reiki and the housework and unanswered e-mails are piling up!! In a few days I might have calmed down and will probably play it again!

Sue


----------



## kerrys

Hi all, desperatly in need of help.

I have Sims 2 and all the expantion packs, i could play it all day and all night if life and work didn't constantly get in the way!!!!!

I have a few questions I was hoping you could maybe help with,

Is there a cheat that will get me through college quicker, I just find it all takes far to long?
How do I download things, well I can download but can't work out how on earth I get them into the came.  I have that maid thing but no idea what to do with her 

I have been down thismorning for my first ET and I know Sims will get me through the horrible 2WW as when i'm playing it nothing else enters me little mind.

Please help
Thanks
Kerry


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi Kerry

Sorry, I haven't got the college add on and I have never downloaded extra thingies - so I can't help.  But just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for the 2ww.

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sue - Why is the update running everytime  I'm not sure what to suggest - sorry 

Kerry Welcome to the thread   I'm sure the sims will see you through
about your downloads, couple of things the maid thing I dont know about so cant help there look in the programs readme file, or the website you got it from.

If you scroll through the Sims sticky thread on this board you should pick up a few tips & links
I have a link to a free zip program which make unpacking downloads really easy on there too.
have a look for the college adjuster to get your sims through Uni quickly
I cant remember what site its free on, could be InSIMenator.net but simslice have it with a subscription.

Ive had another busy simday, Last night Mortimor passed away in Platinum and both babies grew to toddler
This morning I sent Alexander to Uni -he flew through the semasters with grade A's  he also fell in love with rosemarie a townie,
I then got distracted with a townie I moved to the dorm, meeting Mathew Hart and getting them together 
after only talking on the phone via the college campus directory! Theyve just moved back to plesantville and have bought a vacation plot on the beach . . .

I really want to go back to Sim land but i need to install my open uni stuff onto the PC and check out the website as I'm doing my first ever online study course and i'm 

Night all
Happy Simming
~Dizzi~


----------



## Wraakgodin

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Sue - Why is the update running everytime  I'm not sure what to suggest - sorry
> 
> ~Dizzi~


It just runs when I install the program, which is normal. Not every time I play the game! I am just saving it every hour and hope that if it goes wrong I only lose a day or so. 

I haven't got the university add on, but it sounds interesting!!!! I am going to use your plan of Sundays being Sim day! I need to get my life back!!!! 

What OU course are you doing, Dizzi?

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Photography Sue, Ive not got off FF yet could be another Late night  

Sorry your game is causing you such trauma - lets hope the frequent saves does the trick. tell me about your game story, who your playing and what they are doing 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ShortyPie

I've not been in Sim Land for ages  been spending too much time on the net  and other days DH for some reason thinks he's entitled to play his games 

Sue - when my game freezes like that, I just exit, then move the whole family back to the family bin, then either back into the same house, or into a new one - great excuse to redecorate, one of my favourite things!

I get too attached to my Sims too, I've been really strict with myself recently, Gabe O'Mackey's wife Patricia died in a leaf burning accident  and I was so tempted to exit without saving, but didn't, he started getting interested in someone else, I forget who, but then I installed BV which reset everything and he's back with her  I do let them cheat sometimes, but not all that often, I get upset if a married couple "divorce"

Dizzi - sounds like you're making up for lost time  I've not made a hotel yet, or bought a vacation home, I guess I'm saving it up to really savour it, LOL! Might treat myself next time I play 

I got the wishing well!!! You know the old biddies in Riverblossom Hills? One of them made a wish for romance, and a young ginger fella, not too bad looking popped out, with romance already really high, so I moved him straight in  she really lucked out there! The other one wished for money and got a sack of £1000! Also, have you seen this little shrine ornament in the decorations catologue? One of them made a wish and something good happened, cant remember what, then that fella that lives with the old biddies wished and got itches!!! kept stopping to scratch himself!

Anyway, better go!

Love Laura xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

I wrote a nice long reply - and lost it!

My current game hasn't been going that long.  I have been playing the Traveller family, it started off with a couple and a daughter and I have adopted 3 other children, 2 girls and a boy.  The two eldest children are teenagers, one who wants to be popular and spends all her time on the phone, and the other has a "family" motive, but has two men on the go and keeps going out on dates/sneeking out with them!  The youngest daughter seems to just want to play/talk with members of the family but the youngest boy wants his friends to come over to play.  The mother does have an outside love interest, but nothing naughty has happened yet!  Sorry - quite boring so far!

I know what you mean about decorating, ShortyPie.  My favourite bit is to take a house and totally extend it!  I build big kitchen, living room, games room, study room, play room for the children, enough bedrooms for all the family, all en-suite, put a swimming pool, hot tub and skating rink outside etc etc! 

Thanks for the tip, I think moving the family out and in again will probably work!  Wish I had known that last time!!!  

My hubby has a PS2 that he plays his games on, he isn't allowed near my computer!!!    

I have never heard of a leaf burning accident!!!!  

Good on your old lady!!!!  Nothing like that ever happens to my Sims, they just get the itchies!  I have a wishing well in my back garden, perhaps I better use it more often.  Perhaps something exciting will happen!!!!

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel

New home this way ---------->   CLICK HERE


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Read here Trip down memory lane - Happy simming


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Current Link - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=153704.0 

Would be great to see if anyone is still playing Sims 1 2 or 3 !


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Is anyone still playing ? 


I just searched for this thread as I knew we had mentioned theme hospital in the past

just to let you know that  Theme hospital is FREE on origin !! NOW !!


----------



## RonaldWatson

in the Internet you can find many cheat codes for this game)


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Thanks x are you a SIM player ? Theme hospital  or both ?


----------



## onolyn

I would like this topic to live, Theme hospital is beautiful.


----------

